# COMBINED PW KindleWatch - Shipping Soon - Shipped THREAD



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok, I'll start....Paperwhite WiFi only, special offers. Supposed to be delivered October 3rd.

It's so pretty in the pics...

Going to go start a similar thread in Fire Talk for the Fires...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just ordered the Paperwhite kindle without 3G, with special offers and the HD Fire 8.9" 16GB. Plus a cover for each and one super-charger. . . . .

Thank you Aunt Betty. 

Oct 3 for the PW Kindle and Nov 28 for the Fire. Let the waiting begin.


----------



## Me and My Kindle

Woo-hooo!!! I'm just excited that there's finally a page for them on Amazon.

All morning long I was looking for new Kindles in Amazon's Kindle Store. And even when the news articles started appearing about the new Kindles, I _still couldn't find them on Amazon_! You could even buy a two-year warranty _for _the new Paperwhite Kindle -- but you couldn't actually buy the Kindle itself!

I was so desperate, I almost bought myself some flower bulbs for growing a "paperwhite Narcissus" -- just because it was the closest match!


----------



## crisandria

Paperwhite 3G, special offers, Supposed to be delivered October 2nd, Indigo cover that says deliver Oct 30th?

can't wait I do like the look of the new one.


----------



## durphy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ok, I'll start....Paperwhite WiFi only, special offers. Supposed to be delivered October 3rd.
> 
> Betsy


Me too!


----------



## Yollo

Paperwhite Wi-Fi with Special Offers for me! Plus the Onyx Black cover!

Paperwhite should be here on Oct 3rd, the cover on October 11th.

26 DAYS 7 HOURS 12 MINUTES 43 SECONDS UNTIL PAPERWHITE ARRIVES!


----------



## sparklemotion

Ordered Paperwhite wifi/special offers! Can't wait!!  Still pondering covers..


----------



## JackRabt

Yollo said:


> Paperwhite Wi-Fi with Special Offers for me! Plus the Onyx Black cover!
> 
> Paperwhite should be here on Oct 3rd, the cover on October 11th.
> 
> 26 DAYS 7 HOURS 12 MINUTES 43 SECONDS UNTIL PAPERWHITE ARRIVES!


Ditto all of this for me as well!!!


----------



## gibsongirl

Ordered the Paperwhite WiFi only with Special Offers. Thought I'd get my order in before Amazon starts charging sales tax to California customers on September 15  I also had Discover cash back rewards to use, so all in, the new Paperwhite only cost me $74!

I'm holding off on covers, for now. I really hate the Amazon cover that I use on last year's touch model--the felt is uncomfortable to me, and I feel like it hinders reading one-handed. I guess I want to see what other manufacturers will offer before I take the plunge.

Can't wait to get my new Paperwhite!


----------



## Candee15

Me, too.  I'm soooooo excited to be on the PW Watch Thread 

I ordered a PW w/o SO, with an October 3rd delivery date (Amazon Prime).


----------



## tiktokman

Paperwhite WiFi w/SO, black cover. 

So now who wants to buy a Kindle Touch WiFi w/SO and lighted case?  I'll probably have it up in the barter forum by the end of the day.


----------



## BruceS

Ordered PW with SO. I will wait on the cover until I see what Oberondesign offers.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I preordered the PW 3G with SO.  And a black onyx amazon case.  I had amazon rewards so it all came to $104 after overnight shipping.  Kindle will be here on the 2nd, the case on the 10th I think it said.

Now, what to do with the Touch.  Everyone in my house is set with a Kindle.  I'm thinking to some friends, probably a homeschool family who might really enjoy it.


----------



## SandyD

Paperwhite with offers and the pink cover.  If the cover does the auto on and auto off, maybe I'll never see the offers !!  The paperwhite will replace my dying K2.  It's been holding on for today


----------



## derek alvah

I went with the Paperwhite Wi-Fi with SO. Should arrive Oct. 2

And to dress it up, an ink blue cover. Should arrive Oct. 30 (?)

I remember when I ordered my K3, I got the cover about a week before the kindle arrived, so I had a kindless cover to play with. Weeee.

Hope the Paperwhite touch is worth the upgrade from my K4. Don't need it but it's hard for me to resist a new kindle. Not really looking foreward to re downloading my books and collections AGAIN though.


----------



## stargazer0725

Love these Kindle Watches.  Paperwhite 3G w/Special Offers and Ink Blue Cover for me please with overnight shipping.  Kindle due on 10/2, but the case is not due until 10/30.  Why can't they get a case ready to ship with the Kindle?  This happened the last time too.


----------



## Vicki G.

Paperwhite WiFi, without SO plus the black case.  Delivery for both is Oct. 10th.  I did next day shipping so I'm thinking that will make the Kindle arrive later, waiting on the case.  Maybe I should change it to the free 2-day.


----------



## crisandria

derek alvah said:


> I went with the Paperwhite Wi-Fi with SO. Should arrive Oct. 2
> 
> And to dress it up, an ink blue cover. Should arrive Oct. 30 (?)
> 
> I remember when I ordered my K3, I got the cover about a week before the kindle arrived, so I had a kindless cover to play with. Weeee.
> 
> Hope the Paperwhite touch is worth the upgrade from my K4. Don't need it but it's hard for me to resist a new kindle. Not really looking foreward to re downloading my books and collections AGAIN though.


I agree with you about re downloading all my books, and reloading samples and side loaded content... Can't they come up with an easier way?


----------



## crebel

PW wifi-SO and persimmon cover.  Paid for next-day shipping.  Delivery estimate on PW is Oct. 02, the cover on Oct. 16.


----------



## Tatiana

I ordered the Paperwhite WiFi/3G with Special Offers.  It's scheduled to arrive Oct. 3rd.  Since the size difference is .1 inches it should fit beautifully in my Oberon Celtic Hounds Touch cover!


----------



## frazzledglispa

Wifi PW with SO and Ink Blue cover. Not sure how excited I am as my Kindle 3 is still fantastic and I'm not sold on the touch feature. The light might be nice, but I'm single, and don't intend to be anything else, so I'm not sure when I'll actually use it. The contrast looks pretty amazing, though. What I really want is an updated and cheaper Kindle DX, but at this point I think I'm more likely to be able to get a pet Unicorn. Interesting that the different color covers show different estimated delivery dates, Ink Blue shows a release date of 10.01 with an estimated delivery date of 10.31. I notice that it says the case does not  fit the regular kindle or the kindle touch - and the dimensions listed are just slightly different, so I guess that means that Kindle Touch Oberon covers won't fit this one - maybe it's close enough that they will still be useable?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

PW 3G with SO - Oct 3
Ink Blue cover - Oct 31

Now to decide what to do with my K3.


----------



## lesedi

I've ordered the PW 3G w/o special offers and the persimmon cover.

I usually give new products a few months to work out the kinks but when it comes to Kindles, I just can't help myself. I order new Kindles when they come out and find a new loving home for the older one.  

Cherie


----------



## Yollo

crisandria said:


> I agree with you about re downloading all my books, and reloading samples and side loaded content... Can't they come up with an easier way?


It would be so cool if we could somehow send Amazon our settings, and have all of our books and collections pre-installed on our new kindles.

One can only dream...


----------



## cindym

I have a question regarding the kindle with special offers.  I have a kindle 2 from early 2009 and love it. I just had to replace the battery and was happy to do so 'cause I was wanting to hold onto it until the PaperWhite was available.  I have already placed my order but was apparently a little slow as delivery is Oct 10.  OH well.   
My question:  Is it worth saving $20 and having the special offers?  Since this offer started after my kindle 2, I am not sure of how this works and to be truthful, it seemed like a nuisance for me.  What does everyone think of the s/o since it seems everyone ordered one with them?  Just curious as I can always go in and change my order and since I won't have it by the release date anyway, it doesn't matter if it pushes my delivery date back.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## telracs

grumble....

okay, i caved. i bought a paperwhite with 3G (i miss 3G), special offers and a fuschia cover. wanted the blue cover, but i need everything before i leave for india.

and i think i have someone willing to buy my baby k.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cindym said:


> I have a question regarding the kindle with special offers. I have a kindle 2 from early 2009 and love it. I just had to replace the battery and was happy to do so 'cause I was wanting to hold onto it until the PaperWhite was available. I have already placed my order but was apparently a little slow as delivery is Oct 10. OH well.
> My question: Is it worth saving $20 and having the special offers? Since this offer started after my kindle 2, I am not sure of how this works and to be truthful, it seemed like a nuisance for me. What does everyone think of the s/o since it seems everyone ordered one with them? Just curious as I can always go in and change my order and since I won't have it by the release date anyway, it doesn't matter if it pushes my delivery date back.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


First, note that a lot of people with earlier shipping dates are Prime members and using the free 2-day, or $4 1-day shipping.

As to the special offers, they're completely unobtrusive, in my opinion. And every now and then they are actually something worth it. Plus, if you get the one with the offers and decide they annoy you, you can always buy out of them later via the Manage Your Kindle page.


----------



## ogzy97

I ordered the Paperwhite wifi/3G with the pink cover. Delivery estimate is Oct. 4 for the cover and Oct. 5 for the PW. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Perennial Reader

Kindle Paperwhite 3G, 6" High Resolution Display with Built-in Light, Free 3G + Wi-Fi - Delivery estimate Oct 11
Amazon Kindle Zip Sleeve, Blue - Delivery estimate Sep 8

I'll be working on a name for the new baby!!!


----------



## Yollo

Ann in Arlington said:


> First, note that a lot of people with earlier shipping dates are Prime members and using the free 2-day, or $4 1-day shipping.
> 
> As to the special offers, they're completely unobtrusive, in my opinion. And every now and then they are actually something worth it. Plus, if you get the one with the offers and decide they annoy you, you can always buy out of them later via the Manage Your Kindle page.


I second this. The special offers have not bothered me once on my Kindle Touch. It will be interesting to see if they're any more obtrusive with the new menu layout, but I would bet they won't be. And if they are, I can always pony up the 20 bucks to get rid of them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cindym said:


> I have a question regarding the kindle with special offers. I have a kindle 2 from early 2009 and love it. I just had to replace the battery and was happy to do so 'cause I was wanting to hold onto it until the PaperWhite was available. I have already placed my order but was apparently a little slow as delivery is Oct 10. OH well.
> My question: Is it worth saving $20 and having the special offers? Since this offer started after my kindle 2, I am not sure of how this works and to be truthful, it seemed like a nuisance for me. What does everyone think of the s/o since it seems everyone ordered one with them? Just curious as I can always go in and change my order and since I won't have it by the release date anyway, it doesn't matter if it pushes my delivery date back.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


I don't notice the special offers; and as Ann said, if you opt for one or two day shipping, you'll get it earlier. I'm a Prime member and get free two day shipping. I just ordered another one to take advantage of points and didn't cancel my prior order until I made sure I still got the same delivery date, October 3rd. So they're not backed up yet....

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G.

Ann, I was wondering if the SO is making the difference because I do have Prime, just didn't order with SO as I always seem to buy out of them fairly quickly.  I did go back and change the shipping to free 2-day and the delivery date just moved back a day to October 11th so I changed it back.  Interesting.


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Paperwhite, WiFi only with special offers and the fuchsia cover. Scheduled delivery for both is October 3rd.

L


----------



## cindym

Thanks Ann for the response.  I did not realize you can turn them off so that might be worth making the change.  As for the delivery, I have had prime status for about 3-4 years so that is not the reason for a delivery of October 10th.  I was hopeful I would get it sooner to the October 1 date as I have a trip that following weekend but even with paying the xtra for next day shipping, it still was the 10th.  No biggie.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Perennial Reader said:


> I'll be working on a name for the new baby!!!


Name! Good point. Hmmm. . . . . .


----------



## LaraAmber

Paperwhite 3G Special Offers with the Ink Blue cover.  Since I don't have Prime, I won't get it until Oct 5-11.  

My mom will be upgraded from my K2 to my Kindle Touch 3G SO.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Name! Good point. Hmmm. . . . . .





Perennial Reader said:


> Kindle Paperwhite 3G, 6" High Resolution Display with Built-in Light, Free 3G + Wi-Fi - Delivery estimate Oct 11
> Amazon Kindle Zip Sleeve, Blue - Delivery estimate Sep 8
> 
> I'll be working on a name for the new baby!!!


Ack!!! New names! Okay, I am officially on overload now - time to take a nap. Maybe a brilliant new name will come to me in my sleep...


----------



## Vicki G.

cindym said:


> Thanks Ann for the response. I did not realize you can turn them off so that might be worth making the change. As for the delivery, I have had prime status for about 3-4 years so that is not the reason for a delivery of October 10th. I was hopeful I would get it sooner to the October 1 date as I have a trip that following weekend but even with paying the xtra for next day shipping, it still was the 10th. No biggie.
> 
> Thanks again.


Well, that experiment worked. I just changed my order to "with SO" and the delivery date moved to October 2 for the Kindle, stayed October 10 for the cover. Guess we're being rewarded for at least agreeing to look at the SOs.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I ordered the PW WiFi with the fuschia cover. 

I was _tempted _with the Fire HD 7" but... I don't want to be limited to just Amazon for movies. With my current Galaxy Tab 7 Plus, I can watch movies via Google Play AND Amazon Prime - and it has a micro SD slot.


----------



## cagnes

Paperwhite WiFi only, special offers (Delivery Estimate: Tuesday October 2, 2012)
Persimmon Paperwhite Cover (Delivery Estimate: Wednesday October 17, 2012)


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

Nov 26 for the Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 32GB and Oct 3 for the Paperwhite Wifi w/SO!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"Ann's 6th (and 7th) Kindle" are shown on my Manage Your Kindle page.


----------



## telracs

wait...  i know i did not put a link in my post...

oh, the invisible rabbit has been there....


----------



## cindym

Vicki G. said:


> Well, that experiment worked. I just changed my order to "with SO" and the delivery date moved to October 2 for the Kindle, stayed October 10 for the cover. Guess we're being rewarded for at least agreeing to look at the SOs.


I totally agree!!! I just did the same thing - ordered the PaperWhite 3G with SO and with my prime status, delivery moved up to October 2nd! Promptly canceled the other order without SO - guess I'll now have my new kindle for that weekend of travel.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> "Ann's 6th (and 7th) Kindle" are shown on my Manage Your Kindle page.


yup, my 3rd is there too!


----------



## Atunah

I don't know why I am still hovering over the buy button. This thread I think is pushing me over the edge. I am just still waffling a tiny bit over wifi or 3G. But I think since the 3G is now crippled, unlike my K3, it won't matter much. 

I have the points for it, even some extra for a cover maybe. But I want to know first how that blue looks in person. I don't like bright or light type blues, I want a dark blue, closer to navy. I don't know if that is what the ink is. 

I am like the worlds worst waffler, I swear. Procrastination is my middle name.


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> I don't know why I am still hovering over the buy button. This thread I think is pushing me over the edge. I am just still waffling a tiny bit over wifi or 3G. But I think since the 3G is now crippled, unlike my K3, it won't matter much.
> 
> I have the points for it, even some extra for a cover maybe. But I want to know first how that blue looks in person. I don't like bright or light type blues, I want a dark blue, closer to navy. I don't know if that is what the ink is.
> 
> I am like the worlds worst waffler, I swear. Procrastination is my middle name.


*PUSH* buy something!


----------



## DD

Ordered PW/3G/NSO and Onyx Amazon cover. Both have delivery estimate of Oct. 11


----------



## kcrady

Am I late to the party? Ordered two Kindle Paperwhite WiFi Only, Special Offers - one for me and one for my SO. Haven't ordered a cover yet, but what? It wakes and sleeps the Kindle automatically?!! I'll probably cave on that soon...


----------



## Bellaluna

I pre-ordered the PW WiFi, delivery date Oct. 3 (Prime shipping).

I really want the HD Fire, but I don't NEED it. But it is so pretty!! Trying to resist!!


----------



## puglover333

I placed an order for a PW wifi w/o SO. The delivery date was Oct 11. I saw on here that most people had a date of 10/3. I changed to PW with SO and got the 10/3 delivery date.

That is really strange that the SO would make a difference on the delivery date.


----------



## Yollo

Yeah, I really don't understand why SO would make a difference, especially since the devices are exactly the same hardware-wise. I'm interested to see what the menus and such are going to look like with SO.


----------



## dablab

PW with wifi and so.  Pink cover.  Can't wait.  Delivery estimate Oct 3rd.


----------



## bordercollielady

Oh geez.. I have no will power at all.  I ordered the 3G paperwhite without Features, a Persimmon case,  adapter, and 2 yr warranty.   Order scheduled for delivery Oct 11th.. wow - they must be getting lots of orders.  

Decided to hold onto my Kindle 3 - just in case I hate the touch..

Went back and changed shipping speed to 1 day - but the delivery date is still showing Oct11th.  Darn.


----------



## Tabatha

Looks like I'll be keeping my Touch with the lighted cover. PW only has 2gb of memory, and no speakers, so no MP3 or Audiobooks, and $20 more because of built in light. Will wait and see what next Sept brings.


----------



## Vicki G.

Atunah said:


> I don't know why I am still hovering over the buy button. This thread I think is pushing me over the edge. I am just still waffling a tiny bit over wifi or 3G. But I think since the 3G is now crippled, unlike my K3, it won't matter much.
> 
> I have the points for it, even some extra for a cover maybe. But I want to know first how that blue looks in person. I don't like bright or light type blues, I want a dark blue, closer to navy. I don't know if that is what the ink is.
> 
> I am like the worlds worst waffler, I swear. Procrastination is my middle name.


I changed my order 3 or 4 times. Talk about a waffler!!! Do I need 3G or don't I? SO or no SO!!! grrrr We will give you ALL the help you need!!  BTW, that blue looks like navy to me, not bright at all. Me, I got the black. Can't lose with black even if it is... BLACK!!!


----------



## Atunah

I pulled the trigger on a Paperwhite wifi and S/O. Its all telracs fault.  

I am holding off on the cover. 

And I am waiting on my chocolate.  

eta: forgot to add, delivery estimate October 2nd. Prime one day ship.


----------



## Kathy

Mine is bought. WiFi with Special offers. Can't wait. I was really happy to see this new Kindle. Yeah! Forgot to add I also bought the Fuchsia cover to go with it. I have the lighted cover for my Kindle touch and love it.


----------



## Perennial Reader

Okay, I have made my decision
Paperwhite = Narcissus = Echo
Result Echo!
Daffadown Dilly was a close second but too long


----------



## chocochibi

Ordered Paperwhite 3G without special offers, estimated delivery October 2nd and Persimmon cover, estimated delivery October 16th.


----------



## sunfiregirl

Just ordered the Kindle Paperwhite WiFi only with SO and the cover in Fuschia. Delivery date Oct 3rd. I dunno what it is with me and gadgets... *smh* I have a K2, a Touch & a Fire already.... did I need this? Nope...did I buy it..of course  

Holding out on the Fire HD until Christmas/my birthday in the hopes that my boyfriend will want to upgrade me Lol!!


----------



## DYB

Got the Paperwhite WiFi SO and the black cover.  The next month is going to be torture!!!  And yes, the names.  I hope I come up with something by the time it ships...


----------



## Jesslyn

I have been a Kindle fan since the early days and for me the Kindle watches on this site bring back SUCH good memories.  I remember when Leslie was answering all the Kindle questions on the Amazon discussion boards luring us away from them with promises of a more extended dialog here.  

And the 1st Kindle watch when the K2 was announced.  Was it called a watch back then?  And all the excited announcements when accessories were spotted.  

I don't come back as often as I used to, but I feel the same anticipation as when I was waiting for that 1st Kindle


----------



## Sandpiper

Paperwhite with 3G and s/o.  Confirmation is dated 9/06/12, 3:26:52 CDT.


----------



## chocochibi

Jesslyn said:


> I remember when Leslie was answering all the Kindle questions on the Amazon discussion boards luring us away from them with promises of a more extended dialog here.


I remember those days too, I was also a Leslie recruit


----------



## KindleGirl

I ordered the PW 3G w/SO and the Fuchsia cover. Arrival date is Oct.2 with Prime overnight. Cannot wait to see these! Kindle looks awesome and the cover with real leather looks great too!


----------



## cjonthehill

Haven't been on in a while....had to jump in here.  Kindle Paperwhite Wifi ordered today!!!  Yaaahoooo!  I was hoping they were coming out with built in illumination.  Sooooo excited!


----------



## Sandpiper

I can't find link on Amazon site to their covers for the Paperwhite.  Where is it?  Someone post a link to them here?  I don't come up with them when I do a search on Amazon either.


----------



## Kathy

Sandpiper said:


> I can't find link on Amazon site to their covers for the Paperwhite. Where is it? Someone post a link to them here? I don't come up with them when I do a search on Amazon either.


http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Leather-Fuchsia/dp/B007R5YGO2/ref=sr_1_33?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1346974419&sr=1-33


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> I pulled the trigger on a Paperwhite wifi and S/O. Its all telracs fault.
> 
> I am holding off on the cover.
> 
> And I am waiting on my chocolate.
> 
> eta: forgot to add, delivery estimate October 2nd. Prime one day ship.


*hands atunah the box of godiva ultimate dessert truffles*

and i'm actually considering cancelling mine. i hate touch screens.


----------



## Leslie

> Quote from: Jesslyn on Today at 07:16:16 PM
> I remember when Leslie was answering all the Kindle questions on the Amazon discussion boards luring us away from them with promises of a more extended dialog here.





chocochibi said:


> I remember those days too, I was also a Leslie recruit


I'm still here and still answering questions (although not quite as obsessively as before...).

I love Kindle Watches and I love seeing old faces that haven't been around for awhile. Welcome back, friends! 

L


----------



## chele162

I told myself that I was happy with my KK and no upgrading. But then I saw how freaking awesome the PW is going to be! I just couldn't resist! Got the PW with SO wifi for me and my mom (Christmas gift) and two fuchsia covers. Probably would have went for another color case but the others don't ship with the Kindle. So...we'll be Kindle twins!   One day prime shipping...October 2nd is going to be awesome!


----------



## Leslie

telracs said:


> *hands atunah the box of godiva ultimate dessert truffles*
> 
> and i'm actually considering cancelling mine. i hate touch screens.


I am not crazy about the Touch screen myself, but I love the look of the paperwhite screen...

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ooh, ooh, ooh... A new Kindle Watch... YAY!!!!  

Is there anybody out there that didn't think I'd be ordering a new one?  <snort>

I ordered the Paperwhite 3G w/ special offers and a pink (of course) cover.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> *hands atunah the box of godiva ultimate dessert truffles*
> 
> and i'm actually considering cancelling mine. i hate touch screens.


*smack* - it's ordered, might as well wait for it to come and can send it back in 30 days if you hate it.


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> I am not crazy about the Touch screen myself, but I love the look of the paperwhite screen...
> 
> L


i know....



crebel said:


> *smack* - it's ordered, might as well wait for it to come and can send it back in 30 days if you hate it.


OUCH! yeah, yeah, that's what i'm thinking. but i'm afraid that even if i don't really like it, i won't send it back.

and i won't have 30 days to decide, only 2 weeks between shipping and trip.

no chocolate for people who hit me.


----------



## Sandpiper

Kathy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Leather-Fuchsia/dp/B007R5YGO2/ref=sr_1_33?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1346974419&sr=1-33


Thanks, Kathy.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> i know....
> 
> OUCH! yeah, yeah, that's what i'm thinking. but i'm afraid that even if i don't really like it, i won't send it back.
> 
> and i won't have 30 days to decide, only 2 weeks between shipping and trip.
> 
> no chocolate for people who hit me.


It was just a little love tap  2 weeks will be long enough to determine whether you like it. Hold your ground, don't cancel.


----------



## Steph H

Just ordered the Paperwhite 3G with a fuchsia cover. Getting a 10/11 delivery date on the Kindle, 10/3 on the cover. Hopefully that will change and they'll both be 10/3.   I normally go cheaper on my covers, but I really like that auto sleep/wake thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> It was just a little love tap  2 weeks will be long enough to determine whether you like it. Hold your ground, don't cancel.


I give chocolate to anyone who gives telracs love taps.


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I give chocolate to anyone who gives telracs love taps.


the cookie dough truffles are good, but i didn't really like the pineapple (well the pineapple portion was good, but there's banana in it)!


----------



## Atunah

telracs said:



> *hands atunah the box of godiva ultimate dessert truffles*
> 
> and i'm actually considering cancelling mine. i hate touch screens.


Don't even. Don't you dare. You push me over the edge and then you'd just bail? 
Hmpf.


----------



## bordercollielady

Leslie said:


> I am not crazy about the Touch screen myself, but I love the look of the paperwhite screen...
> 
> L


That's exactly what I'm thinking. If it had been a keybd with the front-lit screen - I would have been happier, but I will play with it for awhile to see if it works for me. My problem is that I'm always touching the wrong place, or touching too soft, or touching too many times.. or not enough times, or too fast, or too slow. Sigh.. its hard to be clutzy.


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> Don't even. Don't you dare. You push me over the edge and then you'd just bail?
> Hmpf.


i know, i know, i'm the WORST kind of enabler.....

chocolate?


----------



## Bellaluna

Ok, I guess I'm bowing out of this thread since I caved and bought the Fire HD 7".  However, DH said if I ordered that I should cancel the paperwhite order since I don't NEED both, so I did.  I'm so excited to get my new toy!!


----------



## William G. Jones

Just ordered a Kindle Paperwhite, wi-fi, special offers. Supposed to be delivered Oct. 5th.

Woot!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I got dates of 10/18 and 10/12 for the 3G PW with offers and persimmon case. That's with the Super Saver shipping, which is slower, of course.

The touch screen worries me a little too, so I'm another one who will wait and see how I feel about it with the notion that it can go back if I hate it or even if I prefer using the Kindle Keyboard, which I'm not giving up because it has speakers and the PW doesn't.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I give chocolate to anyone who gives telracs love taps.


She didn't give me a tap, but can I have some chocolate anyway?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just looked at my Manage your Kindle page and it shows that my 14th Kindle is on there...

Oh boy do I have issues....


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just looked at my Manage your Kindle page and it shows that my 14th Kindle is on there...
> 
> Oh boy do I have issues....


14? wow....

and of course you may have chocolate. i don't think you need to get a love tap to get chocolate, you have to give me a love tap...


----------



## Jaasy

My order is in. Kindle PW 3G. Also ordered a brown cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Luvmy4brats said:


> She didn't give me a tap, but can I have some chocolate anyway?


No, no, no...you give HER a whack. Go for it.  And help yourself.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Atunah said:


> I don't know why I am still hovering over the buy button. This thread I think is pushing me over the edge. I am just still waffling a tiny bit over wifi or 3G. But I think since the 3G is now crippled, unlike my K3, it won't matter much.
> 
> I have the points for it, even some extra for a cover maybe. But I want to know first how that blue looks in person. I don't like bright or light type blues, I want a dark blue, closer to navy. I don't know if that is what the ink is.
> 
> I am like the worlds worst waffler, I swear. Procrastination is my middle name.


OK, that's the second post that's mentioned points.  What's all this about points? Do points save money? How does one get these "points"? Do I have points and don't know it? Can someone explain before I go and order my new kindle?


----------



## luvmy4brats

telracs said:


> 14? wow....
> 
> and of course you may have chocolate. i don't think you need to get a love tap to get chocolate, you have to give me a love tap...


<tap>


And they aren't ALL mine... I think only about half of them are.. The rest belong to the BRATs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> OK, that's the second post that's mentioned points.  What's all this about points? Do points save money? How does one get these "points"? Do I have points and don't know it? Can someone explain before I go and order my new kindle?


People earn points with credit cards, especially the Amazon Visa. I also have my Am Ex card linked to my Amazon account and can use points I earn on it on purchases. In fact, I'm off to get a cover for my PW...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just looked at my Manage your Kindle page and it shows that my 14th Kindle is on there...
> 
> Oh boy do I have issues....


Gee, this is only my 7th....I feel so far behind. 

Dragle, "points" come from those of us who have the Amazon/Chase Visa card, we get points per $$ spent and we can spend those points at Amazon directly without going through the hassle of having to cash them in separately for cash or other rewards. There are other credit cards that can be linked as well.

ETA - I see Betsy beat me....


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> People earn points with credit cards, especially the Amazon Visa. I also have my Am Ex card linked to my Amazon account and can use points I earn on it on purchases. In fact, I'm off to get a cover for my PW...
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I see... Thanks for the info! I don't have an Amazon CC so that didn't occur to me. 

I'd much rather have hardware buttons to turn the page, but the paperwhite screen looks so nice, and having a frontlight available sounds nice too. So, I'm off to order! It will be my 3rd kindle, after my K3 and Fire. I'll hang on to the K3 since I like having the hardware keyboard and buttons-- and speakers, even though I rarely use them.


----------



## Kathy

I have to admit this was my 12th Kindle. I've bought for all my kids, nieces, sisters and of course myself.


----------



## KindleGirl

This is my 5th kindle, that is currently listed. That doesn't count the others that I've had and already given away or sold. I've had every version except the DX. Kinda sad, but it's been a FUN ride!


----------



## Atunah

My new Kindle is in my account, but it has no icon picture, just a gray rectangle with the number 20 in it. Is there something magical about #20 I don't know about?  

Its only my 4th Kindle. I have my K1, my beloved K3 and my Fire. And now the PW.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Atunah said:


> My new Kindle is in my account, but it has no icon picture, just a gray rectangle with the number 20 in it. Is there something magical about #20 I don't know about?
> 
> Its only my 4th Kindle. I have my K1, my beloved K3 and my Fire. And now the PW.


My PW shows a 20 and the 4G Fire shows a 23...


----------



## jaspertyler

I ordered the Paperwhite with SO wifi only 

It looks nice!


----------



## Simon Haynes

Just tried to preorder the paperwhite minus special offers, and at checkout it complained about my delivery address (Australia) and redirected me to a product page for the $89 Kindle Touch.

No sale.


----------



## DawnB

I pre-ordered 2 PW with SO plus 2 covers Ink Blue & Saddle Brown (1 PW & the Saddle Brown case is for my roommate)


----------



## NogDog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ok, I'll start....Paperwhite WiFi only, special offers. Supposed to be delivered October 3rd.


Same here. Included the leather cover in "ink blue", but that's not scheduled to arrive until Oct. 31, so my new Kindle will be "naked" for awhile.


----------



## Sandpiper

I ordered Amazon's saddle tan cover for my Kindle Paperwhite with 3G and S/O.


----------



## mooshie78

Ordered the wifi only paperwhite with SO, graphite zipper sleeve and power adapter. Had more than enough Amazon credit from mt visa rewards and taking change to coinstar to cover it all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I added a saddle tan for my PW....

Betsy


----------



## Yollo

I couldn't resist. Upgraded to one-day shipping. Is it October 2nd yet?


----------



## Kathy

Sandpiper said:


> I ordered Amazon's saddle tan cover for my Kindle Paperwhite with 3G and S/O.


Good choice. Glad you found it.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Ordered Kindle PW3G NO special offers and the Persimmon cover with one day delivery.

I'm getting and October 16th delivery date!!     REALLY hope thats just the computer and I get it the 1st or at least by the 11th because I'm leaving on deployment shortly after that.


----------



## Sunshine22

cagnes said:


> Paperwhite WiFi only, special offers (Delivery Estimate: Tuesday October 2, 2012)
> Persimmon Paperwhite Cover (Delivery Estimate: Wednesday October 17, 2012)


Ditto to Cagnes, including these delivery dates.

I'm not even sure why I went into work today... I was completely worthless


----------



## Michael Cavacini

The Kindle Paperwhite looks beautiful, so I had to pick up the 3G version with no offers. I can't wait to see it in person in October.


----------



## Not Here

So is the general consensus that the PW is smaller than the last touch? I'm just wondering if my cover will work on it. I guess I should just buy a new one since we're keeping the other touch. 

Oh, ordered PW WiFi w/ SO. Due in the 3rd.


----------



## Raffeer

PW/SO, delivery date 10/3 but no cover just yet. I'm hoping it won't take too long for the non-Amazon ones to show up. 
Did I mention I got my last K, the $79 one (with the 30% off coupon) about a month ago? I am BAD. I'll follow a Kindle anywhere. Just think I got my first one Thanksgiving '07 and haven't read a DTB since.


----------



## gdae23

Ordered Kindle PW3G, No SO, and the ink blue cover with two day delivery.

Just finished my free trial with Amazon prime 2 days ago and signed on for a year. It's especially nice to have it for a new Kindle.

Estimated delivery dates are 10/15 for the Kindle and 10/31 for the cover. Last time, if I'm recalling correctly, there was a delay with the touch cover, and Amazon discounted it $10 while I was waiting. It was still supposed to take another month to arrive, but then it showed up 2 days later! (and they still honored the discount.) Even if that doesn't happen this time, I simply like the blue better than any of the other colors, and don't mind waiting a bit longer to get what I really want. I'm not as keen on the white latch, and would prefer if it matched the blue cover, or at least was black instead of white, but it's just a small point. I've never been completely satisfied with any of the attachable lights or even the lighted covers because they never illuminated the page fully, so I'm really looking forward to the built in light.

Edited to add: On second look, maybe that latch isn't white. Maybe it's silver. I could live with that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bethany B. said:


> So is the general consensus that the PW is smaller than the last touch? I'm just wondering if my cover will work on it. I guess I should just buy a new one since we're keeping the other touch.
> 
> Oh, ordered PW WiFi w/ SO. Due in the 3rd.


From another thread:


Betsy the Quilter said:


> There was a repoort that the PW was a smidge smaller than the Touch...I'll let you know.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Kindle Touch is 6.8 x 4.7 x 0.4, according to the details for a refurb 3G
> PaperWhite is 6.7 x 4.6 x 0.36


----------



## gdae23

> I'm not even sure why I went into work today... I was completely worthless


I so agree with this! I was especially thankful for Kindle Boards today, because all the sites with video are blocked at work. I didn't have time to check everything out via my phone, but I was able to sneak a peak over here every now and then and get the highlights.


----------



## Geemont

Kindle PW, WiFi & 3G, No offers.  Onyx cover. October 11.  I placed the order around 1:30 or 2:00 Pacific Time.


----------



## skyblue

I ordered the _Paperwhite WiFi SO_.  I didn't purchase the warranty, but I am now wondering if I should have. I thought about adding a Square Trade Warranty after I received it. My K2 developed a screen defect 5 months after the warranty expired. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dragle

Hmmm. According to this hands-on video, if you don't use the light, or turn it down very low, the background is no longer white, but almost the same grey color as the old kindles! 
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3298541/kindle-paperwhite-hands-on-video


----------



## Yollo

I'm curious about how the cases for the Paperwhite will work. I know that there is a magnet in the clasp, and that this will activate/deactivate the lock screen. However, what does this magnet attach to?










This picture makes it look like the clasp will land directly on the Kindle. This makes me slightly nervous, as it may perhaps scratch or leave marks directly on the kindle. I might be totally wrong, and it somehow connects to the back half of the case, but I don't know.

Does anybody have any insight into how this will work?


----------



## Yollo

Dragle said:


> Hmmm. According to this hands-on video, if you don't use the light, or turn it down very low, the background is no longer white, but almost the same grey color as the old kindles!
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3298541/kindle-paperwhite-hands-on-video


Interesting video. From what I've been reading, it's been said that you'll probably have the light on more or less constantly, even if it's only at a low level. I'm just hoping it's not necessary to have the light on full blast constantly to achieve the paperwhite appearance we've been seeing in all of the pictures/promotional materials.


----------



## Not Here

Yollo said:


> I'm curious about how the cases for the Paperwhite will work. I know that there is a magnet in the clasp, and that this will activate/deactivate the lock screen. However, what does this magnet attach to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture makes it look like the clasp will land directly on the Kindle. This makes me slightly nervous, as it may perhaps scratch or leave marks directly on the kindle. I might be totally wrong, and it somehow connects to the back half of the case, but I don't know.
> 
> Does anybody have any insight into how this will work?


From what I can see, it looks like the magnet catches just on the outside of the kindle. Still something to think on. Of course, if it does cause problems they will just replace the kindle and cover. I had this with my K2. The cover they sold cracked the kindle and the replaced them both. Hopefully not though. I've got my eye on the persimmon one.


----------



## Yollo

Bethany B. said:


> From what I can see, it looks like the magnet catches just on the outside of the kindle. Still something to think on. Of course, if it does cause problems they will just replace the kindle and cover. I had this with my K2. The cover they sold cracked the kindle and the replaced them both. Hopefully not though. I've got my eye on the persimmon one.


It will probably (I hope) be a non-issue, and that as long as the cover is closed gently there will be no negative repercussions. I'll just have to wait for my pre-order to arrive and see!


----------



## Neo

KPW 3G SO, ETA 2 October with one day shipping - and because I couldn't decide on the spot whether or not I really needed the 3G, I also pre-ordered the WiFi only SO. I will cancel one of the 2 within the next couple of weeks. I also pre-ordered the cover in Onyx Black, but not sure I'll keep that order either - I love my Oberon Black Cloud Dragon too much, and if the KPW fits in it, I just know I'll never use anything else (especially as Oberon doesn't offer that design/color combo anymore).

Wooohooooo!!!!! Kindle watch


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, I suspected I'd see you here!   . Since I still have my Kindle Keyboard with 3G, I determined I would probably be able to make it on WiFi. I'll be curious to see which of your orders "wins".


----------



## J_T

went with the cheapest pw, and am very excited for it!! also got the orange ("persimmon") case


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

OMG the peer pressure was too much. I cannot exercise independent judgment or form original thoughts. I, too, pre-ordered the paperwhite in wifi with the special offers and a pink case.

That aside... I was really excited to see how the case cradled the paperwhite on the bottom and closed magnetically on top AND the cover flips back entirely. Me like. Me like a lot.

If anyone recalls (and believe me, I don't labor under the impression that anyone does) I bought the Nook Glowlight when it first came to market. LOVED the idea of the glowing screen. After a couple of days a screen defect became apparent and I returned it. I learned my lesson and I've been waiting for the paperwhite ever since. While initially annoyed with amazon for not producing one first, I find this latest release to be well worth the wait.

Yay us!


----------



## techiegirl

Neo said:


> KPW 3G SO, ETA 2 October with one day shipping - and because I couldn't decide on the spot whether or not I really needed the 3G, I also pre-ordered the WiFi only SO. I will cancel one of the 2 within the next couple of weeks.


I did the same thing. Now I'm thinking I'll keep both and give the wifi version to hubby.


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> I ordered the _Paperwhite WiFi SO_.  I didn't purchase the warranty, but I am now wondering if I should have. I thought about adding a Square Trade Warranty after I received it. My K2 developed a screen defect 5 months after the warranty expired. Any thoughts?


The only Kindle I bought the extended warranty for was my Kindle 2, and I replaced that after owning it for 19 months or so, so I ended up not using the warranty for it's full term.

I have had Kindles that have developed problems and needed to be replaced but all of them have occurred before the one year warranty was up. My most recent replacement was yesterday: I got a new Fire because the old one developed problems with the charger. And now with Amazon coming out with new models so fast, I am not even reaching the one year point of ownership before I get a new Kindle--ie, I got my Touch last November and will be getting a PW at the beginning of October. But that's my Kindle obsession and I can understand if you are not in the same sad situation as me. LOL.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

I briefly considered going with the wifi only, but I just like the convienence and ease of use of the 3G. It just makes my lfe simpler not having to worry about finding a hotspot.

I like looking at the book aisles in Target, and I usually have my Kindle out and will send myself samples of the ones that catch my eye.

I also considered going for no special offers because <gasp> I actually love the screensavers Amazon uses now (pens, blocks, pencils, type) but I'll probably opt out of them after I get instead. We have a few SO Kindles in the house and there's really not much use in having that many since most offers are limited to one per account.


----------



## malligator

I ordered a KPW3G as soon as the site let me with a delivery date of Oct 2nd. I changed my mind and cancelled then rechanged it this morning and got a new delivery date of Oct 16th.


----------



## Yollo

I'm currently wondering which font I'm going to use with my new PW!










Part of me thinks I'll just stick with the publisher's font, but Caecilia looks nice...what does everybody else thing?


----------



## PinkKindle

Kindle Paperwhite Wifi with Special Offers -- ETA Oct. 3rd (free 2-day Prime).  I also got a Fire HD 7, 16 GB, with an ETA of Sept. 14th -- just 1 week from today!! 

I didn't order any covers.  I'm going to wait and see for the Fire (since at this point it will be October for the pink one anyway), but the PW is going to evict the Touch from the Vera Bradley small e-reader cover (in Paisley Meets Plaid!) and live there.


----------



## sebat

Ordered mine this morning....KPW 3G SO. I receive a ship date of Oct. 18-23 so I guess it will end up being my birthday present.  DH is getting off easy this year.  

I'm still agonizing over the Fire purchase, I've decide to wait until tonight when DH and I can make the decision together.  He's been wanting a Nexus 7 but I'm leaning towards the Fire HD 8.9" with 4G, not sure if I want a 32gb or 64gb.  We'll see who wins after comparing the specs.


----------



## eidahl

Preordered mine as soon as the product pages showed up - wootwoot, Paperwhite WIFI w/no SO. I figure I could just use my phone as a wifi hotspot if really needed.

Oct 11 with 2-day shipping, pfft.


----------



## LaRita

Ordered the PW WiFi w/SO.  This will be my first Kindle without 3G.  I've used the 3G a lot since there's no Wifi at work or at the campground we frequent, but that extra $60 is helping to buy my first Fire (8.9" 32GB WiFi).

Oct 3 with 2-day Prime.


----------



## amyberta

Don't know if my post went through. I ordered the pw 3G without so and the cover is fushia.


----------



## teralpar

Ordered the PW Wifi w/SO (delivered 10/2) and the onyx cover (delivered 10/11).


----------



## skyblue

I decided I didn't want to chance going without a warranty, so I reordered with Paperwhite WiFi with SO with a warranty and canceled the first order.  I am sure they probably could have added it, but I feel better doing it this way.  It didn't affect my delivery date, so I am a happy camper! 

Such excitement!!


----------



## Neo

Yaayyyyy *Skyblue*!!! You know me too well . Good to see you here too 

*Luvmy4brats*, I know you are right, and I think I know that I will stick with 3G: I don't really need it, but I do love the convenience of having it!


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, I HAD to check Oberon about a new cover. I didn't see the Cloud Dragon. Is it still available?


----------



## Neo

Yes it is *Skyblue*! But only in red, orchid and wine - so all shades of reds, no more black 

http://oberondesign.com/e-reader-covers-13/kindle/kfcm55.html


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I just ordered............................my hay for the winter  

New (rather more expensive than I hoped) K PW 3G will have to wait until at least its release date. It would be worse if it was availale now. But this gives me time to see if they'll have any skins or covers out for it by then too. (*tries to look on bright side*)


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> The only Kindle I bought the extended warranty for was my Kindle 2, and I replaced that after owning it for 19 months or so, so I ended up not using the warranty for it's full term.
> 
> I have had Kindles that have developed problems and needed to be replaced but all of them have occurred before the one year warranty was up. My most recent replacement was yesterday: I got a new Fire because the old one developed problems with the charger. And now with Amazon coming out with new models so fast, I am not even reaching the one year point of ownership before I get a new Kindle--ie, I got my Touch last November and will be getting a PW at the beginning of October. But that's my Kindle obsession and I can understand if you are not in the same sad situation as me. LOL.
> 
> L


I bought my Touch at the same time you did and bought the SquareTrade warranty which goes to 2014. Like you I've only had one Kindle that I kept for over a year, but I bought warranties for all of mine. I'm not going to this time because if they offer a new one up I know I'll jump right on it. Amazon is so good about replacing them and the price has come down so much I just don't think the warranty is needed. Now when I was buying them at $300 it was needed. Can't believe how the price has come down.


----------



## Kathy

Yollo said:


> I'm currently wondering which font I'm going to use with my new PW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of me thinks I'll just stick with the publisher's font, but Caecilia looks nice...what does everybody else thing?


I like the sans serif I'm using now. Wonder why they don't have it on this one. I'll probably use the Helvetica since it looks the most like the one I have now.


----------



## MagentaSunset

_Paperwhite 3G w/o special offers. And a Marware leather case in coral (I have another of this case and it has served me very well). I ordered today and it is scheduled for 10/17 delivery. So I will receive it before a November vacation and I'll have a new toy to check out! _


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

I ordered the wifi only because, for the most part, that's all I ever use. I use my K2 3G to check email when I travel to Mexico and Baja where there's no wifi - does anyone know if the experimental browsers on the new 3G paperwhites allows us to access email?  I was told that the 3G Touch models allowed web access only to the Amazon site. Can someone set me straight on the issue?  If the 3G browser can be used worldwide without issue I will probably pre-order that instead. Help!


----------



## Barbara M

I had a K1 and am now using a K2.  I didn't think Amazon could lure me into getting another K until mine broke, but the lights and the time to finish just did me in.

I never order anything from Amazon without reading reviews, but I broke my own rules and will now be the proud owner of a Paperwhite, SO Wifi only on Oct 8.  Although my cover won't arrive till a week later, which puzzles me.


----------



## CAR

Well I ordered a Paperwhite 3G without SO, and a Black Onyx cover.  Almost got the Ink Blue one, but the wait till Oct 31 was too long for me.  Sooo get the cover 10/11 and PW on 10/17.  Can't wait


----------



## skyblue

I am tired of waiting for my cool, new Kindle Paperwhite! .  Anyone else as anxious as I am to get it?


----------



## sparklemotion

skyblue said:


> I am tired of waiting for my cool, new Kindle Paperwhite! . Anyone else as anxious as I am to get it?


Yes, I am!


----------



## tomato88

Only if they released a week early... I would've got it near my birthday.


----------



## R. M. Reed

cindym said:


> Is it worth saving $20 and having the special offers?


I went SO free, I hate commercials in all forms. I have an estimated delivery of Oct. 18. Real delivery is often earlier than the estimate with Amazon, so I will look for it every day after Oct. 1.

Are there any non-Amazon case options announced yet? I didn't order any case, knowing that all the other companies would jump in, and with the light built in now I don't need a lighted case.


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, just a matter of how much adds bug you.

I pay almost no attention to the screen saver or home screens, so I decided to save the $20 and got the special offers version.


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> I am tired of waiting for my cool, new Kindle Paperwhite! . Anyone else as anxious as I am to get it?


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenReem

I honestly love the SO's. Sometimes the deals are really great, and other times, they're very unobtrusive.


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, *Neo*, I am in good company! 

Will the Paperwhite fit in your *Oberon Dragon *Touch cover?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Add me to the list of anxiously, impatiently waiting. Now that the sucky, first half of September is over with, I'm looking forward to the rest of the month. Oldest daughter's 18th birthday and then a new Kindle to play with. (and no, daughter isn't getting a Kindle)


----------



## Pamela

A reader complained that two of my books were hard to read because the writing graphics seemed dim--hard on the eyes and uncomfortable.  I've also had this problem reading books.  I hope this will solve the problem.  I always wondered about that gray background.

I want to wait for reviews--but I wants my precious....


----------



## Sandpiper

I ordered an Amazon cover for my KPw.  Hope it will be small and not too bulky.  I have an Oberon mini slip case for my KT.  When I ordered it, Oberon was recommending small, not mini, case for KT.  The KT fits perfectly (did I say PERFECTLY?) into mini slip case.  If KPw is just slightly smaller than KT, then it also should fit very well into that case.


----------



## bce

R. M. Reed said:


> I went SO free, I hate commercials in all forms.


Except for your own links in your signature to your own books.


----------



## LuvHorses

Just placed order for Kindle Paperwhite (3G , no ads) and fuschia cover!  But my estimate delivery date is Oct 23rd and cover Oct 29.  Bummer.  Sure hope they move up the delivery date.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LuvHorses, woohoo on the order!  Hopefully your order will be moved up...

Welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## LuvHorses

bce said:


> Except for your own links in your signature to your own books.


Have to update delivery date to 23rd  had to cancel and reorder so I got deal on charger.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I decided to cancel my order for the PW with SO and the fuschia cover last night. I want one, but I've decided that I really want to see it in person. And I recently ordered a food processor... and a wireless keyboard and a wireless trackman mouse AND... I have some mad money _CASH _ that I'd rather spend on the Kindle locally - AND... I like my basic Kindle. I'm super excited that the Whispersync for Voice works on previous versions of the Kindles.


----------



## Yollo

Who else over here is insanely jealous of all of the people who preordered the Fire HD 7'' and are receiving it today? I can't wait for our Kindle Day!


----------



## LuvHorses

Yollo said:


> Who else over here is insanely jealous of all of the people who preordered the Fire HD 7'' and are receiving it today? I can't wait for our Kindle Day!


I think it's strange the kindle fire HD is shipping and my KPW isn't shipping till Oct 22nd?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

KimberlyinMN said:


> I decided to cancel my order for the PW with SO and the fuschia cover last night. I want one, but I've decided that I really want to see it in person. And I recently ordered a food processor... and a wireless keyboard and a wireless trackman mouse AND... I have some mad money _CASH _ that I'd rather spend on the Kindle locally - AND... I like my basic Kindle. I'm super excited that the Whispersync for Voice works on previous versions of the Kindles.


And I am back to being on the Kindle PW Watch... Dang, I shouldn't have canceled my order. Oh well, it isn't like I _need _it NOW. LOL Well, I _want _it now.


----------



## tomato88

Yollo said:


> Who else over here is insanely jealous of all of the people who preordered the Fire HD 7'' and are receiving it today? I can't wait for our Kindle Day!


Ugh... why couldn't they just release the damn thing? I know it can be an illogical assumption, but is Amazon trying to switch us over to Kindle Fire HD, which is more profitable for them?


----------



## MsBea

Okay. I choked!  I have a KK, a KT that I just got a year ago and just ordered the KPW WiFI with S/O (delivery 10/11) and the ink blue cover (delivery 10/31).  I might sell my KT but I just can't seem to part with my KK. I've had all the kindles since the first one except the K2 and the DX.  
I REALLY need to stop watching that "what customers are saying" video on the product page!


----------



## Sandpiper

I have first Fire (and iPad 1). I just don't feel need for another updated tablet from any seller. I like the smaller size of first Kindle as compared to larger iPad 1. Just not that much into tablets.

Paperwhite . . . *I want it NOW!*


----------



## Yollo

My shipping date for my Cover just moved up to match my Kindle! Originally my Onyx Cover was set to arrive on October 10th, and now it shows October 2nd! Did anybody else's orders move up?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine hasn't changed....

Betsy


----------



## Yollo

I placed my order the second preorders were open, so I don't know if that makes a difference...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine either.  I've been thinking of changing from ink blue to persimmon.

All the covers, interestingly, now say available October 1. . . . .


----------



## bordercollielady

PW still shows Oct 10.. and my Persimmon cover on Oct 16..  darn..


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just cancelled my ink cover which had a delivery date of Oct 31 and ordered persimmon.  It shows Oct 30.  But, as it says available Oct 1 on the product page, I'm hopeful for delivery pretty close in time to delivery of the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie

My WiFi paperwhite is still October 3rd but the cover has bumped down to October 31st.   I also ordered a WiFi + 3G on 9/11 and that is due to be shipped on October 16th.

L


----------



## crebel

No change in my estimated delivery dates.  Oct. 02 for the PW-wifi and Oct. 16 for the persimmon cover.


----------



## Kathy

Mine have both stayed Oct 3rd. I have the Fuchsia cover. Order at 7:00pm.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

If I had been in the right mind yesterday morning, mine would still say Oct. 3 for delivery dates for both the PW and the fuschia cover. I ordered at 2:54 PM CST on release day. Fudge.  Now I won't get them until closer to the end of October. Oh well. I can live vicariously through the excitement of others. It's not like I don't have a way to still read books. (Just not on a brand spankin' new Paperwhite Kindle.)


----------



## fishcube

Those dates are a lot better then mine, KPW3Gnoads delivery Oct 23rd and fuschia cover Oct 29th!  Ack!


----------



## sparklemotion

Yollo said:


> My shipping date for my Cover just moved up to match my Kindle! Originally my Onyx Cover was set to arrive on October 10th, and now it shows October 2nd! Did anybody else's orders move up?


Nice! 

September is going by very sloooooowly.


----------



## Pushka

This is interesting. I just changed delivery speed of my persimmon cover from 2 day to 1 day. I ordered it late but it went from November 7 to October 13!  Now that is a bargain!


----------



## cagnes

Pushka said:


> This is interesting. I just changed delivery speed of my persimmon cover from 2 day to 1 day. I ordered it late but it went from November 7 to October 13! Now that is a bargain!


Thanks for the tip! I just changed my persimmon cover order to 1 day too & the date went from October 17 to October 12!


----------



## KindleGirl

Mine still say Oct. 2 for the PW and Fuschia cover. Is it October yet??


----------



## Pushka

cagnes said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just changed my persimmon cover order to 1 day too & the date went from October 17 to October 12!


Maybe the payment of postage is the thing? Free postage delays delivery?


----------



## cagnes

Pushka said:


> Maybe the payment of postage is the thing? Free postage delays delivery?


Who knows, I don't get it!  I always thought the difference between 1 day delivery & 2 day delivery was 1 business day.


----------



## Not Here

So I caved and bought the persimmon cover. I was planning on holding off but my new precious is going to need something to keep it safe and my family is way too accident prone.


----------



## Pushka

cagnes said:


> Who knows, I don't get it!  I always thought the difference between 1 day delivery & 2 day delivery was 1 business day.


Indeed, whatever the reason, shaving off a month works for me! 

Maybe their terms are that it isn't when it is posted, but HOW it is posted - they don't stipulate the "when" just the "how"?


----------



## crebel

Well, pooh, I ordered the persimmon cover within the first hour it was available and paid full price for one-day delivery and mine still says Oct. 16th.  *grumble, grumble*...

edited because I can't spell persimmon properly tonight!


----------



## Pushka

crebel said:


> Well, pooh, I ordered the permission cover within the first hour it was available and paid full price for one-day delivery and mine still says Oct. 16th. *grumble, grumble*...


That's weird, I originally ordered the persimmon cover the evening of the announcement, and later cancelled it, but the date for that delivery, 2 day shipping, was 17th - so this later order where I changed the shipping, is now coming earlier than the original order.

Maybe they'll all be earlier than expected.


----------



## Not Here

Mine has it coming on the 30th. I'm hoping for an earlier time as well. I've had Amazon do it before so it wouldn't be a surprise but it's certainly nice of them.


----------



## LuvHorses

If delivery date changes, does it show new date in order details?


----------



## Pushka

LuvHorses said:


> If delivery date changes, does it show new date in order details?


Yes.


----------



## Toby

I ordered the PW/SO/WIFI & the Fuschia Cover. 10/3 for both. Is it Oct. yet?


----------



## chocochibi

My PW and cover are both in the same order. I ordered the persimmon cover. The PW showed a delivery date of October 2nd and the cover October 16th. I have prime and had ordered them both with one day shipping. I changed the order to two day and then back to one day. Now the PW still shows October 2nd, but the cover shows October 12th.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Thanks a lot guys   - I changed my shipping speed for my blue cover from 2 day (Prime) to 1 day, and the delivery date went from Oct. 31 to Nov. 5! 

I had been considering changing the shipping speed on my PW from 2 day to 1 day (currently scheduled to arrive Oct. 3) but I'm not touching it with a ten-foot pole, now!


----------



## sparklemotion

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Thanks a lot guys  - I changed my shipping speed for my blue cover from 2 day (Prime) to 1 day, and the delivery date went from Oct. 31 to Nov. 5!
> 
> I had been considering changing the shipping speed on my PW from 2 day to 1 day (currently scheduled to arrive Oct. 3) but I'm not touching it with a ten-foot pole, now!


That makes no sense and seems unfair.  I don't blame you for leaving the paperwhite order alone!


----------



## kcrady

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Thanks a lot guys  - I changed my shipping speed for my blue cover from 2 day (Prime) to 1 day, and the delivery date went from Oct. 31 to Nov. 5!


Strange - just now changed the shipping date on my order for the blue cover from 2 day (Prime) to 1 day, and delivery date went from Oct 31 to Oct 29... only two days but hey! the sooner my new PW is covered the better. The persimmon cover from the same order went from Oct 17 to Oct 12, so my SO will be happy sooner...


----------



## Kathy

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Thanks a lot guys  - I changed my shipping speed for my blue cover from 2 day (Prime) to 1 day, and the delivery date went from Oct. 31 to Nov. 5!
> 
> I had been considering changing the shipping speed on my PW from 2 day to 1 day (currently scheduled to arrive Oct. 3) but I'm not touching it with a ten-foot pole, now!


Call Amazon. They may change it back for you. At least they will take off the extra charge.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I seem to recall with the K3 and K4 releases that the estimated shipping was WAY off. People would change their shipping option and the dates would just be spazzy. I think a customer rep had even said that when you change the shipping method, you are essentially putting yourself at the back of the line or something like that. (Or maybe that was someone speculating.) Regardless, it's just a software generated estimation.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Kathy said:


> Call Amazon. They may change it back for you. At least they will take off the extra charge.


I chatted (online) with someone. They couldn't seem to change it back, but did take off the $3.99/item charge. And, the cover and the PW were in the same order, even though they each had their own delivery date and each had their own "change shipping speed" button. But when I changed the shipping speed on the cover, it changed the shipping speed on the PW also. Luckily it only did what was expected - delivery went from Oct. 3 to Oct. 2. Oh well. It's not the end of the world. I do sometimes read the Touch naked. And I'll hope for an improved date.

It was funny/scary though, that during the chat, the CS rep wrote that he'd cancel the order and I could re-order the cover because it said Oct 1 release date on the product page. I had to explain to him that that didn't matter, and quickly typed "DON'T CANCEL ANYTHING". I was afraid he'd cancel the whole order, including the PW.


----------



## sparklemotion

Eltanin Publishing said:


> It was funny/scary though, that during the chat, the CS rep wrote that he'd cancel the order and I could re-order the cover because it said Oct 1 release date on the product page. I had to explain to him that that didn't matter, and quickly typed "DON'T CANCEL ANYTHING". I was afraid he'd cancel the whole order, including the PW.


LOL. The "DON'T CANCEL ANYTHING" cracked me up. I'd have been typing that super fast too.  Glad you're getting the Paperwhite on time. Maybe you can try Best But Or Staples for the case and get it sooner that way?

Edited because I said Paperweight instead of Paperwhite.


----------



## telracs

well, now my sister knows i ordered the paperwhite.

i wasn't going to tell her, but my warranty shipped to her, so...


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Does anyone remember how soon the manual for the Touch went up on Amazon's site? I've looked for a manual for the PW (my delivery date is supposedly 10/12-17), but can't find one. I'm worried about how I'll do with a touch device. Read a little in the Touch manual just to see, figuring they'll probably be similar, but would really settle in and read the thing if it was for the PW.


----------



## stevene9

Just so you guys know, if you get your PWs on Oct 2nd or 3rd, and I have to wait 2 more weeks to get mine, I will NOT BE HAPPY!!!!!

Steve


----------



## readingril

stevene9 said:


> Just so you guys know, if you get your PWs on Oct 2nd or 3rd, and I have to wait 2 more weeks to get mine, I will NOT BE HAPPY!!!!!
> 
> Steve


Yeahbut if everyone really hates 'em we can cancel our orders. 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## Pushka

chocochibi said:


> My PW and cover are both in the same order. I ordered the persimmon cover. The PW showed a delivery date of October 2nd and the cover October 16th. I have prime and had ordered them both with one day shipping. I changed the order to two day and then back to one day. Now the PW still shows October 2nd, but the cover shows October 12th.


Which is about right. And you decreased the wait by about four days.


Eltanin Publishing said:


> Thanks a lot guys  - I changed my shipping speed for my blue cover from 2 day (Prime) to 1 day, and the delivery date went from Oct. 31 to Nov. 5!
> 
> I had been considering changing the shipping speed on my PW from 2 day to 1 day (currently scheduled to arrive Oct. 3) but I'm not touching it with a ten-foot pole, now!


Yours is the only order that has done this. Bummer.


----------



## sebat

Pushka said:


> Yours is the only order that has done this. Bummer.


Not the only one...mine did it too. When I changed from 2 day to 1 day, it went from Oct 17 to Oct 19.


----------



## tlshaw

I currently have the original kindle, and she has been wonderful, but in the last couple of months, her wireless has been iffy, she locks up, and her battery would not hold a charge. So, with a heavy heart, I preordered a PW 3G the day after they were available to order. My delivery date is 10/19. I only hope Kindra can hold out until then. When she goes, I will have a funeral with proper ceremony in honor of nearly 4 years of dedicated service.


----------



## LuvHorses

Will the stores carry the no ads version?


----------



## skyblue

Don't change your shipping method!  When I upgraded from Prime to one day shipping I paid extra to set the delivery date BACK two days!  WHAT?


----------



## Cardinal

I ordered the PW on Sept 10 and it has an estimated delivery date of Oct 17.  At the same time I ordered the Amazon black cover and it had a delivery date of Oct 3rd; I cancelled it so it wouldn't arrive so much earlier.

After reading the late October and November dates in this thread, I just re-ordered the Amazon black cover.  It still had the delivery date of Oct 3rd with free Prime two day shipping, so I changed it to 3 - 5 day delivery to slow it down, but it will still probably arrive before the Kindle.  

I am also going to order the Belkin cover closer to the 17th so I will have two covers to try out.

I think most if not all of the Kindles I have pre-ordered have arrived earlier than expected


----------



## Ann in Arlington

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I currently have the original kindle, and she has been wonderful, but in the last couple of months, her wireless has been iffy, she locks up, and her battery would not hold a charge. So, with a heavy heart, I preordered a PW 3G the day after they were available to order. My delivery date is 10/19. I only hope Kindra can hold out until then. When she goes, I will have a funeral with proper ceremony in honor of nearly 4 years of dedicated service.


Just so you are aware. . . .Amazon will still take the original Kindle back for credit. Current value is about $18.



LuvHorses said:


> Will the stores carry the no ads version?


Not likely. But once you purchase it and register it, you can buy out of the offers via the "Manage Your Kindle" page.


----------



## Kathy

skyblue said:


> Don't change your shipping method! When I upgraded from Prime to one day shipping I paid extra to set the delivery date BACK two days! WHAT?


Call them and they will at least take the extra postage off. It happened to me once and they took it off my order.


----------



## BruceS

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I currently have the original kindle, and she has been wonderful, but in the last couple of months, her wireless has been iffy, she locks up, and her battery would not hold a charge. So, with a heavy heart, I preordered a PW 3G the day after they were available to order. My delivery date is 10/19. I only hope Kindra can hold out until then. When she goes, I will have a funeral with proper ceremony in honor of nearly 4 years of dedicated service.


You might try putting a new battery in your Kindle 1.

Here is an example of one that I found by searching for "kindle battery" on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Battery-Amazon-Kindle-1/dp/B002E1Q2H8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347899893&sr=8-1&keywords=kindle+battery


----------



## skyblue

Kathy said:


> Call them and they will at least take the extra postage off. It happened to me once and they took it off my order.


Thanks for the suggestion, Kathy! I sent them an e-mail asking for an adjustment in date or dollars!


----------



## tlshaw

BruceS said:


> You might try putting a new battery in your Kindle 1.
> 
> Here is an example of one that I found by searching for "kindle battery" on amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Battery-Amazon-Kindle-1/dp/B002E1Q2H8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347899893&sr=8-1&keywords=kindle+battery


Thanks for the suggestion, I do appreciate it, but I tried a new battery. However, I had to order it from a 3rd party. I ordered one from Amazon, and it was backordered. Then, I was informed that their supplier would no longer supply them, so I went to the third party. However, the battery still does not last very long. I have cleaned out my books on Kindra and made sure nothing was running. She is almost 5 years old and has given me so many hours of pleasure, so I very much feel like I have gotten my money's worth many times over.

Before now, I have had no inclination to replace Kindra, as she does all I need, let me read. I have to say, though, I am excited about my PW, with the light. Most of my reading is in the evenings, so it will be nice not to have to worry about finding a well-lit area.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Someone pointed out on the accessories forum...

Ordering an Onyx cover today gets you an estimated date of Oct. 2.  The one I ordered on release day has an estimated date of Oct. 10th.


----------



## Neo

CrystalStarr said:


> Someone pointed out on the accessories forum...
> 
> Ordering an Onyx cover today gets you an estimated date of Oct. 2. The one I ordered on release day has an estimated date of Oct. 10th.


Same here... Debating whether or not I should place a second order now to get the second faster... On the other hand, I'm still not convinced I will really want the Amazon cover, as I'm hoping to be able to re-use my KT Oberon, and I may cancel all together. What to do what to do what do?

*Skyblue*: oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a major bummer, I can't believe it . I really hope things straighten out when we get closer to actual shipping time, as they sometimes do. This is now my 4th Kindle watch, and such mess ups happen every single time - you'd think they'd have it figured out by now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On the website all the PW covers show as being released on October 1.  I anticipate that, whatever the 'expected' date on your order, you'll get it by the 3rd.  Maybe the 2nd if you ordered 1 day shipping.  Maybe the 1st if they just send the darn things out already.


----------



## avivs

so why does the delivery date is so far away?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> On the website all the PW covers show as being released on October 1. I anticipate that, whatever the 'expected' date on your order, you'll get it by the 3rd. Maybe the 2nd if you ordered 1 day shipping. Maybe the 1st if they just send the darn things out already.


FYI, I just ordered a yellow, excuse me, honey cover...showed release date of Oct 1 on the product page, but my deliver date is Oct 30....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I gotta think they're hedging their bets with the deliver dates.

But, what do I know. . . .where was that patience thread again?


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> I gotta think they're hedging their bets with the deliver dates.
> 
> But, what do I know. . . .where was that patience thread again?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,126720.0.html

here you go ann....

and i've got chocolate while we're waiting.


----------



## skyblue

Good news!   Amazon didn't restore my 2 day earlier date, but they did, however, remove the charge for "un-expedited" delivery!  Luckily I didn't touch the date of the earlier order.  I have both a WiFi and a 3G on order.  The WiFi arrives first.  

Why isn't Kindle Paperwhite here yet


----------



## sebat

skyblue said:


> Good news!  Amazon didn't restore my 2 day earlier date, but they did, however, remove the charge for "un-expedited" delivery! Luckily I didn't touch the date of the earlier order. I have both a WiFi and a 3G on order. The WiFi arrives first.
> 
> Why isn't Kindle Paperwhite here yet


That's what they did for me too.


----------



## R. M. Reed

No TTS on my Paperwhite? I only used it on my K3 to read my book out loud so I could spot errors, so I can't say it's absence is all that bad, but I just assumed Amazon would keep it on future models. I could do the read aloud thing on my iMac, probably.


----------



## LuvHorses

So wanting to see my delivery date move up....from 23rd.  

Any Best Buy employees here?  Know when they will sell PW?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I wouldn't count on anything being available in any physical store until the official release date -- Oct 1 I believe.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I got an email from Amazon...they shipped my charger plug! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

R. M. Reed said:


> I got an email from Amazon...they shipped my charger plug! Whoo hoo!


Yay! I've been using mine!

Betsy


----------



## Robbiegirl

I have an ipad2 but wanted an ereader again. I have the original Sony which has yto be plugged into the computrt for downloads. 

I just ordered the wiFi Pw w SO. A friend of mine says she really likes the SO and has found some good deals. Looking forward to my first Kindle.


----------



## Sandpiper

Robbiegirl said:


> I just ordered the wiFi Pw w SO. A friend of mine says she really likes the SO and has found some good deals. Looking forward to my first Kindle.


Congratulations! It's about time.


----------



## skyblue

R. M. Reed said:


> I got an email from Amazon...they shipped my charger plug! Whoo hoo!


I was getting excited when I read "they shipped my.....". Then it hit me as I continued reading...."charger plug"! LOL


----------



## Nobylspoon

Amazon really makes it way to easy to buy kindle books, lol. I have already sent 10 new books to _Thoth: Lord of the Divine Word_ (my PW) with 10 more days to go still.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Nobylspoon said:


> Amazon really makes it way to easy to buy kindle books, lol. I have already sent 10 new books to _Thoth: Lord of the Divine Word_ (my PW) with 10 more days to go still.


Yeah, I've probably got 10 waiting as well. . . .and a few more I've sent to kindles I already have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've got 9 going to Harper the PW; and even more going to the phantom 7th Kindle I've got on my account...one I ordered and cancelled.  I need to deregister it, I think.


----------



## KindleGirl

We're just a little over a week away from delivery of the PW!  Anyone else getting excited?? I am so ready for it and cannot wait! I would think we'll start to see the shipping status change by end of the week/next weekend.


----------



## sparklemotion

KindleGirl said:


> We're just a little over a week away from delivery of the PW! Anyone else getting excited?? I am so ready for it and cannot wait! I would think we'll start to see the shipping status change by end of the week/next weekend.


I'm counting down the days! So excited!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm debating switching to 1 day shipping. . . . . .at this instant I feel like, sure, I can wait until Wednesday.


----------



## Robbiegirl

Sandpiper said:


> Congratulations! It's about time.


LOL! I love the contrast on the paperwhite 
I will read all the books on the Sony and IPad and should have waited until all those books were read but....YOLO!


----------



## LuvHorses

KindleGirl said:


> We're just a little over a week away from delivery of the PW! Anyone else getting excited?? I am so ready for it and cannot wait! I would think we'll start to see the shipping status change by end of the week/next weekend.


Umm not all of us have delivery date of a week, mine is 23rd  but I do plan on being at a store front on release !


----------



## LuvHorses

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm debating switching to 1 day shipping. . . . . .at this instant I feel like, sure, I can wait until Wednesday.


My 1 day shipping has delivery of 23rd...


----------



## sparklemotion

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm debating switching to 1 day shipping. . . . . .at this instant I feel like, sure, I can wait until Wednesday.


Initially I thought I could wait, I mean what's 1 day really? Then suddenly that 1 extra day seemed 1 day too long and I had to switch!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LuvHorses said:


> Umm not all of us have delivery date of a week, mine is 23rd  but I do plan on being at a store front on release !


Those who ordered in the first day or so have delivery dates starting on the 2nd. . . . .release date is technically the 1st. I won't be surprised if those who have delivery dates of the 2nd actually get them on release day. . . .which means if I switch to 1 day shipping I might get it on the 1st as well. . . . .

I suppose I have until Thursday or Friday to decide for sure.


----------



## Sienna_98

One day closer....


----------



## bordercollielady

I ordered in the afternoon - the first day with 1 day shipping, and mine still shows as Oct 10th.. Wonder if it is due to mine being 3G...  Not fair, not fair...


----------



## LuvHorses

Ann in Arlington said:


> Those who ordered in the first day or so have delivery dates starting on the 2nd. . . . .release date is technically the 1st. I won't be surprised if those who have delivery dates of the 2nd actually get them on release day. . . .which means if I switch to 1 day shipping I might get it on the 1st as well. . . . .
> 
> I suppose I have until Thursday or Friday to decide for sure.


Just mentioned that not all of us have delivery in litttle over a week. As your post said


----------



## Yollo

Any Kindle Historians out there want to give input on the chance that the PW will ship early? I'm pretty sure I remember reading something about the KT shipping a week early or so...and I don't remember if any of the earlier generations of Kindles shipped early...


----------



## skyblue

*DON'T CHANGE YOUR DELIVERY DATE!!! *  When I "_upgraded_" to one day shipping, it pushed the date BACK A FULL WEEK!!!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Those who ordered in the first day or so have delivery dates starting on the 2nd. . . . .release date is technically the 1st. *I won't be surprised if those who have delivery dates of the 2nd actually get them on release day*. . . .which means if I switch to 1 day shipping I might get it on the 1st as well. . . . .
> 
> I suppose I have until Thursday or Friday to decide for sure.


Amazon Gods: Please, please, please, please, don't let Ann be surprised!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yollo said:


> Any Kindle Historians out there want to give input on the chance that the PW will ship early? I'm pretty sure I remember reading something about the KT shipping a week early or so...and I don't remember if any of the earlier generations of Kindles shipped early...


The K3K shipped on time -- in that those with 1 day shipping got it the day before release day. Talking Prime people here. The 'regular' 2 day shipping people got theirs ON release day.

With the Touch, it came out a whole week early -- about the same time the Fires showed up. It was originally scheduled for the following week but they shipped them out together.

I honestly don't expect that this time.. . . .the HD8.9 Fires aren't due until the end of November anyway.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD


----------



## Kathy

My delivery day is Oct 3rd and I'll be on a business trip. I'll have to wait until Fridaymto get it.


----------



## Dani Kay

I ordered my Kindle Paperwhite 3G on the same day it was announced, and I have Amazon Prime.  When I look at the order under my account information it says it is expected to be here on Wednesday October 17th!  

I also ordered the Amazon Kindle Paperwhite leather cover for it (on September 6th as well), and it says Wednesday October 3rd for the delivery.  

Is anyone else having this problem?  I am so disappointed.  :/


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Dani Kay said:


> I ordered my Kindle Paperwhite 3G on the same day it was announced, and I have Amazon Prime. When I look at the order under my account information it says it is expected to be here on Wednesday October 17th!
> 
> I also ordered the Amazon Kindle Paperwhite leather cover for it (on September 6th as well), and it says Wednesday October 3rd for the delivery.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem? I am so disappointed. :/


I think more people have it the other way... the Kindle will arrive on October 3 but the cover is being delivered some time later. How odd that your cover is supposed to arrive earlier! (And disappointing.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dani Kay said:


> I ordered my Kindle Paperwhite 3G on the same day it was announced, and I have Amazon Prime. When I look at the order under my account information it says it is expected to be here on Wednesday October 17th!


Dani,

I'm think at least one other member had that kind of delivery date despite ordering on announcement day, and they contacted Kindle CS and were told that they should get their Kindle on release day no matter what the order said... I'd contact Kindle CS and see what they say.

Betsy

(Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Dani Kay said:


> I ordered my Kindle Paperwhite 3G on the same day it was announced, and I have Amazon Prime. When I look at the order under my account information it says it is expected to be here on Wednesday October 17th!
> 
> I also ordered the Amazon Kindle Paperwhite leather cover for it (on September 6th as well), and it says Wednesday October 3rd for the delivery.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem? I am so disappointed. :/


I ordered the PW 3G about an hour after it went up on the amazon website and have an Oct 11th delivery date. I suspect they are not expecting to have the 3Gs in stock as quickly as the wireless PWs will be. My 3G is the one without special offers, is yours? And the cover delivery dates seem to vary depending on what color is ordered.....


----------



## Dani Kay

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I ordered the PW 3G about an hour after it went up on the amazon website and have an Oct 11th delivery date. I suspect they are not expecting to have the 3Gs in stock as quickly as the wireless PWs will be. My 3G is the one without special offers, is yours? And the cover delivery dates seem to vary depending on what color is ordered.....


Mine is the Paperwhite 3G without special offers. I checked again and I've been bumped to October 19th.

On the website, it says "Due to popular demand, orders placed today are expected to ship the week of October 22nd. Limit five per customer." This is even more disappointing because I ordered mine weeks ago (September 6th) and now it's expected to arrive just a little sooner than people ordering it today.

I called and talked to Amazon customer service, and they had no idea why my shipping date is so late. They upgraded me to one day shipping for free, but the customer service representative still said it could be as late as October 19th because of the high demand.

Hopefully it comes the first week of October because that's when my vacation is! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Dani Kay

Oh, and my cover is the fuchsia one  

I am less worried about that though, because I'm pretty sure the Paperwhite will fit in my Timbuk2 sleeve that I use for my Kindle Keyboard.


----------



## Sandpiper

Dani Kay said:


> I ordered my Kindle Paperwhite 3G on the same day it was announced, and I have Amazon Prime. When I look at the order under my account information it says it is expected to be here on Wednesday October 17th!
> 
> I also ordered the Amazon Kindle Paperwhite leather cover for it (on September 6th as well), and it says Wednesday October 3rd for the delivery.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem? I am so disappointed. :/


I ordered KPw 3G SO on Sept. 6. I have Prime. Delivery date is Oct. 3. I ordered Amazon saddle color cover for it later the same date. Delivery date for that is Oct. 31.


----------



## Pushka

I ordered the 3g SO to be delivered to an address in the USA about 8 hours after the announcement, which was 3am in the morning for me and have a delivery date of the 3rd with 2 day shipping. Didn't we work out that the SO ones were shipping first?


----------



## DD

Dani Kay said:


> I ordered my Kindle Paperwhite 3G on the same day it was announced, and I have Amazon Prime. When I look at the order under my account information it says it is expected to be here on Wednesday October 17th!
> 
> I also ordered the Amazon Kindle Paperwhite leather cover for it (on September 6th as well), and it says Wednesday October 3rd for the delivery.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem? I am so disappointed. :/





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dani,
> 
> I'm think at least one other member had that kind of delivery date despite ordering on announcement day, and they contacted Kindle CS and were told that they should get their Kindle on release day no matter what the order said... I'd contact Kindle CS and see what they say.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)


Dani, I think Betsy might be referring to my post about contacting Amazon CS about the late delivery date even though I'm a Prime member and ordered within an hour after the announcement. The link to that post is here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DD said:


> Dani, I think Betsy might be referring to my post about contacting Amazon CS about the late delivery date even though I'm a Prime member and ordered within an hour after the announcement. The link to that post is here.


Yes, DD! That was it. Thanks for posting that. I'm glad I wasn't hallucinating it....though it was a little less definite than I remembered. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!

Betsy


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, DD! That was it. Thanks for posting that. I'm glad I wasn't hallucinating it....though it was a little less definite than I remembered. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!
> 
> Betsy


I know, Betsy. I'm choosing to think positively and hope that they are released much sooner than our orders say.


----------



## KindleGirl

Pushka said:


> I ordered the 3g SO to be delivered to an address in the USA about 8 hours after the announcement, which was 3am in the morning for me and have a delivery date of the 3rd with 2 day shipping. Didn't we work out that the SO ones were shipping first?


Yes, I think we've determined that it is saying the PW's without SO are showing a later arrival date. Mine is a 3G with SO & it says Oct 2nd with 1 day shipping.


----------



## NanD

Didn't think I would have a problem waiting...it's only a couple weeks. But the evenings are getting darker earlier Maybe the light I'm using needs a new battery. I really want the PW now.
Sigh.


----------



## cheshirenc

Dani Kay said:


> I ordered my Kindle Paperwhite 3G on the same day it was announced, and I have Amazon Prime. When I look at the order under my account information it says it is expected to be here on Wednesday October 17th!
> 
> I also ordered the Amazon Kindle Paperwhite leather cover for it (on September 6th as well), and it says Wednesday October 3rd for the delivery.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem? I am so disappointed. :/


I ordered the next morning after announcement. I ordered PW SO 3G with 1 day and amazon prime and have a delivery of Oct 16th. I ordered the cover prime two day shipping at same time, but different transaction with a delivery date of Oct 17th.

I really really really need it by Oct 5th early am.


----------



## tiggeerrific

I ordered teh morning it went up and went with one day shipping -both my PW3G & fuschia case will be here Oct.2


----------



## Atunah

I had ordered my wifi s/o on the day of the announcement. 1 day prime with October 2nd estimated. 
For reasons of temporary insanity I cancelled the order the next day on the 7th, just to reorder it within the hour. I got the October 2nd day again. 

This will be  along week.


----------



## xtine911

I placed my order on Sept 10th and got a delivery estimate of October 15 - 18. I've been using the card I used to make the Kindle purchase however so I decided to change my payment method to a different card. I was pleasantly surprised to find my delivery estimate had been moved up to October 9 - 12 after changing payment methods


----------



## LuvHorses

xtine911 said:


> I placed my order on Sept 10th and got a delivery estimate of October 15 - 18. I've been using the card I used to make the Kindle purchase however so I decided to change my payment method to a different card. I was pleasantly surprised to find my delivery estimate had been moved up to October 9 - 12 after changing payment methods


Why would this move your date sooner?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Only Amazon would know for sure   but I suspect it did a refresh of the order against predicted availability...

Betsy


----------



## xtine911

LuvHorses said:


> Why would this move your date sooner?


No idea, I wasn't expecting the expected delivery date to be changed at all since it was just a payment method change but it sure made for a nice surprise


----------



## Heifzilla

I ordered on September 7, at around 4 am.  I ordered a wifi, no SO.  My delivery date was, and still is, Oct 11.

I also ordered the pink cover at the same time and the delivery date on that is Oct 3.


----------



## kindlelover871

Considering buying Paperwhite for mom, I suppose I can´t go wrong with it


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kindlelover871 said:


> Considering buying Paperwhite for mom, I suppose I can´t go wrong with it


Well, sure you could. No one device is going to be best for everyone. But you probably aren't going to know until you try it. 

FWIW, if the person in question has vision issues, a DX might be a better choice as you get more words on the screen with the larger font sizes.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I keep hoping each day that I'll see the PW user guide available on the kindle support page. Then I can memorize it and anticipate all the great new features. But alas! The darn thing still hasn't shown up yet. Come on Amazon.....at least give us the manual to read through!!! Is that asking too much?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I keep hoping each day that I'll see the PW user guide available on the kindle support page. Then I can memorize it and anticipate all the great new features. But alas! The darn thing still hasn't shown up yet. Come on Amazon.....at least give us the manual to read through!!! Is that asking too much?


No, that's not too much...I'm with you!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver, let us know what you decide!  (And if you purchase through Amazon, consider using our links in orange in the header.  )

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

I'm so excited. I was given a $100 Amazon gift card today for my birthday. My birthday was 8/30 but it got passed by in the office then. We did a combo celebration for Aug and Sept birthdays and they gave it to me today. That means my PW is paid for and all I'm paying for is the case. So cool.


----------



## Toby

Well, Happy Birthday, then! That's a great present.
Yahhh! A month from today, my PW will arrive. Let the countdown begin.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Kathy, what a nice gift from your office!  Party!

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

Kathy said:


> I'm so excited. I was given a $100 Amazon gift card today for my birthday. My birthday was 8/30 but it got passed by in the office then. We did a combo celebration for Aug and Sept birthdays and they gave it to me today. That means my PW is paid for and all I'm paying for is the case. So cool.


That's awesome! What a perfect gift!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> Will do, Betsy! I have the Kindle Boards affiliate link bookmarked, and I use it for all Amazon purchases now.


Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlshaw

I still have 24 days until Lady Julia Grey arrives. I ordered on Sept. 7 and the delivery date is not until Oct. 19. I think this might drive me nuts. At least Kindra is still working.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tlshaw said:


> I still have 24 days until Lady Julia Grey arrives. I ordered on Sept. 7 and the delivery date is not until Oct. 19. I think this might drive me nuts. At least Kindra is still working.


Be strong!

Betsy


----------



## Sienna_98

tlshaw said:


> I still have 24 days until Lady Julia Grey arrives. I ordered on Sept. 7 and the delivery date is not until Oct. 19. I think this might drive me nuts. At least Kindra is still working.


And I hope Kindra continues to do so. Apparently my KT decided to go on strike after I ordered my PW. I've had to call Customer Service 5 times in the last week and they still have not been able to determine the cause of the problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sienna_98 said:


> And I hope Kindra continues to do so. Apparently my KT decided to go on strike after I ordered my PW. I've had to call Customer Service 5 times in the last week and they still have not been able to determine the cause of the problem.


Sienna, what problem are you having, have you posted in Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting about it?

Betsy


----------



## Yollo

We are one week away from arrival for those of us lucky enough to have PWs in the first batch and paid for one-day shipping! Can't wait!


----------



## Sienna_98

I've browsed around there to see if anyone had posted a similar problem, but I haven't posted.  

It's odd, but I cannot open new books.  I can order samples and read them, but once I purchase a book (and it has happened with 3 separate books) and it downloads, when I tap on it to open, it opens to a blank page and will go no further (other than to give me an error message).  We have restarted the KT several times, we have de-registered and re-registered several times, we have re-set the device, we have done check and sync many times, and verified I have the most current update on the KT.  Nothing is working.  I'm waiting to hear back today as to whether or not the problem is on their end or my device.  It's not making sense to anyone as I've owned the KT for almost a year without any problems.  So, I'm blaming it on the decision to order the PW.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Are these always books that you have samples of?

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

This time next week some of those with 1 day shipping should be getting their Paperwhites!


----------



## LuvHorses

And some may have PW in hand Monday if released in store that day


----------



## Sienna_98

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are these always books that you have samples of?
> 
> Betsy


No. I've had it happen both from purchasing via sample and purchasing direct. Good idea though.


----------



## booklover888

And I'll be jealous because I just used my Prime 2 day shipping so mine's not due til Weds. I will be neon GREEN!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sienna_98 said:


> No. I've had it happen both from purchasing via sample and purchasing direct. Good idea though.


You said you reset the device--is that restoring to factory defaults with no books at all on it?

Betsy


----------



## Sienna_98

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You said you reset the device--is that restoring to factory defaults with no books at all on it?
> 
> Betsy


Yep!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmmm....

Have you ever connected it via USB to your PC and moved files from the Kindle  to the PC?

Betsy


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

I cancelled my Paperwhite pre-order. I decided I'm going to go buy it locally on release day!  Still keeping the pre-order for the 8.9" Wifi model, though - it's a Christmas present for the husband, so there's no rush to get it.


----------



## Sandpiper

One week and one day until Paperwhite delivery day.  I think I'm more excited about this Kindle version than any previous.


----------



## Kathy

Is anyone else checking daily to see if they shipped your new PW. I know hasn't buti have to check anyway.


----------



## 93terp

Kathy said:


> Is anyone else checking daily to see if they shipped your new PW. I know hasn't buti have to check anyway.


At this point I would just be ecstatic to see a serial number assigned to my PW (WiFi, SO, Prime 1 day shipping & due 2 Oct)!!!!'


----------



## Kathy

93terp said:


> At this point I would just be ecstatic to see a serial number assigned to my PW (WiFi, SO, Prime 1 day shipping & due 2 Oct)!!!!'


Oh great. I hadn't thought of that yet. Now I'll be checking that as well.


----------



## skyblue

I check my orders everyday! . My Octovo Kindle book light, which is just _months_ old, is flickering! . I am so anxious for my new Paperwhite!


----------



## Robbiegirl

Just smack me! I cancelled the wifi paperwhite and ordered the one with 3g and wifi. YOLO!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Robbiegirl!  Go for it!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I did the same thing, Robbiegirl. Well, it's now, 1 day less than a month until mine arrives hopefully. I am so excited for those that are getting theirs in a matter of days. Can't wait for the reviews.


----------



## A.S.K.

Great thread. Enjoyed reading most of your responses guys.


----------



## Robbiegirl

Toby said:


> I did the same thing, Robbiegirl. Well, it's now, 1 day less than a month until mine arrives hopefully. I am so excited for those that are getting theirs in a matter of days. Can't wait for the reviews.


I will not receive mine until October 25 . I too look forward to reviews. This is my very first kindle. I have the original Sony reader and the iPad 2...the paperwhite sold me.


----------



## RoseOhio

Hi everyone!  I decided to register for these boards after lurking for several years.  I am waiting for the Kindle PW Wifi.  I just preordered mine on Monday, expected arrival October 23.  I ordered the Persimmon Cover, as well.  I sold my Kindle 2 and Kindle 3 on Ebay this week.  Can't wait for this new Kindle.  I am reading on my Fire HD until my new PW arrives.  Great boards!

Rose
Ohio


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

skyblue said:


> I check my orders everyday! . My Octovo Kindle book light, which is just _months_ old, is flickering! . I am so anxious for my new Paperwhite!


I have one of thoe also. All you have to do is put in a new battery....not a big deal.


----------



## Sandpiper

RoseOhio said:


> Hi everyone! I decided to register for these boards after lurking for several years. I am waiting for the Kindle PW Wifi. I just preordered mine on Monday, expected arrival October 23. I ordered the Persimmon Cover, as well. I sold my Kindle 2 and Kindle 3 on Ebay this week. Can't wait for this new Kindle. I am reading on my Fire HD until my new PW arrives. Great boards!
> 
> Rose
> Ohio


Hi, Rose. Welcome! Wait with us all. One week from today . . . Roia will be here!


----------



## Sienna_98

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Have you ever connected it via USB to your PC and moved files from the Kindle to the PC?
> 
> Betsy


No, but I can download the books to my other Kindle devices, so it's not the books...

I'll start a post in the other forum, so I don't hijack this thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sienna_98 said:


> No, but I can download the books to my other Kindle devices, so it's not the books...
> 
> I'll start a post in the other forum, so I don't hijack this thread.


 

Woohoo....the day is getting closer!!!

Betsy


----------



## Eilene

I.am.so.excited.for.Oct.2........


----------



## Robbiegirl

Eilene said:


> I.am.so.excited.for.Oct.2........
> [/quote
> And I am so envious of you!!! And excited for you as well


----------



## kkingdon

I just charged up my neglected Bookeen Cybook Gen3 so that I could get my e-paper fix while I wait for my Kindle Paperwhite. (My delivery date is projected to be Oct. 19th.) I've been neglecting my Cybook in favor of my iPad. The Cybook is still easy on the eyes, but it feels so slow. There is a certain rhythm to button presses -- If you press too quickly in sequence, they are ignored. Navigating a large library is also slow. The Cybook is certainly much lighter than the iPad. I'm looking forward to a somewhat peppier response from the Paperwhite along with a much-improved display.


----------



## LuvHorses

Power adapter arrived today, and it still says delivery Oct 29th??  The status did change to ready to ship last couple days, but never said shipped.  Weird...


----------



## tlshaw

Has anyone else seen this? I went to my account on Amazon, and looked at pending downloads in Manage My Kindle. I have purchased 5 books for my PW, but now they do not show as pending. Is this a sign the Lady Julia Grey is being prepared? All fingers and toes crossed!!!!!


----------



## Toby

Click on manage your devices on the left side of the MYK page. You will see if your PW has a serial number. If so, you are good to go & should get your PW soon.


----------



## tlshaw

That was the really odd thing. I checked and there was no serial no. Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

All the books I have queued are still there.  Still no S/N. Still no change in shipping status.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have 26 books pending...  

C'mon, Harper!!!!

Betsy


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> Is anyone else checking daily to see if they shipped your new PW. I know hasn't buti have to check anyway.


Yep. I check shipping status and then check if there is a serial # yet. No change.


----------



## Sherlock

The User's Guide is up now! There's a link in the Technical Details portion of the product information for the Paperwhite under Documentation. Not as good as having the PW in hand but it's something to soothe temporarily.

_added link to User's Guide. --Betsy_


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Sherlock said:


> The User's Guide is up now! There's a link in the Technical Details portion of the product information for the Paperwhite under Documentation. Not as good as having the PW in hand but it's something to soothe temporarily.


Thanks for this heads up! I just looked at it and am really psyched!


----------



## Sandpiper

User Guide will help pass the time.  Six . more . days.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Sherlock said:


> The User's Guide is up now! There's a link in the Technical Details portion of the product information for the Paperwhite under Documentation. Not as good as having the PW in hand but it's something to soothe temporarily.


Looks like there are not any options to choose what appears at the bottom of the screen while reading. There aren't any screen shots in the manual, but based on product photos (the ones that aren't photoshopped to remove it), it's the same as the Touch - percent on the right, locations on the left. Tap locations to see time to finish chapter (this feature being new for the PW). I am glad they have given more font options, but I really wonder when they will give us some other options.

It also mentions nothing about removing the "recommended for you" row of books when you're in cover view. List view is an option.

*EDIT:* another online forum has a post that says, "Many Fire users complained about recommendations on the home screen, so Amazon is making them optional:

Quote from Amazon:
_We wanted to let you know that in the coming weeks, free software updates will be coming to Kindle Fire HD and the latest generation Kindle Fire. These software updates will include Kindle FreeTime, a tablet experience just for kids allowing parents to set daily screen time limits, and give access to appropriate content for each child. We're also adding a setting to let customers control whether or not personalized recommendations appear below the carousel on the device homepage._"

So if you don't like the recommendations (or at least want the choice to hide them), and want other options, be sure to email kindle support to tell them.

Looks like turning wifi/3G off is called "airplane mode", like in the basic K4, and may be more difficult to get to (turning off wireless might not be a menu option while reading a book). Slightly annoying...

It does have parental controls, though they aren't discussed much.

Two other things that caught my eye after a brief look at the manual: "Enhanced viewing of images and tables is available for select Kindle books, enabling you to both pan and zoom." It will be awesome to be able to zoom in on images (beyond simply zooming to fit the screen, as we can do now, but actually zoom farther in), especially for maps, diagrams, or tables. But I wonder which books can have this - I wonder if I'll have to do anything special for readers to be able to super-zoom and pan our images (like the Oz map).

In the specs at the end, it says the resolution is 758 x 1024. I wonder if that's a typo. The Kobo glow is 768 x 1024 - a standard screen size and proportion/ratio.

Other than that, it looks a lot like the KT.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sherlock said:


> The User's Guide is up now! There's a link in the Technical Details portion of the product information for the Paperwhite under Documentation. Not as good as having the PW in hand but it's something to soothe temporarily.


This is a good sign! Means it's not all been a hoax. 

I've just downloaded it and sent it to my HD7.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Looks like there are not any options to choose what appears at the bottom of the screen while reading. There aren't any screen shots in the manual, but based on product photos (the ones that aren't photoshopped to remove it), it's the same as the Touch - percent on the right, locations on the left. Tap locations to see time to finish chapter (this feature being new for the PW). I am glad they have given more font options, but I really wonder when they will give us some other options.


That's in accordance to what they announced, it seems to me. . . .



> It also mentions nothing about removing the "recommended for you" row of books when you're in cover view. List view is an option.


They recently posted this on a Kindle Help Forum:

Q: Will I be able to configure my Kindle Fire (2nd Generation) and Kindle Fire HD so recommendations do not appear under the carousel?
A: Yes. In the coming weeks, a new, free software update for Kindle Fire and Kindle Fire HD will add a setting to let customers control whether or not personalized recommendations appear below the carousel on the device homepage.

Now, the question specifically asks about the Fire, but it's a promising development.



> Looks like turning wifi/3G off is called "airplane mode", like in the basic K4, and may be more difficult to get to (turning off wireless might not be a menu option while reading a book). Slightly annoying...


Yes, this is the same as on the K4 after the most recent update and I consider it a bug, not a feature.  But, I can deal. 



> It does have parental controls, though they aren't discussed much.


I expect they are much like what's on current Kindles.



> Other than that, it looks a lot like the KT.
> 
> Two other things that caught my eye after a brief look at the manual: "Enhanced viewing of images and tables is available for select Kindle books, enabling you to both pan and zoom." It will be awesome to be able to zoom in on images (beyond simply zooming to fit the screen, as we can do now, but actually zoom farther in), especially for maps, diagrams, or tables. But I wonder which books can have this - I wonder if I'll have to do anything special for readers to be able to super-zoom and pan our images (like the Oz map).


Sounds like what's available in the 'experimental' web browser for certain web pages. I agree it'll be nice for maps -- assuming they're done well enough that a zoom allows for further definition and not a larger, blurrier, picture. It'll depend, I think, on whether the publisher has used the most up to date kindle format -- and used it correctly.



> In the specs at the end, it says the resolution is 758 x 1024. I wonder if that's a typo. The Kobo glow is 768 x 1024 - a standard screen size and proportion/ratio.


It says "212 PPI" on the product page. . .how does that compare? It's higher, anyway, than any other eInk devices currently for sale. . . .if someone has a Touch they could go to its product page via their order to see what it says there.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's in accordance to what they announced, it seems to me. . . .


Yeah, it's just that I had gotten my hopes up for more options because many product photos show nothing at the bottom of the reading screen, so I thought that would actually be possible. But then I saw a Touch photo that also had nothing at the bottom, and that's not possible on Touch...



Ann in Arlington said:


> They recently posted this on a Kindle Help Forum:
> 
> Q: Will I be able to configure my Kindle Fire (2nd Generation) and Kindle Fire HD so recommendations do not appear under the carousel?
> A: Yes. In the coming weeks, a new, free software update for Kindle Fire and Kindle Fire HD will add a setting to let customers control whether or not personalized recommendations appear below the carousel on the device homepage.
> 
> Now, the question specifically asks about the Fire, but it's a promising development.


Yes, that's encouraging, both for this specific issue, and also because it means they are listening to what people are asking for (at least in some cases). I added info about that to my post. Thanks.



Ann in Arlington said:


> It says "212 PPI" on the product page. . .how does that compare? It's higher, anyway, than any other eInk devices currently for sale. . . .if someone has a Touch they could go to its product page via their order to see what it says there.


That (212) is higher. Touch is 600 x 800 pixel resolution at 167 ppi. Obviously I'm not actually concerned about losing 10 pixels, just curious if it's a typo, since that isn't a standard size or ratio. OK, I'm minisculely concerned because covers in the ratio 3:4 wouldn't quite fully cover the screen. But I'd bet my new PW it's a typo.


----------



## Atunah

And once again, Amazon is listening to its customers. So they will make the recommendations be optional on the Fire. Its amazing how fast they get to these things. 

Off to check out the User Guide for the PW.


----------



## drop

Eltanin Publishing said:


> That (212) is higher. Touch is 600 x 800 pixel resolution at 167 ppi. Obviously I'm not actually concerned about losing 10 pixels, just curious if it's a typo, since that isn't a standard size or ratio. OK, I'm minisculely concerned because covers in the ratio 3:4 wouldn't quite fully cover the screen. But I'd bet my new PW it's a typo.


It isn't a typo. Kobo's is a typo. The resolution on both screens is 1024 x 758.

This engadget hands-on of the Kobo Gloe confirms it: http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/19/hands-on-with-kobos-glo-and-mini-e-readers-video/

It's also confirmed here on mobileread by a Kobo employee: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2237277&postcount=208


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Atunah said:


> And once again, Amazon is listening to its customers.


True, although some things take longer than others. It took years to get another font, and it was only one additional font (sans-serif). Now we'll have a few more, which is great. But I also understand they didn't want to give us fonts that might look crappy - now the resolution can display more detailed fonts.

And I'd still like options to decrease the margins a little (you can increase, but not decrease them from the default) and customize what's at the bottom of the reading screen (since THEY put that idea in my head by showing me inaccurate photos with nothing at the bottom).

Don't get me wrong, though - I love Amazon and Kindle, and am very excited for the PW!



drop said:


> It isn't a typo. Kobo's is a typo. The resolution on both screens is 1024 x 758.


OH! Well then I'm glad I didn't actually bet my PW!  Still... I'm hoping they tweaked things somehow so that there isn't a tiny blank strip above and below all covers that are 3:4 ratio...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a direct link to the user's guide (I also modified the original post about it:

http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_Paperwhite_Users_Guide.pdf

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

Sherlock said:


> The User's Guide is up now! There's a link in the Technical Details portion of the product information for the Paperwhite under Documentation. Not as good as having the PW in hand but it's something to soothe temporarily.
> 
> _added link to User's Guide. --Betsy_


yay! Thanks for posting!


----------



## mooshie78

It does seem that the recommended for you section ONLY displays in cover view.  So at least its not in list view.  Here's the relevant section of the manual:

Recommended content
When in Cover View, your Kindle Home screen displays recommended content from the
Kindle Store, such as Editors’ Picks. Tapping the item will direct you to the Kindle Store,
where you can view additional details, read customer reviews, and complete purchases.
Swipe or tap to view additional content.


----------



## sparklemotion

mooshie78 said:


> It does seem that the recommended for you section ONLY displays in cover view. So at least its not in list view. Here's the relevant section of the manual:


I'm not happy with it being in cover view. It should just be our library and nothing else. I really hate when Amazon does this sort of thing. Disappointing.


----------



## tlshaw

tlshaw said:


> Has anyone else seen this? I went to my account on Amazon, and looked at pending downloads in Manage My Kindle. I have purchased 5 books for my PW, but now they do not show as pending. Is this a sign the Lady Julia Grey is being prepared? All fingers and toes crossed!!!!!


I guess this was a false alarm. This morning, all of the books were back in the pending list. Still no S/N. I don't know if I can wait for Tues.


----------



## Yollo

At this point, all I want is Shipping Soon or a serial number! Something to let me know we're getting close!

On a different note, I seem to remember HD7 having some full reviews before it was released, some blogs and stuff got kindles early so they could review them...is this going to happen with PW?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Yollo said:


> At this point, all I want is Shipping Soon or a serial number! Something to let me know we're getting close!
> 
> On a different note, I seem to remember HD7 having some full reviews before it was released, some blogs and stuff got kindles early so they could review them...is this going to happen with PW?


I saw a video of someone from the blog/website The Verge demoing a PW and an iPhone on Jimmy Fallon:
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/21/3367406/josh-late-night-jimmy-fallon-video

This was the first I've seen of someone with a PW, other than at the official announcement "hands-on". Yet, the Verge hasn't posted a review. It seems like either Amazon very briefly lent him one for the show, or they gave the Verge one, but said they can't post a review until the 1st.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Even though with the Fire HD7, and previous kindles, they were delivered on release day (even for people with 2-day prime shipping, I think), I'm starting to wonder if the PW will be delivered on release day. They'd have to ship it tomorrow (Friday) with 1-day shipping to arrive on Monday... So _maybe _those of us who ordered with 1-day shipping will get it Monday, but I doubt 2-day shippers will. Yes, I know it says Oct 3rd for 2-day shipping, but release-day delivery has become common for kindles.

Did any of you order the Fire HD7 with 2-day delivery, and still get it on release day (the 14th?)


----------



## telracs

wouldn't they have to ship saturday for monday delivery?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

telracs said:


> wouldn't they have to ship saturday for monday delivery?


I didn't think that 2-day shipping (fed ex or UPS) moves on a Saturday. And if I put some random item in my cart right now and pick 2-day shipping, it says delivery Tuesday (1-day on Monday). So an item ordered and shipped on Friday with 1-day delivery arrives on Monday...

The official Amazon announcement said Fire 7" shipped on the 14th but many arrived on the 14th. But what I'm wondering is if, when people ordered with 1-day shipping, it was saying arrival on the 14th or 15th.

Guess we'll have to wait and see. I was just hoping to take a day off work (for several reasons, but would like it to be the day the PW arrives), but I'm not sure when that will be.


----------



## telracs

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I didn't think that 2-day shipping (fed ex or UPS) moves on a Saturday. And if I put some random item in my cart right now and pick 2-day shipping, it says delivery Tuesday (1-day on Monday). So an item ordered and shipped on Friday with 1-day delivery arrives on Monday...
> 
> The official Amazon announcement said Fire 7" shipped on the 14th but many arrived on the 14th. But what I'm wondering is if, when people ordered with 1-day shipping, it was saying arrival on the 14th or 15th.
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait and see. I was just hoping to take a day off work (for several reasons, but would like it to be the day the PW arrives), but I'm not sure when that will be.


We ship Fedex on saturday where i work and it gets there Monday.....


----------



## kuklachica

sorry for the question, I'm sure it's answered somewhere, but haven't found it directly mentioned. Is the PW screen just a lit up eInk screen? It's not LCD or any other computer-type screen? I hate reading on computer screens, but love my kindle touch, don't want to lose the eInk type screen, but would love to have the screen lit up... thanks!


----------



## Yollo

kuklachica said:


> sorry for the question, I'm sure it's answered somewhere, but haven't found it directly mentioned. Is the PW screen just a lit up eInk screen? It's not LCD or any other computer-type screen? I hate reading on computer screens, but love my kindle touch, don't want to lose the eInk type screen, but would love to have the screen lit up... thanks!


The Kindle Paperwhite is front-lit, meaning the light shines down at the eink screen, as opposed to backlit (most devices with an LCD screen), where the light shines from behind the screen and into your eyes. Since the Paperwhite is front lit, it severely reduces eye strain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In addition, the PW light can be turned off completely, or dimmed on a sliding scale.

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

telracs said:


> We ship Fedex on saturday where i work and it gets there Monday.....


UPS Next day air says something shipped today will arrive Monday. There are some special next day air Saturday delivery options (and a.m. saturday delivery).
UPS Next day air shipped tomorrow (Saturday): arrives Monday.

UPS 2-day shipped today: arrives Tuesday
UPS 2-day shipped Saturday: arrives Tuesday

FedEx standard overnight, shipped Friday: arrives Monday
FedEx priority overnight, shipped Friday: arrives Saturday
FedEx standard overnight shipped Saturday: arrives Monday
FedEx priority overnight shipped Saturday: arrives Monday

FedEx 2-day shipped Friday: arrives Tuesday
FedEx 2-day shipped Saturday: arrives Tuesday

The above was for NC to VT, to a residential address. So, telracs, looks like for the most part you are right - it doesn't matter if it ships today or tomorrow! Interesting.


----------



## LaraAmber

I did something very silly this week.  I got my very first library book on my Kindle on Wednesday, and my very first Prime Library book on Thursday, and I'm already working on two rather large and slow books.  So now I have four books I need to plow through before my PW arrives on Wednesday!  Plus a cross-stitch that I need to finish this weekend (it's a gift).  Even with the toddler going to grandma's with daddy this weekend, I'm going to be a busy bee.

Reading through this I also sound old.  Sigh.  I'm only 35.  I'm only 35.  I'm only 35.  Nope, still feel old.  Quick, tequila me!


----------



## mooshie78

telracs said:


> wouldn't they have to ship saturday for monday delivery?


UPS and Fed Ex move packages around on the weekend (i.e. between shipping centers). They just don't do Saturday delivery everywhere (mainly just in major metro areas--and some places the offer a higher cost saturday delivery service). So over the weekend it can get to your local hub, and go out for delivery on Monday.

Some places there may not be a pick up option from a warehouse on the weekend, so that's why somethings get listed as Tuesday as they won't leave the seller warehouse until Monday.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Amazon just charged me $14.69, but I haven't ordered anything except the PW, so could it be a test charge? My estimated delivery isn't until October 18th.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

LaraAmber said:


> Reading through this I also sound old. Sigh. I'm only 35. I'm only 35. I'm only 35. Nope, still feel old. Quick, tequila me!


You know what just made me feel old? I read that Star Trek: the Next Generation just turned 25!  And I wasn't a wee little girl watching it...

Also in the not-making-me-feel-any-younger category - when someone asks me what's new, and I say, "We just refinanced our mortgage - got a good rate." Boring...


----------



## cheshirenc

They now have a purple PW case.  I ordered it and it shows an Oct 3 delivery and I cancelled the persimmon one.


----------



## sparklemotion

cheshirenc said:


> They now have a purple PW case. I ordered it and it shows an Oct 3 delivery and I cancelled the persimmon one.


Wow it's really nice too!  Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

cheshirenc said:


> They now have a purple PW case. I ordered it and it shows an Oct 3 delivery and I cancelled the persimmon one.


Ooooh... thanks for mentioning this. I just ordered this. I do still have the pink case on order too. This is my THIRD order for the dang Paperwhite. I've cancelled it twice - but I won't be canceling it again.


----------



## LuvHorses

cheshirenc said:


> They now have a purple PW case. I ordered it and it shows an Oct 3 delivery and I cancelled the persimmon one.


Way too dark... Looks like navy blue. Was wanting a medium purple. Will keep my fushcia!!


----------



## Yollo

New video about the development of the paperwhite and the front-lit technology! Hope this can tide us over until next week!


----------



## KindleGirl

cheshirenc said:


> They now have a purple PW case. I ordered it and it shows an Oct 3 delivery and I cancelled the persimmon one.


Thanks for posting that! We were just commenting that it would be nice if they had a purple cover for once. They must have heard us talking.  I had to run off and order it! I still have my fuschia one on order too. I will decide when they get here, or keep them both for a change.


----------



## VondaZ

cheshirenc said:


> They now have a purple PW case. I ordered it and it shows an Oct 3 delivery and I cancelled the persimmon one.


Thank you so much! I love it and am glad I was able to cancel the blue one before it went into Shipping Soon mode!


----------



## metal134

R. M. Reed said:


> Amazon just charged me $14.69, but I haven't ordered anything except the PW, so could it be a test charge?


Not likely. Usually when companies do that, it's for something like $1.00. $14.69 would be an incredibly odd amount for such a thing.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the heads' up on the purple cover, and for posting the link to the video!  I ordered the purple cover and cancelled the persimmon.  The purple is scheduled to be delivered the same day as my Paperwhite!  SWEET!!!


----------



## Kathy

I was hoping the status on orders would start changing. I'm still seeing not shipped.


----------



## mooshie78

Kathy said:


> I was hoping the status on orders would start changing. I'm still seeing not shipped.


I doubt many (if any) will ship before Monday. They can ship Monday and get them to Prime orders by Wednesday and 1 day shipping orders by Tuesday.

I'm still hoping my Prime shipping one comes on Tuesday as I've gotten my last few Prime orders in one day.


----------



## Kathy

I don't think they will ship until Monday but sometimes you get a preparing to ship message. At least then you know something is happening.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

mooshie78 said:


> I doubt many (if any) will ship before Monday. They can ship Monday and get them to Prime orders by Wednesday and 1 day shipping orders by Tuesday.
> 
> I'm still hoping my Prime shipping one comes on Tuesday as I've gotten my last few Prime orders in one day.


With the 7" Fire HD, and with many previous kindle releases, Amazon shipped them to _arrive _on release day, rather than shipping them on release day. Of course, that's no guarantee that the same thing will happen with the PW.


----------



## cc1013

Thanks for the info on the purple cover!  It looks beautiful! I just cancelled my order for a fuchsia one and ordered the purple with one day delivery.  It's scheduled to arrive on Tuesday with my PW.  Can't wait!


----------



## KindleGirl

Eltanin Publishing said:


> With the 7" Fire HD, and with many previous kindle releases, Amazon shipped them to _arrive _on release day, rather than shipping them on release day. Of course, that's no guarantee that the same thing will happen with the PW.


This is what I was hoping for! Nothing seems to be changing in the way of order status so we'll see. Usually they seem to stay on "shipping soon" for a long time before they ever ship. Well, maybe it just seems like it's so long because once we see that we are all sitting by the door waiting on UPS to deliver!


----------



## mooshie78

Eltanin Publishing said:


> With the 7" Fire HD, and with many previous kindle releases, Amazon shipped them to _arrive _on release day, rather than shipping them on release day. Of course, that's no guarantee that the same thing will happen with the PW.


Did those have shipping estimates on the release date though? Right from the start the PW had the Oct 1 release date, but gave Oct 3 estimates for Prime orders and Oct 2 for one day shipping orders (for those that got in early and didn't get a later estimate anyway).

This will be my 4th Kindle, but first I've preordered.

K1 I bought used right after the launch of the K2.
K2 I bought a refurb in summer 2010.
K3 I bought in winter 2010 a few months after it launched.


----------



## PinkKindle

The Fire HD 7 showed "free release day delivery" right from the start for me.  I ordered right when it became available, and I am a Prime member.  I ordered the PW in the same order and stayed with the Prime 2-day shipping, and it has always had a delivery date of Oct. 3rd.  I've hoped from the beginning that it would change to release day, but it hasn't happened yet!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yollo said:


> New video about the development of the paperwhite and the front-lit technology! Hope this can tide us over until next week!


Well, that succeeded in making me even more impatient for next week. Thanks. Thanks a lot.


----------



## LaraAmber

Kinda wondering why they only have a chair and hanging lights in their offices.  No distractions!  FOCUS on the next Kindle!  You get a transparent dry-erase board and a chair!  If I see ONE picture of your kids, you're out of here!


----------



## tnt

I'm officially on PW watch.  By watching my pennies, I was able to make the September budget hold together.  Now I'm just going to sit back and wait for the preorder to arrive.

This is really the Kindle I've wanted ever since I got my K1.


----------



## booklover888

cheshirenc said:


> They now have a purple PW case. I ordered it and it shows an Oct 3 delivery and I cancelled the persimmon one.


Oh!!! Thanks so much for mentioning this! I cancelled my blue and ordered purple! and 2 day shipping gives me Oct 3, so I am saving the money I had spent for 1 day shipping for my blue, and it will arrive the same day as Galadriel the Paperwaite!


----------



## DD

cheshirenc said:


> They now have a purple PW case. I ordered it and it shows an Oct 3 delivery and I cancelled the persimmon one.


I'm so glad you posted this. I had ordered a black one because I like a dark bezel around the Kindle. I was hoping for purple but it was not offered. I cancelled the black one and ordered the purple with a delivery date of Oct. 3. Thank you!


----------



## DD

A strange thing just happened.  I had ordered a Kindle Paperwhite, no SO, Prime, 2-day shipping and a black cover on the same order.  I ordered them within an hour of the announcement.  I had an est. delivery of Oct. 11th.

I saw that the cover is now available in purple.  So, I cancelled the cover from my original order and ordered a purple one and was given an est. delivery of Oct. 3rd.  The strange (and very cool) thing is that when I went back and looked at my Kindle order, I now have a delivery date of Oct. 3rd for the Kindle!  Yippee!

Doesn't really make sense to me.  The cover has a delivery of Oct. 3 but together, they were going to be delivered Oct. 11.  Now, without the cover, my Kindle is coming on Oct. 3!  Crazy but I'll take it!!!


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> A strange thing just happened. I had ordered a Kindle Paperwhite, no SO, Prime, 2-day shipping and a black cover on the same order. I ordered them within an hour of the announcement. I had an est. delivery of Oct. 11th.
> 
> I saw that the cover is now available in purple. So, I cancelled the cover from my original order and ordered a purple one and was given an est. delivery of Oct. 3rd. The strange (and very cool) thing is that when I went back and looked at my Kindle order, I now have a delivery date of Oct. 3rd for the Kindle! Yippee!
> 
> Doesn't really make sense to me. The cover has a delivery of Oct. 3 but together, they were going to be delivered Oct. 11. Now, without the cover, my Kindle is coming on Oct. 3! Crazy but I'll take it!!!


That's great. I'm bummed because mine will get there on 10/3 and I don't get homefroma business trip until 10/5.


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> That's great. I'm bummed because mine will get there on 10/3 and I don't get homefroma business trip until 10/5.


Ouch, that sounds like torture! I feel for you. Well, you could look at it as prolonging the anticipation. Just think how exciting it will be when you get home!


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> Ouch, that sounds like torture! I feel for you. Well, you could look at it as prolonging the anticipation. Just think how exciting it will be when you get home!


At least it will be there before my next trip. I leave again on Sunday so I'll be able to take it with me.


----------



## Robbiegirl

tnt said:


> I'm officially on PW watch. By watching my pennies, I was able to make the September budget hold together. Now I'm just going to sit back and wait for the preorder to arrive.
> 
> This is really the Kindle I've wanted ever since I got my K1.


I agree...I never ordered one until now.


----------



## Robbiegirl

cheshirenc said:


> They now have a purple PW case. I ordered it and it shows an Oct 3 delivery and I cancelled the persimmon one.


I'm keeping the Persimmon. Maybe I will get mine earlier since some are going to the very dark purple. I want to be able to find it easily in any bag I carry. OK don't even talk about my bag!


----------



## DD

Robbiegirl said:


> I'm keeping the Persimmon. Maybe I will get mine earlier since some are going to the very dark purple. I want to be able to find it easily in any bag I carry. OK don't even talk about my bag!


Oh, that persimmon is so beautiful. I was very tempted by that color but I felt, for me, the bright color around the Kindle would be distracting. I love the color, though.

Off topic: Do any of you who also use Facebook find your self looking for the 'Like' button next to the posts? LOL Reminds me of how I reached out to turn a page as in a paper book the first time I used my K1. Ha ha


----------



## LuvHorses

So, anyone heard if BestBuy, Staples will have PW on Monday?!


----------



## sparklemotion

LuvHorses said:


> So, anyone heard if BestBuy, Staples will have PW on Monday?!


I heard someone say that Staples said they won't have them in, but I was told by my local Best Buy that they have them pre-ordered and expect them in on the day of release, but I don't think anyone can really know for sure.


----------



## lynninva

I'm so glad I stopped by here tonight. My Kindle PW 3G had a delivery estimate of 10/10 with Prime one day shipping. I came by to see if anyone with a 10/1 release date order had switched to "shipping soon.". 

I went to look at the purple cover and liked it better than the fuchsia cover I had ordered with the PW. So I placed an order for purple and cancelled the fuschia cover. 

Now my Kindle PW is showing a 10/2 delivery date!!  

It's too bad I couldn't modify the color of the first cover, because now they have to process the Kindle and cover as two different orders.


----------



## DD

DD said:


> A strange thing just happened. I had ordered a Kindle Paperwhite, no SO, Prime, 2-day shipping and a black cover on the same order. I ordered them within an hour of the announcement. I had an est. delivery of Oct. 11th.
> 
> I saw that the cover is now available in purple. So, I cancelled the cover from my original order and ordered a purple one and was given an est. delivery of Oct. 3rd. The strange (and very cool) thing is that when I went back and looked at my Kindle order, I now have a delivery date of Oct. 3rd for the Kindle! Yippee!
> 
> Doesn't really make sense to me. The cover has a delivery of Oct. 3 but together, they were going to be delivered Oct. 11. Now, without the cover, my Kindle is coming on Oct. 3! Crazy but I'll take it!!!





lynninva said:


> I'm so glad I stopped by here tonight. My Kindle PW 3G had a delivery estimate of 10/10 with Prime one day shipping. I came by to see if anyone with a 10/1 release date order had switched to "shipping soon.".
> 
> I went to look at the purple cover and liked it better than the fuchsia cover I had ordered with the PW. So I placed an order for purple and cancelled the fuschia cover.
> 
> Now my Kindle PW is showing a 10/2 delivery date!!
> 
> It's too bad I couldn't modify the color of the first cover, because now they have to process the Kindle and cover as two different orders.


Me too! Isn't it cool?! See my post above.


----------



## LuvHorses

My kindle and cover have always been in separate shipping dates.  Amazons order page isn't working correctly last few weeks.  I have placed a few orders and things have shipped and arrived with item still saying not yet shipped??  Huh?  And now my adapter says shipping soon and it arrived Monday...


----------



## sebat

Just changed my cover to the purple one. I bet Amazon is tired of all my order changes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I just changed my cover from the Fuschia to the Purple for the PW. Then, changed my Fire HD 8.9 cover from the Honey to the Fushia. I do like that Persimmon Color as well.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

Toby said:


> Thanks! I just changed my cover from the Fuschia to the Purple for the PW. Then, changed my Fire HD 8.9 cover from the Honey to the Fushia. I do like that Persimmon Color as well.


  What's wrong with Fuschia?


----------



## telracs

fuschiahedgehog said:


> What's wrong with Fuschia?


nothing. if you're a hedgehog.


----------



## R. M. Reed

metal134 said:


> Not likely. Usually when companies do that, it's for something like $1.00. $14.69 would be an incredibly odd amount for such a thing.


Yeah, I just realized it was for the plug, which they shipped by itself and has already arrived.


----------



## jaspertyler

Getting really excited.  I changed from Persimmon to Purple as well.  I am finding on my fire that I do not like the color ring around it...so will likely stick with black on that one.  I think Purple is probably dark enough to be almost black


----------



## LuvHorses

So no one got a shipped notice yet?


----------



## Sandpiper

cheshirenc said:


> They now have a purple PW case. I ordered it and it shows an Oct 3 delivery and I cancelled the persimmon one.


I ordered Amazon saddle cover. Delivery Oct. 31.  My favorite color would be teal / aqua -- water colors.

I just looked. Delivery date still Oct. 3 -- "not yet shipped".


----------



## Toby

Okay, I cancelled the purple & ordered Fuschia for the PW, & changed the 8.9 from Fuschia back to Honey. I like purple, but not sure I want a darker color this time.


----------



## gstvsn

I have an estimated delivery date of 10/11 for my PW (ordered within an hour of them going up on Amazon), 10/3 for the black cover.  I just tried the "change the cover to purple and move up delivery of PW" trick--it didn't work  . Still showing delivery of PW on 10/11.  Now I have 2 covers coming a week before PW!  Now I have to decide if I want to keep both covers ordered or cancel one--might get them both and see which one I like better.  This is making me nutty   !!


----------



## DD

gstvsn said:


> I have an estimated delivery date of 10/11 for my PW (ordered within an hour of them going up on Amazon), 10/3 for the black cover. I just tried the "change the cover to purple and move up delivery of PW" trick--it didn't work . Still showing delivery of PW on 10/11. Now I have 2 covers coming a week before PW! Now I have to decide if I want to keep both covers ordered or cancel one--might get them both and see which one I like better. This is making me nutty  !!


Were the items all on separate orders? Mine were on the same order with only one delivery date (Oct. 11), even though I chose 'ship my items when they are ready'. When I deleted the cover from the order, the delivery date on the remaining Paperwhite changed to 10/3.


----------



## Kathy

LuvHorses said:


> So no one got a shipped notice yet?


Just checked mine and no shipped notice yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Me neither.  But I would have been surprised if anything had changed.  I'm expecting 'shipping soon' by later today (after we get home from the family Crab feast in Baltimore) or, more likely tomorrow.


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, I'd expect a shipping soon sometime tomorrow, with them going out on Monday.  They didn't list the PW as eligible for release date shipping, so they'll likely go out on Monday and arrive on Tuesday for 1 day shipping (and those lucky enough to get Prime orders a day early) and Wednesday for most Prime orders.


----------



## jehma

I switched from the blue to the purple. I was so happy to see a new color! 

Does anyone have a serial number yet?


----------



## KindleGirl

Nope, no serial number and no change in shipping status yet. But it all should be starting soon, hopefully!


----------



## Sandpiper

jehma said:


> Does anyone have a serial number yet?


No serial number yet.

*I WANT MY PW NOW!!*


----------



## Atunah

The madness has begun.


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> The madness has begun.


"begun"? it began even before the announced the new ones.


----------



## amyberta

How do I switch to the purple cover. Do I have to cancel the fushia and then order the purple?
Thanks


----------



## Leslie

amyberta said:


> How do I switch to the purple cover. Do I have to cancel the fushia and then order the purple?
> Thanks


I believe so. That's what I did. Actually, I didn't cancel the fuschia. Now I have two on order.

L


----------



## jehma

amyberta said:


> How do I switch to the purple cover. Do I have to cancel the fushia and then order the purple?
> Thanks


I ordered the purple, made sure the order looked correct, THEN canceled my blue


----------



## Kindle-lite

I reordered my black cover (first one ordered 9/6 had a delivery date of 10/11) and got a delivery date of 10/3, same as my PW!  Cancelled my first order.  Doing a happy dance!


----------



## telracs

jehma said:


> I ordered the purple, made sure the order looked correct, THEN canceled my blue


and i ordered the blue, checked it looked okay and cancelled the purple...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Amazon is now selling a number of decal girl skins for the PW, and decal girl has even more listed on their own website. They must have received an advanced PW to use for measurements?


----------



## DD

Tempted to change my shipping from Prime free 2-day to 1-day for 3.99 but I'm afraid to fool with my order at this point and mess it up.  I'm scheduled for delivery on Wed.  The order page still offers me the option to change shipping speed.  What do you think?  should I do it?  My husband just rolled his eyes when I told him what I was thinking.  He just doesn't understand the importance of 24 hrs. when on Kindle watch.


----------



## Candee15

DD said:


> Tempted to change my shipping from Prime free 2-day to 1-day for 3.99 but I'm afraid to fool with my order at this point and mess it up. I'm scheduled for delivery on Wed. The order page still offers me the option to change shipping speed. What do you think? should I do it? My husband just rolled his eyes when I told him what I was thinking. He just doesn't understand the importance of 24 hrs. when on Kindle watch.


I'm in the same situation you are and kind of "afraid" to fool with my status at all...but I sooooooo want my PW


----------



## DD

How many of you can identify with this reaction when the delivery truck comes?










That's me, for sure.


----------



## telracs

DD said:


> How many of you can identify with this reaction when the delivery truck comes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me, for sure.


snort...

i'm having mine shipped to work, so i have to try and track it down when it gets here...


----------



## sparklemotion

DD said:


> How many of you can identify with this reaction when the delivery truck comes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me, for sure.


LOL. Oh that will definitely be me too!


----------



## DD

telracs said:


> snort...
> 
> i'm having mine shipped to work, so i have to try and track it down when it gets here...


Oo-o-o, even more exciting! LOL


----------



## telracs

DD said:


> Oo-o-o, even more exciting! LOL


yeah, depending on how they ship, it ends up in different places....
if it's early fedex delivery, it'll end out in a very weird place! and hopefully they'll put it on my desk.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Remember, once it has shipped you can track it and will know how it's to be delivered. . . . . .


----------



## gstvsn

DD said:


> Were the items all on separate orders? Mine were on the same order with only one delivery date (Oct. 11), even though I chose 'ship my items when they are ready'. When I deleted the cover from the order, the delivery date on the remaining Paperwhite changed to 10/3.


They are on separate orders--I guess that's why. I had read someone's post saying that they thought changing something in their order caused a refresh of the dates, so I was hopeful. Oh well. Looks like I'll just be waiting until the 11th for my PW. Still not sure I understand how I got that delivery date when I ordered within an hour of them going up on Amazon. I'm hoping they were just being really conservative with those dates and it will show up sooner!


----------



## Yollo

Will I need to sign for my Kindle? I don't think anybody will be home when the UPS truck comes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yollo said:


> Will I need to sign for my Kindle? I don't think anybody will be home when the UPS truck comes.


Probably not. . . .


----------



## telracs

Yollo said:


> Will I need to sign for my Kindle? I don't think anybody will be home when the UPS truck comes.


depends on a) how they ship. b) your UPS guy if they ship UPS.

UPS will NOT leave anything at my building without a signature.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

telracs said:


> depends on a) how they ship. b) your UPS guy if they ship UPS.
> 
> UPS will NOT leave anything at my building without a signature.


So, it also depends on where it's being delivered, I guess. At my house, UPS and FedEx leave stuff on the porch all the time. . . . . .


----------



## sparklemotion

Ann in Arlington said:


> At my house, UPS and FedEx leave stuff on the porch all the time. . . . . .


Same here. I have never had to sign for an Amazon package.


----------



## cagnes

sebat said:


> Just changed my cover to the purple one. I bet Amazon is tired of all my order changes.


LOL, I bet they're tired of my changes too! I originally ordered the Persimmon, then changed it to Honey. I then decided the a darker border would be less distracting and ordered both the Ink Blue & Saddle Tan while I pondered between the 2 colors, I didn't love either & had trouble deciding. Just canceled those 2 & ordered the Purple.. now that Purple is just right, I feel like Goldilocks!


----------



## cagnes

LaraAmber said:


> I did something very silly this week. I got my very first library book on my Kindle on Wednesday, and my very first Prime Library book on Thursday, and I'm already working on two rather large and slow books. So now I have four books I need to plow through before my PW arrives on Wednesday! Plus a cross-stitch that I need to finish this weekend (it's a gift). Even with the toddler going to grandma's with daddy this weekend, I'm going to be a busy bee.
> 
> Reading through this I also sound old. Sigh. I'm only 35. I'm only 35. I'm only 35. Nope, still feel old. Quick, tequila me!


If they're not expired you still can send & read them on your Paperwhite.


----------



## jehma

cagnes said:


> LOL, I bet they're tired of my changes too! I originally ordered the Persimmon, then changed it to Honey. I then decided the a darker border would be less distracting and ordered both the Ink Blue & Saddle Tan while I pondered between the 2 colors, I didn't love either & had trouble deciding. Just canceled those 2 & ordered the Purple.. now that Purple is just right, I feel like Goldilocks!


I did something similar - persimmon -> blue -> purple AND wifi only -> 3G. Also, my charger order got messed up in the process, so it wound up getting returned from UPS, refunded, and reordered. LOL.

I hope everything is fine now, but I do have 2 paperwhites listed in my devices at this point. The second one just showed up. I'm going to leave it alone for now ...


----------



## tlshaw

Still no S/N and status is not yet shipped.  

Well, in preparation, I have synced(?) Kindra with Calibre on my laptop and uploaded my Calibre library to my Amazon cloud. Now, since it is a rainy day here in NC, Kindra and I are going to curl up and enjoy some quality time. I hope this make make the time pass more quickly.


----------



## sparklemotion

cagnes said:


> Just canceled those 2 & ordered the Purple.. now that Purple is just right, I feel like Goldilocks!


----------



## amyberta

cagnes said:


> LOL, I bet they're tired of my changes too! I originally ordered the Persimmon, then changed it to Honey. I then decided the a darker border would be less distracting and ordered both the Ink Blue & Saddle Tan while I pondered between the 2 colors, I didn't love either & had trouble deciding. Just canceled those 2 & ordered the Purple.. now that Purple is just right, I feel like Goldilocks!


I changed mine to the Purple, my favorite color, and cancelled the fuchsia one.


----------



## Pushka

Someone on Amazon has reported a change to 'shipping soon.'


----------



## Yollo

Pushka said:


> Someone on Amazon has reported a change to 'shipping soon.'


Interesting. Mine still says Not Yet Shipped, and I placed my order <5 minutes after the page went up. I'm suspicious.


----------



## Pushka

I remember last release someone reported they had received their new kindle and no one believed them until they posted photos. Not sure why the suspicion. Given they are being shipped all around the USA its quite likely there are a few distribution points.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yollo said:


> Interesting. Mine still says Not Yet Shipped, and I placed my order <5 minutes after the page went up. I'm suspicious.


I wouldn't be... It happens. I remember one of the releases people that ordered the free super-saver shipping were getting their shipping notices before the people that ordered next day shipping. Lots of people were going nuts over it.


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats - we have fun times every time there's a new kindle, don't we. Last time we re entered the credit card details and that forced it into shipping mode. Except it didn't ship.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Luvmy4brats - we have fun times every time there's a new kindle, don't we. Last time we re entered the credit card details and that forced it into shipping mode. Except it didn't ship.


Oh yes.. I remember that one... That was K3, wasn't it? I seem to recall having to rush off to be with my mom in the hospital, and it was waiting for me when I got back...


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats said:


> Oh yes.. I remember that one... That was K3, wasn't it? I seem to recall having to rush off to be with my mom in the hospital, and it was waiting for me when I got back...


Yes. Of course. I remember that now too. Hopefully a better time for you this time round.


----------



## sparklemotion

Pushka said:


> Someone on Amazon has reported a change to 'shipping soon.'


Oooh I'm jealous!!


----------



## Pushka

sparklemotion said:


> Oooh I'm jealous!!


And I am picturing everyone now continually refreshing their order page.  
Its Sunday morning here in Australia. Its going to be a long day.


----------



## sparklemotion

Pushka said:


> And I am picturing everyone now continually refreshing their order page.
> Its Sunday morning here in Australia. Its going to be a long day.


I confess I have already been refreshing most of the day.  It's become worse now, however!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Yes. Of course. I remember that now too. Hopefully a better time for you this time round.


I haven't touched my order.. My daughter gave me a GC earlier in the week and I've been too scared to add it to the order. I don't want to take any chances this time.


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't touched my order.. My daughter gave me a GC earlier in the week and I've been too scared to add it to the order. I don't want to take any chances this time.


This is the lady who chopped up her amazon lighted cover to use it in an Oberon covet? Too scared?


----------



## Toby

I remember that 1. I can't believe that the cover actually worked. LOL! I am so glad that it did work.


----------



## sebat

I'm upset. I just checked my orders again and my PW ship date has changed from 10/19 to 10/23. I didn't think changing that cover would have pushed back the date since they were showing separate shipments. This is the 2nd time they've changed my date. The 1st time was when I change to 1 day ship and it went from 10/17 to 10/19.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> This is the lady who chopped up her amazon lighted cover to use it in an Oberon covet? Too scared?


Heehee... I chopped up my Amazon lighted cover for my Touch, too. But not for an Oberon.. I just hated the floppy front cover so I cut it off.

And yep... I really, really didn't want my order to get screwed up again.

(And I still have that cover.. And it still works)


----------



## kerrycrow

Changed my credit card and delivery backed up by a week


----------



## Anita

cagnes said:


> Just canceled those 2 & ordered the Purple.. now that Purple is just right, I feel like Goldilocks!


Wow, I had no idea a purple cover was available until I saw your post! I had ordered the blue, which I think is a lovely color but will not be available until late October. Now I've ordered the purple one which should be delivered 10/3. I LOVE purple!

My PW won't arrive until 10/10 so it will have a cover right away....that's kind of important to me because as the Kindles get smaller they are more difficult for me to handle without a cover.

Not sure what I will do about the blue one though....not going to cancel it because I ordered it with the PW and I don't want to make changes to the order that might impact the PW shipping.........for now I will just try to go with the flow....

I can't wait to hear what everyone thinks about the first shipment of PWs. I have pre-ordered several Kindles now and I love the whole "kindle watch" process. I am so envious of those who will get it first, but I will enjoy reading your thoughts about it while I impatiently await the arrival of my own!


----------



## telracs

Anita said:


> Wow, I had no idea a purple cover was available until I saw your post! I had ordered the blue, which I think is a lovely color but will not be available until late October. Now I've ordered the purple one which should be delivered 10/3. I LOVE purple!
> 
> My PW won't arrive until 10/10 so it will have a cover right away....that's kind of important to me because as the Kindles get smaller they are more difficult for me to handle without a cover.
> 
> Not sure what I will do about the blue one though....not going to cancel it because I ordered it with the PW and I don't want to make changes to the order that might impact the PW shipping.........for now I will just try to go with the flow....
> 
> I can't wait to hear what everyone thinks about the first shipment of PWs. I have pre-ordered several Kindles now and I love the whole "kindle watch" process. I am so envious of those who will get it first, but I will enjoy reading your thoughts about it while I impatiently await the arrival of my own!


I changed from fuschia to ink blue and it still shows as arriving 10/2. amazon's shipping is kind of weird.


----------



## skyblue

I am so anxious for my new Paperwhite to arrive!  I am so tired of my Octovo light!  It is acting up and doesn't do a good job of illuminating the whole page. I check for shipping updates frequently throughout the day! 

I am having an issue with my Kindle Keyboard.  When I am on Amazon and click "send a sample to my Kindle" it is NOT sending a sample.  WiFi is connected.  I can get a sample if I am at the store on my Kindle.  I am scratching my head here.  I have never had this problem.  Are my samples going to my new Paperwhite?


----------



## CrystalStarr

YES! PURPLE! You all made my weekend!


----------



## tnt

My Kindle's now "shipping soon," but no s/n or email.  Ordered overnight shipping and paid the full charge since I don't have prime.

Amazon also charged my debit card, but I think that's just a pre-authorization they do with debit cards.


----------



## Pushka

shipping soon


----------



## DD

6:55 AM EST SUNDAY
Still Not Yet Shipped and no SN.


----------



## DD

I've been refreshing the order page as often as a Hobbit eats:

At breakfast, second breakfast, elevensies, luncheon, afternoon tea, dinner, and supper.

Today may be even more often.


----------



## chocochibi

Paperwhite is shipping soon, cover not yet shipped.


----------



## DD

Pushka said:


> shipping soon





chocochibi said:


> Paperwhite is shipping soon, cover not yet shipped.


Nice to hear some of you are getting 'Shipping Soon' notices. 
Please remind us of what you ordered, order time and shipping method when you post. (I'm doing a scientific study. ).


----------



## chocochibi

I ordered as soon as they went up, Prime one day shipping. Mine literally only changed about 2 minutes before I posted (Yes, I too have been obsessively refreshing).


----------



## Seleya

I'm having a big case of Kindle envy right now and I wasn't even planning on upgrading this year...

I just hope the Paperwhite will be available in Europe sometime soon, we are feeling a bit left out over here.


----------



## CrystalStarr

No change for me yet!


----------



## Sandpiper

Ooooooh. My Pw now says "shipping soon".  Delivery date _estimate_ is still October 3. And still no serial number.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No change yet for me.  But now I'll be checking even more obsessively..  

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Shipping soon here  . No S/N. One day prime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

skyblue said:


> Are my samples going to my new Paperwhite?


Could be. If the new one, called "yourname's nth Kindle" is alphabetically listed before whatever you've named your current kindle, it's the default. There's a drop down menu you can use to change which one a sample goes to, however.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Still 'not yet shipped' for me.  But I think we're pretty near a distribution center. . .they could send it out Monday night and I'd still get it Tuesday. . . . . I will attempt patience and while away the time with baseball (Nats soon to be crowed NL East champs and O's still in good position for a wild card slot) and football (Skins being mediocre (as usual), but the Ravens are playing well). Oh, and DC United is doing well also!


----------



## Leslie

No change for me...sigh...

L


----------



## cc1013

My PW now says shipping soon but no serial number has been listed.  No change in the cover status yet. I ordered the PW within a few minutes of it being available for purchase and the purple cover was ordered this past Friday.  One day prime shipping was used for both.

I already gave my sister in law my touch and am using my moms K3 now.  Common, October 2nd!


----------



## cc1013

Lol, autocorrect.  Should have said, 'Come on, October 2nd!'


----------



## sparklemotion

Nice to see some of you now have shipping soon notices! No change for me yet. I'm checking all the time now.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I just discovered in the other thread that there are purple covers. Added that, cancelled my ink-blue cover and my PW status changed to shipping soon.  The cover also estimates Oct 3 though.


----------



## skyblue

Ann in Arlington said:


> Could be. If the new one, called "yourname's nth Kindle" is alphabetically listed before whatever you've named your current kindle, it's the default. There's a drop down menu you can use to change which one a sample goes to, however.


Yep! Thanks, Ann!


----------



## Grrarrgh

Shipping soon!!! No serial number yet, but it's something.


----------



## Grrarrgh

And Amazon took my money - even better!!!


----------



## w5jck

My Kindle Paperwhite order just updated from "Not Yet Shipped" to "Shipping Soon"!  

Last year when the shipped the Fires to those of us with Prime one day shipping, we got them a day early. It looks like that is going to happen with the Paperwhites. Instead of shipping on Oct 1 and getting it on Oct 2, it looks like they are shipping today and might arrive tomorrow (Monday, Oct 1).


----------



## sparklemotion

yay!   I keep checking mine. I hope the status changes soon!


----------



## MsBea

Shipping soon. I ordered on 9/10 and EDD is 10/13 with 2 day prime. Surprised the status changed since delivery is over a week away.  Still no S/N


----------



## sparklemotion

MsBea said:


> Shipping soon. I ordered on 9/10 and EDD is 10/13 with 2 day prime. Surprised the status changed since delivery is over a week away. Still no S/N


That's a good sign for people that ordered a little bit later.


----------



## mooshie78

Grrarrgh said:


> Shipping soon!!! No serial number yet, but it's something.


Same here. Regular prime shipping, delivery estimate of Wednesday.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Shipping soon here . No S/N. One day prime.


Same for me.


----------



## cc1013

w5jck said:


> My Kindle Paperwhite order just updated from "Not Yet Shipped" to "Shipping Soon"!
> 
> Last year when the shipped the Fires to those of us with Prime one day shipping, we got them a day early. It looks like that is going to happen with the Paperwhites. Instead of shipping on Oct 1 and getting it on Oct 2, it looks like they are shipping today and might arrive tomorrow (Monday, Oct 1).


Fingers crossed that this is the case!!!!!


----------



## tamborine

Still "not yet shipped". I ordered within the first few hours, Prime 1-day shipping, EDD 10/2.


----------



## Kindle-lite

ordered 9/6 with delivery 10/3... but no 'shipping soon' for me yet


----------



## J_T

Kindle-lite said:


> ordered 9/6 with delivery 10/3... but no 'shipping soon' for me yet


exact same for me  I hope I get it before the 3rd

my orange case isn't due till Oct 16th!! :O


----------



## Kindle-lite

_my orange case isn't due till Oct 16th!!_

Hey DiscoDan...you might try ordering another orange case and see if you don't get an earlier delivery date. My black case had a date of 10/11 and I went back in yesterday and ordered another one and got a 10/3 delivery date. After that, I cancelled my original order..worth a try.


----------



## gdae23

> Well, in preparation, I have synced(?) Kindra with Calibre on my laptop and uploaded my Calibre library to my Amazon cloud..


Is there a way to upload the non-Amazon items directly from Calibre to Amazon cloud? And if there is, can you load multiple items at once, or just one at a time?

My estimated delivery date hasn't budged - still 10/17. I ordered the evening of the first sales day. I will be envious interested in hearing many of you crow talk about your early deliveries and how you're enjoying your new toys!


----------



## bce

Ordered 9/8.  Delivery date of 10/2.  Went from not yet shipped to shipped sometime between 8 and 10 this morning.

Not that I was checking that often....

Still no serial number.  However, I still have 3 listed on my account.  I ordered one without SO and then canceled that one and bought one with SO to get the shipping date moved up to 10/2.  Can't tell from MYK page which is which so I haven't been able to send stuff to it yet.  Not a big deal.


----------



## telracs

i'm still showing "not yet shipped"  i ordered a couple of hours after they went live.  well, maybe it'll flip to shipping while i'm out enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## Anita

Something weird just happened. 

I placed my order on 9/6 and since then my PW has shown an estimated delivery date of 10/10 and the ink blue cover an estimated delivery date of 10/30.

I just went into my order and confirmed my one-day shipping option and now both items show an estimated delivery date of 10/2  

Status is still 'Not yet shipped' and no serial number is showing for the device, but I think I'm gonna get it earlier than I thought!  I'm pretty sure it was going to be shipped this week anyway, but when I updated the account the status changed with the 'update'.


----------



## KindleGirl

tamborine said:


> Still "not yet shipped". I ordered within the first few hours, Prime 1-day shipping, EDD 10/2.


Ditto for me. Waiting patiently (well, maybe not!) for the status to change. I know it will be here on time, but it's always nice to see the status change and things start moving.


----------



## Kathy

Nothing yet for me. No serial number, nothing deducted from my gift card or credit card. I have Prime 2nd day delivery for 10/3.


----------



## Nobylspoon

PW order is Shipping Soon and CC has been charged. No serial number yet. Also, the status of my ink blue cover has not changed. It is also expected to arrive on 10/2.


----------



## Sherlock

I'm still sitting at "Not yet shipped"..............dang! Ordered 9/8 with overnight shipping for delivery on 10/2. Still patiently waiting.


----------



## LuvHorses

Anita said:


> Something weird just happened.
> 
> I placed my order on 9/6 and since then my PW has shown an estimated delivery date of 10/10 and the ink blue cover an estimated delivery date of 10/30.
> 
> I just went into my order and confirmed my one-day shipping option and now both items show an estimated delivery date of 10/2
> 
> Status is still 'Not yet shipped' and no serial number is showing for the device, but I think I'm gonna get it earlier than I thought! I'm pretty sure it was going to be shipped this week anyway, but when I updated the account the status changed with the 'update'.


How did you confirm your one day shipping?


----------



## jehma

bce said:


> Ordered 9/8. Delivery date of 10/2. Went from not yet shipped to shipped sometime between 8 and 10 this morning.
> 
> Not that I was checking that often....
> 
> Still no serial number. However, I still have 3 listed on my account. I ordered one without SO and then canceled that one and bought one with SO to get the shipping date moved up to 10/2. Can't tell from MYK page which is which so I haven't been able to send stuff to it yet. Not a big deal.


I have two paperwhites listed because I switched from wifi to 3G. I figure it'll sort itself out and I can wait to load it up.

My paperwhite is shipping soon with delivery date of Tuesday and my purple cover lists not yet shipped with the same delivery date.


----------



## cheshirenc

This is making me crazy.  I changed to the purple cover Friday with 10/3 delivery and the cover states 

I ordered mid-day on Sept. 7 and chose 1 day prime and have (and always had) delivery estimate of Oct. 16.  I'm continually hoping I'll still get it on release day shipping.  

I changed to the purple cover Friday from the persimmon cover with 10/3 delivery and the cover states NOT YET SHIPPED.  The PW still shows an Oct 16 delivery with status NOT YET SHIPPED.  I ordered two other (non-kindle) things this am with 2 day prime with delivery for 10/3.  One of those items is showing SHIPPING SOON status and the other NOT YET SHIPPED.

Even if I don't get the PW until Oct. 16, it is still much less stressful than I had to wait for my K2.  It was ordered (as a K1) on December 6, 2008 and I ended up getting shipped a K2 the end of February 2009.  My hubby bought it as a Christmas surprise and got so tired of me having him check the status everyday he finally gave me his account info to check it myself.


----------



## LuvHorses

When does it show up on credit card statement?  When status shipping soon, or does it show up the minute it's ordered?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I find this to be the most frustrating part - watching as some people's orders make progress while others (such as mine) don't. Order on the 6th of PW and the blue cover (cover still showing Nov. 5, two separate shipments), and the order of the purple cover all showing Not Yet Shipped. CC not charged.


----------



## Tatiana

No serial number yet but the status is 'SHIPPING SOON'.     The charges have also shown up on my credit card!   Yeah!!


----------



## chocochibi

Mine still says "shipping soon", but I just got a text from Amazon saying it has shipped.


----------



## DD

chocochibi said:


> Mine still says "shipping soon", but I just got a text from Amazon saying it has shipped.


----------



## Gary_Berg

Oddly, this morning for a while my PW showed "Shipping Soon" and then switched back to "Not shipped Yet" when I looked an hour or so later. Prime, 1-day shipping, ordered announcement day. It's been saying 10/2 delivery ever since then.

Still not shipped, still no serial number.

Grrrr...


----------



## stargazer0725

Just go my shipment notice from Amazon.  Ordered 1 day Prime. Yee haw!


----------



## DD

This reminds me of all of us right now or, at least, when we get our shipping notices! LOL


----------



## kerrycrow

Luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't touched my order.. My daughter gave me a GC earlier in the week and I've been too scared to add it to the order. I don't want to take any chances this time.


Don't! I had to update my credit card info and I just got dropped back to 10-24


----------



## eidahl

I assume I'm not the only one with a delayed delivery (10/11) even though the order date was hours after the announcement & 2-day delivery, right? Pssh.


----------



## techiegirl

So jealous. My 2 Kindles still say "Not yet shipped" and an estimated delivery date of 10/2.


----------



## tlshaw

kerrycrow said:


> Don't! I had to update my credit card info and I just got dropped back to 10-24


I had a similar experience. I was scheduled for a 10/2 delivery. However, they are calling for heavy rain all day, so I did not want My PW to sit by the front or back door all day and I changed the delivery address to my work, and it dropped me to 10/23. I hope that doesn't happen. I may have to visit Best Buy tomorrow if that is still the case in the morning. I made the change early this morning before anyone started posting status changes.


----------



## DD

I had a delivery of 10/11 until I deleted the black cover from my order.  Then, it moved up to 10/3.  Still no change here, PW3G, no SO, 2-day Prime.  Est. delivery 10/3, no SN, no credit charged.  When I click tracking, I see the time of my order:

"Latest Event:  Order Received - Sep 6, 2012 1:49:39 PM"

I think that was within an hour of the announcement.  I hope to have a "Shipping Soon" by tomorrow morning.


----------



## bordercollielady

Mine still says "Not Yet Shipped"  but should still get it on Tuesday.. It HAS to ship soon (by tomorrow).. I feel like a kid on Xmas eve waiting for Santa to come!


----------



## MsBea

Ordered 9/10 with EDD 10/13. Shipping soon AND my card has been charged already.  Could it be I could get my baby this week?    . The suspense is killing me!! Still no S/N yet though.


----------



## chocochibi

Now says shipped and I have a tracking number and serial number


----------



## PinkKindle

I've got "shipping soon" and my card has been charged!   I ordered SO, wifi, within about the first 10 minutes with no cover on the order.  Prime 2-day shipping.  I still have a delivery estimate of 10/3, but I often get my Prime orders in 1 day.  No S/N yet.


----------



## DD

chocochibi said:


> Now says shipped and I have a tracking number and serial number


----------



## w5jck

Gary_Berg said:


> Oddly, this morning for a while my PW showed "Shipping Soon" and then switched back to "Not shipped Yet" when I looked an hour or so later. Prime, 1-day shipping, ordered announcement day. It's been saying 10/2 delivery ever since then.
> 
> Still not shipped, still no serial number.
> 
> Grrrr...


You can check your credit card to see if it was charged or if there is a problem with the card. If there is a problem with the card being accepted Amazon will abort the shipment and contact you, although it can take several days to hear from them. Last year I had to renew my CC and although the CC number remained unchanged the expiration date did change and I forgot to update the info at Amazon. Consequently I had an order go into limbo and finally called Amazon to see why and found out the problem with the CC expiration date being incorrect.


----------



## sparklemotion

techiegirl said:


> So jealous. My 2 Kindles still say "Not yet shipped" and an estimated delivery date of 10/2.


I'm jealous too! Mine still says not yet shipped with a delivery date of 10/2 with 1 day prime.
I keep hoping it it'll change soon.


----------



## Gary_Berg

w5jck said:


> You can check your credit card to see if it was charged or if there is a problem with the card. If there is a problem with the card being accepted Amazon will abort the shipment and contact you, although it can take several days to hear from them.


Card is good for another 10 months, at least. Just found there is a charge pending on my CC, so it ought to get going pretty soon.


----------



## Skydog

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I find this to be the most frustrating part - watching as some people's orders make progress while others (such as mine) don't. Order on the 6th of PW and the blue cover (cover still showing Nov. 5, two separate shipments), and the order of the purple cover all showing Not Yet Shipped. CC not charged.


I can sympathize. I ordered within TEN minutes of Amazon's site going live with the PW pre-orders on 9/6. (refreshing the website continuously!) One WiFi and one 3G - on separate orders with one-day shipping (Prime). My delivery dates have been, and remain, October 10 and October 17.

I wish someone at Amazon would explain why so many who ordered the same day and the NEXT day have had Oct 2 or 3 estimates, not to mention shipping soon or have shipped as of today but I have not. And there is no proven associaton with dates and wifi vs. 3G vs. SO vs. no SO.

They will eventually show up but, frankly, it really pi***s me off. Everyone ordering first should be receiving their devices first. Certainly someone ordering within the first TEN minutes!


----------



## sparklemotion

Skydog said:


> They will eventually show up but, frankly, it really pi***s me off. Everyone ordering first should be receiving their devices first. Certainly someone ordering within the first TEN minutes!


I agree it's hard when people who ordered their Paperwhite at later dates have theirs shipped before others that ordered the day of the announcement. It should be first come, first served, but oh well. I'm just hoping that everyone that got their order in early should soon switch to shipping soon. I do think we should all get them on time, here's hoping anyway.


----------



## techiegirl

Considering we're located all over the country and Amazon has warehouses all over, I wonder if it all depends on the availability of your specific local warehouse.


----------



## sparklemotion

techiegirl said:


> Considering we're located all over the country and Amazon has warehouses all over, I wonder if it all depends on the availability of your specific local warehouse.


That seems possible. Although, at the same time, I bet if we gathered everyone's specs (such as when they ordered, their location etc.) it still wouldn't make sense. Sometimes these things just end up being somewhat random.


----------



## Skydog

sparklemotion said:


> I agree it's hard when people who ordered their Paperwhite at later dates have theirs shipped before others that ordered the day of the announcement. It should be first come, first served, but oh well. I'm just hoping that everyone that got their order in early should soon switch to shipping soon. I do think we should all get them on time, here's hoping anyway.


Although I am a longtime fan/customer of Amazon and their customer service this is one area that is really, really poor and unacceptable. Also, I learned years ago that any modification of an existing order would push it to a later date -- they still have not fixed that part of their system. For that reason alone, I never bundle my items into one order.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I'm striving for patience and hope. I seem to remember something similar happening with my K3 - other people were getting shipping notices and I hadn't, but late in the evening it shipped and I got it the next day. I still don't understand how Amazon is managing to ship out on a Sunday, though... I didn't think UPS or FedEx would pick up on Sundays.

And if I don't get it 'til Tuesday... well, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## kschles

I love Amazon, but this delivery estimate date thing is bizarre.  I didn't order my PW the first day, and I ordered a case separately.  Thought I'd try changing shipping from 2 day to 1 day on each item and see what happens (I've got Prime).  My PW delivery estimate changed from 10/17 to 10/23.  My PW cover delivery estimate changed from 10/31 to 10/4.


----------



## DD

Anybody know the time the Amazon order site went live on Sept. 6th? I remember hearing the announcement online and then going to the site and the new Kindles were not there. So, of course, I kept refreshing the page every 10 min. until the links were finally there and I ordered my Paperwhite immediately. That's why I was shocked to see I had an EDD of 10/11. Now that I deleted the black cover from the order, that has changed to 10/3 but haven't seen any action yet.

I'm just curious about what time the links actually went live because my order says: "Order Received - Sep 6, 2012 1:49:39 PM".

I sure wish I had chosen 1-day Prime shipping. I'm afraid to change it now. I didn't choose it because on several orders with Amazon in the past (even one Kindle order), they have come in one day when I've chosen 2-day free Prime shipping. So, I figured why spend the money. I should have spent the money!


----------



## w5jck

Skydog said:


> Although I am a longtime fan/customer of Amazon and their customer service this is one area that is really, really poor and unacceptable. Also, I learned years ago that any modification of an existing order would push it to a later date -- they still have not fixed that part of their system. For that reason alone, I never bundle my items into one order.


They rarely ship multiple items in one box for one shipping cost anyway. Even if you have say three items, all in the same shopping cart, and all that will ship from the same warehouse on the same day, you will usually get charged for 3 shipments if you select 1-day shipping. Free shipping with 2-day Prime of course isn't effected, but 1-day is. Many companies will bundle multiple items and give you a single shipping rate, but not Amazon.


----------



## DD

kschles said:


> I love Amazon, but this delivery estimate date thing is bizarre. I didn't order my PW the first day, and I ordered a case separately. Thought I'd try changing shipping from 2 day to 1 day on each item and see what happens (I've got Prime). My PW delivery estimate changed from 10/17 to 10/23. My PW cover delivery estimate changed from 10/31 to 10/4.


That IS crazy!


----------



## w5jck

DD said:


> Anybody know the time the Amazon order site went live on Sept. 6th? I remember hearing the announcement online and then going to the site and the new Kindles were not there. So, of course, I kept refreshing the page every 10 min. until the links were finally there and I ordered my Paperwhite immediately. That's why I was shocked to see I had an EDD of 10/11. Now that I deleted the black cover from the order, that has changed to 10/3 but haven't seen any action yet.
> 
> I'm just curious about what time the links actually went live because my order says: "Order Received - Sep 6, 2012 1:49:39 PM".
> 
> I sure wish I had chosen 1-day Prime shipping. I'm afraid to change it now. I didn't choose it because on several orders with Amazon in the past (even one Kindle order), they have come in one day when I've chosen 2-day free Prime shipping. So, I figured why spend the money. I should have spent the money!


They do have a strange and seemingly random and unexplainable shipping queue! I ordered a day and a half after they were announced and still got an EDD of Oct 2 with Prime 1-day shipping. There have been numerous threads across numerous forums trying to figure out Amazon's shipping queue, but none have been successful.


----------



## jaspertyler

Mine says shipping soon finally.  Delivery estimate is wednesday with just regular prime shipping


----------



## crebel

I also ordered as soon as we had a live link and paid for one-day shipping.  Nothing has changed since September 6th.  Still "Not Yet Shipped" and no serial number.  Estimated delivery is still Oct. 02 for the PW-wifi/SO and Oct. 16th for the persimmon cover.

I really thought I would see a shipping notice when I checked today...


----------



## Anita

LuvHorses said:


> How did you confirm your one day shipping?


On the Your Orders page:
1. Clicked "View Order" on the PW order
2. On the Order Details page I clicked the 'Change' button next to Shipping Speed
3. Clicked 'Confirm' when the shipping information appeared.

NOTE: I didn't _change_ anything, I just clicked Confirm. At that point it updated the Estimated Delivery Date. Based on earlier dealings with Amazon I am positive that my actions had no impact on the shipment itself, they were going to ship it anyway although the order page hadn't been updated yet.

For those who have an Estimated of Delivery Date of 10/2 - you will get your Kindle as promised, perhaps even a day earlier - even if your order status hasn't changed yet. I have been through several Kindle Pre-Orders and it happens just like this is happening. Amazon doesn't lie or cheat when it comes to Kindle ship dates, you will get it when they promised it, or you may get it early - but they don't make promises they can't keep.  In the past people have gone to bed with an order that said 'Not Shipped Yet' and got up the next morning to find that the order shipped over night.

As much as we'd like to see instant updates it just doesn't happen that way. But in my experience Amazon always comes through.

Edited to correct step 3 (I clicked Confirm, not Update as I said earlier. Sorry 'bout that)


----------



## bordercollielady

jaspertyler said:


> Mine says shipping soon finally. Delivery estimate is wednesday with just regular prime shipping


I don't think their statuses make any sense at all. Why would one PW with a delivery date of Tues have a status of "Not Yet Shipped" and another with a delivery date of Wed be "Shipping Soon".. I think they are just playing with us..


----------



## Not Here

Just got an email that my PW is being shipped and will arrive tomorrow. I think it's because there is a warehouse in Chicago. So excited!


----------



## Vicki G.

Anita said:


> For those who have an Estimated of Delivery Date of 10/2 - you will get your Kindle as promised, perhaps even a day earlier - even if your order status hasn't changed yet. I have been through several Kindle Pre-Orders and it happens just like this is happening. Amazon doesn't lie or cheat when it comes to Kindle ship dates, you will get it when they promised it, or you may get it early - but they don't make promises they can't keep.  In the past people have gone to bed with an order that said 'Not Shipped Yet' and got up the next morning to find that the order shipped over night.
> 
> As much as we'd like to see instant updates it just doesn't happen that way. But in my experience Amazon always comes through.


I agree 100% even though we are all way past anxious. The shipping will start late this evening into early tomorrow and, if you selected 1-day, you will get your Kindle the next day, which is Tuesday, October 2nd. I expect to have a tracking number tomorrow morning.


----------



## Vicki G.

Oops!!!  Spoke too soon.  I NOW have a tracking number.  "Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier" - Chattanooga, TN.  It is showing "Shipped" and I have a serial number.   

Nothing has changed on the status of the cover.  Amazon must be processing them separately...  nothing new there.  And for someone who commented in an earlier post, 1-day shipping is priced "per item" so it really won't make any difference in the cost if they are boxed together or separately.


----------



## w5jck

Mine was listed as "Shipping Soon" when I checked early this morning but just now updated to "Shipped." There is a serial number now associated with it too. (I haven't got the email from Amazon yet but got the info from my account page on their website.)

It will be interesting to see what the scheduled delivery date is once UPS has it in their possession. Mine is shipping from Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## Anita

bordercollielady said:


> I really don't think their statuses make any sense at all. Why would one PW with a delivery date of Tues have a status of "Not Yet Shipped" and another with a delivery date of Wed be "Shipping Soon".. I think they are just playing with us..


I don't think they are playing at all. I prefer to think that the Amazon workers are more focused on getting the packages ready for the shipping carrier to pick up, rather than focusing on getting all of the order pages updated. I truly think they are busy getting a mass product shipment out.

I do not know at what point the Amazon system updates, if it updates status when the box has been labeled for shipping, or when the carrier picks up the package. At any rate, updates to the order system are likely to lag behind the actual shipment activity.

Of course all that is easy for me to say because I have been through this before and so it is probably easier for me to keep my faith in Amazon


----------



## bordercollielady

Anita said:


> I prefer to think that the Amazon workers are more focused on getting the packages ready for the shipping carrier to pick up, rather than focusing on getting all of the order pages updated.


With modern warehouses such as Amazon, I'm sure all this is highly automated so I doubt if there are people manually updating orders.. Having said that.. aside from being anxious, a lot of this chatter is basically "tongue-in-cheek". I don't sense that anyone is complaining, just excited...


----------



## Anita

bordercollielady said:


> With modern warehouses such as Amazon, I'm sure all this is highly automated so I doubt if there are people manually updating orders.. Having said that.. aside from being anxious, a lot of this chatter is basically "tongue-in-cheek". I don't sense that anyone is complaining, just excited...


I didn't mean to imply 'manually updating orders' either, I am pretty sure all the boxes go through a machine that scans the labels.  although I'm pretty sure that people do fulfill the orders ......


----------



## PinkKindle

Mine is shipped!!  I have a tracking number and a shipping email!   The Amazon tracking shows that it left "US" today (doesn't say where or what time zone) at 1:16 pm and arrived in Atlanta at 6:56 pm this evening (I assume that's local Eastern time for Atlanta).  Atlanta is 3 hours away from me.  However, it has now been given to FedEx Smartpost -- which I've found to be pretty unreliable.   My delivery date still shows Wed, which is ridiculous for it being that close to here, but it really might not be true.  I've had that happen before and items show up well before then.  I guess I'll just have to check it in the morning and see if it has moved or not!

But I'm glad it's on its way, anyway!


----------



## crisandria

I'm still waiting not so patiently to see any change in status of mine. Still shows 'Not Yet Shipped' delivery 10/2 with one day shipping.


----------



## lynninva

I have no affiliation with Amazon and I do not know what system they use to process their orders. I work at a distribution center for a large apparel Internet retailer. 

At our place, we take the pool of open orders and process many batches per day, based on order forecast and staffing. Some of the batches are created by shipping method, some by zip code range, etc. Order status and email notifications are generated automatically at different stages during the fulfillment process. 

We know that Amazon has multiple distribution centers, so this same type of activity may be taking place in each one. And in past Kindle releases,  each Kindle did not necessarily ship from the closest center to the delivery address. 

This might be a possible explanation for the randomness of the shipping notices.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Interesting information about distribution.  Thanks for sharing.

I'm passing the time by designing my own skin to order up with Decal Girl.


----------



## Atunah

Mine is now shipped. I ordered with 1 day prime. It wont get here tomorrow though like some. It is being shipped from Tennessee and I am in Texas. So Tuesday it is. 

I also have a S/N number  

Oh, and I now have a gazillion dictionaries in my account and my new PW has its first pending delivery. I guess the welcome letter.


----------



## telracs

pout....

mine is still saying not yet shipped!


----------



## dablab

telracs said:


> pout....
> 
> mine is still saying not yet shipped!


I am with you. Ordered Sept 6th within hours of link going live with prime shipping. Still saying Not Yet Shipped. Refresh, refresh, refresh!!


----------



## lindnet

Mine has said "Shipping Soon" all day!!  There's a pending charge on my credit card.  But why hasn't it shipped??  And where's my serial number??  

Darn it, somebody on here got me all excited that I might get it tomorrow!  Do I dare remind myself that I don't have time to play with it tomorrow anyway?  Between the Cowboys game and Dancing With The Stars, I am booked!


----------



## Pushka

So mine has been shipping soon for 15 hours now. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## Kathy

Nothing for me yet. Hopefully by tomorrow I'll see it shipped.


----------



## cagnes

Yay, mine has shipped!


----------



## lindnet

Heck, all I had to do was get on here and complain to y'all.  Now it says "Shipped"!!  

Of course I don't think it's going to get to my little town in northern California for delivery tomorrow, but at least it's on the way!


----------



## cc1013

Mine shipped too!  It still shows delivery estimated for Tuesday, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow.  My purple cover is still showing as not yet shipped.


----------



## Toby

Heather, you chopped off the front cover of your KT! LOL! You are brave, but creative.


----------



## Emily King

lindnet said:


> Heck, all I had to do was get on here and complain to y'all. Now it says "Shipped"!!


If that's the case, consider this my complaint... I want a shipment notice!


----------



## Atunah

Emily King said:


> If that's the case, consider this my complaint... I want a shipment notice!


Duly noted


----------



## techiegirl

Emily King said:


> If that's the case, consider this my complaint... I want a shipment notice!


Mine too. I haven't even gotten a shipping soon and I'm still scheduled for 10/2 delivery.


----------



## KindleGirl

telracs said:


> pout....
> 
> mine is still saying not yet shipped!


Me too! It would just be nice to see some kind of change...hopefully it will go thru all the steps overnight & be shipped by morning!


----------



## sosha

Got my shipping notice.  I must admit......... I'm loving the new Fire so much, I don't know if I'll be keeping the PW.    Especially since I just spent the money on SF Giants play off tickets  

Patty
Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LuvHorses

sosha said:


> Got my shipping notice. I must admit......... I'm loving the new Fire so much, I don't know if I'll be keeping the PW. Especially since I just spent the money on SF Giants play off tickets
> 
> Patty
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


 I don't have a kindle to read on and my PW not arriving till 24th...


----------



## avivs

First review?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVBXW9rEKZI


----------



## luvmy4brats

lindnet said:


> Heck, all I had to do was get on here and complain to y'all. Now it says "Shipped"!!
> 
> Of course I don't think it's going to get to my little town in northern California for delivery tomorrow, but at least it's on the way!


If that worked for you...

Mine hasn't shipped yet! It's been "Shipping Soon" all evening.

<scurries off to see if complaining worked>


----------



## Emily King

No luck for me.... 

**hoping a second complaint does the trick**


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby said:


> Heather, you chopped off the front cover of your KT! LOL! You are brave, but creative.


It turned out pretty good..I only messed up a tiny bit on the top corner where I cut too close. Otherwise, it looks like it was made that way. It pretty much stays on my bed, so it didn't really need the front cover.


----------



## Neo

Luvmy4brats said:


> If that worked for you...
> 
> Mine hasn't shipped yet! It's been "Shipping Soon" all evening.
> 
> <scurries off to see if complaining worked>


So, did it work? Because mine has been saying shipping soon all day, but is not moving for there 

Last time I paid for 1 day shipping, but still got it later than expected - people who had ordered with 2 day shipping got it before me, even though I ordered it immediately, and the expected delivery had been earlier too, so I'm trying not to get too excited this time... At least I have my KT to read on


----------



## Steph H

Mine both still show "Not Yet Shipped" (separate KPW and cover orders). Wahhhhhhhh!!  KPW is supposed to come Tuesday and the cover on Wednesday.


----------



## sparklemotion

Steph H said:


> Mine both still show "Not Yet Shipped" (separate KPW and cover orders). Wahhhhhhhh!! KPW is supposed to come Tuesday and the cover on Wednesday.


Same here exactly! And I'm feeling really impatient..


----------



## skyblue

On the flip side, are large groups of Kindle Paperwhites huddled in groups at warehouses wondering where they are going, who their new owner is, and what their name will be?


----------



## berfles

So if I haven't even ordered one yet, there's no chance in me getting one before the end of October, right?


----------



## DD

Anita said:


> On the Your Orders page:
> 1. Clicked "View Order" on the PW order
> 2. On the Order Details page I clicked the 'Change' button next to Shipping Speed
> 3. Clicked 'Confirm' when the shipping information appeared.
> 
> NOTE: I didn't _change_ anything, I just clicked Confirm. At that point it updated the Estimated Delivery Date. Based on earlier dealings with Amazon I am positive that my actions had no impact on the shipment itself, they were going to ship it anyway although the order page hadn't been updated yet.
> 
> For those who have an Estimated of Delivery Date of 10/2 - you will get your Kindle as promised, perhaps even a day earlier - even if your order status hasn't changed yet. I have been through several Kindle Pre-Orders and it happens just like this is happening. Amazon doesn't lie or cheat when it comes to Kindle ship dates, you will get it when they promised it, or you may get it early - but they don't make promises they can't keep.  In the past people have gone to bed with an order that said 'Not Shipped Yet' and got up the next morning to find that the order shipped over night.
> 
> As much as we'd like to see instant updates it just doesn't happen that way. But in my experience Amazon always comes through.
> 
> Edited to correct step 3 (I clicked Confirm, not Update as I said earlier. Sorry 'bout that)


OMG! I did this. Didn't change anything. Just clicked confirm and my EDD changed from 10/3 to 10/15! That's later than it was originally (10/11)! I'm contacting CS to see what's going on. I ordered a few minutes after the links went live on Sept. 6.


----------



## Anita

DD, but that makes no sense at all if you didn't change anything on your order! 

I have 'confirmed' my shipping option several times this evening and aside from moving the ship date up the first time nothing else has changed. Each time I 'confirmed' I got an email from Amazon that let me know I had completed the action but my ship date was never moved further out! I finally decided to stay out of the order lest the Amazon system decide to move the date further out because I kept messing with it! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mooshie78

Mine shipped at 1:16pm EST, and the delivery estimated jumped from Wednesday to Tuesday as I figured it would since I get most prime orders in one day.

As of 6:57 pm it was already at the FedEx smartpost facility in my city.  So I guess there's some chance it could come tomorrow since my mail comes pretty late.  Most likely it will just get turned over to USPS tomorrow and delivered on Tuesday though.


----------



## DD

Anita said:


> DD, but that makes no sense at all if you didn't change anything on your order!
> 
> I have 'confirmed' my shipping option several times this evening and aside from moving the ship date up the first time nothing else has changed. Each time I 'confirmed' I got an email from Amazon that let me know I had completed the action but my ship date was never moved further out! I finally decided to stay out of the order lest the Amazon system decide to move the date further out because I kept messing with it!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


I just clicked 'change shipping speed' and it was already on Prime free 2-day shipping. I didn't touch that. Only clicked confirm and nearly fainted when I saw 10/15! I've sent an email to CS complaining about free Prime 2-day shipping now becoming 2-week shipping!

In addition, I got an email titled 'order revision'. I swear, I clicked nothing but 'confirm'. This is terrible.


----------



## lindnet

skyblue said:


> On the flip side, are large groups of Kindle Paperwhites huddled in groups at warehouses wondering where they are going, who their new owner is, and what their name will be?


Haha, LOVE this visual! I can just hear their whispers!


----------



## tamborine

Still "not yet shipped", no serial number. Delivery date 10/2.


----------



## Pushka

tamborine said:


> Still "not yet shipped", no serial number. Delivery date 10/2.


Same as me.


----------



## CAR

I will be interested in how they list shipping on the covers after midnight too.


----------



## Pushka

Yes. The covers just don't seem to be budging yet.


----------



## Atunah

I have a feeling that everyone's kindles are going out when they need to to get to where they need to. Even though mine says shipped and I have a ship number, it hasn't actually reached UPS yet. It just says shipping label created. It was created at 3:30. Don't know what time zone. I don't think its actually going to move until after midnight. 

And for peace of mind I have decided not to worry anymore about everyone elses ship dates and receive dates. That was frustrating 2 years ago with the K3. 
I paid for one day shipping, I was told it will get here on the 2nd and its on track to do so. If some get it on the same day with regular 2 day, I can't help it. If some get theirs tomorrow, can't help that either. I can only go by how it gets to me.  . This is a case of where one lives and where the warehouse is. I guess we don't have any in Texas yet, I don't think I ever got anything coming from Texas. Usually it comes from KY. This time, its TN. So maybe they initially filled just certain warehouses with the first wave. So if you live closer to a warehouse, you might get lucky and get it a day earlier than your ordered ship speed. 

But again, I am not going to worry about that anymore. At least for tonight


----------



## LaraAmber

skyblue said:


> On the flip side, are large groups of Kindle Paperwhites huddled in groups at warehouses wondering where they are going, who their new owner is, and what their name will be?


Great, now I'm worried about the poor Kindles who will end up with bad owners who throw them into drawers and ignore them, or use them without covers, or leave them in strange airports.


----------



## CAR

LaraAmber said:


> Great, now I'm worried about the poor Kindles who will end up with bad owners who throw them into drawers and ignore them, or use them without covers, or leave them in strange airports.


Good one hehehe


----------



## Pushka

Yay. Mine just got marked as shipped.


----------



## trixiedog

mine marked as shipped, arriving Tues!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  Sometime in the last hour mine changed to Shipping Soon!  As did my cover!

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

Yes. I think in last 30 minutes the cover is also now shipping soon. Both covers are, inc Persimmon that had an expected delivery of Oct 12!!


----------



## Sherlock

4:30 AM Monday here on the east coast -- just got up and my PW and cover both say "Shipping Soon".  Amazon promised October 2 and it looks like that's when it will get here.  Was really hoping for October 1, but can't complain since they never promised that.  Can't wait!


----------



## hamerfan

The Best Buy web site is still showing the PW as "coming soon" for both shipping and in-store pickup.


----------



## avivs

"Shipping Soon"!!!
and I was sapused to get it by the 4Th 
the blue cover is also shipping soon.

does shipping soon really mean soon?


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, my listing has been the same basically all day.

I have "Shipping Soon," no S/N, and my estimated delivery date is still solid for Oct. 4-9.

I ordered the Kindle PW Wifi with Special Offers, on Sept.7. (It was just past midnight following Sept. 6... took me a few hours to decide.)

I suspect it'll ship tomorrow. Why? Because I selected standard shipping, so they'll probably send it out tomorrow so that it gets here between Oct. 4-9.

I'm anxious, but I don't have wads of cash to blow on expedited shipping.

That said, the early KPW reviews I've seen are all very positive. (Although I'm sick of reviewers calling the KPW a "backlit" device... READ YOUR PRESS RELEASES, YOU IDIOTS! It's front-lit, and yes, there's a difference! It's NOT the same as the Nook w/ GlowLight!)

*ahem*

Anyway, I will order my cover a bit later, after I get the KPW in-hand. The purple leather is the one for me.


----------



## crisandria

both my cover and my PW now say 'Shipping Soon'!, BUT the delivery date now says Oct 30th for BOTH!!!!!  I have 1 day shipping.  The PW has been saying 10/2  and the cover 10/30 since I ordered it.  But amazon has authorized the payment on the CC.  This is weird.  it better not take till 10/30 to get my PW.


----------



## Grrarrgh

I officially have a tracking number and a serial number!  And my cover just switched to Shipping Soon, too. My card has been charged for it, but the date is still showing as 10/30. It's fuchsia, although I don't know if the color makes a difference.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

berfles said:


> So if I haven't even ordered one yet, there's no chance in me getting one before the end of October, right?


On the website right now, it says orders placed today will ship the week of the 22nd of October.

Oh, and my PW (and the cover) are officially 'shipping soon'. It's an SO Kindle ordered the first day with Prime 1 day shipping.

The cover (persimmon), incidentally, has an expected date of Oct *29* and has regular Prime 2 day shipping. So I really think you people should stop obsessing about the date it says on the site.


----------



## bordercollielady

My cover says "Shipping Soon" this AM but not the PW... Hmm,  thinking about what else I could put into that cover...


----------



## cheshirenc

Hoping for better overnight news.  The cover is marked as shipping soon and I've been charged for it.  The PW still shows a date of Oct. 16 with NOT YET SHIPPED, no serial # and no charges yet.  I'm bummed.  I really needed it before Friday.


----------



## bce

Atunah said:


> I have a feeling that everyone's kindles are going out when they need to to get to where they need to. Even though mine says shipped and I have a ship number, it hasn't actually reached UPS yet. It just says shipping label created. It was created at 3:30. Don't know what time zone. I don't think its actually going to move until after midnight.


I think I know what is going on with those that say shipped, have a UPS number but can't track via UPS. UPS shippers can contract someone (called LTL carriers) to bring trailers of presorted items to UPS hubs or delivery centers. I imagine that for pre-orders shipments where Amazon knows that they will have a ton to get out, they do this from their fulfillment centers. Amazon will have sorted the deliveries down to a single UPS hub (which serves many delivery centers) or a delivery center and the truck will show up there. From there, UPS can track it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I'm anxious, but I don't have wads of cash to blow on expedited shipping.


Note that not everyone used "wads of cash to blow" on their expedited shipping. I had enough gift credit (thank you, friends, family and Swagbucks) to be able to spend some on expedited shipping without feeling guilty. Just sayin'. 



bce said:


> I think I know what is going on with those that say shipped, have a UPS number but can't track via UPS. UPS shippers can contract someone (called LTL carriers) to bring trailers of presorted items to UPS hubs or delivery centers.


Note that a tracking number is assigned and products will often say "shipped" as soon as the tracking number is requested from the shipper. I could generate a tracking number and label now for something I want to ship via UPS, but until the item is actually received by UPS, anyone trying to track it will get a "not trackable" kind of message (I forget the exact words.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note that a tracking number is assigned and products will often say "shipped" as soon as the tracking number is requested from the shipper. I could generate a tracking number and label now for something I want to ship via UPS, but until the item is actually received by UPS, anyone trying to track it will get a "not trackable" kind of message (I forget the exact words.)
> 
> Betsy


Yep. . . . when I returned my K3K for credit to Amazon, they sent a shipping label for me to print. I could have 'tracked' the package, but UPS didn't know anything about it until I took it into the shop and they scanned it. Until then it was just a box sitting on the table in my house!


----------



## DD

> Quote from: Anita on Yesterday at 06:43:49 PM
> On the Your Orders page:
> 1. Clicked "View Order" on the PW order
> 2. On the Order Details page I clicked the 'Change' button next to Shipping Speed
> 3. Clicked 'Confirm' when the shipping information appeared.
> 
> NOTE: I didn't change anything, I just clicked Confirm. At that point it updated the Estimated Delivery Date. Based on earlier dealings with Amazon I am positive that my actions had no impact on the shipment itself, they were going to ship it anyway although the order page hadn't been updated yet.
> 
> For those who have an Estimated of Delivery Date of 10/2 - you will get your Kindle as promised, perhaps even a day earlier - even if your order status hasn't changed yet. I have been through several Kindle Pre-Orders and it happens just like this is happening. Amazon doesn't lie or cheat when it comes to Kindle ship dates, you will get it when they promised it, or you may get it early - but they don't make promises they can't keep. In the past people have gone to bed with an order that said 'Not Shipped Yet' and got up the next morning to find that the order shipped over night.
> 
> As much as we'd like to see instant updates it just doesn't happen that way. But in my experience Amazon always comes through.
> 
> Edited to correct step 3 (I clicked Confirm, not Update as I said earlier. Sorry 'bout that)





DD said:


> OMG! I did this. Didn't change anything. Just clicked confirm and my EDD changed from 10/3 to 10/15! That's later than it was originally (10/11)! I'm contacting CS to see what's going on. I ordered a few minutes after the links went live on Sept. 6.


Dear people,

Do not fool with your order in hopes of getting it to switch to 'shipping soon'. The above is an example of what impatience will get you. (Read story in quotes above.) I should have followed my own advice but, alas, I am the queen of impatience.

I'm heartsick that my EDD has now changed from 10/3 to 10/15. I know it's my own fault. (Anita, I don't blame you at all. I just want to make that clear.). I'm contacting Amazon CS to explain what happened, hoping they'll take pity on my poor wretched impatient self. I'll let you know what happens.

BTW, overnight my cover order changed to 'Shipping Soon'. I believe my KPW order would have done the same if I had left it alone.

EDIT: Just got off the phone with CS. They are looking into my case further but can't promise anything. They're telling me that now my delivery is subject to stock and they don't have any to send me. The young woman I spoke to first actually said it's on a first come first serve basis. How much more 'first come' can you get than ordering Sept 6 at 1:46 PM EST? I asked for a supervisor and he says he'll investigate and call me back at 10 or 11 this morning.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Woke up to cover and PW saying shipping soon.  I'll take it!


----------



## KindleGirl

CrystalStarr said:


> Woke up to cover and PW saying shipping soon. I'll take it!


Me too!


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm wondering if the shift I saw from Oct 10th to Oct2nd last week wasn't real.  If mine doesn't move to Shipping Soon by cob today.. I guess I need to readjust my expectations.  Sob..  whatever.. guess that gives me a whole week to read reviews!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Although it's true that you can get a tracking number before it's actually moved anywhere, a few people did report being able to track it, and seeing movement yesterday. So I bet a few PWs will be delivered today. But it looks like the vast majority will be shipped today. And I'm ok with that - it's what Amazon said they'd do. I feel better about it all today than yesterday - yesterday I was still hoping I might get the PW on release day. Uncertainty is frustrating. But now I know exactly what will happen - it will ship today and arrive tomorrow (along with the blue cover that at one point said Nov. 5).

Mine says shipping soon. I will feel even better when it says Shipped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I always trust Amazon.  They tell me it's going to be delivered on Tuesday, that's when I expect it.    With one exception that I can recall, they've always met their delivery promises.  It's a device, not a new heart.  I can wait that long.    Now, if it gets delayed beyond that, I may need a new heart!

Betsy


----------



## tamborine

Finally changed to "shipping soon" during the night. Still no serial number. I have 2 jobs, one of which is working 12-hour night shifts once or twice a week (7pm to 7am). My UPS guy usually comes between 4 and 6 pm. So of course, I have to work tomorrow night, and won't be able to play with my PW all night!   On the bright side, at least I'll be able to take it to work with me, and glance longingly at it every once in a while.


----------



## bordercollielady

I've had a few "late" deliveries - but they were with 3rd parties and Amazon refunded my one-day shipping charges  (it happened when I REALLY needed the ped meds fast).   But  never from Amazon directly.  But I do think it was strange when my date changed from Oct 10th to Oct 2nd when I changed shipping address to the same address.  Hmmm..  Nothing I can do about it now.  Just wait patiently.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I always trust Amazon. They tell me it's going to be delivered on Tuesday, that's when I expect it.  With one exception that I can recall, they've always met their delivery promises. It's a device, not a new heart. I can wait that long.  Now, if it gets delayed beyond that, I may need a new heart!
> 
> Betsy


BUT if it's delayed beyond that, they'll probably also credit back shipping or something since THEY didn't make their original promise date. Even when it's completely NOT their fault. They're good that way.


----------



## Leslie

My Kindle was originally scheduled to arrive on October 3. The fuchsia cover I ordered at the same time was scheduled to arrive on Oct 31st. The order has changed to "shipping soon" with a delivery of October 31!!! But I am going to believe it will arrive on Wednesday, as scheduled.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> My Kindle was originally scheduled to arrive on October 3. The fuchsia cover I ordered at the same time was scheduled to arrive on Oct 31st. The order has changed to "shipping soon" with a delivery of October 31!!! But I am going to believe it will arrive on Wednesday, as scheduled.
> 
> L


Now THAT would make me need a new heart! 

Betsy


----------



## Tatiana

My account still says 'Shipping Soon' as it has since Sunday morning and my credit card has been charged since yesterday afternoon.  Still impatiently waiting for a 'Shipped' notice.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Leslie said:


> My Kindle was originally scheduled to arrive on October 3. The fuchsia cover I ordered at the same time was scheduled to arrive on Oct 31st. The order has changed to "shipping soon" with a delivery of October 31!!! But I am going to believe it will arrive on Wednesday, as scheduled.
> 
> L


Mine is similar - PW had a date of Oct. 2, blue cover Nov. 5. I know the blue covers are now available, since I experimented with ordering another (but then cancelled it). Now says shipping soon, delivery estimate of Nov. 5. But my CC has been charged, so I'm not worried. It looks like when the two shipping parts are combined (they were ordered together) the later date is shown.


----------



## NogDog

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Mine is similar - PW had a date of Oct. 2, blue cover Nov. 5. I know the blue covers are now available, since I experimented with ordering another (but then cancelled it). Now says shipping soon, delivery estimate of Nov. 5. But my CC has been charged, so I'm not worried. It looks like when the two shipping parts are combined (they were ordered together) the later date is shown.


Ditto.


----------



## Heifzilla

My cover has changed to shipping soon for delivery on 10/3 and my CC has been charged for that.  PW isn't scheduled till 10/10 and that has not changed and I have not been charged yet.  I ordered about 5am on 9/7 and my ship dates have never changed since my original order.

I was going to check Best Buy and Staples today, but I found this on the Staples website: "Pre-order your Kindle Paperwhite WiFi version via "In-store Kiosk Only" by October 31, 2012 to reserve one of these limited quantity E-Readers. Product will ship between October 31st and November 14th. Expected delivery: 1 - 3 business days, arriving no earlier than October 31st, 2012. Your credit card will be charged at shipment."

BB also has "pre-order" so I doubt anyone will have it today except Amazon.


----------



## Kathy

Finally, shipping soon. My credit card has a charge pending. Wonder why they didn't use my gift card. I thought they always took it off there first. No biggie. I'll just use it for books.


----------



## Atunah

My shipped PW still hasn't reached UPS. So even though I got the shipped notice last evening, it didn't really mean anything really  . Still only shipping label printed. But I have 1 day and so full confidence it will get here tomorrow. They'll just have to get the PW from TN to TX. 

Its been 2 years since I been in this madness (K3), so its fun


----------



## larryb52

cover & PW has shipping soon...


----------



## mooshie78

mooshie78 said:


> Mine shipped at 1:16pm EST, and the delivery estimated jumped from Wednesday to Tuesday as I figured it would since I get most prime orders in one day.
> 
> As of 6:57 pm it was already at the FedEx smartpost facility in my city. So I guess there's some chance it could come tomorrow since my mail comes pretty late. Most likely it will just get turned over to USPS tomorrow and delivered on Tuesday though.


Couple updates on mine overnight. Departed the FedEx Smartpost Facility in Atlanta (where I live) at 2:23, and got an "arrival scan" at 4:10 am--that one just says in Atlanta. So not sure if it's to the post office yet or not.


----------



## Sunshine22

CrystalStarr said:


> Woke up to cover and PW saying shipping soon. I'll take it!


Me too... And I'm especially thrilled about the ink blue cover that I didn't order until the 17th (changed my mind about the color) and they gave me an estimated edd of 11/6.

The pw was ordered just before 1 pm on 9/6, with prime 2 day shipping, and has always had a edd of 10/3.

The odd thing is that the cover says shipping soon, but still has an edd of 11/6, but I'm hopeful it will come with my Kindle.

Also, fingers crossed they don't send it FedEx Smartpost which, in my experience, adds an extra two days. Please be UPS!


----------



## Nickinev

I had an estimated delivery of 10/10 and I woke up to find out that my PW wifi w/SO has shipped.  It will be here tomorrow!  What a nice surprise! 

Nicole


----------



## LaraAmber

Atunah said:


> But I have 1 day and so full confidence it will get here tomorrow. They'll just have to get the PW from TN to TX.


I want to go back to the 1860's and show people this part. They would either think you are a wizard or should be locked up in an asylum.

We are so spoiled.


----------



## PinkKindle

mooshie78 said:


> Couple updates on mine overnight. Departed the FedEx Smartpost Facility in Atlanta (where I live) at 2:23, and got an "arrival scan" at 4:10 am--that one just says in Atlanta. So not sure if it's to the post office yet or not.


This is what mine now says:

Track your package 
Date	Time	Location	Event Details
October 1, 2012	12:03:24 AM	Fedex Smartpost Atlanta GA US	Departure Scan
October 1, 2012	12:03:00 AM	Fedex Smartpost Atlanta GA US	In transit to pickup location
September 30, 2012	06:56:00 PM	Fedex Smartpost Atlanta GA US	Arrival Scan
September 30, 2012	01:16:00 PM	US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier

So who knows. My estimated delivery still shows 10/3. The post office tracking just shows "electronic shipping info received." I think the reason mine has shipped already is that this is a way that they could use cheap shipping and still get it here on Wednesday. I would really, really have preferred they use UPS -- I don't like the FedEx SmartPost at all! So I still think it's definitely possible it could show up today (but not likely) or tomorrow, but it may really be Wed. Oh well.


----------



## J_T

Woo hoo! Says shipping soon and I was charged. Hope it ships today!


----------



## sparklemotion

Both my Paperwhite and my cover are shipping soon! YAY!!!


----------



## Sunshine22

Pink kindle, I'm with you... The rare occasion they've shipped it through "Smartpost", it gets to my local post office in two days, but then sits there for two days before they finally deliver it to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

PinkKindle said:


> This is what mine now says:
> 
> Track your package
> Date	Time	Location	Event Details
> October 1, 2012	12:03:24 AM	Fedex Smartpost Atlanta GA US	Departure Scan
> October 1, 2012	12:03:00 AM	Fedex Smartpost Atlanta GA US	In transit to pickup location
> September 30, 2012	06:56:00 PM	Fedex Smartpost Atlanta GA US	Arrival Scan
> September 30, 2012	01:16:00 PM	US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier
> 
> So who knows. My estimated delivery still shows 10/3. The post office tracking just shows "electronic shipping info received." I think the reason mine has shipped already is that this is a way that they could use cheap shipping and still get it here on Wednesday. I would really, really have preferred they use UPS -- I don't like the FedEx SmartPost at all! So I still think it's definitely possible it could show up today (but not likely) or tomorrow, but it may really be Wed. Oh well.


Post office tracking is terrible. I've never had any useful information from post office tracking. If the US Postal Service want to compete with UPS for shipping, they need to at least upgrade to FedEx level. UPS has the best tracking in the business. I mostly use the post office when I ship, but if I'm sending a package that's date sensitive, like a client quilt, I prefer UPS. And I love it for stuff I receive. 

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

PinkKindle said:


> So who knows. My estimated delivery still shows 10/3. The post office tracking just shows "electronic shipping info received." I think the reason mine has shipped already is that this is a way that they could use cheap shipping and still get it here on Wednesday. I would really, really have preferred they use UPS -- I don't like the FedEx SmartPost at all! So I still think it's definitely possible it could show up today (but not likely) or tomorrow, but it may really be Wed. Oh well.


Yeah, mine is more or less the same. I'm guess it will probably come tomorrow since that the estimated date. I don't mind the SmartPost. My Amazon orders lately have been coming in one day via Prime regardless of whether its UPS, UPS Mail Innovations or FedEx SmartPost. One last week was SmartPost and came on Tuesday when the estimated date was Wendesday, for example.

It's all the same to me since I'm in a condo building with a 24 concierge--so I don't have to worry about being home. They sign for all UPS/FedEx packages and have an electronic system for notifying us of deliveries via phone call and e-mail. SmartPost just ends up in the mailbox, or at the front desk if they're too big for the package mail boxes (post man leaves a key in the mail box to open those).


----------



## Kathy

My credit card now has a charge for the cover. Still didn't come out of my gift card. I'm. Not changing anything until I know myKindle has shipped. Once I have it in my hands I'll call and have them credit my credit card and debit the gift card.


----------



## sparklemotion

LaraAmber said:


> I want to go back to the 1860's and show people this part. They would either think you are a wizard or should be locked up in an asylum.
> 
> We are so spoiled.


So true!


----------



## Atunah

LaraAmber said:


> I want to go back to the 1860's and show people this part. They would either think you are a wizard or should be locked up in an asylum.
> 
> We are so spoiled.


No kidding .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I used to watch people stand by the fax machine tapping their foot because it wasn't quick enough.


Betsy


----------



## PinkKindle

Sunshine22 said:


> Pink kindle, I'm with you... The rare occasion they've shipped it through "Smartpost", it gets to my local post office in two days, but then sits there for two days before they finally deliver it to me.


Well, more news! It now says that it is in my town as of 9:44 a.m. (which is a pretty good trick, since it's presently 9:03 a.m. here -- guess all times are EST!). I don't guess they'd let me just pick it up from the post office?!?  It doesn't say "out for delivery," and even though my mail doesn't come til between 2 and 3 p.m., I'm pretty sure it's too late for it to get on the truck today. But I'm going to actually pass the post office today, I'd be happy to pick it up, but there are probably federal regulations against that or something. 

But I'm impressed that it's gotten this far for sure!! I've had FedEx SmartPost deliveries come on time or even early, but I've also had them just sit somewhere for days for no apparent reason!  You just can't count on the post office, which is sad.


----------



## mooshie78

PinkKindle said:


> Well, more news! It now says that it is in my town as of 9:44 a.m. (which is a pretty good trick, since it's presently 9:03 a.m. here -- guess all times are EST!). I don't guess they'd let me just pick it up from the post office?!?  It doesn't say "out for delivery," and even though my mail doesn't come til between 2 and 3 p.m., I'm pretty sure it's too late for it to get on the truck today. But I'm going to actually pass the post office today, I'd be happy to pick it up, but there are probably federal regulations against that or something.
> 
> But I'm impressed that it's gotten this far for sure!! I've had FedEx SmartPost deliveries come on time or even early, but I've also had them just sit somewhere for days for no apparent reason!  You just can't count on the post office, which is sad.


I wouldn't pay much attention to the post office tracking. My package last week got delivered on Tuesday (got it out of the mailbox that evening), but never said delivered before then. Did eventually post as delivered sometime on Wednesday (had the tuesday delivery date, system just never updated I guess). Never was any "out for delivery" status update.


----------



## telracs

okay, 10 am and still not shipped?
but still showing tuesday delivery?
if it doesn't ship soon it's getting cancelled.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

telracs said:


> okay, 10 am and still not shipped?
> but still showing tuesday delivery?
> if it doesn't ship soon it's getting cancelled.


Don't be rash. I've ordered things from Amazon at 6pm EST and had them arrive the next day (with 1-day shipping).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> okay, 10 am and still not shipped?
> but still showing tuesday delivery?
> if it doesn't ship soon it's getting cancelled.


I've had things show as "not shipped" quite late at night and still got them the next day. Stay calm. Eat some chocolate.










Betsy


----------



## tamborine

telracs said:


> okay, 10 am and still not shipped?
> but still showing tuesday delivery?
> if it doesn't ship soon it's getting cancelled.


Calm down!  It'll get there.


----------



## telracs

i don't want chocolate!


----------



## LaraAmber

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've had things show as "not shipped" quite late at night and still got them the next day. Stay calm. Eat some chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Just what I wanted to see the first day of my diet...

If they infused a Godiva truffle with your daily vitamins, we'd all remember to take our vitamin pill.


----------



## bordercollielady

I'll take chocolate at this point.. mine is still "Not Yet Shipped"...


----------



## Atunah

telracs said:


> i don't want chocolate!


I dear, that means its bad.  .

I still only have a shipping label so I expect all of ours to start moving soon. I predict before noon CT.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It seems to me that last KindleWatch -- or maybe the one before that -- at least one person was semi-frantic because it was supposed to be delivered TODAY and it hadn't even changed to 'shipping soon'.  Well, it DID arrive TODAY, and shortly after that is changed to Shipping and the tracking showed it had been delivered.  So, for a brief period, they were sitting in front of their computer holding the thing in their hand while Amazon said it was 'not yet shipped'. 

Deep breaths, have some chocolate. . . .it'll be after noon in a couple of hours on the east coast so you can even have something stronger.

Me:  I'm keeping myself busy running laundry and doing the household accounts so I'll have plenty of time to just sit and play with it when it comes!


----------



## Steph H

Both my KPW and my cover with delivery dates of 10/2 and 10/3, respectively, show as Shipping Soon now! It was still 'Not yet shipped' when I went to bed. So there's some progress on mine too!


----------



## CrystalStarr

Keeping busy!  Good idea!  I'm schooling my kiddos - we are reading No Children, No Pets and I couldn't help but think how great it might look on my new Paperwhite.  Ok, so let's read some blogs... oh but what about the blogs I subscribe to on my kindle? I wonder how they'll look on my new paperwhite?

Ok, let's go to the park... wait... I wonder how that light on my new Paperwhite will work out in direct sunlight? Will I need on high or low.

This isn't working. LOL


----------



## sparklemotion

telracs said:


> okay, 10 am and still not shipped?
> but still showing tuesday delivery?
> if it doesn't ship soon it's getting cancelled.


I'm in the same "shipping soon" boat, but I think we'll still have them on the EDD. That's always been my experience with 1 day shipping, at least. I have always received the items on time even if they ship a bit later in the day. I say, no worries.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> It seems to me that last KindleWatch -- or maybe the one before that -- at least one person was semi-frantic because it was supposed to be delivered TODAY and it hadn't even changed to 'shipping soon'. Well, it DID arrive TODAY, and shortly after that is changed to Shipping and the tracking showed it had been delivered. So, for a brief period, they were sitting in front of their computer holding the thing in their hand while Amazon said it was 'not yet shipped'.


I sure hope I'm not that "person" this time. I am working at home today but tomorrow I will be driving to the office so I won't know if it arrived until late. If Amazon had a distribution center in Colorado - it would make more sense - but I know they don't. My stuff usually comes via Las Vegas. Maybe they were all up late last night and slept in this AM.. hah!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It seems to me that last KindleWatch -- or maybe the one before that -- at least one person was semi-frantic because it was supposed to be delivered TODAY and it hadn't even changed to 'shipping soon'.


Well, if they were on the last Kindle Watch and it didn't get delivered until TODAY, I can't blame them for being semi-frantic.


(Just teasing, I know what you meant.) 

Betsy


----------



## Neo

I'm with Telracs...


----------



## LaRita

Just got my shipped email for the PW!  Delivery will be tomorrow.  Cover says shipping soon; hope it's sooner than the Oct 26 estimate.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, if they were on the last Kindle Watch and it didn't get delivered until TODAY, I can't blame them for being semi-frantic.
> 
> 
> (Just teasing, I know what you meant.)
> 
> Betsy




smart aleck!


----------



## Tatiana

AT LAST...My PW has shipped from the Breinigsville PA facility and is on it's way to the LaserShip (they specialize in expedited shipping).  I've gotten things before via Lasership and they ship VERY quickly.  It's usually delivered via a small white van or small car.  Delivery is estimated for 10/2; it was scheduled for 10/3.  Breinigsville PA is on Route 222 in eastern PA between Kutztown and Allentown (I'm from PA so I know the area well) which isn't far from where I live in VA.

Yipee, I'll have my PW tomorrow a day earlier than expected!!


----------



## skyblue

Both my wifi Paperwhite and my purple cover say, "shipping soon".  My 3G still says, "not yet shipped".  At least there's _some _movement.


----------



## bordercollielady

skyblue said:


> Both my wifi Paperwhite and my purple cover say, "shipping soon".  My 3G still says, "not yet shipped".  At least there's _some _movement.
> 
> Aha! I wonder if they shipping the wifis before the 3G's... trying to find a pattern here!


----------



## techiegirl

Both my SO wifi and SO 3G are listed as "shipping soon".


----------



## CAR

OK inquiring minds what to know     For anyone that ordered the PW September 8th or later, and you changed shipping and got a earlier delivery date of Oct 3 or 4.  Has your PW actually shipped yet?


----------



## starlight0229

Tatiana said:


> AT LAST...My PW has shipped from the Breinigsville PA facility and is on it's way to the LaserShip (they specialize in expedited shipping). I've gotten things before via Lasership and they ship VERY quickly. It's usually delivered via a small white van or small car. Delivery is estimated for 10/2; it was scheduled for 10/3. Breinigsville PA is on Route 222 in eastern PA between Kutztown and Allentown (I'm from PA so I know the area well) which isn't far from where I live in VA.
> 
> Yipee, I'll have my PW tomorrow a day earlier than expected!!


I'm certainly hoping that mine does not come via lasership. Most of my experiences with them have been negative. They rarely deliver on time, and I've had to have multiple items resent by amazon due to lasership's inability to keep track of their shipments. I once had the original shipment show up on my door more than a month after the original delivery date. Though this time they would probably be able to make it on time, as my order is currently showing "Shipping Soon" with an estimated delivery date of November 1 - November 3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah, I'm not thrilled with Lasership either.  Round here the guys usually mark it delivered when they start their route. . .so it'll show it came at 3 p.m. and I'm standing at my door at 6 p.m. and no sign of it.  When that happens I really complain. . .both to Amazon and Lasership.  I'd rather have them delay reporting it delivered than have them tell me it's here when it's not. . .how am I to know it hasn't really been delivered and was stolen from my porch?  Not that that's very likely in this neighborhood, but still.  We've also had ignorant delivery people deliver to the wrong house before. . . . but UPS and FedEX don't make those sorts of mistakes.


----------



## sparklemotion

I have had those sort of problems with Prestige carriers. They are horrible. Packages would say delivered and they never came. Amazon was always having to send me replacements. Finally they stopped using Prestige for my shipments due to so many problems. I was complaining almost all the time. Now they only use UPS and I haven't had an issue since.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

starlight0229 said:


> I'm certainly hoping that mine does not come via lasership. Most of my experiences with them have been negative. They rarely deliver on time, and I've had to have multiple items resent by amazon due to lasership's inability to keep track of their shipments. I once had the original shipment show up on my door more than a month after the original delivery date. Though this time they would probably be able to make it on time, as my order is currently showing "Shipping Soon" with an estimated delivery date of November 1 - November 3.


Starlight! Welcome to KindleBoards! How exciting, a new member on KindleWatch with us!



CAR said:


> OK inquiring minds what to know  For anyone that ordered the PW September 8th or later, and you changed shipping and got a earlier delivery date of Oct 3 or 4. Has your PW actually shipped yet?


Trying to find a pattern....in this way madness lies.... Don't do it! 

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Y'all are funny. My PW ain't due to ship until 10/25.


----------



## telracs

betsy, i was on my DX when i posted this morning and didn't see the chocolates you posted,  those look yummy.

sometime between leaving the house and getting here, it's flipped to shipping soon....

i just hope they don't use lasership, those guys try and deliver after 5 pm and then claim there was no one here!  but we're a 24 hour business, just no one at the main desk.


----------



## Leslie

Still "shipping soon"--no serial number, no package tracking number...sigh...

L


----------



## Geemont

Sod a dog!  I ordered mine on 9/6 at 1:30 pacific time.  Shortly after it went up.  And it still shows Oct 11th.

Should people in Seattle get it first? We can gather round Amazon's HQ with pitchforks and torches.


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> Still "shipping soon"--no serial number, no package tracking number...sigh...
> 
> L


Me too


----------



## caryanne2

I ordered Sept 6 around 5pm EST, Paperwhite WiFi with special offers, prime 2 day shipping. I got an email at 12:30AM EST today saying it shipped! I got a serial number and all of the new dictionaries. UPS and Amazon tracking haven't updated yet. I get the message "A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated." When I got the email I was hopeful that I might get it today, but after 12 hours and no updates I doubt it even got to the UPS facility yet.


----------



## Atunah

Neo said:


> I'm with Telracs...


You don't want chocolate? 

I am glad mine is shipped UPS. Fedex is ok, but I have had the same UPS guy for 12 years. He is totally trustworthy. Since I live in apartments, it is very important. He always calls when he pulls in to make sure I am even home. If not he drops it off at the office. Unfortunately we are at the end of his route so when he is busy, he gets here late. Last couple of weeks he didn't get here until 6-7 pm . Gonna be a long day tomorrow.  
Assuming it finally gets moving at some point. I am still stuck with a shipping label. But since I have a S/N, she is already mine mine mine. 

Other problem I have now, I have to finish some library loans, the last one ran out at midnight, so I can't turn on wifi on the K3. Then I have 4 more to read in the next 2 weeks. Not usually a problem, but I just can't get lost reading. For some reason I keep reading the boards and refreshing my tracking.


----------



## crebel

Put me in the anxious and frustrated crowd now...

I ordered at 1:02:16 on the 6th (as soon as the link went live), have not messed with it, changed anything, added anything, cancelled anything, confirmed anything, blah, blah, blah...
Paperwhite wifi/SO with one-day delivery has always shown estimated arrival date of 10-02.  Persimmon cover, to be shipped separately, has always shown an estimated delivery date of 10-16.  Fine.

Status changed in the last 10 minutes to Shipping Soon, ONE shipment with both items, estimated delivery now October 16th.  I really hope that is just a glitch in the system and they are both out for delivery tomorrow.  If not, I will cut off my nose to spite my face and cancel all of it and continue to enjoy my KK.


----------



## starlight0229

crebel said:


> Put me in the anxious and frustrated crowd now...
> 
> I ordered at 1:02:16 on the 6th (as soon as the link went live), have not messed with it, changed anything, added anything, cancelled anything, confirmed anything, blah, blah, blah...
> Paperwhite wifi/SO with one-day delivery has always shown estimated arrival date of 10-02. Persimmon cover, to be shipped separately, has always shown an estimated delivery date of 10-16. Fine.
> 
> Status changed in the last 10 minutes to Shipping Soon, ONE shipment with both items, estimated delivery now October 16th. I really hope that is just a glitch in the system and they are both out for delivery tomorrow. If not, I will cut off my nose to spite my face and cancel all of it and continue to enjoy my KK.


Mine also combined into one shipment and is showing the original date of the cover's estimated delivery. I'm also hoping that since it says "Shipping Soon" and they have charged my credit card, that it is just a glitch and they're actually shipping together original estimated date for the PW.


----------



## Grrarrgh

CAR said:


> OK inquiring minds what to know  For anyone that ordered the PW September 8th or later, and you changed shipping and got a earlier delivery date of Oct 3 or 4. Has your PW actually shipped yet?


I ordered mine on 9/9. Originally the ETA was 10/13. I had to change the payment method because of an expired card, and it moved to 10/14. Then a few days later I went in and changed it to 1-day shipping and it moved up to 10/3. I got a shipping notice, tracking number, and serial number yesterday, but nothing has changed since then. It's being shipped Prestige, and the last tracking activity was "Prestige has not received this shipment" at 2:28 this morning, so I don't really know where exactly it is. I'm assuming they do actually have it and it'll be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## JimC1946

Spoiler



Dammit,


 I couldn't stand it. I just ordered a PW.


----------



## bordercollielady

crebel said:


> Status changed in the last 10 minutes to Shipping Soon, ONE shipment with both items, estimated delivery now October 16th. I really hope that is just a glitch in the system and they are both out for delivery tomorrow. If not, I will cut off my nose to spite my face and cancel all of it and continue to enjoy my KK.


uh oh! How can they call that "soon"? Geez... they have to be playing with our minds. Mine is still "Not Yet Shipped" and it is noon somewhere on the east coast... I'm not at the point of cancelling my order but this is still so frustrating. Ordered mine on Sept 6th around 1:30PM.. it was originally supposed to arrive on Oct 10th (which made no sense at all) and then changed to Oct 2nd when I changed the shipping address.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Status changed in the last 10 minutes to Shipping Soon, ONE shipment with both items, estimated delivery now October 16th. I really hope that is just a glitch in the system and they are both out for delivery tomorrow. If not, I will cut off my nose to spite my face and cancel all of it and continue to enjoy my KK.


In my experience. . .with more than just Kindles. . . .once it says shipping soon, it'll be, at most, 2 days till you get it. Unless there's a major snowstorm or hurricane somewhere but. . .wait. . .checking. . . .nope. . .the weather map looks clear.


----------



## telracs

JimC1946 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit,
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand it. I just ordered a PW.


Spelunker!


----------



## crebel

starlight0229 said:


> Mine also combined into one shipment and is showing the original date of the cover's estimated delivery. I'm also hoping that since it says "Shipping Soon" and they have charged my credit card, that it is just a glitch and they're actually shipping together original estimated date for the PW.


That's what I am hoping, too. Surely if they have been combined into one shipment and won't be delivered until the 16th, the order would not have changed to "Shipping Soon" already.

It will be here tomorrow, it will be here tomorrow, it will be here tomorrow... Everyone chant with me--it will be here tomorrow, it will be here tomorrow...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JimC1946 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit,
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand it. I just ordered a PW.


If you're second guessing yourself, go to The Verge and watch the video and read the review. You'll know you made the right decision to click 'buy'. 

http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/30/3433110/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-review


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Put me in the anxious and frustrated crowd now...
> 
> I ordered at 1:02:16 on the 6th (as soon as the link went live), have not messed with it, changed anything, added anything, cancelled anything, confirmed anything, blah, blah, blah...
> Paperwhite wifi/SO with one-day delivery has always shown estimated arrival date of 10-02. Persimmon cover, to be shipped separately, has always shown an estimated delivery date of 10-16. Fine.
> 
> Status changed in the last 10 minutes to Shipping Soon, ONE shipment with both items, estimated delivery now October 16th. I really hope that is just a glitch in the system and they are both out for delivery tomorrow. If not, I will cut off my nose to spite my face and cancel all of it and continue to enjoy my KK.


I am thinking that when it says shipping soon, it will get there way before the 16th. Your shipping soon could turn into shipped and then go out the same time than mine that has been on shipped since yesterday, but hasn't actually left Amazon yet. So its probably sitting right next to your kindle right now waiting.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Put me in the anxious and frustrated crowd now...
> 
> I ordered at 1:02:16 on the 6th (as soon as the link went live), have not messed with it, changed anything, added anything, cancelled anything, confirmed anything, blah, blah, blah...
> Paperwhite wifi/SO with one-day delivery has always shown estimated arrival date of 10-02. Persimmon cover, to be shipped separately, has always shown an estimated delivery date of 10-16. Fine.
> 
> Status changed in the last 10 minutes to Shipping Soon, ONE shipment with both items, estimated delivery now October 16th. I really hope that is just a glitch in the system and they are both out for delivery tomorrow. If not, I will cut off my nose to spite my face and cancel all of it and continue to enjoy my KK.


That's exactly my situation. The Kindle was scheduled to arrive 10/3 (didn't opt for the one-day Prime shipping). Fuchsia cover was originally schedule to arrive on 10/16 then sometime in the past few weeks it changed to 10/31.

Like you, the status changed to Shipping Soon, one shipment with both items and delivery on 10/31. I just have to believe that everything will show up on Wednesday. I HAVE TO BELIEVE THAT!!!!

L


----------



## Leslie

I decided to check the spam folder in case my shipping message from Amazon went awry. What did I find?

*Your Amazon.com order of "Casio GW718A-3V G-Shock Atomic Solar Watch" has shipped!*

Trouble is, I never ordered an atomic solar watch. LOL.

Where's my Kindle shipping notice...??

L


----------



## tomato88

Both my PW WiFi and blue cover have been under status "shipping soon," since last night.

One thing that really bother me about Amazon using Lasership around my area is that they drive recklessly. I mean, I'm a guy in mid-20s who drives a manual car on sport suspensions and enjoys when the anti-skid control flashes on the dashboard as if it's saying "EASYYY BOYY..." And to me these Lasership drivers seem to be on drugs or something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Amazon just posted this on FB:

Kindle Paperwhite is the world's most advanced e-reader - with higher resolution, higher contrast, a patented built-in light, and 8 week battery life - and we're excited to start shipping to customers today.

with a link to order if you haven't yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DreamWeaver said:


> Resistance is futile, Jim! So far, I have kept my finger from pressing the Buy button, but I may buckle after I hold a Paperwhite at Best Buy/Staples...


Seriously: Watch this: http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/30/3433110/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-review

It almost made me order another one. . . . . . .


----------



## Atunah

My PW is finally moving. Some odd notice though on the UPS tracking page.



> Scheduled For Early Delivery On:
> Tuesday, 10/02/2012, By End of Day
> Originally Scheduled For Delivery On:
> Thursday, 10/04/2012, By End of Day


It has always said delivery on the 2nd. So I guess I am lucky? 

At first it had said it will come from TN. But it says now received by shipper in Mesquite TX. So I guess its in my state.


----------



## Emily King

It's a new day, so I'm attempting another complaint about no movement to see if mine will ship... (It is at "shipping soon", and EDD 10/3).

<crossing fingers>


----------



## HappyGuy

There're probably a roomful of people at Amazon with two large screen monitors on the wall. One shows the Amazon orders database and the other Kindleboards. They're monitoring this thread, randomly changing shipping dates in the database and are laughing their butts off as they see our reactions. In fact, the monitors are probably in their break room!!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> That's what I am hoping, too. Surely if they have been combined into one shipment and won't be delivered until the 16th, the order would not have changed to "Shipping Soon" already.
> 
> It will be here tomorrow, it will be here tomorrow, it will be here tomorrow... Everyone chant with me--it will be here tomorrow, it will be here tomorrow...


I'm not chanting for you. Last time I chanted for you, you went and spelunked on me!


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> Seriously: Watch this: http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/30/3433110/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-review
> 
> It almost made me order another one. . . . . . .


Great review. Now I want it even more.


----------



## D/W

Ann in Arlington said:


> Seriously: Watch this: http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/30/3433110/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-review
> 
> It almost made me order another one. . . . . . .


Thanks a lot, Ann. Are you trying to _torture_ me?  I did watch the video. It's a fantastic device!


----------



## crisandria

Just got a txt from Amazon with a tracking number for my order that contains the Kindle PW. it says delivery by 10/2 by 8pm....orders page still shows shipping soon, no email notice, and no s/n number yet.


----------



## Tatiana

My 3G shipped out at 7:23 a.m. this morning, according to the tracking information.


----------



## bordercollielady

Tatiana said:


> My 3G shipped out at 7:23 a.m. this morning, according to the tracking information.


With or without special offers Still looking for a pattern and/or a "shipping soon" status.. hah!


----------



## kkingdon

I just was notified that my PW cover shipped. The PW itself is showing Oct 12 arrival.


----------



## techiegirl

I placed 4 separate orders on 9/6.

1) 3G SO - shipping soon (expected 10/2) - paid for 1 day shipping
2) wifi SO - shipping soon (expected 10/2) - paid for 1 day shipping
3) fushia case - shipping soon (expected 10/2) - paid for 1 day shipping
4) black case - shipped (was expected 10/11) - standard 2 day prime shipping

So the one item that has been shipped and is due tomorrow is the one that I did not pay for extra shipping fee.


----------



## misscrabtree

Ugh....ordered the PW and a cover the first day it was offered.  The cover has always said delivery 10/30 and the PW 10/2 (with one-day shipping); now when I look at my order, the PW and cover are set to deliver 10/30!!!  I called Amazon and they said they are temporarily out of stock on the cover and the PW (wi-fi with offers).  I asked how they could be out of stock for an order placed on the first day and why they waited until the day it was supposed to ship out to me to change the order.  It would help if they sent an order update or something to alert me that my order was now a month away.


----------



## telracs

if it doesn't flip from shipping soon to shipped by 5 pm, i AM going to cancel it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

telracs said:


> if it doesn't flip from shipping soon to shipped by 5 pm, i AM going to cancel it.


That would be biting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## Broadus

telracs said:


> if it doesn't flip from shipping soon to shipped by 5 pm, i AM going to cancel it.


When would you get it then?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> if it doesn't flip from shipping soon to shipped by 5 pm, i AM going to cancel it.


Why?

As long as it gets delivered when they say it will, why set an aribitrary time? I think the last time I was on Kindle watch here on the east coast, the "Shipping Soon" didn't change until rather late at night. If you're near a distribution center, they don't have to get it to the shipping center as early.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> That would be biting off your nose to spite your face.


no... it means someone else in the queue who wants one more than i do will get theirs. i'm really thinking that this whole thing is the universe's way of telling me to stick with my baby K and be happy and take it to India.



Broadus said:


> When would you get it then?


i wouldn't. i'd stick with my baby k.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Why?
> 
> As long as it gets delivered when they say it will, why set an aribitrary time? I think the last time I was on Kindle watch here on the east coast, the "Shipping Soon" didn't change until rather late at night. If you're near a distribution center, they don't have to get it to the shipping center as early.
> 
> Betsy


see above. if the universe is telling me it's not to be, it's not to be. if it doesn't arrive tomorrow, i won't see it until Thursday and will have only 10 days to decide if i wanna keep it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  If that's what you want.  I think it's pretty silly. . . .but it's your money/kindle/time to do with as you wish.


----------



## lori_piper

FWIW, my Fire still said "Shipping Soon" after it was delivered.

With these launches, it sometimes takes a while for the systems to catch up.


----------



## sparklemotion

telracs said:


> if it doesn't arrive tomorrow, i won't see it until Thursday and will have only 10 days to decide if i wanna keep it.


Why would you only have 10 days to decide whether to keep it? I'm not following?


----------



## DD

telracs said:


> no... it means someone else in the queue who wants one more than i do will get theirs. i'm really thinking that this whole thing is the universe's way of telling me to stick with my baby K and be happy and take it to India.
> 
> i wouldn't. i'd stick with my baby k.
> 
> see above. if the universe is telling me it's not to be, it's not to be. if it doesn't arrive tomorrow, i won't see it until Thursday and will have only 10 days to decide if i wanna keep it.


If you cancel it, could you please ask them to use yours to get me back in line for 10/3 delivery? JK!

A computer glitch has moved me to 10/15 and so far, Amazon says they can't do anything about it. They're still researching it and I expect a phone call by 4:30 today.


----------



## LuvHorses

lori_piper said:


> FWIW, my Fire still said "Shipping Soon" after it was delivered.
> 
> With these launches, it sometimes takes a while for the systems to catch up.


Exactly!

My adapter still says shipping soon, and It arrived at my house last Monday...


----------



## w5jck

telracs said:


> if it doesn't flip from shipping soon to shipped by 5 pm, i AM going to cancel it.


I suggest being patient. Not all is as it seems.... My order went to "Shipping Soon" and stayed there for almost 18 hours before switching to "Shipped." After I received the shipped notice with tracking number the UPS website showed that the item had a shipping label printed but was not in their possession. Amazon indicated the shipping label was printed in TN, so I thought that was where the item was located. For well over 15 hours UPS showed the item not in their possession, then suddenly it appeared in Mesquite, TX about 30 miles away from my home. Apparently the PW was actually shipped from the north TX distribution warehouse and not TN. So both Amazon and UPS websites seem to be lagging way behind on updating us with current shipping info. I'm not surprised by that or mad as given the shear number of PWs being shipped I can see how information would get delayed.


----------



## bordercollielady

May I vent... I just called Customer Service - they ran out of stock.. and my PW is not shipping until the week of Oct 22nd..  they said that if it still shows Not Yet Shipped - there is no way for it to reach me by Oct 2nd..   And I ordered it on Sept 6th.  Maddening..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sparklemotion said:


> Why would you only have 10 days to decide whether to keep it? I'm not following?


She's leaving on a trip and won't be back before the thirty day return window is up....

Betsy


----------



## telracs

sparklemotion said:


> Why would you only have 10 days to decide whether to keep it? I'm not following?


i leave on out of the country vacation.....


----------



## LaraAmber

w5jck said:


> I suggest being patient. Not all is as it seems.... My order went to "Shipping Soon" and stayed there for almost 18 hours before switching to "Shipped." After I received the shipped notice with tracking number the UPS website showed that the item had a shipping label printed but was not in their possession. Amazon indicated the shipping label was printed in TN, so I thought that was where the item was located. For well over 15 hours UPS showed the item not in their possession, then suddenly it appeared in Mesquite, TX about 30 miles away from my home. Apparently the PW was actually shipped from the north TX distribution warehouse and not TN. So both Amazon and UPS websites seem to be lagging way behind on updating us with current shipping info. I'm not surprised by that or mad as given the shear number of PWs being shipped I can see how information would get delayed.


If the internet just had bigger tubes there wouldn't be these information delays!


----------



## w5jck

bordercollielady said:


> May I vent... I just called Customer Service - they ran out of stock.. and my PW is not shipping until the week of Oct 22nd.. they said that if it still shows Not Yet Shipped - there is no way for it to reach me by Oct 2nd.. And I ordered it on Sept 6th. Maddening..


Ouch! I hope the CS rep was simply ill informed, as is so often the case when it comes to shipping issues.


----------



## LaraAmber

bordercollielady said:


> May I vent... I just called Customer Service - they ran out of stock.. and my PW is not shipping until the week of Oct 22nd.. they said that if it still shows Not Yet Shipped - there is no way for it to reach me by Oct 2nd.. And I ordered it on Sept 6th. Maddening..


Did you talk to Kindle customer service or general customer service? Because I have heard before about general customer service not always really knowing what's going on.

Honestly I would believe "ran out of shipping labels" before I would believe they ran out of Kindles for existing orders, especially since they have been giving later dates for new orders not promising everyone "Oct 3", which seems to me like Amazon has a handle on their inventory count.


----------



## bordercollielady

LaraAmber said:


> Did you talk to Kindle customer service or general customer service? Because I have heard before about general customer service not always really knowing what's going on.


The first time I called general and they told me to talk to Kindle CS. It was the Kindle CS that gave me the delivery date of the week of Oct 22nd.. I asked them to update my order but so far they haven't.


----------



## sparklemotion

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She's leaving on a trip and won't be back before the thirty day return window is up....
> Betsy





telracs said:


> i leave on out of the country vacation.....


oic. I hope it ships soon for you.


----------



## Not Here

Woohoo! Just got my PW. Hope everyone gets theirs soon. Now off to play.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bethany B. said:


> Woohoo! Just got my PW. Hope everyone gets theirs soon. Now off to play.


Now _that_ is good news! For all of us.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

I'm so used to this from video game releases. Don't panic! Most new releases are drop shipped. Instead of having the kindles delivered to Amazon and Amazon entering them into inventory and sending them out, Amazon sends the orders to the manufacturer/importer and they're sent directly to customers and the delivery information is sent to Amazon and entered later. Sometimes after the item is already delivered.


----------



## LaraAmber

Bethany B. said:


> Woohoo! Just got my PW. Hope everyone gets theirs soon. Now off to play.


Unboxing pics! NOW! (please)


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> May I vent... I just called Customer Service - they ran out of stock.. and my PW is not shipping until the week of Oct 22nd.. they said that if it still shows Not Yet Shipped - there is no way for it to reach me by Oct 2nd.. And I ordered it on Sept 6th. Maddening..


That _is_ maddening! I was told the same thing when a computer glitch moved my EDD FROM 10/3 to 10/15 yesterday and I ordered on Sept. 6 at 1:49 PM EST! How is it possible for people who ordered a week or so later would get theirs before I get mine?


----------



## telracs

to be truthful, part of the reason i'm considering cancelling is the same reason i ordered the PW, namely, the trip.  I have a 14 hour flight and figured the PW would be best for that.  however, we also have 4 internal flights in India, and I'm a little worried about airport stuff with it.  or leaving it in a hotel somewhere. so part of me is thinking that canceling and taking the baby k with is the better idea.....


----------



## Atunah

Bethany B. said:


> Woohoo! Just got my PW. Hope everyone gets theirs soon. Now off to play.


Please don't leave us hanging like this woman  . What is wrong with you  

Go play and then report


----------



## sparklemotion

Bethany B. said:


> Woohoo! Just got my PW. Hope everyone gets theirs soon. Now off to play.


Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## Yollo

LaraAmber said:


> Unboxing pics! NOW! (please)


I second this! I would love to hear your thoughts as well!


----------



## bordercollielady

DD said:


> That _is_ maddening! I was told the same thing when a computer glitch moved my EDD FROM 10/3 to 10/15 yesterday and I ordered on Sept. 6 at 1:49 PM EST! How is it possible for people who ordered a week or so later would get theirs before I get mine?


I ordered mine at 1:30 on Sept 6th. I will wait until I see the updated delivery date before I believe it - but I'm about ready to cancel as well. So disappointed.. and I can probably buy one at retail before mine comes.


----------



## Kathy

Bethany B. said:


> Woohoo! Just got my PW. Hope everyone gets theirs soon. Now off to play.


What was your delivery date? I didn't think anyone's was before 10/2. That is great news.


----------



## durphy

So, my Track Package button on the right side isn't highlighted, but I can go to Available Actions and Track Package gives me this:

Tracking Information:
Status:         Shipping Soon
Latest Event: Order Received - Sep 6, 2012 1:08:13 PM
Description: We've started preparing your shipment for delivery and it should leave our facility in the next few hours to a few days. 
                        We'll send you an e-mail once your order has shipped. The length of time your shipment spends in shipping soon does not              impact your delivery date.


----------



## Kathy

I got my K2 before they changed the shipping status. I have faith in Amazon.


----------



## Kathy

durphy said:


> So, my Track Package button on the right side isn't highlighted, but I can go to Available Actions and Track Package gives me this:
> 
> Tracking Information:
> Status: Shipping Soon
> Latest Event: Order Received - Sep 6, 2012 1:08:13 PM
> Description: We've started preparing your shipment for delivery and it should leave our facility in the next few hours to a few days.
> We'll send you an e-mail once your order has shipped. The length of time your shipment spends in shipping soon does not impact your delivery date.


That is a stock message on all orders. You can't track it until they give you the shipping number. I'm sure they are working hard to get all orders out.


----------



## Neo

Atunah said:


> You don't want chocolate?


LOL! No I don't want chocolate, I just want my PW (ok, I also can't have chocolate, I'm allergic to milk, so that does make it easy to say no   )!!!!

Mine has been saying Shipping Soon since yesterday morning, and it's getting a tad old now... They messed up my order last time (for the KT), so I know they could mess up again. I ordered a 3G with SO on the 6th, almost immediately when it went up, with one day shipping (FWIW)

Bethany, congratulations on your PW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoooo, at least one of us got it ! And yes, pictures pleeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!!!!


----------



## w5jck

bordercollielady said:


> I ordered mine at 1:30 on Sept 6th. I will wait until I see the updated delivery date before I believe it - but I'm about ready to cancel as well. So disappointed.. and I can probably buy one at retail before mine comes.


I doubt they will be in any B&M retail stores before November, especially if they are running low on stock. If you cancel now you will be put at the bottom of the list if you re-order later. Better to get it on Oct 22 than way into November.


----------



## telracs

Neo said:


> LOL! No I don't want chocolate, I just want my PW (ok, I also can't have chocolate, I'm allergic to milk, so that does make it easy to say no   )!!!!


Neo, my saying i don't want chocolate is like.... homer saying he doesn't want donuts or beer.

and i still don't want chocolate, i want a friggin' shipping e-mail!


----------



## bordercollielady

w5jck said:


> I doubt they will be in any B&M retail stores before November, especially if they are running low on stock. If you cancel now you will be put at the bottom of the list if you re-order later. Better to get it on Oct 22 than way into November.


What amazes me.. if they did this to me, I suspect they are doing it to others. So much for being a loyal Kindle customer.. since K1. I know I'm overreacting, but this may just be the universe telling me that I would have returned it anyway since I am touch averse. Can I cancel my warranty


----------



## Neo

telracs said:


> Neo, my saying i don't want chocolate is like.... homer saying he doesn't want donuts or beer.
> 
> and i still don't want chocolate, i want a friggin' shipping e-mail!


I know    - I was just answering Atunah, who was originally commenting on me saying "I'm with Telracs", when I was making reference to your first post this morning, about what if your PW didn't say shipped by this afternoon...

Still: I'm still with you, and I don't want chocolate, and I want my shipping notice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## telracs

Neo said:


> I know    - I was just answering Atunah, who was originally commenting on me saying "I'm with Telracs", when I was making reference to your first post this morning, about what if your PW didn't say shipped by this afternoon...
> 
> Still: I'm still with you, and I don't want chocolate, and I want my shipping notice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


but the good part is, internet chocolate is non-allergenic. so after we get the PWs we can celebrate.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

misscrabtree said:


> Ugh....ordered the PW and a cover the first day it was offered. The cover has always said delivery 10/30 and the PW 10/2 (with one-day shipping); now when I look at my order, the PW and cover are set to deliver 10/30!!! I called Amazon and they said they are temporarily out of stock on the cover and the PW (wi-fi with offers). I asked how they could be out of stock for an order placed on the first day and why they waited until the day it was supposed to ship out to me to change the order. It would help if they sent an order update or something to alert me that my order was now a month away.


Don't panic. Do they say "shipping soon"? When I ordered my PW and cover, the PW said Oct. 2 and the cover said Nov. 5., as two separate orders. Now they are one, and it says "shipping soon" but has Nov. 5. I don't believe the Nov. 5. I think it's just a glitch that when the order was re-combined (because now the cover is available at the same time as the PW), the computer is showing the later of the two dates. In a way, the logic makes sense - if two items with different availability dates are combined into one order, when will it arrive? The later of the two availability dates. Except they never updated the availability of the cover.

Has your CC been charged? Mine has. That means it's about to be shipped. I've had some 1-day "it's been shipped" emails arrive quite late the night before.

With the K3, I was quite annoyed and chatting online with Amazon at like 6pm the night before I was supposed to receive the kindle, because it still said "not yet shipped". I figured there was no way I'd get it the next day, but I did get it the next day, and then I was annoyed at myself for getting so stressed out.


----------



## Neo

telracs said:


> but the good part is, internet chocolate is non-allergenic. so after we get the PWs we can celebrate.


Totally    (I'll take anything with Gianduja )


----------



## KBoards Admin

I ordered on September 6th (of course!) and my shipping date is showing now as October 3rd. Two more days!!

Congrats on those who have received it already! Yes, we want pictures!!


----------



## sparklemotion

LaraAmber said:


> Did you talk to Kindle customer service or general customer service? Because I have heard before about general customer service not always really knowing what's going on.
> 
> Honestly I would believe "ran out of shipping labels" before I would believe they ran out of Kindles for existing orders, especially since they have been giving later dates for new orders not promising everyone "Oct 3", which seems to me like Amazon has a handle on their inventory count.


This is my feeling as well.


----------



## firedawn

Order Placed: September 6, 2012 - About an hour after press conference. 

Shipment #1: Not Yet Shipped   
Delivery estimate: October 19, 2012

Sigh.


----------



## Broadus

telracs said:


> to be truthful, part of the reason i'm considering cancelling is the same reason i ordered the PW, namely, the trip. I have a 14 hour flight and figured the PW would be best for that. however, we also have 4 internal flights in India, and I'm a little worried about airport stuff with it. or leaving it in a hotel somewhere. so part of me is thinking that canceling and taking the baby k with is the better idea.....


Under those conditions, I would probably cancel the PW, too.


----------



## Anita

bordercollielady said:


> May I vent... I just called Customer Service - they ran out of stock.. and my PW is not shipping until the week of Oct 22nd.. they said that if it still shows Not Yet Shipped - there is no way for it to reach me by Oct 2nd.. And I ordered it on Sept 6th. Maddening..


That _is_ maddening....and if it's true I will not get mine until 10/22 either even though I ordered it around 1:30 on 9/6.

OTH, not all CS reps are created equal and the one you spoke to may have been wrong. In fact, based on past history with mass shipments from Amazon I think there is a good chance the information is wrong.

Either way, I guess I will get it when I get it......


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm still waiting for them to update my order information.. still says Not Yet Shipped and expected deliver Oct 2nd.   The least they can do is to give us correct information.   Sorry - but I'm not very happy with Amazon right now..  with all the stuff I buy from them... grrrrrrr

Amazon just sent me this email in response to my calling them:

Hello, 

When an item is listed as "Temporarily out of stock. Order now and we'll deliver when available," this means the item isn't ordered frequently. We can't predict exactly how long it'll take to obtain it or when we'll be able to ship it. If you place an order, we'll do our best to get the item for you, and we'll e-mail you as soon as we have more information from our suppliers. 

If it takes too long for us to find stock, you can cancel the order anytime before it enters the shipping process, and you won't be charged. 

I hope this helps! We look forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

bordercollielady said:


> I'm still waiting for them to update my order information.. still says Not Yet Shipped and expected deliver Oct 2nd. The least they can do is to give us correct information. Sorry - but I'm not very happy with Amazon right now.. with all the stuff I buy from them... grrrrrrr
> 
> Amazon just sent me this email in response to my calling them:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> When an item is listed as "Temporarily out of stock. Order now and we'll deliver when available," this means the item isn't ordered frequently. We can't predict exactly how long it'll take to obtain it or when we'll be able to ship it. If you place an order, we'll do our best to get the item for you, and we'll e-mail you as soon as we have more information from our suppliers.
> 
> If it takes too long for us to find stock, you can cancel the order anytime before it enters the shipping process, and you won't be charged.
> 
> I hope this helps! We look forward to seeing you again soon.


As frustrating as it is, I really wouldn't get all worked up about it yet.. They can still get it shipped out to you tonight and you get it tomorrow.. They process orders in batches and maybe they just haven't updated the system it has happened... A LOT!


----------



## LaraAmber

bordercollielady said:


> I'm still waiting for them to update my order information.. still says Not Yet Shipped and expected deliver Oct 2nd. The least they can do is to give us correct information. Sorry - but I'm not very happy with Amazon right now.. with all the stuff I buy from them... grrrrrrr
> 
> Amazon just sent me this email in response to my calling them:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> When an item is listed as "Temporarily out of stock. Order now and we'll deliver when available," this means the item isn't ordered frequently. We can't predict exactly how long it'll take to obtain it or when we'll be able to ship it. If you place an order, we'll do our best to get the item for you, and we'll e-mail you as soon as we have more information from our suppliers.
> 
> If it takes too long for us to find stock, you can cancel the order anytime before it enters the shipping process, and you won't be charged.
> 
> I hope this helps! We look forward to seeing you again soon.


That is a completely canned response. Some person sees key words and hits send. I hate those.


----------



## luvmy4brats

telracs said:


> if it doesn't flip from shipping soon to shipped by 5 pm, i AM going to cancel it.


I'm pretty sure once it has entered the shipping soon stage, you can't cancel it. And just because the system isn't shopping that it has shipped yet, doesn't mean it hasn't already shipped. They may not have updated the system.


----------



## w5jck

bordercollielady said:


> I'm still waiting for them to update my order information.. still says Not Yet Shipped and expected deliver Oct 2nd. The least they can do is to give us correct information. Sorry - but I'm not very happy with Amazon right now.. with all the stuff I buy from them... grrrrrrr
> 
> Amazon just sent me this email in response to my calling them:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> When an item is listed as "Temporarily out of stock. Order now and we'll deliver when available," this means the item isn't ordered frequently. We can't predict exactly how long it'll take to obtain it or when we'll be able to ship it. If you place an order, we'll do our best to get the item for you, and we'll e-mail you as soon as we have more information from our suppliers.
> 
> If it takes too long for us to find stock, you can cancel the order anytime before it enters the shipping process, and you won't be charged.
> 
> I hope this helps! We look forward to seeing you again soon.


That is just a _canned email _and I would *NOT *read anything into it. I still think it is very likely you got a moron for a CS representative. With all the activity today, I doubt Amazon has time to fully update CS on shipping status. You should periodically check your CC to see if it has been charged. If it gets charged then forget about the shipping status because once the CC is charged the Kindle will soon be shipped.


----------



## BenReem

I just got a text saying they shipped my PW with an expected arrival of Oct. 2nd. (I ordered Wifi/SO @ 4pm on sept. 6th with 2 day shipping, so this is a day early!)


ETA: i should also say that I got the text, but it's still showing "shipping soon" online, so that shows me the system is delayed.


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm pretty sure once it has entered the shipping soon stage, you can't cancel it. And just because the system isn't shopping that it has shipped yet, doesn't mean it hasn't already shipped. They may not have updated the system.


one of the actions is "request cancellation". since i haven't done that yet, i don't know what reality of that button is.



BenReem said:


> I just got a text saying they shipped my PW with an expected arrival of Oct. 2nd. (I ordered Wifi/SO @ 4pm on sept. 6th with 2 day shipping, so this is a day early!)


and no offense to ben, but why are people who are expecting a delivery a day later getting notices and I'm not?

and how did someone actually get a PW delivered today?


----------



## Not Here

Okay, sorry for the delay in replying. Had to meet my daughter at the bus.

So I pre-ordered right after the press release. Hopefully everyone else who did will get theirs soon. I know I'm very close to a major warehouse and that seems to have pushed things on. 

I bought a PW w/ads and have owned a K2 and currently have Touch. 
Initial thoughts-
-So much more sensitive than the touch
-Processes things a little faster than the touch
-LOVE the lighting. My house is always on the darker side and it's so easy to read.
-Nice little instillation intro. that highlights a few things that are different.
-Love how the covers all show up on the device
-Did notice that in cloud mode the covers aren't as quick to show up. It has made transferring books tedious.
-It's slightly smaller than the touch I think. And even feels like it weighs a little less (although this might be due to the lack of cover).
-Love the back grip on it. It runs less of a risk of slipping (what was up with all those metal backs?)

Hummmmm. I think that's it. Any questions?


----------



## BenReem

telracs said:


> and no offense to ben, but why are people who are expecting a delivery a day later getting notices and I'm not?
> 
> and how did someone actually get a PW delivered today?


None taken; i got a text because my text notifications are enabled. are yours enabled? mine still says shipping soon online.


----------



## sparklemotion

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm pretty sure once it has entered the shipping soon stage, you can't cancel it. And just because the system isn't shopping that it has shipped yet, doesn't mean it hasn't already shipped. They may not have updated the system.


I believe you can still cancel at that point. Mine is at the shipping soon stage and the request cancellation button is still there. Not that I'll be using it.


----------



## Kathy

Since I have a charge pending on my credit card I'm pretty sure I will get it on my delivery date 10/3. They don't charge your card unless they are really shipping it. The status for all of my Kindles have never updated quickly so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ok - I called another rep.   She said that if my delivery date had changed, I would receive an email telling me that..  She thinks that the previous rep just went to the product page to get the Oct 22nd date.  She still thinks I will get mine  tomorrow..   She also doesn't see any indication that there is any problem with my order.    So - I think - on that note - I need to get a glass of wine and  try not to check my order status anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LaraAmber said:


> That is a completely canned response. Some person sees key words and hits send. I hate those.


Yes. . .except I doubt it was even a person. . .probably an AI. . . . . .

Try to relax . . . . .those of us who've been around a while are not seeing _anything_ new this time. They process orders in batches. They update status in batches. Often not the same batches. Some see no movement and then the kindle is on their doorstep. In 99% of the cases, you WILL get it by the date that was shown when you originally ordered it. Have a cocktail or something. . . . . . .


----------



## LaraAmber

bordercollielady said:


> Ok - I called another rep. She said that if my delivery date had changed, I would receive an email telling me that.. She thinks that the previous rep just went to the product page to get the Oct 22nd date. She still thinks I will get mine tomorrow.. She also doesn't see any indication that there is any problem with my order. So - I think - on that note - I need to get a glass of wine of try not to check my order status anymore.


Have you checked your credit card? I don't see a charge yet, but when I subtract my "available credit" and my "current balance" from my credit limit, I get a difference that is exactly the amount of my Kindle order.


----------



## DD

Well, I got a Shipped email for my purple Paperwhite cover. It's going to be lonely waiting here for a Kindle. They were supposed to arrive at the same time.  Amazon is still investigating what happened to change my EDD. The CS supervisor has called me back twice today saying he doesn't know anything more yet but he's trying everything he could to find out. 

I'm truly happy for those of you who have already received or are receiving your new Kindles tomorrow. I know I would have been among you if only I hadn't gone to the order detail to confirm that my shipping was 2-day Prime.  Oh well, I've learned a lesson.. Just be patient and wait until the shipping status updates because, eventually, it will.


----------



## bordercollielady

LaraAmber said:


> Have you checked your credit card? I don't see a charge yet, but when I subtract my "available credit" and my "current balance" from my credit limit, I get a difference that is exactly the amount of my Kindle order.


Yes - no charge (pending) on my card yet either..


----------



## LaraAmber

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . .except I doubt it was even a person. . .probably an AI. . . . . .
> 
> Try to relax . . . . .those of us who've been around a while are not seeing _anything_ new this time. They process orders in batches. They update status in batches. Often not the same batches. Some see no movement and then the kindle is on their doorstep. In 99% of the cases, you WILL get it by the date that was shown when you originally ordered it. Have a cocktail or something. . . . . . .


But not a coffee! Let's pinky swear to not have another Starbucks if you're awaiting a Kindle order. The caffeine can't help the wait!


----------



## Kathy

Exactly what Ann said. Mine is still in shipping soon but as the message says in tracking:

"The length of time your shipment spends in shipping soon does not impact your delivery date"


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> Ok - I called another rep. She said that if my delivery date had changed, I would receive an email telling me that.. She thinks that the previous rep just went to the product page to get the Oct 22nd date. She still thinks I will get mine tomorrow.. She also doesn't see any indication that there is any problem with my order. So - I think - on that note - I need to get a glass of wine and try not to check my order status anymore.


Good news!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Mods,

Maybe it is time to create a thread in the 'reviews' forum just for the PW? It looks like some folks are receiving theirs, and the rest of us are dying to hear all about them.


----------



## DD

LaraAmber said:


> But not a coffee! Let's pinky swear to not have another Starbucks if you're awaiting a Kindle order. The caffeine can't help the wait!


A Xanax would help though!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Mods,
> 
> Maybe it is time to create a thread in the 'reviews' forum just for the PW? It looks like some folks are receiving theirs, and the rest of us are dying to hear all about them.


Thanks for the reminder. . . I know Harvey meant to but he's been busy. . . .I'll get Betsy to give him a little poke with her Cattle Prod.


----------



## Anita

bordercollielady said:


> So - I think - on that note - I need to get a glass of wine and try not to check my order status anymore.


Oh. I think a glass of wine when I get home will calm me nicely....what a lovely idea!!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Mine was scheduled to arrive the 12th or within a couple of days of then. Got an email today saying it shipped Friday and should arrive on the 5th. Yay, Amazon!

The cover is still not scheduled to arrive until the 18th, but when my KK was new, I fastened it in a K1 cover with rubber bands. I have an old KK cover that had the problem causing the KK to reboot constantly because when I got a refund (another yay, Amazon), they told me to just keep it. I ripped the metal hooks out and have been using it for a Kobo I picked up on sale just to have an epub reader. So I'll find a way to use that cover for the PW until its own arrives.

P.S. The reason mine is taking a while is that I'm not a Prime member and didn't pay for expedited shipping of any sort. I usually get things sooner than the estimate, though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Well, I got a Shipped email for my purple Paperwhite cover. It's going to be lonely waiting here for a Kindle. They were supposed to arrive at the same time.  Amazon is still investigating what happened to change my EDD. The CS supervisor has called me back twice today saying he doesn't know anything more yet but he's trying everything he could to find out.
> 
> I'm truly happy for those of you who have already received or are receiving your new Kindles tomorrow. I know I would have been among you if only I hadn't gone to the order detail to confirm that my shipping was 2-day Prime. Oh well, I've learned a lesson.. Just be patient and wait until the shipping status updates because, eventually, it will.


DD, I learned with the K3 not to go in and change shipping speed, change payment, or anything like that within a few days of the shipping date because it actually pulls it out of the shipping process. Weren't you one of the ones that happened to back then as well?


----------



## Steph H

BenReem said:


> None taken; i got a text because my text notifications are enabled. are yours enabled? mine still says shipping soon online.


Where can you enable text notifications on an overall basis? I remember seeing them on individual orders once shipped, but since my KPW and cover are just showing 'shipping soon', text notifications aren't yet an option.

ETA: Never mind, I found it. In case anyone else wants to know, it's under Your Account | Settings | Manage Text Tracking Alerts


----------



## LaraAmber

Your Account/Settings/Manage Text Tracking Alerts.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bethany B. said:


> Okay, sorry for the delay in replying. Had to meet my daughter at the bus.
> 
> So I pre-ordered right after the press release. Hopefully everyone else who did will get theirs soon. I know I'm very close to a major warehouse and that seems to have pushed things on.
> 
> I bought a PW w/ads and have owned a K2 and currently have Touch.
> Initial thoughts-
> -So much more sensitive than the touch
> -Processes things a little faster than the touch
> -LOVE the lighting. My house is always on the darker side and it's so easy to read.
> -Nice little instillation intro. that highlights a few things that are different.
> -Love how the covers all show up on the device
> -Did notice that in cloud mode the covers aren't as quick to show up. It has made transferring books tedious.
> -It's slightly smaller than the touch I think. And even feels like it weighs a little less (although this might be due to the lack of cover).
> -Love the back grip on it. It runs less of a risk of slipping (what was up with all those metal backs?)
> 
> Hummmmm. I think that's it. Any questions?


I'm so jealous that you got yours already. I wish I lived closer to a distribution center.


----------



## DD

Luvmy4brats said:


> DD, I learned with the K3 not to go in and change shipping speed, change payment, or anything like that within a few days of the shipping date because it actually pulls it out of the shipping process. Weren't you one of the ones that happened to back then as well?


Hi, Heather! Oh yes, that happened to me with the K3! But I didn't change anything this time. My shipping speed was always the same. I have to learn not to even _look_ at my order until I get the 'Shipped' email!


----------



## Steph H

Thanks, Lara, I see now you were posting as I was editing!


----------



## CrystalStarr

I just got a text that my case shipped!  Of course my case... not my Kindle! Come on PW!


----------



## Emily King

CrystalStarr said:


> I just got a text that my case shipped! Of course my case... not my Kindle! Come on PW!


Same here...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm so jealous that you got yours already. I wish I lived closer to a distribution center.


That doesn't necessarily help, Heather. I live about 30 minutes from a distribution center and mine shipped out of Tennessee last night. (I'm in KY).


----------



## Eilene

CrystalStarr said:


> I just got a text that my case shipped! Of course my case... not my Kindle! Come on PW!


Ditto!!!


----------



## mooshie78

My tracking is the same as earlier--not updates since early this morning.  So guessing it will come tomorrow--can't complain since it was originally estimated for Wednesday.


FedEx Tracking Details

Oct 1, 2012 4:10 AM, In transit, ATLANTA, GA
Oct 1, 2012 2:23 AM, Departed FedEx location, FEDEX SMARTPOST ATLANTA, GA
Oct 1, 2012 12:00 AM, Shipment information sent to U.S. Postal Service
Sep 30, 2012 6:57 PM, Arrived at FedEx location, FEDEX SMARTPOST ATLANTA, GA
Sep 30, 2012 1:16 PM, Shipment information sent to FedEx


Checking the tracking on USPS.com just shows that they received electronic shipping info.  So I'm guessing they'll get it some point today and deliver it tomorrow.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Hah!

My status has changed to shipped!

It left an Amazon facility in Phoenix, AZ, about 45 minutes ago!

Latest Event:	Phoenix AZ
Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier - October 1, 2012 1:14:43 PM

So, it's on the way!

I also have a serial number and an extended warranty number!

It don't get more official than that.


----------



## stargazer0725

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That doesn't necessarily help, Heather. I live about 30 minutes from a distribution center and mine shipped out of Tennessee last night. (I'm in KY).


Ditto that. I'm sitting here watching my PW languish in the UPS hub not 20 minutes away from me. Funny thing is that the darn thing had to drive right past me on a truck to get from the Amazon distribution center to the UPS hub.


----------



## PinkKindle

Mine has stayed the same all day too.  It says it is in my town -- not in Birmingham (which is the nearest city and what it would show if it was coming UPS), but actually in my town, presumably at the post office -- but that's it.  It has said that since about 9 a.m.  It did not come with today's mail.   USPS also still just shows "electronic shipping info received."   Surely they'll give it to me tomorrow, won't they?  I feel like my poor Paperwhite is being held hostage.


----------



## mooshie78

PinkKindle said:


> Mine has stayed the same all day too. It says it is in my town -- not in Birmingham (which is the nearest city and what it would show if it was coming UPS), but actually in my town, presumably at the post office -- but that's it. It has said that since about 9 a.m. It did not come with today's mail.  USPS also still just shows "electronic shipping info received." Surely they'll give it to me tomorrow, won't they? I feel like my poor Paperwhite is being held hostage.


Probably. My order last week did that, and didn't update again until after it was delivered. Came on Tuesday, didn't show up on USPS as anything other than "electronic shipping info received" until Wednesday when it updated to shipped. I looked as I checked the mail Wed morning (didn't check on Tuesday) and was surprised to find the package since mail doesn't come until the evening at my place. Showed that it was delivered tuesday evening, tracking just didn't update so I didn't bother checking the mail box.


----------



## mistyd107

Bethany B. said:


> Okay, sorry for the delay in replying. Had to meet my daughter at the bus.
> 
> So I pre-ordered right after the press release. Hopefully everyone else who did will get theirs soon. I know I'm very close to a major warehouse and that seems to have pushed things on.
> 
> I bought a PW w/ads and have owned a K2 and currently have Touch.
> Initial thoughts-
> -So much more sensitive than the touch
> -Processes things a little faster than the touch
> -LOVE the lighting. My house is always on the darker side and it's so easy to read.
> -Nice little instillation intro. that highlights a few things that are different.
> -Love how the covers all show up on the device
> -Did notice that in cloud mode the covers aren't as quick to show up. It has made transferring books tedious.
> -It's slightly smaller than the touch I think. And even feels like it weighs a little less (although this might be due to the lack of cover).
> -Love the back grip on it. It runs less of a risk of slipping (what was up with all those metal backs?)
> 
> Hummmmm. I think that's it. Any questions?


Silly question, but are the Author screensavers still around?? I'm beyond sick of looking at the dead authors lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Progress!

Just got a text that it's shipped. . . . .woo hoo.

AND, FWIW, it shows that the shipper got it as of 12:51 and it only just changed status. . . . .so, yeah. . .delays in the electronic record. Deep breaths people: it won't be long now.

Think I _will_ have that beer, though. 

And. . . . . .just got the usual Amazon shipment emails -- yes email*s*, the cover shipped too even though it had been saying Oct 29 up until now -- and a 'welcome to Kindle' email. Also, River Song has a serial number, an email address, and there are dictionaries now in my archives that aren't in English. Not even in the English alphabet. . . .Chinese and Japanese it appears -- one looks like it could be a translation dictionary which is kind of cool.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Progress!
> 
> Just got a text that it's shipped. . . . .woo hoo.
> 
> AND, FWIW, it shows that the shipper got it as of 12:51 and it only just changed status. . . . .so, yeah. . .delays in the electronic record. Deep breaths people: it won't be long now.
> 
> Think I _will_ have that beer, though.


I got some decent beer in the house, want some?  I got some Spaten, some Paulaner and some Czechvar .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I never get the texts....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I got some decent beer in the house, want some?  I got some Spaten, some Paulaner and some Czechvar .


I'm _always_ up for decent beer! 

I've actually got some Old Peculiar as well as Scotch Ale and Holy Grail Ale. Oh, and Yuengling Black and Tan.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I never get the texts....
> 
> Betsy


So. . . .they're supposed to send them but they don't come? Do they have the right phone number? And, of course, it has to be a phone/account that accepts texts. But . . . .you know that.


----------



## Kathy

So many people must be checking their order status it has bogged it down. When I try to sign in it just sets there and does nothing.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm _always_ up for decent beer!
> 
> I've actually got some Old Peculiar as well as Scotch Ale and Holy Grail Ale. Oh, and Yuengling Black and Tan.


I am always hunting down bavarian beer, for obvious reasons. . But I am always up trying all kinds. I will not drink anything in a can or anything with the name miller, bud, etc.

None of this is helping time go by faster though.


----------



## mooshie78

Atunah said:


> I will not drink anything in a can....


That's not so valid anymore as a lot of micro/craft breweries have shifted to using cans--they have better cans now with lining in them that keeps the beer from picking up any kind of metallic taste. And it's better for keeping beer since it's more airtight than a bottle and better protected from light.

I was skeptical at first as I'm a big beer lover/beer snob, but there are some really great micro brews out there putting out stuff in cans. Oskar Blues brewing from Colorado being most notable--several of their beers are fantastic: Dale's Pale Ale, Deviant Dales, Ten Fidy Imperial Stout, G'Knight Imperial Red Ale etc.


----------



## PinkKindle

mooshie78 said:


> Probably. My order last week did that, and didn't update again until after it was delivered. Came on Tuesday, didn't show up on USPS as anything other than "electronic shipping info received" until Wednesday when it updated to shipped. I looked as I checked the mail Wed morning (didn't check on Tuesday) and was surprised to find the package since mail doesn't come until the evening at my place. Showed that it was delivered tuesday evening, tracking just didn't update so I didn't bother checking the mail box.


Well I'll definitely be checking for it tomorrow no matter what the tracking says!! If it's not in the mailbox, I'm definitely thinking a stop at the post office might be needed.


----------



## Vicki G.

Just received a text message that my cover has shipped but the web site says "Shipping Soon".     Gotta love it!!!      

Both will be here tomorrow..  as promised.  Thank you, Amazon.


----------



## Broadus

Ann in Arlington said:


> And. . . . . .just got the usual Amazon shipment emails -- yes email*s*, the cover shipped too even though it had been saying Oct 29 up until now -- and a 'welcome to Kindle' email.


The saddle tan cover, Ann? If so, that's encouraging. I had canceled the black one some time back and ordered the saddle tan one, figuring even if it were that late at least I would get the one I ordered. I was hoping that they may get shipped earlier than noted.


----------



## Atunah

mooshie78 said:


> That's not so valid anymore as a lot of micro/craft breweries have shifted to using cans--they have better cans now with lining in them that keeps the beer from picking up any kind of metallic taste. And it's better for keeping beer since it's more airtight than a bottle and better protected from light.
> 
> I was skeptical at first as I'm a big beer lover/beer snob, but there are some really great micro brews out there putting out stuff in cans. Oskar Blues brewing from Colorado being most notable--several of their beers are fantastic: Dale's Pale Ale, Deviant Dales, Ten Fidy Imperial Stout, G'Knight Imperial Red Ale etc.


Well most of the stuff here in store in cans are just regular beers. I am not familiar much with micro brews. 
Its not like I actually drink usually out of the bottle either, I pour into a glass, but I have always had that thing about beer in cans. I don't think I ever saw a beer can when I lived in Bavaria 

I wonder what the lining is though. Would that not seep into the liquid?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . .they're supposed to send them but they don't come? Do they have the right phone number? And, of course, it has to be a phone/account that accepts texts. But . . . .you know that.


Yes, yes and yes. However, I think it's an issue because it's a text number to my iPad. While it works for most things, it apparently doesn't for Amazon. And I don't care enough about the texts to pay .30 for one.

However, good news is both my cover and my PW have shipped. Bad news is the PW, at least, is coming via Lasership.  Edit: Also the cover.

Oh, well, we probably won't be home anyway, there's a thing for the granddaughter in Baltimore and now it looks like we'll be having dinner out, too.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I am always hunting down bavarian beer, for obvious reasons. . But I am always up trying all kinds. I will not drink anything in a can or anything with the name miller, bud, etc.
> 
> None of this is helping time go by faster though.


Me neither! I _used_ to drink what passes for beer here, but then we got stationed in England for 3 years. I learned that what they call beer here, isn't really beer at all. I go for imports or microbrews. . . . Yuengling is a cut above and is the oldest continuously operating brewery. They don't ship west of the Appalacians. . .say they can't control the quality unless they ship it themselves so they just don't ship it that far.

Bavarian beer is quite good too, though. . . . . . . and there are a couple of brew pubs 'round here who do real ale too, which is always good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mooshie78 said:


> That's not so valid anymore as a lot of micro/craft breweries have shifted to using cans--they have better cans now with lining in them that keeps the beer from picking up any kind of metallic taste. And it's better for keeping beer since it's more airtight than a bottle and better protected from light.
> 
> I was skeptical at first as I'm a big beer lover/beer snob, but there are some really great micro brews out there putting out stuff in cans. Oskar Blues brewing from Colorado being most notable--several of their beers are fantastic: Dale's Pale Ale, Deviant Dales, Ten Fidy Imperial Stout, G'Knight Imperial Red Ale etc.


I agree the microbrews are better. . .but I still don't like the taste of the can. . .and no matter what they line the inside with, you still taste it on the top. . . unless you poor it into a glass. So. . .if I have to have it from a can, it goes in a glass. But I'm happy to drink it straight from a bottle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Broadus said:


> The saddle tan cover, Ann? If so, that's encouraging. I had canceled the black one some time back and ordered the saddle tan one, figuring even if it were that late at least I would get the one I ordered. I was hoping that they may get shipped earlier than noted.


I ordered the Persimmon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, yes and yes. However, I think it's an issue because it's a text number to my iPad. While it works for most things, it apparently doesn't for Amazon. And I don't care enough about the texts to pay .30 for one.
> 
> However, good news is both my cover and my PW have shipped. Bad news is the PW, at least, is coming via Lasership.  Edit: Also the cover.


Yeah. . . .mine says Lasership too.  I'm prepared to see a message it's been delivered before it arrives. At which time I will fire off an email to Amazon and when the guy really does bring it I'll counsel him as well.

Or. . . . maybe they'll do it right this time! I shall remain optimistic. 



> Oh, well, we probably won't be home anyway, there's a thing for the granddaughter in Baltimore and now it looks like we'll be having dinner out, too.
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm. . . .hope they don't decide they need a signature and decide not to leave it. You might want to leave a note on your door for them to take it to a neighbor.


----------



## LuvHorses

Well, my cover shipped and arriving tomorrow just in time for my PW arriving 24th


----------



## Not Here

mistyd107 said:


> Silly question, but are the Author screensavers still around?? I'm beyond sick of looking at the dead authors lol


Well, since this one has ads, that's all I'm able to get. My touch is a 3G w/o ads and it has some very uninteresting art on it (like a ink well and pen or plaid design). I'd be interested to see what the screensavers on the non-ad ones are like.


----------



## tomato88

Got a good news! Both of my orders are shipped and even though I didn't choose the expedited shipping, it's estimated to come tomorrow!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mistyd107 said:


> Silly question, but are the Author screensavers still around?? I'm beyond sick of looking at the dead authors lol


If you buy out of ads, the sleep screen images are close ups of everyday things like pencil points and guitar fretboards. More 'graphic' art and less portraiture and classic woodcuts. Nice. At least, that's what's on my Fire . . . . . .


----------



## mistyd107

Bethany B. said:


> Well, since this one has ads, that's all I'm able to get. My touch is a 3G w/o ads and it has some very uninteresting art on it (like a ink well and pen or plaid design). I'd be interested to see what the screensavers on the non-ad ones are like.


duh sorry I totally missed the special offers part


----------



## MsScarlett

My status went from Not Yet Shipped to Shipping Soon to Shipped this morning.  I can't obsessively track because I keep getting a "We're sorry.  We are unable to retrieve shipping info at this time."


----------



## Pushka

telracs said:


> to be truthful, part of the reason i'm considering cancelling is the same reason i ordered the PW, namely, the trip. I have a 14 hour flight and figured the PW would be best for that. however, we also have 4 internal flights in India, and I'm a little worried about airport stuff with it. or leaving it in a hotel somewhere. so part of me is thinking that canceling and taking the baby k with is the better idea.....


Have you been to India before? I have and I think you'd better be prepared for much worse than this amazon issue. Not dangerous stuff but certainly things to really test your patience. This is nothing compared to India.


----------



## mooshie78

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree the microbrews are better. . .but I still don't like the taste of the can. . .and no matter what they line the inside with, you still taste it on the top. . . unless you poor it into a glass. So. . .if I have to have it from a can, it goes in a glass. But I'm happy to drink it straight from a bottle.


Good beer should always be poured in a glass rather than drank out of a can or bottle! 

Bottles still can get some metallic taste from the cap having been on the rim, and it needs poured to stir up the flavor and give it a little head, as well as to let it breathe.


----------



## frazzledglispa

They took approval on my card this morning, but the order still says Shipping soon (PW Wifi with S/O and a blue case) no notices from Amazon, but I just got an e-mail from UPS My Choice telling me that I have a package coming to-morrow from Amazon. I don't have any other pending orders with them, so that must be it. Yay!


----------



## Steph H

Still "Shipping Soon". No Amazon emails or texts. 

Patience, my precious....we must have patience....

ETA: OH! But both the KPW and cover have pending charges against the credit card. Woot!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pushka said:


> Have you been to India before? I have and I think you'd better be prepared for much worse than this amazon issue. Not dangerous stuff but certainly things to really test your patience. This is nothing compared to India.


Did you not like it? I had friends who toured India on motorcycles and loved it.

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon

My estimated delivery date is Thursday, October 4. The earliest of the date range they originally gave me. Though I wouldn't be surprised if it arrives on October 3. That's happened before, ordering from Amazon. 

About beer: I rarely drink it... I think I've had four bottles in the last six years.

But I do like microbrews, when I have one.

A couple favorites:

Samuel Adams' Old Fezziweg

Samuel Adams' Cream Stout

BTW, did anyone notice in their "Manage your devices" area that you can express preferences now of what type of screensavers you'd like to see "more of" on your Kindle?

That's new, I believe. And I made my preferences known to them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CraigInTwinCities said:


> BTW, did anyone notice in their "Manage your devices" area that you can express preferences now of what type of screensavers you'd like to see "more of" on your Kindle?
> 
> That's new, I believe. And I made my preferences known to them.


That's been there since the SO kindles. At least, I assume so, I know when I got my K4SO it was there. Changes won't take place right away, and your preferences won't mean that's _all_ you see, but where there are options you see the one more in line with what you've expressed. I don't think it changes what the offers are, just how it's presented to you.

There's also an 'active content' app for the eInk devices called 'admash' where they show you two choices of images for a given ad and you say if you like one better. The thing that's nice about it is that it gives you a heads up to offers that might be coming down the road. That one I think they do use to help decide what images to use with what offers.


----------



## Pushka

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you not like it? I had friends who toured India on motorcycles and loved it.
> 
> Betsy


I loved India. But you need to learn the Mantra, "just go with the flow" and have patience when dealing with people, buses, planes, hotels and trains. It is a country like no other and has perfected the art of mindless bureaucracy. But beautiful. Crowded. Smelly. Dirty.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> I loved India. But you need to learn the Mantra, "just go with the flow" and have patience when dealing with people, buses, planes, hotels and trains. It is a country like no other and has perfected the art of mindless bureaucracy. But beautiful. Crowded. Smelly. Dirty.


Sounds like Turkey.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's 6:30 PM and UPS has not shown up yet today. I know my PW isn't on the truck, but I think I'll go crazy tomorrow if he shows up this late... Then again, maybe he's holding today's package in anticipation of just having to come out here again tomorrow and will be here bright and early. 

Actually, I'll probably just go track him down in the morning. I know I won't be able to wait patiently all day.


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats said:


> Sounds like Turkey.


Ooooh. I'm going there next year. And Israel and Egypt too. Sounds like I'm prepared then!

The pw cover thing is weird. Still only about to ship but due for delivery on 2nd. The PW is in Florida so very close to where it needs to be. And also due on 2nd.


----------



## telracs

Pushka said:


> I loved India. But you need to learn the Mantra, "just go with the flow" and have patience when dealing with people, buses, planes, hotels and trains. It is a country like no other and has perfected the art of mindless bureaucracy. But beautiful. Crowded. Smelly. Dirty.





Luvmy4brats said:


> Sounds like Turkey.


And New York... Where I live...

And this has nothing to do with India, it has to do with traveling. I left my kindle home when I went to Peru.

Please understand, I was undecided about the PW from the very beginning and got sucked into the hype. If I cancel it, I'm not going to be devasted if I don't buy it until next year. I very rarely get sucked into buying something new.

But I'm annoyed at amazon. People have gotten their kindles and mine is still showing as shipping soon? people who had estimated delivery on 10-3 (mine is still showing as EDD of 10-2) have serial numbers? Sorry, call it sour grapes, but this is irritating.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pushka said:


> Ooooh. I'm going there next year. And Israel and Egypt too. Sounds like I'm prepared then!
> 
> The pw cover thing is weird. Still only about to ship but due for delivery on 2nd. The PW is in Florida so very close to where it needs to be. And also due on 2nd.


I loved Turkey. I lived there for 6 months. The food was some of the best I've ever eaten.

Where in Turkey are you going?


----------



## luvmy4brats

And while I was typing my previous response, I just got a text message that my PW has shipped... It still shows shipping soon on Amazon.


----------



## middlechild

I'm still showing "shipping soon."  Ordered immediately and paid for next day shipping.  I have Amazon Prime, seven Kindles on my account and over 2,000 books.  Evidently, this doesn't count with Amazon.  More than a little annoyed.


----------



## Stephanie

Steph H said:


> Still "Shipping Soon". No Amazon emails or texts.
> 
> Patience, my precious....we must have patience....


Yeah, that!

I ordered the day it was released & my original delivery dates were October 3rd (Fuchsia Cover) and October 11th (PW). Today MUST be my day, however, because I had already decided the first book I was going to read on my new PW would be "The Sisters Brothers"; guess which book went down to $2.99 today? WOO! HOO! is right!!!


----------



## mooshie78

As expected, not in the mailbox waiting for me.  But can't complain since the estimated date got bumped up to tomorrow from Wednesday.  So it should be waiting for me after work tomorrow.


----------



## tomato88

Pushka said:


> Have you been to India before? I have and I think you'd better be prepared for much worse than this amazon issue. Not dangerous stuff but certainly things to really test your patience. This is nothing compared to India.


There's even a book about a trip to India written in a comical manner by a Korean writer, and I couldn't stop laughing until the end. One of the funniest moments was an argument over a last roll of toilet paper in a public restroom, in which an Indian man won by telling the writer "you can have all the toilet paper you want, but that still won't make you the conqueror of the world."


----------



## coldwarunicorn

Ann in Arlington said:


> AND, FWIW, it shows that the shipper got it as of 12:51 and it only just changed status. . . . .so, yeah. . .delays in the electronic record. Deep breaths people: it won't be long now.


I'm in DC and my order got to Lasership at 12:51... bet we must have been in the same batch!


----------



## KindleGirl

My covers and PW say they are shipping soon on the Amazon site, but I've already received a notice from UPS that I have a package delivery from Amazon tomorrow!! Unfortunately I can't tell for sure if that includes everything since the Amazon site isn't updated yet, but I'm glad to see it's on the way! Bad part is that I had to make a dental appt. for a minor issue tomorrow afternoon so I probably won't be here when it arrives....that's part of the fun...knocking over the UPS driver with excitement when he arrives!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

coldwarunicorn said:


> I'm in DC and my order got to Lasership at 12:51... bet we must have been in the same batch!


Alexandria here and this is what my PW tracking says:


> Status:	In transit
> Ship Carrier: Lasership
> Tracking ID: LA26323523
> Latest Event:	Breinigsville PA
> Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier - October 1, 2012 12:36:44 PM


----------



## techiegirl

I received a text of shipping notification on one of my KPW's a couple of hours ago, but the website still lists "shipping soon" on both.


----------



## coldwarunicorn

middlechild said:


> I'm still showing "shipping soon." Ordered immediately and paid for next day shipping. I have Amazon Prime, seven Kindles on my account and over 2,000 books. Evidently, this doesn't count with Amazon. More than a little annoyed.


It's stressful, but try not to get too annoyed until tomorrow. My orders with next day shipping rarely send notices my way before 6 pm... about 50% of the time I don't get a notice until the morning and I still get my order on time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Exactly!  Anyone who is scheduled to get them tomorrow and doesn't, I'll be annoyed right there with you; but tonight is too soon to be mad.  Frustrated, yes!

Coldwarunicorn--welcome to KindleBoards!  You'll have to take part the next time we have a DC Meetup!

Betsy


----------



## coldwarunicorn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Coldwarunicorn--welcome to KindleBoards! You'll have to take part the next time we have a DC Meetup!
> 
> Betsy


I'll have to try! Otherwise I'll just be the sad grad student stuck in lab 80 hours a week reading her kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

coldwarunicorn said:


> I'll have to try! Otherwise I'll just be the sad grad student stuck in lab 80 hours a week reading her kindle.


 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Exactly! Anyone who is scheduled to get them tomorrow and doesn't, I'll be annoyed right there with you; but tonight is too soon to be mad. Frustrated, yes!
> 
> Coldwarunicorn--welcome to KindleBoards! You'll have to take part the next time we have a DC Meetup!
> 
> Betsy


DC MEET UP, DC MEET UP!


----------



## sparklemotion

Mine has been showing as "shipping soon" all day too. Credit card charged since this morning. I still have faith I'll get it tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be right.  Please don't let me down, Amazon!


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats said:


> I loved Turkey. I lived there for 6 months. The food was some of the best I've ever eaten.
> 
> Where in Turkey are you going?


We are going to Istanbul for five days and are thinking of travelling to Gallipoli (ANZAC Cove - special for Aussies) and then into Kusadasi. Really really looking forward to it.

I think that when you travel, you need to develop a great deal about patience. Thats all.


----------



## larryb52

I have Lasership delivering mine & I will try to stay positive, that tomorrow at 5 when I hit home it'll be at my front door...as my wife reminds me I can't stress it affects my health & I'm just starting to feel better, heaven knows my boss does enough as it is to get me worked up as he's 20 years younger and I think we have a generation gap...I need to retire...sorry to get wordy...


----------



## Geemont

I've got an Amazon shipped notice on my iPhone! Due Oct 3rd.  But only for the Onyx Leather Case!  I ordered it after the Kindle so it wasn't on the same ticket.  And it says the case order says "Shipping Soon."  There is probably a delay updating their systems.  My Kindle order still says Oct 11.    Unless something changes, I can admire the fine leather craftsmen ship for eight days.


----------



## Pushka

tomato88 said:


> There's even a book about a trip to India written in a comical manner by a Korean writer, and I couldn't stop laughing until the end. One of the funniest moments was an argument over a last roll of toilet paper in a public restroom, in which an Indian man won by telling the writer "you can have all the toilet paper you want, but that still won't make you the conqueror of the world."


My gosh, someone had toilet paper in a public restroom in India - now there's a first. Wasn't um, recycled I wonder.....


----------



## Sandpiper

I looked at Amazon order page 5 minutes ago. Same "shipping soon". Just looked again . . .

*SHIPPED!*

So should be here on Wednesday. And I have a serial number.  Cover still shows delivery on October 31.


----------



## tamborine

Both my orders (PW and purple cover) still say shipping soon, and I still don't have a serial number. BUT I just got an email from UPS that a package will be delivered by end of day tomorrow! I sincerely hope it's either both items or the PW, and not just the cover!


----------



## booklover888

AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!! They are coming tomorrow instead of Weds!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh...and they added 11 dictionaries to my account, 10 foreign langs including some Asian characters!

I didn't know it would support all these

プログレッシブ英和中辞典
Amazon Dictionary Account	October 1, 2012	


Dictionnaire français de définitions
Amazon Dictionary Account	October 1, 2012	


Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa
Amazon Dictionary Account	October 1, 2012	


大辞泉
Amazon Dictionary Account	October 1, 2012	


lo Zingarelli Vocabolario della Lingua Italiana
Amazon Dictionary Account	October 1, 2012	


The New Oxford American Dictionary
Amazon Dictionary Account	October 1, 2012	


Duden Deutsches Universalwörterbuch
Amazon Dictionary Account	October 1, 2012	


Oxford Dictionary of English
Amazon Dictionary Account	October 1, 2012	


新华词典 (Chinese Edition)
Amazon Dictionary Account	October 1, 2012	


Real Academia Española el Diccionario de la lengua española
Amazon Dictionary Account	October 1, 2012	


现代英汉词典


----------



## chocochibi

I have those too. I also have "Things to know about your new Kindle" listed in pending deliveries for the paperwhite


----------



## ayuryogini

Is anyone getting their PW 3G w/o SO this week?

I ordered Sept 6 and was told they weren't shipping till Oct 16!!! I'm frustrated!


----------



## Kathy

I moved into the SHIP mode.  So exciting. It is in PA and has to get its way down to Florida, so I'll still probably get it on Wednesday. I won't get to play with it until Friday. Bummer, but something to look forward to.


----------



## booklover888

Kathy said:


> I moved into the SHIP mode.  So exciting. It is in PA and has to get its way down to Florida, so I'll still probably get it on Wednesday. I won't get to play with it until Friday. Bummer, but something to look forward to.


Oh do they have a shipping center in PA? I suppose that's why mine is coming a day early, then, as I am in PA.


----------



## Kathy

They didn't use my gift card. Am I missing something? Don't they usually deduct from the gift card before your credit card?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> They didn't use my gift card. Am I missing something? Don't they usually deduct from the gift card before your credit card?


Did you apply the gift card to your order? They don't just take it off of your account unless you've applied it.


----------



## Kathy

Luvmy4brats said:


> Did you apply the gift card to your order? They don't just take it off of your account unless you've applied it.


No, before when I had a gift card it just automatically deducted from there first. I got it after I ordered the Kindle and didn't want to change anything to cause a delay. I'm wondering if I call them, after I get the Kindle, if they will credit my credit card and use my gift card. It was for $100 so it would have almost paid for the Kindle. If they won't I'll just add it to my book budget.


----------



## bordercollielady

ayuryogini said:


> Is anyone getting their PW 3G w/o SO this week?
> 
> I ordered Sept 6 and was told they weren't shipping till Oct 16!!! I'm frustrated!


Well I might ... my 3G PW w/o SO order that I placed on Sept 6 at 1:30 PM still says Oct 2nd delivery date but the status says "Not Yet Shipped" but the Amazon CS says I still may get it tomorrow.. so I'm beyond frustrated.. just trying not to check too often..

Just got a shipping notice for my cover - guess I can put my K3 into it and pretend...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy said:


> No, before when I had a gift card it just automatically deducted from there first. I got it after I ordered the Kindle and didn't want to change anything to cause a delay. I'm wondering if I call them, after I get the Kindle, if they will credit my credit card and use my gift card. It was for $100 so it would have almost paid for the Kindle. If they won't I'll just add it to my book budget.


They might. I'm not sure. But no, if you out it in after the order, you have to go in and apply it.


----------



## Kathy

I have a Serial Number on my account now. That really makes it real.


----------



## Pushka

Right, now my covers have both shipped.  The persimmon wasn't due until 12th so when the purple came out last week with an earlier shipping I grabbed that one.  Now I am going to have two covers!


----------



## Tatiana

Betsy the Quilter said:


> However, good news is both my cover and my PW have shipped. Bad news is the PW, at least, is coming via Lasership.  Edit: Also the cover.


Mine also is coming via LaserShip. I've received other things via LaserShip and found they are delivered FASTER and earlier in the day than UPS, FedEx and especially USPS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

middlechild said:


> I'm still showing "shipping soon." Ordered immediately and paid for next day shipping. I have Amazon Prime, seven Kindles on my account and over 2,000 books. Evidently, this doesn't count with Amazon. More than a little annoyed.


As I've said before. . . . . we see this happen every time there's a KindleWatch. 99% of the folks get their kindle on or before the date shown when they ordered. Not worth the energy to be annoyed. . .take a deep breath. . . .have wine. . .or chocolate. . .or. . .whatever.


----------



## crebel

Yay!  I am sure my blood pressure has returned to a more normal range.

Amazon account still says "Shipping Soon", but the e-mail has arrived saying both the PW/wifi/SO is on the way along WITH the persimmon cover and both are scheduled to arrive tomorrow.

WHEW!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Yay! I am sure my blood pressure has returned to a more normal range.
> 
> Amazon account still says "Shipping Soon", but the e-mail has arrived saying both the PW/wifi/SO is on the way along WITH the persimmon cover and both are scheduled to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> WHEW!


grumble....

i KNOW you ordered after me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chocochibi said:


> I have those too. I also have "Things to know about your new Kindle" listed in pending deliveries for the paperwhite


So. . . . you could go ahead and send that to one of your other kindles and read ahead.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> grumble....
> 
> i KNOW you ordered after me.


No way. It took you at least an hour longer to cave...


----------



## Kathy

Luvmy4brats said:


> They might. I'm not sure. But no, if you out it in after the order, you have to go in and apply it.


Well I messed that up, but not really upset. I wasn't expecting the gift card, a gift from my co-workers for my birthday, so it is just a bonus that I can use on books. There are a couple of series I want to buy so I'll put the $100 to good use.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> No way. It took you at least an hour longer to cave...


not talking to you.

and never chanting for you again.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I got all of my emails! I've tracking numbers! I've got a serial numbers!  Both my PW wifi with S/O and my purple case will be here tomorrow!!!!!  Yipppeeee!!!!!  

Now I've decided I'd like to opt out of special offers. Any reason why I can't do that right now?


----------



## Steph H

Because your packages will mysteriously get lost during shipping if you do?


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> not talking to you.
> 
> and never chanting for you again.


 

SHIP TO TELRACS, SHIP TO TELRACS, SHIP TO TELRACS (new chant)....SHIP TO TELRACS, SHIP TO TELRACS...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CrystalStarr said:


> I got all of my emails! I've tracking numbers! I've got a serial numbers! Both my PW wifi with S/O and my purple case will be here tomorrow!!!!! Yipppeeee!!!!!
> 
> Now I've decided I'd like to opt out of special offers. Any reason why I can't do that right now?


Don't think so. . . as long as the option is there in MYK you should be good to go.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Steph H said:


> Because your packages will mysteriously get lost during shipping if you do?


Haha I know. But still, until its in my hot little hands... Ya know?


----------



## Kathy

I got my emails and just noticed that my cover and PW are being shipped FedEx. It has always been UPS before and I never had to sign for it. Does FedEx require a signature?


----------



## Steph H

CrystalStarr said:


> Haha I know. But still, until its in my hot little hands... Ya know?


Exactly what I mean - don't opt out of offers or do anything until you have it safe and sound!!

Amazon just faked me out -- I got the shipping email for my cover, but all I saw of the subject line was "Your Order of Amazon Paperwhite...Has Shipped!" d*mn them. Oh, but it's coming tomorrow instead of Wednesday!

But I also got the other email that's not shipping notice but says "Get Ready. Kindle Paperwhite is on the Way." So I'm expecting the other shipping email any moment now. Still no update on the website yet, though. Website shows shipping info received at FedEx from Bethlehem, PA at 3:03p.m. So they're definitely taking some time to get the site updated and notices out.

And, as I hoped, in the time it took me to type the above, the actual Paperwhite shipping notice came too, for delivery tomorrow!! Wheeeeeee!!


----------



## chocochibi

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . . you could go ahead and send that to one of your other kindles and read ahead.


You know me too well. I noticed you said *" one of your other kindles"*.


----------



## sparklemotion

Kathy said:


> I got my emails and just noticed that my cover and PW are being shipped FedEx. It has always been UPS before and I never had to sign for it. Does FedEx require a signature?


They never have for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, the only weird thing for me, is that I don't have all the dictionaries. . .only 4 in Chinese and Japanese.  

And not the 'Things to know' previously mentioned either.  

But, River Song has a serial number and I've gotten the expected shipping emails.  

And we just finished having steamed crabs with friends, I've had a beer or two, so I think I'll manage. 

And if the Nationals can get something going and clinch tonight, well that'll just be fantastic!


----------



## Emily King

ayuryogini said:


> Is anyone getting their PW 3G w/o SO this week?
> 
> I ordered Sept 6 and was told they weren't shipping till Oct 16!!! I'm frustrated!


Mine has shipped as of this evening and has an EDD of 10/3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chocochibi said:


> You know me too well. I noticed you said *" one of your other kindles"*.


Yes. . . .well. . . . .if I'd gotten that particular document it's what I'd be doing. .  In fact I went to look but I don't have it. 

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that more of our regular members have multiple kindles than not.


----------



## cls

Ordered early morning on the 7th 3G W/O special orders, original estimated date Oct 16, changed to Oct 23 after I confirmed 1 day shipping.  I called kindle customer service and was told they were out of stock and place in line has not changed, and  they were  not shipping yet- this was after some had posted notices of shipping. I then complained that the website was quoting shipping for new orders on the 22nd.  It just doesn't make sense. I am really looking forward to not needing a light at night but guess it will be a bit longer.


----------



## CandyTX

LOL... there's usually some confusion on Kindle Shipping Day, but this one has been AWESOME. I ordered about 2 minutes after it went live on the website so I had a 10/2 delivery date (1 day shipping) with the persimmon case coming next month and the 9" fire coming in November. Cool. Then today it showed 11/16 for delivery for my PW. Um. Yeah... anyway, I won't bore you, we've all been there today, but a few phone calls later, come to find out I'll get the PW and cover tomorrow.

No serial number, but at this point... whatever.

But yay! I shipped.


----------



## w5jck

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, the only weird thing for me, is that *I don't have all the dictionaries. . .only 4 in Chinese and Japanese*.
> 
> And not the 'Things to know' previously mentioned either.
> 
> But, River Song has a serial number and I've gotten the expected shipping emails.
> 
> And we just finished having steamed crabs with friends, I've had a beer or two, so I think I'll manage.
> 
> And if the Nationals can get something going and clinch tonight, well that'll just be fantastic!


Me to, but I wonder if they were already sent previously for my Touch? I didn't check to see if they were listed farther down the list, but the Chinese and Japanese ones are at the top of the list of books.

*EDIT:* I just searched on "Amazon Dictionary Account" and I've got 11 dictionaries that I've received since Sept 28. The other 7 were farther down the list so that is why they were not displaying.


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . .well. . . . .if I'd gotten that particular document it's what I'd be doing. .  In fact I went to look but I don't have it.


I have only 4 dictionaries also; they show in my Library only. I also have that "Things to Know" but it's not in my Library, it's just in my "pending delivery" for Alden. So it'll get downloaded when I phone home with Alden tomorrow night (won't get him until I get home from work). But I don't have any way to d/l that document to any of my other (yes multiple) Kindles right now.


----------



## bordercollielady

I think it would help if they would just update the orders with the current delivery dates.  Managing expectations...etc...If they aren't shipping - then they need to let us know..  it would still hurt watching others getting their PW's as promised, but it would at least be honest.   My opinion of Amazon has changed significantly today.


----------



## w5jck

Steph H said:


> I have only 4 dictionaries also; they show in my Library only. I also have that "Things to Know" but it's not in my Library, it's just in my "pending delivery" for Alden. So it'll get downloaded when I phone home with Alden tomorrow night (won't get him until I get home from work). But I don't have any way to d/l that document to any of my other (yes multiple) Kindles right now.


See my edit above. Search for "Amazon Dictionary Account" and see if you have more dictionaries.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

w5jck said:


> Me to, but I wonder if they were already sent previously for my Touch? I didn't check to see if they were listed farther down the list, but the Chinese and Japanese ones are at the top of the list of books.
> 
> *EDIT:* I just searched on "Amazon Dictionary Account" and I've got 11 dictionaries that I've received since Sept 28. The other 7 were farther down the list so that is why they were not displaying.


Oh. . .good point. . . . .I probably got a lot of the European ones with my K4. So that solves that. 



Steph H said:


> I have only 4 dictionaries also; they show in my Library only. I also have that "Things to Know" but it's not in my Library, it's just in my "pending delivery" for Alden. So it'll get downloaded when I phone home with Alden tomorrow night (won't get him until I get home from work). But I don't have any way to d/l that document to any of my other (yes multiple) Kindles right now.


Ah! Yes. . .I see that there too. . .so it doesn't look like it can be sent to anything else. Bummer.

River Song is going to be gulping down all kinds of stuff tomorrow. . .I've got 10 pendings listed, but there are at least a half dozen more besides I'm sure!


----------



## w5jck

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh. . .good point. . . . .I probably got a lot of the European ones with my K4. So that solves that.
> 
> Ah! Yes. . .I see that there too. . .so it doesn't look like it can be sent to anything else. Bummer.
> 
> River Song is going to be gulping down all kinds of stuff tomorrow. . .I've got 10 pendings listed, but there are at least a half dozen more besides I'm sure!


FYI: I misspoke when I said I got 11 dictionaries since Sept 28. The European ones came with my K4 on 28 Sept 2011 (last year not last week) but the Asian ones arrived 30 Sept 2012 (yesterday).


----------



## Steph H

Hm. Yes, I do have 7 other dictionaries, from May 25, 2012, when I got my K4. Interesting that only 2 of them are actually on my Kindle though; they didn't push them down automatically. Works for me. (As it is, I hated that in a software update over the summer, they made their own "Dictionaries" category. More clutter on my page, I already *had* my own Reference collection!)


----------



## tomato88

booklover888 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!! They are coming tomorrow instead of Weds!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh...and they added 11 dictionaries to my account, 10 foreign langs including some Asian characters!
> 
> I didn't know it would support all these


I already went to the "Manage your devices" and changed my Kindle PW's name to River Tam. Can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## w5jck

*Soon to be retired:*


----------



## CraigInOregon

w5jck said:


> *Soon to be retired:*


Amen.

Although, not completely for me. I still have the occasional print book to deal with, and I tend to read before falling asleep.


----------



## gstvsn

ayuryogini said:


> Is anyone getting their PW 3G w/o SO this week?
> 
> I ordered Sept 6 and was told they weren't shipping till Oct 16!!! I'm frustrated!


I also ordered on the 6th--within the first hour after they were available. My WIFI only w/o SO is due on 10/11.


----------



## Not Here

Just got the email that my persimmon cover went from the 30th of this month to Wed.


----------



## techiegirl

I received shipping notice too.  Surprisingly, my package is coming via FedEx from PA.  Considering in in California, I'm surprise they don't have a closer location than all the way across the country to ship from.


----------



## telracs

okay, all you pollyannas....  wanna tell me how something still showing as shipping soon is gonna arrive tomorrow?


----------



## Neo

telracs said:


> okay, all you pollyannas.... wanna tell me how something still showing as shipping soon is gonna arrive tomorrow?


Not sure if it's going to be any consolation, but still there with you... Wonder if it's a NY thing?


----------



## BenReem

telracs said:


> okay, all you pollyannas.... wanna tell me how something still showing as shipping soon is gonna arrive tomorrow?


well it doesn't mean it hasn't already been shipped, that much we know.


----------



## LaraAmber

w5jck said:


> *Soon to be retired:*


But I will never forget the memory of my baby boy shoving it into his mouth and making his cheeks light up.


----------



## techiegirl

telracs said:


> okay, all you pollyannas.... wanna tell me how something still showing as shipping soon is gonna arrive tomorrow?


I received a text saying my package was shipped at noon and the system did not update until almost 6pm. Even though the system says shipping soon, it may have already shipped and Amazon.com isn't updated.


----------



## CAR

My Ink Blue PW cover went shipping soon, but the Amazon web page shows will be in stock October 24... guess that is pretty soon.  The PW 3G W/O on another order placed September 7, still shows delivery date of October 17 status not shipped.


----------



## telracs

BenReem said:


> well it doesn't mean it hasn't already been shipped, that much we know.


even more telling.... no serial number assigned.


----------



## sparklemotion

Neo said:


> Not sure if it's going to be any consolation, but still there with you... Wonder if it's a NY thing?


I'm in NY too and in the same boat. Hmm.


----------



## sparklemotion

techiegirl said:


> I received a text saying my package was shipped at noon and the system did not update until almost 6pm. Even though the system says shipping soon, it may have already shipped and Amazon.com isn't updated.


Out of curiosity, had they not updated your serial number too?


----------



## Leslie

I got a text message from Amazon that my order has been shipped and will arrive on October 3rd but when I checked the order number, it was for the purple cover that I ordered on 9/28. Still no word on the fuchsia cover and Paperwhite which I ordered during the press conference. Starting to get a little depressed....especially if they stick with the delivery date of 10/31!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

telracs said:


> okay, all you pollyannas.... wanna tell me how something still showing as shipping soon is gonna arrive tomorrow?


Mine still shows shipping soon on Amazon, but I've also received a text saying it has shipped with a tracking number. Our distribution center is in PA.. Should take it too long to get to NY.


----------



## techiegirl

sparklemotion said:


> Out of curiosity, had they not updated your serial number too?


The serial # did not update until I received shipping email from Amazon at 6pm my time (pacific time). It showed that the package was picked up by Fedex at 3pm eastern time, which would match when my text came in.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

telracs said:


> okay, all you pollyannas.... wanna tell me how something still showing as shipping soon is gonna arrive tomorrow?


Because they're spending their time shipping items rather than entering shipping information into their data system.


----------



## DD

ayuryogini said:


> Is anyone getting their PW 3G w/o SO this week?
> 
> I ordered Sept 6 and was told they weren't shipping till Oct 16!!! I'm frustrated!


Same situation here! I ordered at 1:49 pm est on 9/6. Also KPW 3G noSO. I'm really starting to get upset now that people who ordered at the same time or even later are getting theirs as early as tomorrow. I had a date of 10/3 and didn't change anything on my order, just confirmed that my shipping was 2-day and my date suddenly changed to 10/15. Amazon can't do anything about it. I was told it's governed by available stock and it's first come first serve!! I remember the release of the K3 was botched like this also and first come first serve actually meant nothing as it does now. I contacted CS and they tried to investigate how this happened to no avail. They sent me an email just now apologizing and giving me a $10.00 promotional credit on my account. Nice, but I'd rather have my Kindle.


----------



## sparklemotion

techiegirl said:


> The serial # did not update until I received shipping email from Amazon at 6pm my time (pacific time). It showed that the package was picked up by Fedex at 3pm eastern time, which would match when my text came in.


That makes me feel better, thanks! I'm going to hold out hope that the system is just out of date then.


----------



## Kathy

techiegirl said:


> I received shipping notice too. Surprisingly, my package is coming via FedEx from PA. Considering in in California, I'm surprise they don't have a closer location than all the way across the country to ship from.


Same for me. I asked earlier if FedEx requires a signature for delivery. I've alway had deliveries from UPS and they didn't require a signature.


----------



## DD

Does anyone have a list of retail stores that are carrying the new Kindles?  CS suggested I try to buy one locally.


----------



## CAR

DD said:


> Same situation here! I ordered at 1:49 pm est on 9/6. Also KPW 3G noSO. I'm really starting to get upset now that people who ordered at the same time or even later are getting theirs as early as tomorrow. I had a date of 10/3 and didn't change anything on my order, just confirmed that my shipping was 2-day and my date suddenly changed to 10/15. Amazon can't do anything about it. I was told it's governed by available stock and it's first come first serve!! I remember the release of the K3 was botched like this also and first come first serve actually meant nothing as it does now. I contacted CS and they tried to investigate how this happened to no avail. They sent me an email just now apologizing and giving me a $10.00 promotional credit on my account. Nice, but I'd rather have my Kindle.


The part that I underlined gets to me the most too.


----------



## techiegirl

Kathy said:


> Same for me. I asked earlier if FedEx requires a signature for delivery. I've alway had deliveries from UPS and they didn't require a signature.


I don't think I've ever had a FedEx from Amazon. I'm going to leave a note at the door just in case.


----------



## telracs

Katie Elle said:


> Because they're spending their time shipping items rather than entering shipping information into their data system.


gee, and so the people who got their notices and even their packages were serviced by people who decided to take time off from shipping to enter?

actually, most of it is automated, so nobody enters the data, it goes in when the labels are scanned. so unless the label readers just don't like NY addresses, there's something weird going on.


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> Same situation here! I ordered at 1:49 pm est on 9/6. Also KPW 3G noSO. I'm really starting to get upset now that people who ordered at the same time or even later are getting theirs as early as tomorrow. I had a date of 10/3 and didn't change anything on my order, just confirmed that my shipping was 2-day and my date suddenly changed to 10/15. Amazon can't do anything about it. I was told it's governed by available stock and it's first come first serve!! I remember the release of the K3 was botched like this also and first come first serve actually meant nothing as it does now. I contacted CS and they tried to investigate how this happened to no avail. They sent me an email just now apologizing and giving me a $10.00 promotional credit on my account. Nice, but I'd rather have my Kindle.


I wonder if they under estimated how many of the most expensive unit would sell. It seems that the ones that ordered the wifi 3G w/o SO are having the most trouble with inventory.


----------



## skyblue

YEEE-HAAA!  My status for my WiFi and purple cover is now SHIPPED!!!


----------



## BruceS

Just as an example of how backed up their systems are, my Orders page finally showed the PW as shipped around 10:15 PM. When I checked the tracking data, that shows it was received by UPS at 11:55 AM. The e-mail saying it had shipped was sent at 8:08 PM.


----------



## starlight0229

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, the only weird thing for me, is that I don't have all the dictionaries. . .only 4 in Chinese and Japanese.
> 
> And not the 'Things to know' previously mentioned either.
> 
> But, River Song has a serial number and I've gotten the expected shipping emails.
> 
> And we just finished having steamed crabs with friends, I've had a beer or two, so I think I'll manage.
> 
> And if the Nationals can get something going and clinch tonight, well that'll just be fantastic!


Well looks like you had a great night since the Braves were nice enough to lose and give us the lock on the division.

Still no change in the status of my kindle. Oh well, I've got too much going on to get any use out of it for about 3 weeks anyway...


----------



## Neo

Hmmmm.... At this stage I wonder: did anyone in NY get a shipped notice/status on their PW??


----------



## CAR

CAR said:


> My Ink Blue PW cover went shipping soon, but the Amazon web page shows will be in stock October 24... guess that is pretty soon. The PW 3G W/O on another order placed September 7, still shows delivery date of October 17 status not shipped.


Well another update, they charged my credit card for the cover, wonder if they sent me one of the rare blue covers so I would not miss the PW so much.


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> I wonder if they under estimated how many of the most expensive unit would sell. It seems that the ones that ordered the wifi 3G w/o SO are having the most trouble with inventory.


After several conversations with a CS Team Leader today, I'm convinced that not even they can figure it out.


----------



## Sunshine22

techiegirl said:


> I received shipping notice too. Surprisingly, my package is coming via FedEx from PA. Considering in in California, I'm surprise they don't have a closer location than all the way across the country to ship from.


Same here... I'm in San Diego. Everything usually comes from Phoenix. And it's also coming FedEx, which is also a first for me from Amazon (but at least it's not fedex smart post!)

In my experience, FedEx always asks for a signature, and will leave a note for you to sign when they attempt the first delivery.

I'm just happy it's on it's way, and my ink blue cover is coming with it, so thrilled about that!


----------



## NogDog

Neo said:


> Hmmmm.... At this stage I wonder: did anyone in NY get a shipped notice/status on their PW??


I'm practically in NYC (I can clearly see Manhattan from the top of the parking garage), and my PW/WiFi/SO and blue cover have been marked as "shipping soon" with an _arrival date of Nov 5_ (which was the original scheduled date just for the cover, it's always been Oct. 2 for the Kindle) since probably around noon today, and my credit card has been billed for the total with both items. I actually spent some time on-line earlier this evening chatting with a CSR to figure out what all that meant, and all she could come up with is that they are back-ordered -- but now I'm starting to think they may show up here tomorrow anyway, before I even get a shipping notice (or is that just wishful thinking?).

Maybe they threw them all onto a truck at their DE facility and are driving them up the turnpike to a local FedEx or UPS center?

*sigh*


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> I think it would help if they would just update the orders with the current delivery dates. Managing expectations...etc...If they aren't shipping - then they need to let us know.. it would still hurt watching others getting their PW's as promised, but it would at least be honest. My opinion of Amazon has changed significantly today.


I have to agree. Anyone who knows me knows that no one is a more vocal supporter of Amazon's Customer Service. Even through 'the dark time' when I had to go through returning 6 K2's before the 7th one finally worked, I sang the praises of Amazon. Today, not so much. A huge company who has done so many releases should be able to handle this one in a smoother more logical fashion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LaraAmber said:


> But I will never forget the memory of my baby boy shoving it into his mouth and making his cheeks light up.


 

Betsy


----------



## Yollo

Neo said:


> Hmmmm.... At this stage I wonder: did anyone in NY get a shipped notice/status on their PW??


I live in NY and I just got my shipped notice at 10:20, after being on Shipping Soon all day. My estimated arrival is still tomorrow, and it shipped from Whitestown IN. I'm in Central NY, if anybody is curious.


----------



## tamborine

telracs said:


> gee, and so the people who got their notices and even their packages were serviced by people who decided to take time off from shipping to enter?
> 
> actually, most of it is automated, so nobody enters the data, it goes in when the labels are scanned. so unless the label readers just don't like NY addresses, there's something weird going on.


I'm in NJ - my status just changed to Shipped at 10:30 pm, and I didn't get the serial # until then either. Tracking shows that my package left the PA warehouse at 3:30 this afternoon (if that makes you feel any better, lol).


----------



## BruceS

Neo said:


> Hmmmm.... At this stage I wonder: did anyone in NY get a shipped notice/status on their PW??


I live in Albany, NY. See my message #910


----------



## DD

NogDog said:


> I'm practically in NYC (I can clearly see Manhattan from the top of the parking garage), and my PW/WiFi/SO and blue cover have been marked as "shipping soon" with an _arrival date of Nov 5_ (which was the original scheduled date just for the cover, it's always been Oct. 2 for the Kindle) since probably around noon today, and my credit card has been billed for the total with both items. I actually spent some time on-line earlier this evening chatting with a CSR to figure out what all that meant, and all she could come up with is that they are back-ordered -- but now I'm starting to think they may show up here tomorrow anyway, before I even get a shipping notice (or is that just wishful thinking?).
> 
> Maybe they threw them all onto a truck at their DE facility and are driving them up the turnpike to a local FedEx or UPS center?
> 
> *sigh*


I got the same line about being backordered over and over again from a CSR today. I think that's what they've been told to say. If they're loading up that truck in Delaware, could someone please tell them to make a stop in Maryland and bring me one


----------



## lynninva

I just received the Amazon email saying that my Kindle PW 3G SO had shipped!   That email was sent at 10:07pm. The tracking number matches the Delivery alert i received from UPS at 6:05pm letting me know that they scheduled a delivery tomorrow from Amazon.

None of my Amazon orders listed that tracking number. I was hoping it was the kindle, but was cautiously thinking that maybe it was a marketplace order that also just shipped. 

My purple cover shipped today also, so it will be here to protect the Kindle from the outset. And I have several items being delivered for our cruise next week. It will be like Christmas at my house tomorrow!  Too bad I won't be home until 8:30.


----------



## stupidhuman

Got the shipping confirmation today at 6:19PM.
Both the PW3GwSO and the black cover shipped today and are scheduled to arrive on 10/3.
Both were ordered on 9/6.

Amazon rules!


Now if only they would do better than 11/26 for my FireHD8.9 4GLTE!


----------



## CAR

I just found something interesting on the Staples web site.  On pre-order of the KIndle PW 3G W/ special offers it says....Product will ship between October 31st and November 14th.  Huh??  So much for getting one locally


----------



## PaulGuy

My PW wifi has shipped!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sunshine22

My status has been 'shipping soon' all day, until 7:30 tonight, which is when I finally received emails from Amazon and the status changed to shipped.  Even though it looks like it left the amazon dist. Center in PA at 3:15, which would be 12:15 my time...so a good 7 hour delay between it being shipped, and my status changing to "shipped"

Oh, and it's now in Newark


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CAR said:


> I just found something interesting on the Staples web site. On pre-order of the KIndle PW 3G W/ special offers it says....Product will ship between October 31st and November 14th. Huh?? So much for getting one locally


Notice that even direct from Amazon, it says


> Order now
> Due to popular demand, orders placed today are expected to ship the week of October 22nd. Limit five per customer. Ships from and sold by Amazon Digital Services.


Betsy


----------



## Neo

Thanks NogDog, BruceS, Tamborine and Yollo, much appreciated!!!!

NogDog, can you see me waving at you from the window? 14th floor


----------



## NogDog

Neo said:


> Thanks NogDog, BruceS, Tamborine and Yollo, much appreciated!!!!
> 
> NogDog, can you see me waving at you from the window? 14th floor


Let me get my telescope out, then tell me which building. (It's just for astronomy, y'know? Really!)


----------



## Sunshine22

w5jck said:


> *Soon to be retired:*


Yes! I can't wait to get rid of my set of various mediocre reading lights.


----------



## CAR

Kathy said:


> I wonder if they under estimated how many of the most expensive unit would sell. It seems that the ones that ordered the wifi 3G w/o SO are having the most trouble with inventory.


Yes, I wish they had been more upfront listing the availability for the different pre-orders. If they knew they had, or will have "0" PW Kindles 3G w/o to sell on October 1, they should have listed it that way. But that's just me I always pick the wrong line to stand in.


----------



## avivs

shipped!
now all the way to israel...


----------



## Neo

NogDog said:


> Let me get my telescope out, then tell me which building. (It's just for astronomy, y'know? Really!)


Hahaha!!! I bet!


----------



## CAR

avivs said:


> shipped!
> now all the way to israel...


Oh wow, thats good news! Sure you will enjoy it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

avivs said:


> shipped!
> now all the way to israel...


Yay! Let us know when you get it!

Betsy


----------



## DYB

Mine shipped!  But I thought they would upgrade the shipping to overnight - I think they did previous years.  But not so, so I'll get mine on Wed.  Which is just as well because I'll be out all day tomorrow and would have missed UPS anyway.


----------



## Pushka

I hope to get mine to Australia by the end of the week, but because the DHL office is closed on Saturday, it will be Monday for me.


----------



## lori_piper

CAR said:


> Yes, I wish they had been more upfront listing the availability for the different pre-orders. If they knew they had, or will have "0" PW Kindles 3G w/o to sell on October 1, they should have listed it that way. But that's just me I always pick the wrong line to stand in.


When I placed my first order--as soon as the links went live--for the wifi w/o special offers, I got a delivery date of 10/16. Couple hours later, I saw that folks on a different board I frequent had MUCH earlier ship dates for the wifi WITH s/o, so I put that one in my cart, and sure enough got a delivery date of 10/2.

That told me right there that they had much less stock of the units that they didn't expect to sell a ton of.

What I am a little annoyed about is the covers shipping so much earlier than expected. If I had known that I could actually GET a persimmon cover this week, I might have stuck with that one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just now got my shipping notice. It will be here tomorrow. Guess I get to stalk the UPS guy in the morning after all. I did warn him this time that I'd be showing up at the first stop on his route. He didn't get here until nearly 7 PM today and there is no way I'm waiting that long tomorrow.. 

And my Oberon cover is right here, waiting for its new Kindle.. All shined up and pretty.


----------



## sparklemotion

My Paperwhite just changed to shipped! YAY! It's after midnight here and I just got the email. I checked the tracking and it says it left PA at 3:00 PM yesterday, so similar to what a lot of others are saying. The system is just very behind. I'm so happy I'll have it today afterall!


----------



## telracs

sparklemotion said:


> My Paperwhite just changed to shipped! YAY! It's after midnight here and I just got the email. I checked the tracking and it says it left PA at 3:00 PM yesterday, so similar to what a lot of others are saying. The system is just very behind. I'm so happy I'll have it today afterall!


happy for you.

but mine's still saying shipping soon. i'm going to bed.


----------



## tiktokman

Springfield, IL. Ordered on the 6th, Paperwhite Wifi SO with black case, 2 day Amazon Prime Shipping. Just got the notice this evening that it will be here tomorrow.

Bonus, I get off work 2 hours earlier than usual tomorrow.


----------



## sparklemotion

telracs said:


> happy for you.
> 
> but mine's still saying shipping soon. i'm going to bed.


Thank you!  I'm really sure you'll have yours tomorrow too, the system is just crazy delayed. Good luck!!


----------



## Neo

Yayyyy Sparklemotion!!!!! Congratulations, so cool    

I'm still in the same boat as Telracs... It's way past midnight here, I get up at 5:30, I give up. I have a sad sense of déjà vu (KT release, never got my KT as per my pre-order), I'm not even excited anymore...

Off to bed.


----------



## sparklemotion

Thanks Neo!!  I'm sure everyone with an October 2nd EDD will be receiving them too! I'm proof of how badly delayed the system is - Over 9 hours behind in my case. Funny how all this time it was actually shipped. Crazy. I'm off to bed. Good luck everyone!


----------



## stevene9

Bethany B. said:


> Woohoo! Just got my PW. Hope everyone gets theirs soon. Now off to play.


Where's your review?


----------



## w5jck

Bethany B. said:


> Just got the email that my persimmon cover went from the 30th of this month to Wed.


I think you already have yours. Are you seeing the light shadows near the bottom of the screen. Two people on MobileRead are reporting them and I noticed them in the video review located on the Verge website. The shadows are clearly visible about 1 minute into the video, especially at lower light level.


----------



## w5jck

We really need a new thread for user reviews as the PWs will be arriving in mass soon. It would be insane to expect people to read through 38+ pages of posts in this thread to get to the reviews.

Thank you.


----------



## Pushka

I'm sure when the regulars get their PPW there will be lots of separate threads. Or another very big combined one. This time tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have a tracking number. And a welcome email. Most importantly, a serial number... 

8 more hours.


----------



## w5jck

Pushka said:


> I'm sure when the regulars get their PPW there will be lots of separate threads. Or another very big combined one. This time tomorrow.


I'm a regular, but it seems whenever I start a thread a mod combines it into another thread. Sometimes that is okay, but it is often a mess going through a gillion pages in a single thread. At least on MobileRead the mods rarely combined threads the way they do here.


----------



## durphy

Mine's shipped. It's also coming to CA from PA, but via UPS. Got the emails and see a serial number. It'll be here Wednesday.


----------



## Not Here

w5jck said:


> I think you already have yours. Are you seeing the light shadows near the bottom of the screen. Two people on MobileRead are reporting them and I noticed them in the video review located on the Verge website. The shadows are clearly visible about 1 minute into the video, especially at lower light level.


So they are there but it doesn't seem like it's something I'm noticing when reading. I haven't really read much on the lower setting but it might be something that is mildly irritating. I think it's going to be one of those things that takes time to really tell. I'm heading off to bed to try reading for an hour with the lights off. I'm hoping that it's a vast improvement over my other light. At least I'll be able to read to the end of the page without straining my eyes.


----------



## tomatogirl

I ordered a Wifi with special offers on 9/6 at approx 4pm Pacific, 2 day Prime shipping, expected arrival date 10/3.  Credit card was charged very early Sunday morning, with "Shipping Soon" most the day on Sunday.

It's going to arrive a day early with UPS. Yay!


----------



## CAR

Well my blue cover shipped for Wednesday delivery.  Now all I need is a PW to put in it.  My ship date is still Oct.17.  If that date changes to a later date as that date approaches, I am going to call Amazon.


Sent using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraigInOregon

I think what this shows, really, is that while not taking away ANYTHING from the Fire, Amazon may have underestimated the potential demand for the Kindle Paperwhite.

What it shows is that a front-lit eInk device that's primarily a reader and not a full-fledged tablet is something there's STILL a giant market for.

But more than that... I think it also shows that the KPW is not going to be a sales slouch, even with the Fire HD tablets.

Why? Because this year's newest Kindle is actually a much bigger step forward, compared to last year's model. I think despite the minor features cut from the KPW, the addition of a front-lit solution, a higher-res screen, and more choice in display fonts proved to be a winner with a lot of consumers.

I mean, all last year's model did to improve on the K3K was offer up a Touch version and a really dumbed-down budget version. It was the same generation of eInk Pearl, though.

This year, the hardware itself took a step forward and K1, K2 and K3 owners who DON'T want to read on a back-lit tablet responded. 

eInk is still a viable platform for a purpose-specific device, no matter how much industry pundits write reams and reams about their desire for an "all-in-one" solution. Forget that. eInk has its own significant portion of the market. This proves it.


----------



## Pushka

The best way to create demand is to restrict supply. As long as it doesn't impact on other income streams. I doubt that anyone ordering the PPW does not also have an earlier kindle, fire or kindle app.  So restricting supply well before Christmas will not prevent people buying books if their order doesn't ship immediately. And talk of pent up demand increases demand. 

I think Amazon knows the market better than any of us. They marketed this as the kindle that they wanted to bring out earlier but didn't have the technology. They knew what the demand was going to be.


----------



## TammyC

So disappointed right now   I placed my order within 2 hours of the new kindle going live.  It states estimated delivery date Oct 2nd however still shows Not Yet Shipped. So I went on chat with a rep a few minutes ago just to get an idea of when it would be shipping. I was told that the Paperwhite 3G is out of stock and is expected to ship in 4-6 weeks      I told him I did not understand as I placed my order so quickly, he just stated he was sorry, they did not expect this to happen. So sad this morning. I will have to live vicariously through all the others who will be getting theirs today...


----------



## Sherlock

It's official.........my KPW and onyx cover are "Out for delivery" as of 5:48 AM.  My UPS lady doesn't get to my house until between 4 and 5 PM and I work from 7:30 AM until 4:00 PM so it's all good.  If I had to sit at home and wait all day I'd be bonkers.  

Hope everyone gets their wishes today.  For those of you still waiting to hear -- don't give up yet.  The day is still young!


----------



## tiggeerrific

My 3G PW with SO and purple case will be here today! UPS comes at 11:30!


----------



## bordercollielady

TammyC said:


> So disappointed right now  I placed my order within 2 hours of the new kindle going live. It states estimated delivery date Oct 2nd however still shows Not Yet Shipped. So I went on chat with a rep a few minutes ago just to get an idea of when it would be shipping. I was told that the Paperwhite 3G is out of stock and is expected to ship in 4-6 weeks    I told him I did not understand as I placed my order so quickly, he just stated he was sorry, they did not expect this to happen. So sad this morning. I will have to live vicariously through all the others who will be getting theirs today...


Same for me.. No change overnight. Mine is still "Not Yet Shipped" with a delivery date of Oct 2nd. Will be at work today but I will call them. I want my one day delivery charge back and I'm still considering cancelling.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

TammyC said:


> So disappointed right now  I placed my order within 2 hours of the new kindle going live. It states estimated delivery date Oct 2nd however still shows Not Yet Shipped. So I went on chat with a rep a few minutes ago just to get an idea of when it would be shipping. I was told that the Paperwhite 3G is out of stock and is expected to ship in 4-6 weeks    I told him I did not understand as I placed my order so quickly, he just stated he was sorry, they did not expect this to happen. So sad this morning. I will have to live vicariously through all the others who will be getting theirs today...


The amazon webpage for the PW3G is now saying that orders placed today will take 4-6 weeks, and they are limiting it to 2 per customer (instead of 5 per customer). I placed my order on 9/6 also and was expecting delivery on Oct 12, but now I don't know what to think. I guess it will get here when it gets here. Since the PW3G is the most expensive of the new kindles I would have expected amazon to stock quite a few of them. Humph.


----------



## larryb52

in Maryland and lasership shows out for Delivery, cross my fingers it end up at the right house


----------



## NogDog

Finally received my shipping email! The email was sent just after 5am, yet the tracking history shows...

October 1, 2012 08:05:12 PM Breinigsville PA US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier

...a couple in-between stops, and then arrival at my local UPS facility just minutes after the email...

October 2, 2012 05:14:00 AM Secaucus NJ US  Arrival Scan

So I'm happy I'm getting it today, not so happy that Amazon's left hand does not know what it's right hand is doing.


----------



## jenny1983

My Paperwhite (WIFI SO) with 1 day shipping was shipped by Amazon at 8 pm (also from Breinigsville PA to NJ) on October 1. The status of my order changed from "shipping soon" to "shipped" only 8 hours later, so it looks like Amazon is really behind in updating its orders.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I guess I'm counting my lucky stars this morning that my KPW and purple cover are out for delivery. UPS gets here late! 7 or 8 at night at times. It will be a long day. Maybe I'll try to get ahead on work and house stuff so I can play later.

For those that care it is a 3G with special offers and came out of Pennsylvania to here in CT.


----------



## CandyTX

Those of you still "shipping soon", take heart. I remember in previous years some folks got their stuff delivered before the status even changed, so you never know.

After a few phone calls and a bit of frustration yesterday thinking mine wouldn't get here for 45 days, I show it arrived here in Austin at 5:59am (21 minutes ago, not that I'm counting). I wonder if cruise by the UPS dock and start following trucks will they call the police?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NogDog said:


> So I'm happy I'm getting it today, not so happy that Amazon's left hand does not know what it's right hand is doing.


It reminds me a bit of when Apple released the iPads; they hid all the tracking until release day...

Betsy


----------



## crisandria

my PW with blue cover is on the truck out for delivery....UPS normally delivers here about 3pm, but has been known occasionally to deliver earlier, although it has also been known on a rare occasion to deliver later.  Here's to hoping for earlier today (i work till 4pm at home so if it's early think I'll be a bit distracted with work)


----------



## lori_piper

Mine is also out for delivery. My husband will open it and plug it in so it will be charged and waiting when I get home.


----------



## Leslie

My shipping emails arrived at 1:36 am. I'll be getting two packages tomorrow: a purple cover and a second package with the paperwhite and fuchsia cover. The latter was supposed to arrived on Halloween so I'm happy that 28 days got pared off the shipping estimate. When I use the tracking number it only says that a label has been printed so I have no idea where my Kindle actually is at this moment.

For reasons that are a mystery to me, I opted to have it shipped to my home rather than my office which is annoying. I guess I'll be hanging around the house for part of the day tomorrow...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lori_piper said:


> Mine is also out for delivery. My husband will open it and plug it in so it will be charged and waiting when I get home.


I'm glad that works for you! My husband knows better than to touch my deliveries. "Mine!!!! My precious!!!"" Actually, I think he might be scared of them. Or of me.  (Of course, he IS a Luddite with no interest in gadgets...)

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Its not even that they ran out of stock.. its that they didn't honor "first come first served" and they didn't update our expected delivery dates when they ran out.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm glad that works for you! My husband knows better than to touch my deliveries. "Mine!!!! My precious!!!"" Actually, I think he might be scared of them. Or of me.  (Of course, he IS a Luddite with no interest in gadgets...)
> 
> Betsy


And, for me, the unboxing is a big part of the Kindlewatch experience. My husband knows that and knows he might get a hand chopped off if the pulled that little cardboard strip that says....

Well, I can't remember what it says. LOL. "Dreams start here"? "The story begins"? Anyone remember?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

starlight0229 said:


> Well looks like you had a great night since the Braves were nice enough to lose and give us the lock on the division.


Well, I credit the Pittsburgh Pirates for that. . .but yes. . . . .woo hoo! (There's a thread about it in NQK.  )

On topic: my Kindle is in Chantilly -- so only 15 miles away.


----------



## Leslie

Sherlock said:


> Hope everyone gets their wishes today. For those of you still waiting to hear -- don't give up yet. The day is still young!


I like that positive attitude!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

stupidhuman said:


> Now if only they would do better than 11/26 for my FireHD8.9 4GLTE!


Yeah. . .that's not likely. . .I gather there is still some small matter of FCC approval or something. . . . .though I did opt to pay the extra for 1 Day shipping (I have prime anyway) and that moved me up to November 21. . .which is a pretty big difference for just $4 more.

And it is raining to beat the band here today. . . . . .hope those delivery trucks are waterproof!


----------



## Pushka

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm glad that works for you! My husband knows better than to touch my deliveries. "Mine!!!! My precious!!!"" Actually, I think he might be scared of them. Or of me.  (Of course, he IS a Luddite with no interest in gadgets...)
> 
> Betsy


I remember for my very first kindle, the International version, I had it sent to work. We have our own business. I knew it was due for delivery but didn't get a call from the office. So thought it hadn't arrived. Next day I go into work and not only had it arrived the day before but the stupid office hadn't called me and dared open the parcel even though it was addressed to me personally and not the company. I was furious!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> I just found something interesting on the Staples web site. On pre-order of the KIndle PW 3G W/ special offers it says....Product will ship between October 31st and November 14th. Huh?? So much for getting one locally


Well, as Betsy noted, Amazon says order now for Oct 22 delivery. And I approve of them giving direct customers priority over the resellers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

stevene9 said:


> Where's your review?





w5jck said:


> We really need a new thread for user reviews as the PWs will be arriving in mass soon. It would be insane to expect people to read through 38+ pages of posts in this thread to get to the reviews.
> 
> Thank you.


FYI, Harvey has opened up a PW review board down in the Reviews section: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,82.0.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Pushka said:


> The best way to create demand is to restrict supply. As long as it doesn't impact on other income streams. *I doubt that anyone ordering the PPW does not also have an earlier kindle, fire or kindle app.* So restricting supply well before Christmas will not prevent people buying books if their order doesn't ship immediately. And talk of pent up demand increases demand.
> 
> I think Amazon knows the market better than any of us. They marketed this as the kindle that they wanted to bring out earlier but didn't have the technology. They knew what the demand was going to be.


Really? I'm thinking this might be the Kindle that will be the first for many folks. None, here, of course. . .we're already silly about them. 

Though. . . .oh. . .you're counting apps. . . . .so let me amend to say: this may be the first _separate_ Kindle device for many who have only been using the Kindle app. I still call that a 'first kindle' though, because it's just not the same to read on a phone.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just got off the phone with CS.  They refunded my one day shipping charge, say they "understand" my frustration but cannot even give me a new date.. they said my delivery date will be updated by 6PM today.   Also said they are out of stock and new PW's will not be available until the week of Oct 20.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And a "First Impressions" thread would be entirely appropriate here in LTK.  I won't be starting it, however, as I don't think I'll be home when it gets delivered.  

Betsy


----------



## chocochibi

PW and persimmon cover out for delivery  . I'll be at work when it arrives but it will be waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## akw4572

PW and blue cover out for delivery on 2 day shipping.  I was quite shocked, originally I had a 10/11 date for delivery on the PW, and a 10/31 date on the cover.  Expecting it tomorrow.  I'm happy as can be, and that's exactly why I have chosen Amazon for the several e readers I have purchased.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CandyTX said:


> Those of you still "shipping soon", take heart. I remember in previous years some folks got their stuff delivered before the status even changed, so you never know.
> 
> After a few phone calls and a bit of frustration yesterday thinking mine wouldn't get here for 45 days, I show it arrived here in Austin at 5:59am (21 minutes ago, not that I'm counting). I wonder if cruise by the UPS dock and start following trucks will they call the police?


Agreed!

And: here's the thing. If you ordered and had a release day of today, and you do NOT get it today, contact Amazon. Don't call them now . . . wait until you can say that it was promised on day X and did not arrive. They'll take care of you. I can't think that a million people calling all day yesterday and today about shipping dates and notices is helping things at their end! But, especially if you paid extra for 1 day shipping, let them know _tomorrow_ if it did not come when promised.

Also, realize that if you call now and ask they really don't know to say anything more than what it says on Amazon's page NOW which is orders placed to day will ship the week of Oct 22. Keep calm and carry on. And if you wake up tomorrow and still don't have it, _that's_ the time to contact them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

lori_piper said:


> Mine is also out for delivery. My husband will open it and plug it in so it will be charged and waiting when I get home.


Oh, I don't like that. . . . I'd rather open it myself and get it set up. It'll be partially charged anyway, I'd think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seriously.  We've had a number of members post their experiences in the past that the "Shipping Soon" didn't update until AFTER the Kindles were delivered on time.  If yours doesn't arrive, I'll be there with you crying in my beer on your behalf!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> Its not even that they ran out of stock.. its that they didn't honor "first come first served" and they didn't update our expected delivery dates when they ran out.


Honestly, you won't know this for sure until today ends. I still expect that nearly everyone who ordered early and had expected delivery dates of today and tomorrow will get them on time. As I said, though, it's not going to be helpful to call NOW. . .wait until your promise date has come and gone and try to relax until then. I know. . . .we're all excited. . . .it's hard. . . .


----------



## Heifzilla

Luvmy4brats said:


> And my Oberon cover is right here, waiting for its new Kindle.. All shined up and pretty.


Please let us know how well the PW fits in the Touch Oberon cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seriously. We've had a number of members post their experiences in the past that the "Shipping Soon" didn't update until AFTER the Kindles were delivered on time. If yours doesn't arrive, I'll be there with you crying in my beer on your behalf!!
> 
> Betsy


Exactly! And that's saying something because I have some good beer!


----------



## readingril

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, realize that if you call now and ask they really don't know to say anything more than what it says on Amazon's page NOW which is orders placed to day will ship the week of Oct 22. Keep calm and carry on. And if you wake up tomorrow and still don't have it, _that's_ the time to contact them!


If orders placed today will ship the week of Oct 22 what does this infer about my order placed 9/13 (I hemmed and hawed) which is said to arrive 10/25? This has me very excited!


----------



## DD

CrystalStarr said:


> I guess I'm counting my lucky stars this morning that my KPW and purple cover are out for delivery. UPS gets here late! 7 or 8 at night at times. It will be a long day. Maybe I'll try to get ahead on work and house stuff so I can play later.
> 
> For those that care it is a 3G with special offers and came out of Pennsylvania to here in CT.


If you have any extra stars, could you please send them to me? . Happy for you. My purple cover came out of PA to MD and should be here tomorrow. Can't help feeling sad that Amazon messed up my Kindle order, though. It won't be here til 10/15.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tracking for mine:



> Status:	In transit
> Ship Carrier: Lasership
> Tracking ID: LA26323523
> *Latest Event:	Chantilly VA
> Arrival Scan - October 2, 2012 3:09:15 AM
> * (Edit Settings)


Since we'll be away today, I sucked it up and had texts sent to my "real" phone. We'll see if they actually come and are worth .30 each...

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

My fuschia and purple covers and 3G PW are out for delivery!! UPS doesn't come until 2-5 usually, so I'll be spending the day getting everything done so I can play tonight. Even though I probably won't be here when it arrives, at least it will be here when I get back!


----------



## luvmy4brats

bordercollielady said:


> Its not even that they ran out of stock.. its that they didn't honor "first come first served" and they didn't update our expected delivery dates when they ran out.


May I ask something? Did you go into your order at all to change shipping speed, change payment method, confirm shipping speed or ANYTHING in the last few days?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

readingril said:


> If orders placed today will ship the week of Oct 22 what does this infer about my order placed 9/13 (I hemmed and hawed) which is said to arrive 10/25? This has me very excited!


Well, what did it say when you ordered it? That's the date that would rule. And is probalbly the expected date on your order if you look on Amazon -- as long as you haven't been messing with it since. 

Actually, it's now changed and says orders placed today will ship in 4 to 6 weeks.

FWIW, in my experience with Amazon. . . .over the past 15+ years -- _way_ before kindle -- if Amazon promises a day it shows up that day. With very, Very few exceptions. And if it doesn't. . .they take care of you. It's disappointing if a thing doesn't arrive on time, of course, especially something you're eagerly awaiting, but I don't see any value in deciding before the fact that I'm going to be disappointed and letting that negative emotion consume me.

So: my PW is expected to day.  Coming via Lasership.  I've not had good experience with them so I am fully prepared to email Amazon if they fail to deliver. But not until tomorrow morning and ONLY if the kindle really doesn't show up today.


----------



## jaspertyler

My shipping status changed today but it shipped yesterday.  Calm down   Amazon has done this before


----------



## Tatiana

> Date Time Location Event Details
> 
> October 2, 2012 09:03:06 AM Chantilly VA US Out for delivery
> October 2, 2012 01:07:52 AM Chantilly VA US Arrival Scan
> October 1, 2012 07:23:03 AM US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


My tracking shows PW arrived at VA facility just after 1 a.m. today. Expected delivery is today.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mine is out for delivery.

I'll be leaving the house in about 10 minutes to go stalk meet my UPS guy at his first stop.


----------



## cc1013

My PW and purple cover are also out for delivery!   

When I went to bed last night, the cover still said shipping soon, so I'm shocked it's out for delivery now.  I think Amazon's site was just delayed and didn't update the shipment status right away.

Now, I just need to work my schedule so that I can get out of my afternoon meetings as UPS normally gets here around 1pm.  After all, I want to welcome her to her new home!  DH has a work event this evening, so it's the perfect night to get acquainted!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cc1013 said:


> When I went to bed last night, the cover still said shipping soon, so I'm shocked it's out for delivery now. I think Amazon's site was just delayed and didn't update the shipment status right away.


This is what I expect to happen for most people today who ordered near release day. Glad to hear it!

Betsy


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> Honestly, you won't know this for sure until today ends. I still expect that nearly everyone who ordered early and had expected delivery dates of today and tomorrow will get them on time. As I said, though, it's not going to be helpful to call NOW. . .wait until your promise date has come and gone and try to relax until then. I know. . . .we're all excited. . . .it's hard. . . .


It's very hard, Ann, especially since I _do_ know for sure that my PW3G will not come until 10/15 when it was promised on 10/3. Amazon's CS team leader acknowledges that their computer glitch knocked me out of line but he can't explain why. He's still researching it and is supposed to call me again today with an update. I did call right away when I saw the EDD change. Mine is not just a case of being impatient for the status to change to 'Shipping Soon'. I've experienced update delays in the past when my order was at my door before the status was changed. Maybe I have too strong a sense of justice but I want to scream 'it's just not fair!'. Not right that some people are getting their Kindles yesterday and today when they ordered much later than I did. The frustrating part is that Amazon has no clue why this is happening. I've always been an Amazon lover and have always sung the praises of their CS. But I'm very disappointed in them today.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Here's my tracking history so far:



> *
> Date Time Location Event Details
> *October 2, 2012	03:56:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	Departure Scan
> October 1, 2012	05:41:00 PM	Phoenix AZ US	Shipment received by carrier
> October 1, 2012	01:14:43 PM	Phoenix AZ US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


----------



## DD

Luvmy4brats said:


> Mine is out for delivery.
> 
> I'll be leaving the house in about 10 minutes to go stalk meet my UPS guy at his first stop.


Haha. Good luck, Heather!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> Same for me.. No change overnight. Mine is still "Not Yet Shipped" with a delivery date of Oct 2nd. Will be at work today but I will call them. I want my one day delivery charge back and I'm still considering cancelling.





bordercollielady said:


> Just got off the phone with CS. They refunded my one day shipping charge, say they "understand" my frustration but cannot even give me a new date.. they said my delivery date will be updated by 6PM today. Also said they are out of stock and new PW's will not be available until the week of Oct 20.


I guess I'm confused... your delivery date still said "Oct 2" and you asked for a refund before actually not getting the order?

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

Mine is out for delivery along with my case. Very excited.  I'm sorry for those that are still receiving not yet shipped messages. Hopefully you'll have yours soon!


----------



## lori_piper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm glad that works for you! My husband knows better than to touch my deliveries. "Mine!!!! My precious!!!"" Actually, I think he might be scared of them. Or of me.  (Of course, he IS a Luddite with no interest in gadgets...)
> 
> Betsy


I felt that way about the first two! This time, I want it fully charged when I get home!


----------



## MichelleR

I've always had good luck, even the time they mis-routed it, and it still arrived when it should. I can't say that I'm not nervous though at the "Not Yet Shipped," because Betsy knows that I live in the middle of nowhere. Hubby asked UPS to deliver to his work, which is about 2 minutes from here, because they deliver there before residences. I laughed, because I have a couple DVDs coming, too, and I imagine the delivery guy handing them over with this sense of ceremony. 

So, anyhow, feeling a little skeptical, and I've had a though last several days so this would be nice. And I say this as someone who realizes a lot of people would gladly take my problem of potentially late delivery, which means I can only complain so much.


----------



## Steph H

My package has made it as far as the facility from which it will be delivered, as of about 40 minutes ago...but doesn't yet say out for delivery. But that's not an uncommon status for FedEx deliveries to get 'stuck' at, so I fully expect to be getting it today. I'll just have to wait until I get home from work to actually get my hands on it.


----------



## crebel

My tracking says "Out for delivery"!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> My tracking says "Out for delivery"!


Mine too 

But I am usually last on the route, so it could be anything from 4pm to 7 pm.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Mine changed from "shipping soon" to shipped at 1:30 a.m. (at least, that's when I got the email). Tracking on UPS website just says "A UPS shipping label has been created." Tracking on Amazon site says it left Breinigsville PA at 4pm yesterday, and an estimated delivery of today. Fingers crossed!

I'm disappointed at the waste sometimes when Amazon ships items that I ordered together in separate packages. But all of the following are getting shipped together (at least, they only have 1 tracking number):
- the kindle and blue cover ordered on the 6th
- the purple cover ordered several days ago
- a pack of rechargeable batteries, which I ordered on Sunday and sent 2-day prime, so they should have arrived tomorrow (that was the estimated delivery date, until it was shipped with the PW).

So someone (or a computer) noticed these several orders and combined them, which is great (saves Amazon shipping money, saves the planet some packing materials, and makes my recycle bin less full).


----------



## luvmy4brats

My mission to stalk the UPS guy has failed. I am home, crushed and Kindleless. I did find him, right where I knew he would be.. But HE DIDN'T HAVE IT! He said that they split his route today (done when there are more than the usual deliveries for the day) and my package is on some other driver's truck. I don't know her at all, I don't know her route <sob>, and most importantly I have no clue what time she'll be here!!!  what if she doesn't take care of poor Luna?? My baby is with a STRANGER!!

Or maybe he is lying and maybe Luna is on his truck but he's heard so many good things about the new PW that he's decided to Kindlenap her. Maybe I should call the authorities and report him.

Or maybe I should just go back to bed since I hardly slept last night and I'm obviously in need of a few more hours.


----------



## Leslie

Crushed and Kindleless--Kindlenap...LOL

What a story! All that adrenaline flowing through your veins...

L


----------



## Kathy

Luvmy4brats said:


> My mission to stalk the UPS guy has failed. I am home, crushed and Kindleless. I did find him, right where I knew he would be.. But HE DIDN'T HAVE IT! He said that they split his route today (done when there are more than the usual deliveries for the day) and my package is on some other driver's truck. I don't know her at all, I don't know her route <sob>, and most importantly I have no clue what time she'll be here!!!  what if she doesn't take care of poor Luna?? My baby is with a STRANGER!!
> 
> Or maybe he is lying and maybe Luna is on his truck but he's heard so many good things about the new PW that he's decided to Kindlenap her. Maybe I should call the authorities and report him.
> 
> Or maybe I should just go back to bed since I hardly slept last night and I'm obviously in need of a few more hours.


LOL! Poor guy must have been shaking in his boots when he saw you. I can just see this sleep deprived wild eyed women attacking him when he knew he didn't have it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Luvmy4brats said:


> Or maybe I should just go back to bed since I hardly slept last night and I'm obviously in need of a few more hours.


This. ^

Seriously, people aren't wired enough?  LOL!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Kathy said:


> LOL! Poor guy must have been shaking in his boots when he saw you. I can just see this sleep deprived wild eyed women attacking him when he knew he didn't have it.


I think he's used to it...


----------



## Leslie

Kathy said:


> LOL! Poor guy must have been shaking in his boots when he saw you. I can just see this sleep deprived wild eyed women attacking him when he knew he didn't have it.


It's times like this that I really wish I had some photoshop skills...LOL.

L


----------



## misscrabtree

After all of my confusion and angst about the weird revised delivery date, mine now says "out for delivery" (the cover too, which is a surprise).  Hope everyone who was expecting their new Kindle today gets it!


----------



## DD

Luvmy4brats said:


> My mission to stalk the UPS guy has failed. I am home, crushed and Kindleless. I did find him, right where I knew he would be.. But HE DIDN'T HAVE IT! He said that they split his route today (done when there are more than the usual deliveries for the day) and my package is on some other driver's truck. I don't know her at all, I don't know her route <sob>, and most importantly I have no clue what time she'll be here!!!  what if she doesn't take care of poor Luna?? My baby is with a STRANGER!!
> 
> Or maybe he is lying and maybe Luna is on his truck but he's heard so many good things about the new PW that he's decided to Kindlenap her. Maybe I should call the authorities and report him.
> 
> Or maybe I should just go back to bed since I hardly slept last night and I'm obviously in need of a few more hours.


ROFL!


----------



## Heifzilla

I would *hope* that people that ordered in the first two days will get priority over people who ordered later.  My estimated delivery date is still October 10 (it was Oct 11 when I originally ordered but I switched to 1 day Prime ship a few days later) and it has not changed, so I am expecting it on that date.  My cover will be delivered tomorrow as it was promised when I placed the order, which was around 5 am on 9/7, so within 24 hours of the original PW announcement.

I would also hope that while Amazon/Kindle CS is telling people with previous orders who call them that the PW is on BO for several weeks, that Amazon was smart enough to have enough stock on hand to fill orders they took the first two days after the announcement, so that those people will get their PWs as promised.   One can hope


----------



## PinkKindle

Well, my Amazon tracking still just shows that my PW arrived in my town yesterday morning. However, just in the last couple of minutes the USPS tracking finally updated and showed that it arrived at the local post office at 7:37 a.m. today. I think that probably means that it was sitting there but they didn't sort or scan it until today, but who knows. I'm still waiting to see "out for delivery" though -- I'm going to be really annoyed if my Kindle spends a second day 5 minutes away and I can't have it!  I really, really wish Amazon wouldn't use that Fedex Smartpost!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Everyone be nice to their UPS person. You don't want you box to look like this:










Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

She's probably cold and shivering in that dark truck.. If she had been where she was supposed to be, she'd be all snug and warm in her new leather jacket. 

And I was wearing a hat and dark sunglasses... Hopefully nobody recognized me. I'm not so sure that the restraining order isn't still in effect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lori_piper said:


> I felt that way about the first two! This time, I want it fully charged when I get home!


My Kindles have always been charged enough to use when I get them...and they can be used while plugged in. So I'm happy. Except that I won't have it until late tonight unless they deliver in the next hour...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Luvmy4brats said:


> She's probably cold and shivering in that dark truck.. If she had been where she was supposed to be, she'd be all snug and warm in her new leather jacket.


Actually, as you can see from that picture, UPS trucks have sunroofs so they are not dark. And they are washed everyday. I am sure Luna is happily chatting with the other Kindles--I am sure she's not the only one on the truck.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For those getting a SO Paperwhite today who are new to the Special Offers, they've mostly been ads lately, but there IS a special offer on the SO Kindles today, for a free $5 to spend on MP3s at Amazon, as reported by StephanieJ in our MP3 Daily Deals thread.

Go to the home screen on your SO Kindle and access the menu. Select "View Special Offers" and then you may have to page through to see the offer. Tap on the offer and it will be emailed to you. Open the email when it comes to the email you've registered your Amazon account to and follow the instructions to redeem. The offer has to be redeemed by October 7th.

(On my K4, it was on the second page; on my Touch, at the top of the first page.)

Edit: Occasionally, SO Kindles receive SOs at different times. If you don't have this offer, make sure that your date and time on your Kindle is correct and that you've synched it.

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Leslie said:


> I am sure Luna is happily chatting with the other Kindles--I am sure she's not the only one on the truck.


They are probably all pondering their new homes and what they'll be reading in they're future....

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## LaRita

My PW is out for delivery along with the Onyx cover I ordered yesterday.  When I checked on the persimmon cover yesterday, it showed in stock on Oct. 24, so I ordered the Onyx and cancelled the persimmon.  Now I hear people are getting their persimmon covers and I'm kicking myself for changing covers.  Oh well, the important thing is my new PW Kindle will be in my hot little hands today!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NOT FAIR NOT FAIR NOT FAIR NOT FAIR!

The UPS truck just pulled up in front of my house. Now, I _knew_ that my kindle wasn't supposed to be on the truck -- coming by a different carrier altogether -- but it didn't keep my heart from beating a little faster. But then he started pulling out a big box so, again, I _knew_ it wasn't my kindle. And yet. I hoped.  Neighbors across the street got something delivered. Probably for their new baby. Which is an actual baby, not a Kindle. 

Sigh! I need help.


----------



## mooshie78

Mine is out for delivery too.  FedEx tracking shows it got to post office at 4:35am, and USPS tracking shows it out for delivery around 8:30 am.  Mail comes here in the evening (5ish) so it should be waiting when I get home later. Have a lot of work, and plans with my girlfriend afterwards so I probably won get to play around with it much until tomorrow.

Amazon comes through again with the 1 day shipping with regular prime from me (original estimated date was Wednesday).

And thanks for the tip for the $5 MP3 credit Betsy, I'll have to find time to grab that for sure!


----------



## LaraAmber

I will have my PW3G and my cover tomorrow.  My PW3G is coming by FedEx, the cover by UPS.  Apparently Amazon didn't want anyone to feel left out.  The good news is since I'm Office Manager and do payroll here, no one at the front desk would dare hide my packages for fun.     

I have to ask about LaserShip, which I've never heard of before.  Are they are regional chain?  Does anyone else think they sound like they should be storming the building, not bringing you a little box and saying "sign here"?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LaraAmber said:


> I have to ask about LaserShip, which I've never heard of before. Are they are regional chain? Does anyone else think they sound like they should be storming the building, not bringing you a little box and saying "sign here"?


I don't know anything about them...and we've already had a discussion about storm troopers delivering Kindles in Admin. 

My status:


> Status:	In transit
> Ship Carrier: Lasership
> Tracking ID: LA26323523
> Latest Event:	Chantilly VA
> *Out for delivery - October 2, 2012 8:30:37 AM*


And I did get a text (30¢ ) saying that my Kindle should be delivered today. Every time I hear a truck go by outside I run and look....

Betsy


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

My PW and fuschia cover were shipped as of last night via UPS from Philadelphia. Seriously. Philadelphia. I know very well Amazon has distribution centers in the western US. Unlike some of you who couldn't resist one-day shipping, I opted for my free 2-day prime. I did experience moments of self doubt but I resisted the temptation to change my shipping speed after I read what happened to some kindle lovers. 

So today my sweet little Lily and her cover will be winging their way across the nation to land on my doorstep tomorrow.... late in the afternoon... because I am so close to the UPS facility that I'm typically last on the route. Dammit.


----------



## Kathy

mooshie78 said:


> Mine is out for delivery too. FedEx tracking shows it got to post office at 4:35am, and USPS tracking shows it out for delivery around 8:30 am. Mail comes here in the evening (5ish) so it should be waiting when I get home later. Have a lot of work, and plans with my girlfriend afterwards so I probably won get to play around with it much until tomorrow.
> 
> Amazon comes through again with the 1 day shipping with regular prime from me (original estimated date was Wednesday).
> 
> And thanks for the tip for the $5 MP3 credit Betsy, I'll have to find time to grab that for sure!


Let me know if FedEx makes you sign for it please.


----------



## larryb52

Ann in Arlington said:


> NOT FAIR NOT FAIR NOT FAIR NOT FAIR!
> 
> The UPS truck just pulled up in front of my house. Now, I _knew_ that my kindle wasn't supposed to be on the truck -- coming by a different carrier altogether -- but it didn't keep my heart from beating a little faster. But then he started pulling out a big box so, again, I _knew_ it wasn't my kindle. And yet. I hoped.  Neighbors across the street got something delivered. Probably for their new baby. Which is an actual baby, not a Kindle.
> 
> Sigh! I need help.


talk about not fair I asked for text when it was delivered & have my iphone sitting here & the chime rings and I'm think OMG its at home but no just the text telling me it is out for delivery but I knew that at 7am


----------



## techiegirl

Kathy said:


> Let me know if FedEx makes you sign for it please.


We called FedEx this morning and they said signature is not required. I hope that's true because I'd hate to chase after the package after work tonight.


----------



## PinkKindle

PinkKindle said:


> Well, my Amazon tracking still just shows that my PW arrived in my town yesterday morning. However, just in the last couple of minutes the USPS tracking finally updated and showed that it arrived at the local post office at 7:37 a.m. today. I think that probably means that it was sitting there but they didn't sort or scan it until today, but who knows. I'm still waiting to see "out for delivery" though -- I'm going to be really annoyed if my Kindle spends a second day 5 minutes away and I can't have it!  I really, really wish Amazon wouldn't use that Fedex Smartpost!!


And now, just a few minutes ago, it updated with "sorting complete 7:46 a.m." -- so the post office tracking is at least an hour and a half behind. Amazon hasn't updated since yesterday morning -- but we know their system is a bit overloaded right now!  If they finished sorting it then, it seems like it should have been able to get out or delivery today -- so we'll see! I figure that if I don't see "out for delivery" in the next hour or so it probably wouldn't hurt to call the post office and ask if I could pick it up . . . the worst they could say is "no," right?


----------



## sparklemotion

techiegirl said:


> We called FedEx this morning and they said signature is not required. I hope that's true because I'd hate to chase after the package after work tonight.


FWIW I have never had to sign for an Amazon Fed Ex package.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not excited about Lasership. . . .have had bad experience with them in the past, but will remain optimistic.

Whether or not you have to sign -- no matter the shipper -- depends on a lot of things.  So just because one person does or doesn't have to sign doesn't mean the same will be so in your case.


----------



## Kathy

techiegirl said:


> We called FedEx this morning and they said signature is not required. I hope that's true because I'd hate to chase after the package after work tonight.


Thanks. I'm out of town and didn't want to have to run it down. My husband is home but not always around. My neighbors will pick it up for me if they see laying around.


----------



## larryb52

HURRAY
my neighbor called said she just brought it in for me , hurray!!!! & it was delivered by Lasership!!!!...now I have to suffer through the rest of the day before I get home... but at least I know its there...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

larryb52 said:


> HURRAY
> my neighbor called said she just brought it in for me , hurray!!!! & it was delivered by Lasership!!!!...now I have to suffer through the rest of the day before I get home... but at least I know its there...


Yay, Larry!

*Goes to check the front porch in case I missed it.*

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Larry!
> 
> *Goes to check the front porch in case I missed it.*
> 
> Betsy




Me too!



Nope. No joy.

Feeling a bit like Veruca Salt here.


----------



## metal134

Kind've wished I had preordered this.  I had good reason not to, I already had nearly $400 worth of pre-orders for items due out the same 2 week period.  But one of them, and $250 Alfred Hitchock Blu Ray set, got pushed back to November.  If I'd have known that in time, I would have put in my order.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No joy.
> 
> Feeling a bit like Veruca Salt here.


----------



## Sandpiper

Pw is "in transit".  Will be here tomorrow.    Cover still has EDD of October 31, but now says "shipping soon".


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Is that  for Veruca Salt? You know. . .the kid in Willy Wonka -- "I want it NOW!" (Best said with a quite whiny voice.  )


----------



## Nickinev

Ann in Arlington said:


> NOT FAIR NOT FAIR NOT FAIR NOT FAIR!
> 
> The UPS truck just pulled up in front of my house. Now, I _knew_ that my kindle wasn't supposed to be on the truck -- coming by a different carrier altogether -- but it didn't keep my heart from beating a little faster. But then he started pulling out a big box so, again, I _knew_ it wasn't my kindle. And yet. I hoped.  Neighbors across the street got something delivered. Probably for their new baby. Which is an actual baby, not a Kindle.
> 
> Sigh! I need help.


I heard a truck outside and ran to the window, but it was a Fedex truck driving by, unfortunately mine is out for delivery on a UPS truck. 

Nicole


----------



## larryb52

hang in there it'll show, I want to leave now, I swear I hear my cat coughing up a hair ball all the way here  I need to go...


----------



## Tatiana

It has arrived!  I really like LaserShip, it always arrives so much earlier than either FedEx, UPS or USPS.  It's plugged in and charging while I finish working.  I'll start looking it over about noon!

Thank you Amazon, it wasn't originally scheduled for arrival until tomorrow!


----------



## PinkKindle

YAY!!!   Mine is out for delivery today!!   The post office within the last 5 minutes finally updated that it was out for delivery at 7:56 a.m.!   Amazon still is not updated from yesterday morning and still shows a delivery date of tomorrow.

So I will be getting it 1 day early even though I left it at 2-day Prime shipping -- but they really kept the suspense up on this one! 

For those keeping score at home, I ordered a PW wifi SO within about the first 10 minutes it was available, no cover on the order (Kindle Fire HD 7 was in the same order, but that was delivered on 9/14).  My shipping date never changed from 10/3 the whole time, but it is out for delivery on 10/2.

Yay!!


----------



## mooshie78

PinkKindle said:


> YAY!!!  Mine is out for delivery today!!  The post office within the last 5 minutes finally updated that it was out for delivery at 7:56 a.m.!  Amazon still is not updated from yesterday morning and still shows a delivery date of tomorrow.
> 
> So I will be getting it 1 day early even though I left it at 2-day Prime shipping -- but they really kept the suspense up on this one!
> 
> For those keeping score at home, I ordered a PW wifi SO within about the first 10 minutes it was available, no cover on the order (Kindle Fire HD 7 was in the same order, but that was delivered on 9/14). My shipping date never changed from 10/3 the whole time, but it is out for delivery on 10/2.
> 
> Yay!!


Mine was much the same, other than my estimated date did change from 10/3 to 10/2 yesterday when it shipped. I pretty much expected that though as I've gotten almost every Prime order a day early lately.

Also no cover in order as I just ordered a zip sleeve, and that and the power adapter shipped right away back on announcement day.


----------



## Atunah

Tatiana said:


> It has arrived! I really like LaserShip, it always arrives so much earlier than either FedEx, UPS or USPS. It's plugged in and charging while I finish working. I'll start looking it over about noon!
> 
> Thank you Amazon, it wasn't originally scheduled for arrival until tomorrow!


NOON?    You gonna wait til noon? .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just got a text that it's on the vehicle and scheduled for today's delivery.


----------



## MichelleR

Okay, I keep reading, but still need clarification -- has anyone received theirs while their Amazon status remains "not yet shipped?"


----------



## larryb52

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just got a text that it's on the vehicle and scheduled for today's delivery.


i got that than it showed up 20 minutes later, hope you get it before noon...


----------



## mooshie78

MichelleR said:


> Okay, I keep reading, but still need clarification -- has anyone received theirs while their Amazon status remains "not yet shipped?"


I don't think anyone has posted that happening. But I have had it happen with past orders--but very infrequently.

More often I'll get things they ship USPS (or FedEx SmartPost/UPS Mail Innovations that get delivered by USPS) before they show up as out for delivery on the USPS tracking since that often lags behind. But this time it did update this morning to out for delivery.


----------



## CrystalStarr

My son just asked me how come I jump every time a truck rolls by the house.  For some reason a lot of trucks are going by today - or I'm just noticing them!  LOL!


----------



## Steph H

I got a text about an hour ago that mine is out for delivery, coming via FedEx. FedEx usually delivers in the afternoon, so I have a while yet before I get the 'delivered' message. But I still won't get it until I get home from work anyway. Just want to make sure it really gets delivered!


----------



## NogDog

Code:


[u]Date               Time           Location                Event Details[/u]
October 2, 2012 	07:37:00 AM 	Secaucus NJ US          [b]Out for delivery[/b]
October 2, 2012 	05:14:00 AM 	Secaucus NJ US          Arrival Scan
October 2, 2012 	04:34:00 AM 	Parsippany NJ US        Departure Scan
October 2, 2012 	02:24:00 AM 	Parsippany NJ US        Shipment received by carrier
October 1, 2012 	08:05:12 PM 	Breinigsville PA US     Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


----------



## starlight0229

Still no change in my kindle's status. Still "shipping soon", no serial number, no text notifications. The charge on my cc is still pending.


----------



## teeitup

Just checked tracking on Amazon and mine says "Out For Delivery" too!  Gonna be a long day though, off work at 5:30, rush by store to pick up cupcakes and card for my parents' 67th anniversary, run home and hope Miss Diva is sitting on front porch, let their dog out to do his thing and then back in crate poor baby, over to visit folks' (they're 88 and mom is in skilled nursing for blood clot in leg and Dad is in same facility in asst'd living) and then home to wind down and get acquainted with my pride and joy.  Already DL some of my books yesterday that I haven't read yet and paid for and gonna leave most of the freebies on my K3; just don't want to load it up with as many as before, although the K3 still works pretty good.


----------



## tomato88

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just got a text that it's on the vehicle and scheduled for today's delivery.


Is yours coming from Chantilly distribution center?


----------



## Atunah

This thread is moving so fast I might have missed it. But I want to know what telracs status is. Did it ever ship?

And for those that haven't seen it yet, there is a review up now in the review section.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

tomato88 said:


> Is yours coming from Chantilly distribution center?


well, the tracking shows it at Chantilly -- no idea where it started.


----------



## Steph H

I was wondering about telracs, too. I didn't see her post here yet today.


----------



## crebel

Telracs hasn't been online yet today.  She wasn't feeling well last night.  As of midnight East Coast time, she still hadn't received an e-mail and her shipping status hadn't changed


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for letting me know about telracs. I hope she feels better today.


----------



## Cindy416

My PW has shipped, as well as my Amazon cover, which wasn't due to arrive until Nov. 6. I'm not sure why the shipment of the cover is over a month ahead of schedule, but I'll gladly take it. (I thought I'd use my Oberon Touch cover for my PW, keeping my old Touch in the Amazon lighted cover all the time.)  I should receive my items tomorrow (Wed.).  

I see that the PW and cover are being sent via FedEx, and I'm really disappointed. FedEx has a bad habit of not finding my home in the boondocks (75% of the time, they deliver as expected, but the other 25% of the time, I have to get on the phone with FE customer service reps, let them track down my delivery person, and then waste an hour or two retrieving my package. The last FE driver actually told me that he had forgotten to bring his map with him to work, and thought he might have taken a wrong turn! I have our last name and our address on our mailbox!)  If my PW arrives tomorrow, it will probably be delivered around 10:30 a.m., so I'm going to have to get home as soon as possible from my half-day at school to try to locate the package.  I'm really hoping that it won't require a signature since no one will be around the farm until I get there.


----------



## Larrue

I purchased a PW SO WIFI on the evening that it first became available. I opted for the free super saver shipping. I had an estimated delivery date of 10/9 to 10/12. My credit card was charged on Sunday and it said "shipped" later Sunday night. I just went out to the mail box and it was already in the box. Mine went from the original shipping point to Allentown Smartpost in Pa. last night. I live in New Jersey which is only a few hours from Allentown Pa. I am very surprised to receive it so soon with the Amazon "free shipping".


----------



## readingril

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, what did it say when you ordered it? That's the date that would rule. And is probalbly the expected date on your order if you look on Amazon -- as long as you haven't been messing with it since.
> 
> Actually, it's now changed and says orders placed today will ship in 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> FWIW, in my experience with Amazon. . . .over the past 15+ years -- _way_ before kindle -- if Amazon promises a day it shows up that day. With very, Very few exceptions. And if it doesn't. . .they take care of you. It's disappointing if a thing doesn't arrive on time, of course, especially something you're eagerly awaiting, but I don't see any value in deciding before the fact that I'm going to be disappointed and letting that negative emotion consume me.
> 
> So: my PW is expected to day.  Coming via Lasership.  I've not had good experience with them so I am fully prepared to email Amazon if they fail to deliver. But not until tomorrow morning and ONLY if the kindle really doesn't show up today.


Delivery Estimate: Thursday October 25, 2012 - Tuesday October 30, 2012

Oh bizarre... now it says Shipping Soon. Please don't get my hopes up too high, Amazon. It'll be a long long fall!

I'm in no rush, really. My K3K is good at keeping me company.

(Could a shipping soon status last for three weeks?)


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> This thread is moving so fast I might have missed it. But I want to know what telracs status is. Did it ever ship?
> 
> And for those that haven't seen it yet, there is a review up now in the review section.





Steph H said:


> I was wondering about telracs, too. I didn't see her post here yet today.





crebel said:


> Telracs hasn't been online yet today. She wasn't feeling well last night. As of midnight East Coast time, she still hadn't received an e-mail and her shipping status hadn't changed


thanks guys.... sorry of the delay, but as crebel said, and steph knows, i'm not feeling well....

but there is GOOD news.

e-mail was sent around 1:30 am and tracking says it's out for delivery via UPS. according to our mail room guy, that means between 2 and 4 this afternoon, and he's on the look out for it for me.


----------



## CrystalStarr

telracs said:


> thanks guys.... sorry of the delay, but as crebel said, and steph knows, i'm not feeling well....
> 
> but there is GOOD news.
> 
> e-mail was sent around 1:30 am and tracking says it's out for delivery via UPS. according to our mail room guy, that means between 2 and 4 this afternoon, and he's on the look out for it for me.


YEAH!!!


----------



## sparklemotion

telracs said:


> thanks guys.... sorry of the delay, but as crebel said, and steph knows, i'm not feeling well....
> but there is GOOD news.
> e-mail was sent around 1:30 am and tracking says it's out for delivery via UPS. according to our mail room guy, that means between 2 and 4 this afternoon, and he's on the look out for it for me.


Yay! I'm happy to hear that!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

ITS HERE!!!! And the purple case is perfect.  Playing around with it during lunch. I'm sure someone will post a review before I get a chance.


----------



## DD

Heifzilla said:


> I would *hope* that people that ordered in the first two days will get priority over people who ordered later. My estimated delivery date is still October 10 (it was Oct 11 when I originally ordered but I switched to 1 day Prime ship a few days later) and it has not changed, so I am expecting it on that date. My cover will be delivered tomorrow as it was promised when I placed the order, which was around 5 am on 9/7, so within 24 hours of the original PW announcement.
> 
> I would also hope that while Amazon/Kindle CS is telling people with previous orders who call them that the PW is on BO for several weeks, that Amazon was smart enough to have enough stock on hand to fill orders they took the first two days after the announcement, so that those people will get their PWs as promised. One can hope


My EDD is now 10/15. It was 10/11 and then changed to 10/3 when I deleted a cover from the order. I ordered at 1:49 PM EST on Sept. 6. So, there seems to be no rhyme or reason to their 'first come first serve' policy.


----------



## Steph H

telracs said:


> thanks guys.... sorry of the delay, but as crebel said, and steph knows, i'm not feeling well....
> 
> but there is GOOD news.
> 
> e-mail was sent around 1:30 am and tracking says it's out for delivery via UPS. according to our mail room guy, that means between 2 and 4 this afternoon, and he's on the look out for it for me.


Yay for the good news!!  Sorry you're still at work though, while feeling bad.


----------



## Tatiana

telracs said:


> thanks guys.... sorry of the delay, but as crebel said, and steph knows, i'm not feeling well....
> 
> but there is GOOD news.
> 
> e-mail was sent around 1:30 am and tracking says it's out for delivery via UPS. according to our mail room guy, that means between 2 and 4 this afternoon, and he's on the look out for it for me.


Yeah, I'm so glad it will be delivered today. I was wondering. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sparklemotion

Telracs - I hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

OK, I'm only a teensy bit concerned... UPS is still saying only that A UPS shipping label has been created. UPS is giving no ETA. Amazon says:
October 1, 2012	03:55:56 PM	Breinigsville PA US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier
and Amazon still lists an ETA of today.

Hopefully it's going directly to the UPS hub 15 minutes from my home, and will then get sent out on a truck this afternoon. Or it already is on a truck and tracking is delayed...


----------



## Atunah

telracs said:


> thanks guys.... sorry of the delay, but as crebel said, and steph knows, i'm not feeling well....
> 
> but there is GOOD news.
> 
> e-mail was sent around 1:30 am and tracking says it's out for delivery via UPS. according to our mail room guy, that means between 2 and 4 this afternoon, and he's on the look out for it for me.


Glad you are getting it today. Not glad you aren't feeling well. Feel better soon.


----------



## LaRita

My mother just called....the PW is at my house waiting for me to get home from work!  If it had arrived 20 minutes sooner I could have run home to get it and been back before my lunch hour was over.  Oh well.


----------



## telracs

thanks sparklemotion.  i've already e-mailed a friend to cancel our dinner tomorrow, i don't think i'm going to be up for it.....

oh, and correction to my last post.  e-mail was sent by amazon at 2:11 am, not 1:30.


----------



## Cindy416

telracs said:


> thanks guys.... sorry of the delay, but as crebel said, and steph knows, i'm not feeling well....
> 
> but there is GOOD news.
> 
> e-mail was sent around 1:30 am and tracking says it's out for delivery via UPS. according to our mail room guy, that means between 2 and 4 this afternoon, and he's on the look out for it for me.


Yay! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DD

Just got home from singing at a funeral at church. That really puts my PW being delayed until Oct. 15th into perspective. If I have to wait, I have to wait. No amount of anger or complaining is going to change anything.









I have to admit, though, on the way to church this morning, I saw a UPS truck pulling into my neighborhood and my heart kinda skipped a beat.


----------



## Heifzilla

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> ITS HERE!!!! And the purple case is perfect.  Playing around with it during lunch. I'm sure someone will post a review before I get a chance.


Pics of it in the case please!


----------



## Heifzilla

DD said:


> My EDD is now 10/15. It was 10/11 and then changed to 10/3 when I deleted a cover from the order. I ordered at 1:49 PM EST on Sept. 6. So, there seems to be no rhyme or reason to their 'first come first serve' policy.


Well, that sucks. Are you a Prime member? How are you having it shipped? I've given up trying to understand how they are choosing to ship these things at this point.


----------



## telracs

DD said:


> Just got home from singing at a funeral at church. That really puts my PW being delayed until Oct. 15th into perspective. If I have to wait, I have to wait. No amount of anger or complaining is going to change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, though, on the way to church this morning, I saw a UPS truck pulling into my neighborhood and my heart kinda skipped a beat.


*hands DD the bottle of godiva liquer and mocha vodka*


----------



## DD

Luvmy4brats said:


> May I ask something? Did you go into your order at all to change shipping speed, change payment method, confirm shipping speed or ANYTHING in the last few days?


I did that, Heather. I checked on my shipping speed but did not change anything and just clicked 'Confirm' when I left the order detail page. The CS Team Leader I've been in contact with said that absolutely should not have changed my EDD. He thinks it was just a computer glitch but has no clue why it happened. I am very sorry I even checked my order, though, because the fact remains, my opening my order and checking it, computer glitch or not, did send this whole fiasco into motion.


----------



## DD

telracs said:


> *hands DD the bottle of godiva liquer and mocha vodka*


Ah, thank you very much!


----------



## DD

Heifzilla said:


> Well, that sucks. Are you a Prime member? How are you having it shipped? I've given up trying to understand how they are choosing to ship these things at this point.


Yes, and I chose Prime 2-day shipping. When I had a black cover on the same order, my EDD was 10/11, which was kind of strange because the cover had an EDD of 10/3. When I deleted the black cover from the order last week, my EDD changed to 10/3 for just the PW remaining on the order. I was thrilled. Then I went in to see if I could change my shipping speed to 1-day but was afraid to fool with it. So, I left it at 2-day with no changes. When I clicked 'Confirm', is when it suddenly became 10/15 and it can't be changed because I was knocked out of line as one of the early orders and am now in the 'backorder' line. I've posted before that CS tells me that clicking 'Confirm' with no changes is not supposed to change my EDD, but it did. They are investigating what happened but no answers yet and no PW tomorrow!

Oh, well, it's not a matter of life and death and I'll enjoy it even more when I finally get it. I'll enjoy reading the impressions of everyone getting theirs today or tomorrow.


----------



## DD

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> ITS HERE!!!! And the purple case is perfect.  Playing around with it during lunch. I'm sure someone will post a review before I get a chance.





Heifzilla said:


> Pics of it in the case please!


I want to see those also, please!


----------



## Justcrusin

So happy to see everyone getting is getting their new toys Paperwhite's. My cover is on it's way but it looks like it won't have a partner till at least October 11th. I ordered on September 12th so I guess I should feel lucky that my estimated date is that soon.


----------



## Cindy416

I changed something about my order, and my cover was moved from Oct. 31 delivery date to Nov. 6. Now, it's coming tomorrow!

I added $150 in gift cards to my account on Sept. 14, after having ordered the PW and cover on Sept. 6. When my PW and cover were sent yesterday, and my payment was made, it came out of my checking account instead of out of my gc balance! I called to find out what happened, and if it could be reversed because the gc money was birthday money that the givers thought would be great to put toward my PW. The cs rep. said that nothing could be done about refunding my money and depleting my gc balance. It's not a huge deal, but I would much rather have paid for it with my birthday money since I already have a Touch, and considered my PW to be a bit frivolous (yet much anticipated).


----------



## crebel

IT'S HERE!!!!!

And already happily residing in its persimmon case. I already sent for the Mp3 special offer, received the e-mail and have applied it.

Initial impression: It "feels" heavier than I was expecting. The magnetic closure on the case is not as secure as I wish (and you still have to swipe to unlock the sleep screen when you open it). I haven't tried the lighting in a dark room yet. It will take me some time to get used to the touch screen.

Ok, off to my sister's house for the rest of the week to relax and get to know "Barry White"...


----------



## LuvHorses

crebel said:


> IT'S HERE!!!!!
> 
> Initial impression: It "feels" heavier than I was expecting. The magnetic closure on the case is not as secure as I wish (and you still have to swipe to unlock the sleep screen when you open it). I haven't tried the lighting in a dark room yet. It will take me some time to get used to the touch screen.


About swiping after opening cover. Someone on another thread just said she opens her cover and didn't need to swipe ??

This is what they said "When I open the cover, the Kindle turns on. When I close it, it turns off. I don't get any "swipe to turn on" screen."


----------



## mooshie78

Wonder if that swipe to unlock is a toggle-able option.

It's a good idea so that way it's not waking up when it's in your purse/backpack/whatever and the case comes open slightly etc.


----------



## sparklemotion

crebel said:


> IT'S HERE!!!!!
> 
> And already happily residing in its persimmon case. I already sent for the Mp3 special offer, received the e-mail and have applied it.
> 
> Initial impression: It "feels" heavier than I was expecting. The magnetic closure on the case is not as secure as I wish (and you still have to swipe to unlock the sleep screen when you open it). I haven't tried the lighting in a dark room yet. It will take me some time to get used to the touch screen.
> 
> Ok, off to my sister's house for the rest of the week to relax and get to know "Barry White"...


Yay that's great!  What's the color like on the persimmon case? Is it a bright orange or a darker orange? I'm curious.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

My blue cover, that wasn't supposed to be here until 10/31, is out for delivery. My black cover and KPW, that were supposed to arrive today, are still sitting in Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## LaraAmber

WolfePrincess73 said:


> My blue cover, that wasn't supposed to be here until 10/31, is out for delivery. My black cover and KPW, that were supposed to arrive today, are still sitting in Chattanooga, TN.


Don't worry, it's hanging out with mine.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

As long as she isn't lonely....lol. I have my KTouch to keep me company.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Feel better, scarlet/telracs! Glad your PW is on the way?

Betsy


----------



## LaraAmber

Update: FedEx just called my work to say that due to the Presidential Debate tomorrow, our afternoon pickup is being moved up to 1-3 (normally they stop by our building every day at 5:30 to get outgoing packages).  Now I'm worried if it's going to affect delivery!

Yep, I'm not concerned about medical samples shipping late to the lab, just about my Kindle.  Call me shallow.


----------



## crebel

LuvHorses said:


> About swiping after opening cover. Someone on another thread just said she opens her cover and didn't need to swipe ??
> 
> This is what they said "When I open the cover, the Kindle turns on. When I close it, it turns off. I don't get any "swipe to turn on" screen."


It may be extra security for which there is a toggle to turn off, but I haven't found it yet. Or it may be different when you let it go to sleep within a book. Right now when I open the case I see the Get $5 to spend on Digital Music ad and at the bottom of the screen it says "Swipe to unlock Kindle".

Maybe it is only on the Special Offer Kindles so you "have" to see the ad before you continue?


----------



## LuvHorses

Got my fuschia cover, nice color and leather texture.  Very light weight, Inside material seems scratchy, I wish they would use flannel etc.  since when your reading with flap open you are touching this scratchy material.  magnet not holding well, but that's without a kindle in it.  Does kindle have magnets in edge to help keep it closed better?  

I may opt to order a Oberon, had one for Nook and liked it.  But I do like idea of this cover turning on and off kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> It may be extra security for which there is a toggle to turn off, but I haven't found it yet. Or it may be different when you let it go to sleep within a book. Right now when I open the case I see the Get $5 to spend on Digital Music ad and at the bottom of the screen it says "Swipe to unlock Kindle".
> 
> Maybe it is only on the Special Offer Kindles so you "have" to see the ad before you continue?


That would make sense...no point in the SOs if you can bypass them...

Betsy


----------



## crebel

sparklemotion said:


> Yay that's great!  What's the color like on the persimmon case? Is it a bright orange or a darker orange? I'm curious.


It is a darker orange. I think it would match the persimmon crayon in a box of crayolas! It is textured, feels nice and the kindle fits very snugly inside with a cut-out at the bottom to attach the charger.


----------



## telracs

LaraAmber said:


> Update: FedEx just called my work to say that due to the Presidential Debate tomorrow, our afternoon pickup is being moved up to 1-3 (normally they stop by our building every day at 5:30 to get outgoing packages). Now I'm worried if it's going to affect delivery!
> 
> Yep, I'm not concerned about medical samples shipping late to the lab, just about my Kindle. Call me shallow.


Lara, I know exactly how you feel. I don't care if patients get their results, as long as I get my kindle.


----------



## mooshie78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That would make sense...no point in the SOs if you can bypass them...
> 
> Betsy


Makes a lot of sense. That's probably what it is.


----------



## Not Here

DD said:


> I did that, Heather. I checked on my shipping speed but did not change anything and just clicked 'Confirm' when I left the order detail page. The CS Team Leader I've been in contact with said that absolutely should not have changed my EDD. He thinks it was just a computer glitch but has no clue why it happened. I am very sorry I even checked my order, though, because the fact remains, my opening my order and checking it, computer glitch or not, did send this whole fiasco into motion.


I totally feel your pain. When I moved from WI to IL I updated the addresses. Well amazon get the billing right but the shipping wrong. I knew it wasn't me when something I ordered just after shipped to my house without me doing anything. Called and they tried to get things fixed but I still ended up making a 6 hr round trip to pick up everything since UPS just dropped the stuff off.

YOu should check to see if they will give you a credit. They gave me $30 and it helped the sting of everything. Seems like it's the lease they can do after all the trouble they caused you.


----------



## crebel

LuvHorses said:


> Got my fuschia cover, nice color and leather texture. Very light weight, Inside material seems scratchy, I wish they would use flannel etc. since when your reading with flap open you are touching this scratchy material. magnet not holding well, but that's without a kindle in it. Does kindle have magnets in edge to help keep it closed better?
> 
> I may opt to order a Oberon, had one for Nook and liked it. But I do like idea of this cover turning on and off kindle.


My inside material feels soft, not scratchy. Yes, the magnet is secure when the kindle is in the case so there must be some sort of magnet in the kindle itself (that must be how it knows to turn it on and off, too). That may be what makes it heavier than I was expecting also. I was worried when I tried to close the empty case before putting the Kindle in it.


----------



## CAR

TammyC said:


> So disappointed right now  I placed my order within 2 hours of the new kindle going live. It states estimated delivery date Oct 2nd however still shows Not Yet Shipped. So I went on chat with a rep a few minutes ago just to get an idea of when it would be shipping. I was told that the Paperwhite 3G is out of stock and is expected to ship in 4-6 weeks    I told him I did not understand as I placed my order so quickly, he just stated he was sorry, they did not expect this to happen. So sad this morning. I will have to live vicariously through all the others who will be getting theirs today...


Hope you get your Kindle much sooner then they told you Tammy.  If I had been told 4-6 weeks after ordering within a couple hours of release, I would have gone thru the roof and have canceled my order, and be done with it. I am a HUGE Amazon fan, but there really is no excuse for being told that, and here are some reasons:

1: As we know Amazon is never really "Sold Out" of current Kindles. They always keep a reserve for exchanging defective Kindles etc. Unless they never really had them to begin with. Kindle PW 3G W/O maybe one example of that.

2: If you put items up for per-order you DO NOT list a item releases Oct.1, and then not expect ANY until 4-6 weeks after that release date. I know stuff happens, but it has been reported they have been getting some shipments of PW since August. So they would have known Oct 1 would not have been a realistic date, for a item they did not expect to receive.


----------



## sparklemotion

crebel said:


> It is a darker orange. I think it would match the persimmon crayon in a box of crayolas! It is textured, feels nice and the kindle fits very snugly inside with a cut-out at the bottom to attach the charger.


Thank you, crebel!


----------



## starlight0229

It's interesting to see people who used Super Saver receiving theirs. Hopefully mine will show up without notifying me that it shipped. I placed my order at 1:14pm on Sept 6 (I assume that is Pacific time since the announcement was made around 1pm here and it was a few hours before ordering started). So I'm hoping that they're shipping them based on when the orders were received and that mine is on its way.


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess I'm confused... your delivery date still said "Oct 2" and you asked for a refund before actually not getting the order?
> 
> Betsy


I thought I replied before I left home for work but it must have not gone thru. What happened is that after I saw my status still at "Not Yet Shipped" when I woke up this AM- I called CS to find out why my delivery date was still set to Oct 2nd. They told me that I was NOT going to receive it today since it was still in "Not Yet Shipped" and since it was out of stock. Also they offered the refund, not me. I am still hoping it will be on my front porch when I get home. Hah!

Also - for Heather.. what happened - is that I ordered the PW with 3G and w/o SO at 1:30 on the day of the announcement.. Sept 6. My delivery date was originally Oct 10th - with 1 day shipping. After I read about how others had changed their orders- I went in and modified my Ship To Address (I happened to have my address in there twice).. After doing that my delivery date changed to Oct 2nd and is still set to Oct 2nd today. the CS told me it would get updated by 6PM today - but I'm still seeing Oct 2nd.


----------



## Heifzilla

bordercollielady said:


> I thought I replied before I left home for work but it must have not gone thru. What happened is that after I saw my status still at "Not Yet Shipped" when I woke up this AM- I called CS to find out why my delivery date was still set to Oct 2nd. They told me that I was NOT going to receive it today since it was still in "Not Yet Shipped" and since it was out of stock. Also they offered the refund, not me. I am still hoping it will be on my front porch when I get home. Hah!
> 
> Also - for Heather.. what happened - is that I ordered the PW with 3G and w/o SO at 1:30 on the day of the announcement.. Sept 6. My delivery date was originally Oct 10th - with 1 day shipping. After I read about how others had changed their orders- I went in and modified my Ship To Address (I happened to have my address in there twice).. After doing that my delivery date changed to Oct 2nd and is still set to Oct 2nd today. the CS told me it would get updated by 6PM today - but I'm still seeing Oct 2nd.


Have they charged your account for the PW yet?


----------



## bordercollielady

Heifzilla said:


> Have they charged your account for the PW yet?


No they haven't


----------



## sparklemotion

Mine just arrived and I just got done unpacking it along with my case. It looks awesome!   Off to play with it now. Happy happy!


----------



## teeitup

Just got texts that my two orders from Amazon have been delivered.  It's agony to know it's sitting on my front porch all alone and I can't get off early but luckily, I live at the end of the cul-d-sac and my porch is not easily seen from the street and nothings ever been taken when delivered by UPS or FED-X.  Found out my cover is being delivered tomorrow instead of the 17th-yippee!!


----------



## MichelleR

Since I received 3 boxes from Amazon, none of them a Kindle, I'm guessing that today is not going to be today.


----------



## pattyaz

CAR said:


> 1: As we know Amazon is never really "Sold Out" of current Kindles. They always keep a reserve for exchanging defective Kindles etc. Unless they never really had them to begin with. Kindle PW 3G W/O maybe one example of that.


I totally thought this was the case also. However, when I thought the paperwhite I received yesterday was defective, Amazon told me I would not receive a new one until October 24th. It turns out mine is not defective, just user error  . But I definitely wanted to let people know in case this happens to them. I talked to two different people who said there was no way to get me a paperwhite faster than Oct. 24. Both customer service reps seemed surprised by this also.


----------



## stargazer0725

Just had 2 Kindles delivered to my door.  Funny thing is I only ordered 1.  Both of them have the same UPS tracking number and both are addressed to me.

So I opened the first one and find out it's not mine - it's registered to a Carol L. Wilson (if you're Carol, I'm sorry since you're probably looking for your Paperwhite).  Then I open the 2nd one and it's mine.  I'll have to contact Amazon to arrange a return.  Poor Carol!!


----------



## DD

Bethany B. said:


> I totally feel your pain. When I moved from WI to IL I updated the addresses. Well amazon get the billing right but the shipping wrong. I knew it wasn't me when something I ordered just after shipped to my house without me doing anything. Called and they tried to get things fixed but I still ended up making a 6 hr round trip to pick up everything since UPS just dropped the stuff off.
> 
> YOu should check to see if they will give you a credit. They gave me $30 and it helped the sting of everything. Seems like it's the lease they can do after all the trouble they caused you.


I already got an email apologizing and giving me a $10.00 credit on my account. Smalll comfort but nice of them.


----------



## DD

stargazer0725 said:


> Just had 2 Kindles delivered to my door. Funny thing is I only ordered 1. Both of them have the same UPS tracking number and both are addressed to me.
> 
> So I opened the first one and find out it's not mine - it's registered to a Carol L. Wilson (if you're Carol, I'm sorry since you're probably looking for your Paperwhite). Then I open the 2nd one and it's mine. I'll have to contact Amazon to arrange a return. Poor Carol!!


What a coincidence!!! I just changed my name to Carol L. Wilson! So that's what happened to my PW!!!! hahaha


----------



## CAR

pattyaz said:


> I totally thought this was the case also. However, when I thought the paperwhite I received yesterday was defective, Amazon told me I would not receive a new one until October 24th. It turns out mine is not defective, just user error  . But I definitely wanted to let people know in case this happens to them. I talked to two different people who said there was no way to get me a paperwhite faster than Oct. 24. Both customer service reps seemed surprised by this also.


Well that's interesting and also a little concerning... Lets say for example you ship-out a million Kindles and you only have a 1% or less defect rate. Nah, I am even going to be more conservative then that, say its 1,000 which is a very low number. Thats still 1,000 customers you are going to have to tell, sorry you got a defective Kindle but you are going to have to wait 3 to 4 weeks for a replacement. That would be a customer service nightmare.


----------



## CAR

DD said:


> What a coincidence!!! I just changed my name to Carol L. Wilson! So that's what happened to my PW!!!! hahaha


Lol So Funny!!!!


----------



## Raffeer

Ok so I just checked the tracking on my PW. Supposed to arrive tomorrow but I see it's been sitting 20 minutes away from me since 11:30 this AM. It's 3:30 now and it's not out for delivery so I guess I wait till tomorrow. I can do that, yeah I CAN do that. I am a mature woman, not a child, and I am not going to stamp my foot or even scream.
Tomorrow? Yeah I can do that. I've only got a Fire and another K to play with.......just not the PW................


----------



## Atunah

Mine just got here. UPS came early today. I am looking at the box, I am afraid to open it    

I am actually nervous.


----------



## TammyC

CAR said:


> Hope you get your Kindle much sooner then they told you Tammy.  If I had been told 4-6 weeks after ordering within a couple hours of release, I would have gone thru the roof and have canceled my order, and be done with it. I am a HUGE Amazon fan, but there really is no excuse for being told that, and here are some reasons:
> 
> 1: As we know Amazon is never really "Sold Out" of current Kindles. They always keep a reserve for exchanging defective Kindles etc. Unless they never really had them to begin with. Kindle PW 3G W/O maybe one example of that.
> 
> 2: If you put items up for per-order you DO NOT list a item releases Oct.1, and then not expect ANY until 4-6 weeks after that release date. I know stuff happens, but it has been reported they have been getting some shipments of PW since August. So they would have known Oct 1 would not have been a realistic date, for a item they did not expect to receive.


Thanks Car! I am even more confused now. I decided to double check since that sounded so crazy and this rep told me that they are sold out but I will get mine within a week  So I really have no clue when I will get my new kindle. It's a rainy day, I hurt my neck over the weekend so it would have been a perfect night to curl up after work put an ice pack on my neck and check out my new toy. Oh well I guess I will be spending the evening with my K3  I still love it, just really looking forward to the new one. Enjoying seeing what everyone else thinks of theirs though.


----------



## telracs

stargazer0725 said:


> Just had 2 Kindles delivered to my door. Funny thing is I only ordered 1. Both of them have the same UPS tracking number and both are addressed to me.
> 
> So I opened the first one and find out it's not mine - it's registered to a Carol L. Wilson (if you're Carol, I'm sorry since you're probably looking for your Paperwhite). Then I open the 2nd one and it's mine. I'll have to contact Amazon to arrange a return. Poor Carol!!


i once got someone else's theater tickets. fortunately, their phone number was on the receipt, so i was able to call them to tell them i was sending them the tickets.

now for the better news.....

I have a PW! nice mailroom guy just handed it to me.


----------



## CAR

So sorry you are not feeling well Tammy, I am sure you will get your Kindle soon!


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> Mine just got here. UPS came early today. I am looking at the box, I am afraid to open it
> 
> I am actually nervous.


OPEN IT! it's really cute.


----------



## Raheulon

Mine should be here today so I'm hoping it gets here ok and not too long from now.


----------



## starlight0229

telracs said:


> i once got someone else's theater tickets. fortunately, their phone number was on the receipt, so i was able to call them to tell them i was sending them the tickets.
> 
> now for the better news.....
> 
> I have a PW! nice mailroom guy just handed it to me.


I got someone else's Nationals playoff tickets in the mail last week (they were incorrectly sorted at the post office and were delivered to me in VA instead of their true destination in DC. I guess the envelopes stuck together.) I immediately taped the envelope back shut with a little sorry note on the outside and popped them back in the mail. Hopefully karma is good to me and doesn't send someone else my PW.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Sad day. Fedex has already been here and gone. Left a new duvet cover, but no KPW or covers. They still show they are sitting in Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## teiresias

Is this where we post impressions?  If so:

Took a late lunch so I could go home and have a few minutes with my Paperwhite today before coming back to work. So here are some very quick, fifteen minute impressions from using it.

I have one "pinhole" light leak in the lower right quadrant, which was really noticable in the setup screen when you first power it on because of the graphic they use (with the person under the try reading the book and the hill is nothing but black). Not sure how noticeable it will be in regular use yet.

There is definitely some "spotlighting" near the bottom of the screen when you have the light on bright. I doubt this behavior is much different from unit to unit since it's simply a result of the light being brighter where the LEDs are at the bottom before the light refracts enough to even out over the rest of the display. At least the LEDs are on the bottom on the PW though. The light really does improve the contrast and it's a nice neutral "paper tone" to the light that's nice - I hear the Nook light is sort of green (or blue?), so that may be an improvement, I can't say. However, even with my Kindle Keyboard I rarely used the built-in book light in my case, I prefer to just turn on a lamp or something to read because I really like the look of a standard e-ink screen (lower contrast and all), so I'll probably tend to leave the light off or very low. Even having the light on the lower settings noticeably increases the contrast without it obviously being a light (if that makes any sense), which I found an interesting thing to see. So I'm likely to leave it on the lower setting all the time - the spotlighting is also less noticeable at lower settings. It may be my eyes fooling me though, but it seems like the PW's screen is lower contrast when the light is completely off than the old Pearl E-Ink screen. Perhaps the higher resolution e-ink displays just aren't as high contrast yet. This could be my imagination though, so don't take it as gospel. 

The resolution upgrade of the screen is very nice. I'll check tonight with the comic sample I downloaded yesterday and see if there's obvious visual improvements reading a comic on the PW versus the lower resolution Kindle Keyboard. However, the latest software upgrade to the Kindle Keyboard noticeably improved the font rendering on that device (to my eyes anyway) so I'm not sure the text rendering is all that much more impressive at larger font sizes. If you tend to use one of the very small font size options the resolution improvements will probably be more noticeable.

The UI is very responsive and impressive IMO. I've not used any other touchscreen e-readers so I'm only able to compre it to my Kindle Keyboard and it's night and day above that. I really fell in love with it - and that's just my impression of the responsiveness and rendering of the homescreen. I haven't even tried looking up definitions in a book or doing the X-ray stuff yet. The on-screen keyboard, in particular, is very impressive. It's actually more responsive than the screen itself, so if you go really fast you may not see the keys blink while the device will still register the key press. This seems like it could be disconcerting until you get used to it, but I really don't see how anyone could prefer to use the older physical keyboard to this, it's definitely faster using the on-screen keyboard than the physical one from the Kindle Keyboard.

All in all I really like it, though I'll probably give it a day or two to hear more impressions and see if I want to try and get a replacement free of pinhole light leaks - I only have one, so I'm going to wait and see the quality in that regard with the shipping units to see if its worth bothering since right now it's not very noticeable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE. . . . .and the cover too.



later.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I'm patiently awaiting delivery on Thursday, Oct. 4, but here's the latest:



> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Date	           Time	       Location	       Event Details[/b]
> October 2, 2012	12:34:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	Arrival Scan
> October 2, 2012	03:56:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	  Departure Scan
> October 1, 2012	05:41:00 PM	Phoenix AZ US	  Shipment received by carrier
> October 1, 2012	01:14:43 PM	Phoenix AZ US	  Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


I kinda envy my KPW... It's in VEGAS, baby!


----------



## TammyC

CAR said:


> So sorry you are not feeling well Tammy, I am sure you will get your Kindle soon!


Thank you, I'll feel much better once I get out of the office and can rest it!


----------



## KindleGirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE. . . . .and the cover too.
> 
> later.


Mine too! I love the fuschia and purple covers. Think I'll be using the purple one for now. A little darker than it looked on my monitor, but purple is purple and it's beautiful! Love the PW so far. Got it connected and some of my books started downloading that I had already sent to it. There are definitely some darker spots at the bottom of the screen when on bright, but it's a small price to pay for the built-in light. I haven't done much else with it yet but I know I am going to love this. It's a rainy dreary day here so rooms are somewhat dark and it's so easy to read without turning on a light. Don't think this will bother hubby at night when I read either.


----------



## bordercollielady

Can someone read for a few hours and tell us about eyestrain??


----------



## larryb52

only read about 15 minutes but eyestrain i would not worry about the light is done right...


----------



## Broadus

I had read about the bottom-of-the-screen light discrepancies in reviews, but I doubt that will be a problem, especially when compared to the built-in light in the K3 cover that I had. The bottom left part of the screen was more difficult to read with it, so I suspect the PW with its light will be a noticeable improvement for nighttime reading.


----------



## Anita

Raffeer said:


> so I guess I wait till tomorrow. I can do that, yeah I CAN do that. I am a mature woman, not a child, and I am not going to stamp my foot or even scream.
> Tomorrow? Yeah I can do that. I've only got a Fire and another K to play with.......just not the PW................


Yeah, that's what I am telling myself too 

My covers are out for delivery today. The status on my PW changed to Shipping Soon within the last couple of hours.

I am sure my covers will arrive today. I suspect that my PW will arrive tomorrow -- or it could arrive today if the system is far behind in getting status records updated -- who knows? The covers came from PA and I will be curious to see where the PW ships from. I am within 3-4 hours of several warehouses so delivery today or tomorrow is totally possible

But it will all be here soon. I can pretend to be zen about it for awhile longer.........

Edited to add: My PW has shipped and will be delivered on 10/3 

My covers arrived and I really, really like the purple cover! It is a darker purple than the picture online, but it is very nice...


----------



## skyblue

People here have their new Paperwhites and havent posted photos   

Please, help all us _two day shipping_ recipients and let us live vicariously through you!


----------



## LuvHorses

teiresias said:


> so I'll probably tend to leave the light off or very low.
> 
> but it seems like the PW's screen is lower contrast when the light is completely off than the old Pearl E-Ink screen.


Reviews have said light does not turn completely off, just stays at a very low setting. And details about kindle does say the PW has higher contrast then older version.


----------



## eidahl

Wootwoot, it's "shipping soon" now w/ original delivery date of 11th.


----------



## Kathy

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Sad day. Fedex has already been here and gone. Left a new duvet cover, but no KPW or covers. They still show they are sitting in Chattanooga, TN.


Mine is in Memphis. TN must be a popular place for Kindles.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Sitting here on a very rainy dreary day with all of my window shades and my front door wide open!  I am NOT missing the UPS man!  It might be another 2-3 hours though!  He's always late when I REALLY want something!


----------



## readingril

Several pages back I mentioned my PW isn't due for another three weeks. It now has a status of Shipping Soon. I decided to check my credit card online to see if the transaction had been posted yet, and discovered I had a fraudulent web charge last Thursday. So thanks to a "new Kindle" I am getting a new VISA. And per the nice lady I talked to in Delaware, they have two Amazon warehouses in that area, and she hopes my baby will come soon and brighten my day a bit (dreary day here in more ways than one!).


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I'm getting skeptical... My tracking number still says (via UPS's website) that only a label has been printed (as of yesterday afternoon), and the Amazon tracking says: "Breinigsville PA - Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier - October 1, 2012 3:55:56 PM" but still says estimated arrival today. I doubt it. But maybe...


----------



## tamborine

Getting queasy and about to launch into full-blown anxiety attack...it's not here yet and I have to get to work by 7.


----------



## Sandpiper

Pw will be delivered tomorrow.  Until earlier today, Amazon saddle cover for it has always shown EDD of October 31.  Today "shipping soon".  Just got notice that it will be delivered on Thursday.  Roia will be nekid for one day.


----------



## larryb52

tamborine said:


> Getting queasy and about to launch into full-blown anxiety attack...it's not here yet and I have to get to work by 7.


don't get those , I suffer from those not good, take deep breaths & repeat "it will be here" many times...good luck...


----------



## Steph H

Just got out of a meeting, and had a text message from 10 minutes ago that it was delivered!! Woohoo!  Of course, on the tracking page, it says it was delivered 90 minutes ago.   Their texting is definitely not instantaneous.

Still a couple of hours before I'll be home to rescue Alden from the front porch, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> Can someone read for a few hours and tell us about eyestrain??


I can not even tell there is a light on. . . . . I mean, it just looks like a normal eInk screen but with better black/white contrast. I even turned the light way down and then put it down and picked it up later to compare to my K4. The screen is definitely better. . . . .and the light is just amazing. I have NOT used it in pitch darkness yet. . . . give me a couple hours until the sun goes down.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Oh mine arrived! Happy Dance!


----------



## D/W

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have NOT used it in pitch darkness yet. . . . give me a couple hours until the sun goes down.


You could test it in a dark closet. 

Have fun with your new Paperwhites, everyone!!!


----------



## MsBea

Mine will be delivered tomorrow. It has been sitting at my post office since 10 o'clock this morning!  My mail doesn't usually come until around 3, but the substitute always comes around 8:30 in the morning.  I hope the sub is working tomorrow!! 

It's funny I ordered on 9/10 and EDD was 10/13.  It shipped at 12:01 a.m. Sunday morning, so I am  really surprised I'm getting it so early.  This will be my last night reading on my KT


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can not even tell there is a light on. . . . . I mean, it just looks like a normal eInk screen but with better black/white contrast. I even turned the light way down and then put it down and picked it up later to compare to my K4. The screen is definitely better. . . . .and the light is just amazing. I have NOT used it in pitch darkness yet. . . . give me a couple hours until the sun goes down.


Sigh...I'm in Columbia...no indication that mine has been delivered...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

I haven't gotten a ransom note, but I haven't gotten my Kindle yet either. <sniff>


----------



## CrystalStarr

Are you kidding me?  My kindle arrives and my husband declares it dinner time!  UGH!


----------



## Atunah

I just read for about 20 minutes. It just finished charging, so now I can read more. I had no issues at all with my eyes reading. I would have already noticed on my Fire and the Ipad by now. On the tablets I get these shadows around the letters from the light and the letters start to almost move on the page. Hard to describe. But that is what backlit does to me.

I have not had any of that with the PW. I don't have it on full 24. I have it on 17 for now. I start noticing there is a light around 20. Anything from 13-17 seems about perfect for me. I just don't see a light. It doesn't feel with the eyes like it and I can't see it. Its just whiter. This is a pretty amazing light layer, considering they manage to spread out 4 LED from the bottom all the way around. 

And I like the Baskerville font. 

Maybe I should put this in the review thread instead. I am getting confused as to where I am posting.


----------



## tamborine

larryb52 said:


> don't get those , I suffer from those not good, take deep breaths & repeat "it will be here" many times...good luck...


Trying to stay calm, but the thought of my new PW sitting out in the rain until 8am isn't helping! I hope the UPS man at least puts it in a plastic bag.


----------



## eiknarf

So I just found this site as I looked to see if I can find any info on when the b&m's might get the PWs in, which is sadly a long way off it seems.

My kindle keyboard (which I absolutely loved and wasn't ready to upgrade yet anyway) got stolen out of a rental car a couple weeks ago (woke up to a smashed window as I was getting ready to leave town... fun times), and I decided I could hold off until the PWs come out. But I saw that orders weren't expected to ship until the week of the 22nd by the time i went to pre-order, so decided I'd take a shot at the B&M route. Now that that's looking like it wasn't a great idea, as Amazon is estimating 4-6 weeks delivery time. grr. i miss my kindle (but on the bright side, did find a great new place full of kindle lovers!)

Now if anyone on here in the DC area wants to sell their old kindle on the cheap when their PW arrives, I'd love you forever!


----------



## LaraAmber

CrystalStarr said:


> Are you kidding me? My kindle arrives and my husband declares it dinner time! UGH!


Does he not know how to order a pizza?


----------



## Pushka

Well, my kindle and covers are now at my postal address and they will be couriered to me tomorrow. I'll get them Monday next week. I might even be the first person in Australia to have one.  

Lots of angst yesterday but hope those who were upset yesterday have some news by the end of the day. In the meantime I'll be reading up about your experiences. 

I think the thing I almost like most about new kindles is imagining people stalking their delivery. I'm betting Heather"s guy has been dreading this since the announcement and was feeling ill when he realized he didn't have her package this time. Or maybe he was the one who asked for the split route.


----------



## larryb52

CrystalStarr said:


> Are you kidding me? My kindle arrives and my husband declares it dinner time! UGH!


hand him a microwave dinner , he'll survive , my wife works lots of OT I don't starve...


----------



## Steph H

eiknarf said:


> Now if anyone on here in the DC area wants to sell their old kindle on the cheap when their PW arrives, I'd love you forever!


Welcome to Kindleboards, eiknarf! Sorry to hear about your KK, that's a darn shame.  If you check down in our Buy/Sell/Trade forum, you might very well find someone willing to sell you a lovingly used Kindle. A lot of folks hand theirs down to another family member, but there are others that sell them off so you might just get lucky.


----------



## bordercollielady

Wishful  thinking on my part..  a digital tire gauge and my pw cover, but no  pw.  so here I sit on the phone asking for a new delivery date - and now I may have some good news.  The first CS told me she couldn't give me a date.. since its out of stock.  So I asked her to transfer me to someone who could.  The next CS just told me that they just got authorization from my Credit Card - altho I dont see it online... said I should be getting an email soon that it will be shipping.   Crossing my fingers/toes since I have gotten so much conflicting information but maybe things aren't as bad as I thought.    I can wait a few days.. and the case is very nice!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Well, this is both sad and funny. I was telling people last night, don't worry, don't worry - they can ship it late in the day and have it to you the next day! Well UPS still claims they don't have it yet, and Amazon says it left PA en route to the carrier. Amazon CS apologized, said it was very strange, and said they would follow up tomorrow and ship me another one if this one is just plain AWOL. I assume eventually the shipment will show up somewhere, but when? I know... it doesn't really matter if I have to wait one more day... it's just so frustrating.


----------



## bordercollielady

Atunah said:


> I just read for about 20 minutes. It just finished charging, so now I can read more. I had no issues at all with my eyes reading. I would have already noticed on my Fire and the Ipad by now. On the tablets I get these shadows around the letters from the light and the letters start to almost move on the page. Hard to describe. But that is what backlit does to me.
> 
> I have not had any of that with the PW. I don't have it on full 24. I have it on 17 for now. I start noticing there is a light around 20. Anything from 13-17 seems about perfect for me. I just don't see a light. It doesn't feel with the eyes like it and I can't see it. Its just whiter. This is a pretty amazing light layer, considering they manage to spread out 4 LED from the bottom all the way around.
> 
> And I like the Baskerville font.
> 
> Maybe I should put this in the review thread instead. I am getting confused as to where I am posting.


Wonderful to hear! That was one of my big concerns.. the background looks so white - I was afraid it was going to bother me after awhile..one of the reasons I sold my Fire. Thank you!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Oh fine, all of you who are getting yours. My date isn't for two more weeks!


----------



## Pushka

R. M. Reed said:


> Oh fine, all of you who are getting yours. My date isn't for two more weeks!


When did you order? It seems most people who ordered immediately are getting them today.


----------



## DD

readingril said:


> Several pages back I mentioned my PW isn't due for another three weeks. It now has a status of Shipping Soon. I decided to check my credit card online to see if the transaction had been posted yet, and discovered I had a fraudulent web charge last Thursday. So thanks to a "new Kindle" I am getting a new VISA. And per the nice lady I talked to in Delaware, they have two Amazon warehouses in that area, and she hopes my baby will come soon and brighten my day a bit (dreary day here in more ways than one!).


I wonder if I dare hope that mine, who's EDD was mistakenly changed to 10/15 might come earlier too??!! I'm afraid to get my hopes up again.


----------



## Justcrusin

DD said:


> I wonder if I dare hope that mine, who's EDD was mistakenly changed to 10/15 might come earlier too??!! I'm afraid to get my hopes up again.


I was EDD 10/11 and changed to "shipping soon" today at 4. I hope you have the same luck!


----------



## CrystalStarr

LaraAmber said:


> Does he not know how to order a pizza?


He cooked! So I shouldn't complain when he just wants me to join the family at the table! LOL.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Its here, it's here!

The screen is AMAZING!!!! I have the light set at 10 and it doesn't even look like the light is on. It just makes my screen bright. I can't wait to try it out at bedtime.


----------



## bordercollielady

DD said:


> I'm afraid to get my hopes up again.


DD - I know just how you feel. I checked my ccard again and the transaction is not there. I'm getting paranoid that they are just telling me what I want to hear. This is nuts... I'm normally a fairly rational person and I'm becoming a slobbering maniac!


----------



## ayuryogini

Pushka said:


> When did you order? It seems most people who ordered immediately are getting them today.


Many of us who immediately ordered the 3G w/o SO having a shipping date of Oct 15 
So, so sad.


----------



## DD

ayuryogini said:


> Many of us who immediately ordered the 3G w/o SO having a shipping date of Oct 15
> So, so sad.


Me too! Same thing 3G w/o SO, Oct.15 after having Oct. 11, then Oct. 3, it changed to Oct. 15 yesterday.


----------



## MsScarlett

Just a happy, happy check-in.  It was delivered about noonish today while I was at work.  I haven't had a chance to play with it yet, I am off to do that now.


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> DD - I know just how you feel. I checked my ccard again and the transaction is not there. I'm getting paranoid that they are just telling me what I want to hear. This is nuts... I'm normally a fairly rational person and I'm becoming a slobbering maniac!


This Kindlewatch can do that to you. No movement on my order at all. My cover which is shipped and supposed to be here tomorrow still doesn't show up on my credit card. So, I wouldn't worry too much about that. Seems they're behind on updating everything.


----------



## Pushka

ayuryogini said:


> Many of us who immediately ordered the 3G w/o SO having a shipping date of Oct 15
> So, so sad.


Ah yes, the SO thing. Yes that's a bad thing. I ordered about 5 hours after the announcement which was 7 am in the morning my time but ordered the SO one. Amazon should have been more open about the varying dispatch dates. When you saw the delayed ship time couldn't you have changed to SO and cancelled the original order? I did that with the colour covers until I got one with an early shipping time. And you can always pay $20 to get so removed.


----------



## CraigInOregon

My Kindle PW didn't stay in Vegas long...



> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Date	           Time	       Location	       Event Details[/b]
> October 2, 2012	01:23:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	Departure Scan
> October 2, 2012	12:34:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	Arrival Scan
> October 2, 2012	03:56:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	  Departure Scan
> October 1, 2012	05:41:00 PM	Phoenix AZ US	  Shipment received by carrier
> October 1, 2012	01:14:43 PM	Phoenix AZ US	  Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


----------



## bordercollielady

Pushka said:


> Ah yes, the SO thing. Yes that's a bad thing. I ordered about 5 hours after the announcement which was 7 am in the morning my time but ordered the SO one. Amazon should have been more open about the varying dispatch dates. When you saw the delayed ship time couldn't you have changed to SO and cancelled the original order? I did that with the colour covers until I got one with an early shipping time. And you can always pay $20 to get so removed.


Is that what this is all about? How hard it is to switch a SO to w/o SO on the Kindle? I don't want to think this is about the advertising dept wanting first dibbies... Nah, cannot think that..


----------



## Kathy

Mine left Memphis. It's getting closer. Should have it tomorrow. I'm 90 miles from home working. Really tempted to go get it but not really practical. I'll just have to wait till Friday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DreamWeaver said:


> You could test it in a dark closet.
> 
> Have fun with your new Paperwhites, everyone!!!


Oh, I could! I could go into the cupboard under the stairs! Though, actually, it's starting to get dark now. And I just turned off my reading light without which, previously, reading would be impossible even with the main room lights. The screen is fantastic. I have the light at about half and its completely readable and not at all fatiguing.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I can confirm that the swipe to open is only on the SO Kindle. Once I removed the offers, that screen went away. 

When I ordered I saw that the Kindles without SO were shipping later, so I went ahead and ordered the SO one knowing I could remove the offers as soon as it arrived.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

eiknarf said:


> Now if anyone on here in the DC area wants to sell their old kindle on the cheap when their PW arrives, I'd love you forever!


 If only you'd joined last week I'd have sold you my K3K. . . . instead I sold it back to Amazon for credit. I still have a K4 but, sorry, I'm keeping that as my back up.


----------



## Kathy

Luvmy4brats said:


> I can confirm that the swipe to open is only on the SO Kindle. Once I removed the offers, that screen went away.
> 
> When I ordered I saw that the Kindles without SO were shipping later, so I went ahead and ordered the SO one knowing I could remove the offers as soon as it arrived.


That's good to know. It would be worth paying to remove them. Since I have my nice birthday gift card still on my account I think I'll use part of it to remove the SO.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Luvmy4brats said:


> I can confirm that the swipe to open is only on the SO Kindle. Once I removed the offers, that screen went away.
> 
> When I ordered I saw that the Kindles without SO were shipping later, so I went ahead and ordered the SO one knowing I could remove the offers as soon as it arrived.


Having actually read the Users Guide  I think the point of the swipe is so that you can either claim the offer from the sleep page or not. There's a 'button' on each offer and you can touch and hold that to claim it. OR you swipe to go on to the home screen. It kind of makes sense with the auto on/off cover. . .which is also very cool. 

I may buy out of the SO's too. . .since I get them anyway on the K4. Just compared and there are 4 offers showing on the PW and those plus 10 more on the K4.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

FYI - the PW with WiFi and no special offers is supposed to be in stock on October 16. I just placed an order for the one without SO and it should be here October 18.  My PW with SO has an expected delivery date of October 25. The PW with SO says it will be out of stock for 4-6 weeks and an expected delivery date now for mid-November.


----------



## Kathy

I went to Manage Your Kindle and tried to change the name of my new PW, the SN that was on it disappeared and it wouldn't change the name. I know I had a SN before. It still has the option to deregister it. I know my PW is on the way so not worried about that just surprised that it happened.


----------



## Sage

My Paperwhite Kindle - Wi-Fi w/ SO just arrived!  I ordered the first day and it came right on time (paid for one-day prime shipping).  Just set it up, but so far I'm very impressed!  The screen is so easy on the eyes....even in my dimly lit room.  It's very responsive too...much more so than the Kindle Touch.  I also like the fact that the screen's not recessed like the Touch. 

Well, off to charge it up so I can really put it to the test with a nice long reading session.   Wishing good luck to all those still waiting for their Kindles!


----------



## LuvHorses

KimberlyinMN said:


> FYI - the PW with WiFi and no special offers is supposed to be in stock on October 16. I just placed an order for the one without SO and it should be here October 18. My PW with SO has an expected delivery date of October 25. The PW with SO says it will be out of stock for 4-6 weeks and an expected delivery date now for mid-November.


Huh? My order is for one without SO an delivery is Oct 24?? When you can order one now and get it on the 16th?


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> People here have their new Paperwhites and havent posted photos
> 
> Please, help all us _two day shipping_ recipients and let us live vicariously through you!


Really! Where are the unboxing photos? The kissing the Paperwhite in awe? Pictures of covers? C'mon people...get with the program! LOL.


----------



## tomato88

skyblue said:


> People here have their new Paperwhites and havent posted photos
> 
> Please, help all us _two day shipping_ recipients and let us live vicariously through you!


Your wish is granted. It's finally here!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Ugh! I had five orders that all got lumped together in one box and shipped via FedEx. I usually prefer FedEx. They are the best and most reliable delivery service where I live. Unfortunately, my big box, that happens to contain my KPW and covers among other things, is now in Memphis. I am in CO. There is no way I am getting that package today.   Maybe tomorrow. Amazon is refunding the shipping charges on all five orders and extending my Prime membership an extra month to compensate. That is nice, but I would rather have my new KPW...lol!


----------



## LuvHorses

KimberlyinMN said:


> FYI - the PW with WiFi and no special offers is supposed to be in stock on October 16. I just placed an order for the one without SO and it should be here October 18. My PW with SO has an expected delivery date of October 25. The PW with SO says it will be out of stock for 4-6 weeks and an expected delivery date now for mid-November.


Ahh must be for Wifi only as just placed order for 3G and delivery Oct 25th 

Which is strange they would ship sooner as website says same amount of delay 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Pushka

bordercollielady said:


> Is that what this is all about? How hard it is to switch a SO to w/o SO on the Kindle? I don't want to think this is about the advertising dept wanting first dibbies... Nah, cannot think that..


I'm not sure, it was a theory floated on the boards here and elsewhere. It is easy to switch, you can unsubscribe to SO on the Manage your kindle page in your Amazon account and they debit $20.


----------



## Neo

telracs said:


> thanks guys.... sorry of the delay, but as crebel said, and steph knows, i'm not feeling well....
> 
> but there is GOOD news.
> 
> e-mail was sent around 1:30 am and tracking says it's out for delivery via UPS. according to our mail room guy, that means between 2 and 4 this afternoon, and he's on the look out for it for me.


I think our Kindles must have traveled together 

I got mine, it's super cute - and charging now! It will fit perfectly in my Oberon for K4 modified to fit the KT, I will just have to take it to the cobbler to re-adjust the straps (hoping to do that tomorrow at lunch time), so I'm really happy 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all those still waiting, and hope you get them FAST!!!

DD in particular, we have been on Kindle watch together before, and I'm so sorry this is happening to you. It better be a perfect one when you get it!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, I could! I could go into the cupboard under the stairs!


Who do you think you are? Annie Potter? LOL.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Who do you think you are? Annie Potter? LOL.
> 
> L


Well, it would be an appropriate place since the PaperWhite is magic. I'm sure it's got a luminous spell on it.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

My PW w/Wifi and SO left the same facility at the same time yours did. It arrived in Philly at the UPS facility @ 11:24 pm and departed Philly this afternoon about 3 pm EDT. You'll probably get yours tomorrow, too.



Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm getting skeptical... My tracking number still says (via UPS's website) that only a label has been printed (as of yesterday afternoon), and the Amazon tracking says: "Breinigsville PA - Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier - October 1, 2012 3:55:56 PM" but still says estimated arrival today. I doubt it. But maybe...


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, it would be an appropriate place since the PaperWhite is magic. I'm sure it's got a luminous spell on it.


 

And, speaking of magic, the tracking says my PW is in Chelmsford, Mass. at 11 pm even though it is only 8:13 pm here in Maine. Last time I checked, Massachusetts wasn't in a different time zone...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh.  Well clearly there's a time vortex involved.  That would be higher physics not magic.


----------



## NogDog

_Finally_ delivered at 7:40pm.


----------



## tomato88

NogDog said:


> _Finally_ delivered at 7:40pm.


Mine was delivered at around 7:30, but the tracking number says it was delivered at 6:03.

A funny thing, though, is that it shows that the package was signed by "FRONT_DOOR". I didn't know my front door could do that.


----------



## CraigInOregon

So...how does the whole "trade in your old Kindle for credit" thing work, anyway?

Does Amazon send you a postage-paid box to ship it in? Do you ship it at your own expense? What's the deal?

Because my K3K is going to help pay for my KPW Cover.


----------



## eiknarf

Ann in Arlington said:


> If only you'd joined last week I'd have sold you my K3K. . . . instead I sold it back to Amazon for credit. I still have a K4 but, sorry, I'm keeping that as my back up.


darn, ah well, perhaps the buy/sell/trade forum that was mentioned will yield a little more luck... otherwise, guess I'll just have to continue to live in the dark ages and pick up another paperback or 3 while I wait


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CraigInTwinCities said:


> So...how does the whole "trade in your old Kindle for credit" thing work, anyway?
> 
> Does Amazon send you a postage-paid box to ship it in? Do you ship it at your own expense? What's the deal?
> 
> Because my K3K is going to help pay for my KPW Cover.


Here's the 'trade in store': http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse/ref=trdrt_ya_store_gl_electronics?ie=UTF8&node=2226766011. Pretty self-explanatory. You tell them what condition it's in. They send an email with a shipping label for you to put on your own box and just drop it off at UPS. When they accept it as the condition you specified, they credit your account.


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> And, speaking of magic, the tracking says my PW is in Chelmsford, Mass. at 11 pm even though it is only 8:13 pm here in Maine. Last time I checked, Massachusetts wasn't in a different time zone...
> 
> L


Not even Salem?


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> _Finally_ delivered at 7:40pm.


*sigh*

I think mine's defective. Can't type in my wifi password to save my life, and the touch screen seems too flaky to be usable at all.


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I think mine's defective. Can't type in my wifi password to save my life, and the touch screen seems too flaky to be usable at all.


Okay, I think I might be alright now. Tip to anyone else who has problems with the touch screen: after making sure you have at least some charge, _disconnect from the power source_, then do a restart by holding the power button in until it completely shuts down (totally blank screen) and then let it restart. Seemed to work for me, anyway.


----------



## CandyTX

I posted photos my Twitter stream http://twitter.com/candytx

I'll do reviews later, mine got here around 3 central, but it's the first of the month so I'm still working :/


----------



## kkingdon

Received my KPW cover today. 10 days to go until the actual KPW arrives.


----------



## Emily King

So, my kindle PW has arrived in the city where it'll be delivered (tomorrow, as promised) by UPS. The cover shipped via Prestige and hasn't changed it's tracking at all. It just says it's on the way to the carrier. Do they not update regularly?


----------



## techiegirl

I received both KPW's (so 3G and so wifi) plus a black case and a fushia case. The Kindles are charging as I type.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I got a text at 6PM while we were at dinner that the PW & cover had been delivered.  Got home about twenty minutes ago and there it was!!!!!

Opening it slowly; savoring every minute.  They are shrink wrapped together inside the shipping carton.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

People want pictures: you have a camera.  So take pictures.   (I had no camera -- and no on line photo account.)


----------



## Cindy416

So many of you had yours delivered by UPS. I wish mine were coming that way instead of FedEx. My FedEx service is not nearly as reliable as my UPS, but I'm hoping that the FedEx guy will actually do his job properly tomorrow for a change. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lynn

Mine arrived today- wasn't really expecting it until tomorrow. Two things are kind of odd- my ship date when I ordered was supposed to be Oct 11th, plus it was in my mailbox and it was coming fed ex. Not that I'm complaining! Mine also is over half charged out of the box. Enjoying it so far, like the light a great deal. Have not played with finding things or tried to download collections yet.

Lynn


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cindy416 said:


> So many of you had yours delivered by UPS. I wish mine were coming that way instead of FedEx. My FedEx service is not nearly as reliable as my UPS, but I'm hoping that the FedEx guy will actually do his job properly tomorrow for a change. Wish me luck!


Mine was LaserShip and there were no problems, though I'd had less than 100% satisfied experiences in the past.


----------



## lynninva

My Kindle PW took a little jaunt around the Southeast before landing on my porch this evening:



> Shipment Progress
> 
> Location	Date	Local Time	Activity
> Lynchburg, VA, United States 10/02/2012 7:10 P.M.	Delivered
> 10/02/2012 9:15 A.M.	Out For Delivery
> Roanoke, VA, United States 10/02/2012 7:08 A.M.	Departure Scan
> Greensboro, NC, United States 10/02/2012 6:14 A.M.	Departure Scan
> Louisville, KY, United States 10/02/2012 4:21 A.M.	Departure Scan
> Louisville, KY, United States 10/01/2012 11:57 P.M.	Arrival Scan
> Philadelphia, PA, United States 10/01/2012 10:15 P.M.	Departure Scan
> 10/01/2012 7:45 P.M.	Origin Scan
> United States 10/01/2012 5:53 P.M.	Order Processed: Ready for UPS
> .


Beside the lovely screen, I like how responsive the screen is compared with the Kindle touch. I downloaded a few books, but haven't had time to start reading yet.


----------



## CAR

Pushka said:


> Ah yes, the SO thing. Yes that's a bad thing. I ordered about 5 hours after the announcement which was 7 am in the morning my time but ordered the SO one. Amazon should have been more open about the varying dispatch dates. When you saw the delayed ship time couldn't you have changed to SO and cancelled the original order? I did that with the colour covers until I got one with an early shipping time. And you can always pay $20 to get so removed.


Really don't want to go into this much more, but this is my point of my previous posts on this. Sure if you buy a PW 3G SO you can turn it into a PW 3G W/O easily. And if Amazon had been more upfront listing the preorder that's what I would have done. Some folks ordered PW W/O within hours and got a Oct 2 date. Only to have it change to weeks later after release.

Sent using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> _Finally_ delivered at 7:40pm.


Was that eastern time, central time, vortex time or something else? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Tomato*!!! I am thrilled with the peek at this awesome device!


----------



## techiegirl

I'm beginning to dislike the swipe to open.  If I disable SO and I end up exchanging devices (warranty exchange), will I have to pay another $20 for the new device?


----------



## gstvsn

Yippeeeeeeee!  My wifi w/o SO that was EDD 10/11 just switched to "shipping soon"!  I just checked about an hour ago and it was still not yet shipped--went back just now and it had changed!  Sooooooooo excited!  Also had a nice surprise waiting for me when I got home from work today--both of my cases came today, a day early. Now I have only a few days to decide whether I want to keep the purple or go with the black one. I wasn't sure about the purple but it really is a nice dark purple.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

techiegirl said:


> I'm beginning to dislike the swipe to open. If I disable SO and I end up exchanging devices (warranty exchange), will I have to pay another $20 for the new device?


I would think that if you buy out and then have a warranty issue, they'll know you did so and will replace with a non-SO device.


----------



## Sunshine22

tomato88 said:


> Your wish is granted. It's finally here!


Thank you for the pictures! This is the same case I ordered, in ink blue. How do you like the case?


----------



## tomato88

Sunshine22 said:


> Thank you for the pictures! This is the same case I ordered, in ink blue. How do you like the case?


The case is in navy blue color. I like the surface of both inside and outside of the cover and it adds very little weight to the device. It definitely has a high-quality feel and will last as long as the device. The best part is the magnet: It turns off the Kindle PW when closed, and wakes it back up when opened, and it gives a nice feeling of secure closure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> People want pictures: you have a camera. So take pictures.  (I had no camera -- and no on line photo account.)


Yep, got pics, will load them this evening if I can get my network and Photobucket straightened out... 

Betsy


----------



## kkingdon

kkingdon said:


> Received my KPW cover today. 10 days to go until the actual KPW arrives.


Status just changed to Shipping Soon -- estimated delivery Oct 2 - Oct 12. Looks like it may be closer to Oct 3 - 4. Yay!


----------



## Sunshine22

tomato88 said:


> The case is in navy blue color. I like the surface of both inside and outside of the cover and it adds very little weight to the device. It definitely has a high-quality feel and will last as long as the device. The best part is the magnet: It turns off the Kindle PW when closed, and wakes it back up when opened, and it gives a nice feeling of secure closure.


This sounds just right, love the navy color and the magnet closure. One of the reasons I didn't order the Touch case was there was no way to keep it closed.

Thanks!


----------



## Toby

My Fuschia PW cover left Chelmsford around 7 PM tonight, so tomorrow I should get it tomorrow. My PW is still coming in 3 weeks on the 24th, & on the 25th, my Fire HD is arriving.
Heather - how do you know your UPS Driver's delevery schedule? LOL! Oh, good job on the cover change for your KT. 
Hope everyone who has got their PW's are enjoying them.


----------



## Cindy416

I wish I'd thought about the PW SO not responding to the opening of the magnetic cover. I'd have spent the extra money to get the one without SO.  My PW should arrive tomorrow along with the cover. Am pretty excited!


----------



## mooshie78

Cindy416 said:


> I wish I'd thought about the PW SO not responding to the opening of the magnetic cover. I'd have spent the extra money to get the one without SO. My PW should arrive tomorrow along with the cover. Am pretty excited!


You can just pay the $20 to opt out of the ads if it bothers you.

I just got home, and mine was in the mailbox waiting for me. I'm exhausted so I won't play around with it much tonight, but will read a chapter or so of the book I'm no before passing out, and check it out more tomorrow night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, here are some pics:
My honey cover and Paperwhite arrived in the same shipment.









A look at the honey cover.









The honey cover opened.









The home page with collections. I'll actually be using List view. I like it much better. Plus, the "covers" for the collections are ugly.


----------



## Cindy416

mooshie78 said:


> You can just pay the $20 to opt out of the ads if it bothers you.
> 
> I just got home, and mine was in the mailbox waiting for me. I'm exhausted so I won't play around with it much tonight, but will read a chapter or so of the book I'm no before passing out, and check it out more tomorrow night.


Mooshie, if I pay the $20 to opt out of the SO, do you think that the magnetic cover will activate the on/sleep function? If the swiping motion is very responsive, it may be ok. I'm spoiled by my iPad's Smart Cover, though, and was looking forward to the same functionality on my PW.


----------



## Robbiegirl

I am enjoying all the unveilings! Thanks also for the photos.


----------



## Robbiegirl

Neo said:


> I think our Kindles must have traveled together
> 
> I got mine, it's super cute - and charging now! It will fit perfectly in my Oberon for K4 modified to fit the KT, I will just have to take it to the cobbler to re-adjust the straps (hoping to do that tomorrow at lunch time), so I'm really happy
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all those still waiting, and hope you get them FAST!!!
> 
> DD in particular, we have been on Kindle watch together before, and I'm so sorry this is happening to you. It better be a perfect one when you get it!!!!!


Can you show a photo of it in your Oberon cover?


----------



## Heifzilla

Robbiegirl said:


> Can you show a photo of it in your Oberon cover?


Yeah, I'd like to see this as well. Also, someone was going to try their PW in an Oberon Touch cover. I'd like to know if it fits properly


----------



## skyblue

Yes, *Neo*, I would love to see it as well! 

How long is it taking to reach a full charge once you plug it in? I wondered how long I could play/read once I get mine tomorrow.


----------



## Neo

Sorry for the bad picture quality, as I just took this with my iPad (it was the fastest way). As you can see, I will need to get the corner straps adjusted/tightened to fit the slightly smaller but mainly thinner PW, but otherwise the size is pretty much perfect - this is a K4 Oberon that I had had adjusted to fit a KT, and it was just a tad too small for it (but I still liked the fit better than the too large for my taste KT Oberon).

Anyway, hope this helps 










*Skyblue*, it only took less than a couple of hours for my PW to fully charge - including loading the books I wanted on it.


----------



## tomato88

skyblue said:


> Yes, *Neo*, I would love to see it as well!
> 
> How long is it taking to reach a full charge once you plug it in? I wondered how long I could play/read once I get mine tomorrow.


I can't quote on how long it take to fully charge, but after 2 hours of browsing Kindle storefront and the experimental browser on WiFi, I used only 1 row of pixels on the battery icon. Considering that reading would sip on much less juice than constantly using WiFi, the battery is as good as we expected.


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, your new Paperwhite fits well in your Oberon Cloud Dragon cover! With the cobbler's assistance it will be perfect! I ordered the Amazon purple cover, but I would like another Oberon. . There are no pre-orders yet, so that looks more like a November delivery. Thanks for posting the photo my friend! 

Thank you, *Neo* and *Tomato* for the charging info! I can hardly wait! It feels like Christmas!


----------



## Raheulon

I honestly think you will be happy with the device whether you upgrade from the kindle touch(previous e-ink models) or if you or new to e-ink devices.


----------



## LuvHorses

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, here are some pics:
> My honey cover and Paperwhite arrived in the same shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A look at the honey cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The honey cover opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home page with collections. I'll actually be using List view. I like it much better. Plus, the "covers" for the collections are ugly.


Sure wish collections was like Nook, in that you have shelves that you add books to and when you click on shelf it shows those books with covers.

Can you at least click on a collection and then see all the books within showing covers? And when closing cover and opening again does it go back to last collection? Or wherever you left off? Hope I am explaining it correctly.


----------



## CraigInOregon

First odd stop on my Kindle's journey to me... Sparks, NV? WTF?  LOL



Code:


October 3, 2012	12:29:00 AM	Sparks NV US	   Arrival Scan
October 2, 2012	01:23:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	Departure Scan
October 2, 2012	12:34:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	Arrival Scan
October 2, 2012	03:56:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	  Departure Scan
October 1, 2012	05:41:00 PM	Phoenix AZ US	  Shipment received by carrier
October 1, 2012	01:14:43 PM	Phoenix AZ US	  Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


----------



## larryb52

Cindy416 said:


> Mooshie, if I pay the $20 to opt out of the SO, do you think that the magnetic cover will activate the on/sleep function? If the swiping motion is very responsive, it may be ok. I'm spoiled by my iPad's Smart Cover, though, and was looking forward to the same functionality on my PW.


I opted out and yes when you open the cover it goes to the book after a micro second of the regular screen saver, I really like the on off feature...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LuvHorses said:


> Sure wish collections was like Nook, in that you have shelves that you add books to and when you click on shelf it shows those books with covers.
> 
> Can you at least click on a collection and then see all the books within showing covers? And when closing cover and opening again does it go back to last collection? Or wherever you left off? Hope I am explaining it correctly.


Yes, certainly, if you are in "Cover View" mode you can click on one of the collections and see books with covers. This is my Mystery collection:










And closing the cover and opening it again does go back to wherever you last were (after, on an SO model, swiping the lockscreen.)

I love the cover thingy...I always thought trying to press in the power button to wake up the device was awkward on the last few models. Though having to hold two buttons down on the K1 was also awkward.  This is probably the most accessible Kindle for people with physical problems with their hands.

Betsy


----------



## DD

Dare I hope  My PW3G w/o SO changed from Not Yet shipped to Shipping Soon overnight!!!!  It had an EDD of 10/3 which got changed to 10/15.  I called CS and a supervisor is in the process of investigating why that happened. He told me that could take a couple of days.  Hopefully, he found some answers and that's the reason for the change in status.  I hope, I hope, I hope!!!!!

Edit:  Yikes!  Just checked my credit card and there's a temporary authorization there for the Kindle!!!!!!  Getting more and more hopeful!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DD said:


> Dare I hope My PW3G w/o SO changed from Not Yet shipped to Shipping Soon overnight!!!! It had an EDD of 10/3 which got changed to 10/15. I called CS and a supervisor is in the process of investigating why that happened. He told me that could take a couple of days. Hopefully, he found some answers and that's the reason for the change in status. I hope, I hope, I hope!!!!!


Yay, DD! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Betsy


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, DD! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. See my edit above. My credit card has a temp authorization!


----------



## DD

I was starting to worry about my cover which is supposed to arrive today because there was no charge to my credit card yet.  Then it dawned on me that I used a gift card balance for that order.  So, all is well.  A-1 Couriers, who is the delivery company for the cover, has not updated the status since Monday, though.  At least it shows it's in Maryland.  It could come today from Beltsville.


----------



## amg

Just checked this morning and the status on my PW changed to Shipping Soon .  I ordered the PW Wifi w/o SO on 9/7.  It has always had an estimated delivery of 10/11.  My black cover will be here today though.


----------



## bordercollielady

DD said:


> Dare I hope My PW3G w/o SO changed from Not Yet shipped to Shipping Soon overnight!!!! It had an EDD of 10/3 which got changed to 10/15. I called CS and a supervisor is in the process of investigating why that happened. He told me that could take a couple of days. Hopefully, he found some answers and that's the reason for the change in status. I hope, I hope, I hope!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Yikes! Just checked my credit card and there's a temporary authorization there for the Kindle!!!!!! Getting more and more hopeful!!!


I have a "Shipping Soon" too!! Date still shows Oct 2nd - but its looking better!!


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> I have a "Shipping Soon" too!! Date still shows Oct 2nd - but its looking better!!


My date still says Oct. 15 but my credit card has a temp authorization. They never charge the card unless it's in shipping. I expect a "Shipped" status sometime tonight or overnight. Keeping good thoughts for you too!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, it didn't stay in Sparks, NV very long... 



Code:


[b]Date	           Time       	Location	       Event Details[/b]
October 3, 2012	01:45:00 AM	Sparks NV US	   Departure Scan
October 3, 2012	12:29:00 AM	Sparks NV US	   Arrival Scan
October 2, 2012	01:23:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	Departure Scan
October 2, 2012	12:34:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	Arrival Scan
October 2, 2012	03:56:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	  Departure Scan
October 1, 2012	05:41:00 PM	Phoenix AZ US	  Shipment received by carrier
October 1, 2012	01:14:43 PM	Phoenix AZ US	  Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


----------



## DD

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Well, it didn't stay in Sparks, NV very long...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Date	           Time       	Location	       Event Details[/b]
> October 3, 2012	01:45:00 AM	Sparks NV US	   Departure Scan
> October 3, 2012	12:29:00 AM	Sparks NV US	   Arrival Scan
> October 2, 2012	01:23:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	Departure Scan
> October 2, 2012	12:34:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	Arrival Scan
> October 2, 2012	03:56:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	  Departure Scan
> October 1, 2012	05:41:00 PM	Phoenix AZ US	  Shipment received by carrier
> October 1, 2012	01:14:43 PM	Phoenix AZ US	  Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


Remember, what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. You'll never know what it's doing there! LOL


----------



## Sandpiper

Roia, my Pw, is "out for delivery" by UPS.  Hope it's on Veto's truck for morning delivery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> I have a "Shipping Soon" too!! Date still shows Oct 2nd - but its looking better!!


Yay!!

Betsy


----------



## starlight0229

DD said:


> My date still says Oct. 15 but my credit card has a temp authorization. They never charge the card unless it's in shipping. I expect a "Shipped" status sometime tonight or overnight. Keeping good thoughts for you too!


They charged my card on Monday and my status is still shipping soon with an estimated arrival date of November 1 - November 3.


----------



## Leslie

Mine is on the truck and on it's way to me...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cindy416 said:


> Mooshie, if I pay the $20 to opt out of the SO, do you think that the magnetic cover will activate the on/sleep function? If the swiping motion is very responsive, it may be ok. I'm spoiled by my iPad's Smart Cover, though, and was looking forward to the same functionality on my PW.


Yes.

If SO's are on the kindle, you open the cover and the offer is there. You either tap tap "shop now" to take advantage of the offer or swipe to open to your home page.

Without SO's, when you open the cover, you barely see any sleep picture. . .it goes straight to your home page, or wherever you last were when you closed it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LuvHorses said:


> Sure wish collections was like Nook, in that you have shelves that you add books to and when you click on shelf it shows those books with covers.
> 
> Can you at least click on a collection and then see all the books within showing covers? And when closing cover and opening again does it go back to last collection? Or wherever you left off? Hope I am explaining it correctly.


Yes. When you tap a collection, in cover view, then you see the books in that collection also in cover view.

But I agree with Betsy that the collection covers are ugly. 

When you open the cover it goes to wherever you last were -- with the caveat that an SO screen must be swiped to be removed first.


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy.. I was beginning to go nuts! I can imagine what the Amazon CS's are going thru - dealing with customers like me... hah!


----------



## bordercollielady

Just got this email.. its really happening:

Hello,

We're sorry for the delay in shipping the order you placed on September 06, 2012 (Order# 104-7983265-2171467). We have good news -- the order is now being shipped! You will receive a shipping confirmation with an updated delivery estimate within the next business day, for the following item(s):


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Mine is on the truck and on it's way to me...
> 
> L


Yay, Leslie!!!

Betsy


----------



## chocochibi

DD said:


> Dare I hope My PW3G w/o SO changed from Not Yet shipped to Shipping Soon overnight!!!! It had an EDD of 10/3 which got changed to 10/15. I called CS and a supervisor is in the process of investigating why that happened. He told me that could take a couple of days. Hopefully, he found some answers and that's the reason for the change in status. I hope, I hope, I hope!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Yikes! Just checked my credit card and there's a temporary authorization there for the Kindle!!!!!! Getting more and more hopeful!!!


DD, I am so happy for you!! Your kindle watches always seem to be fraught with odd things happening! It amazes me how you always keep a sense of humor and acceptance about it and don't get bitter. You're one classy lady


----------



## DD

starlight0229 said:


> They charged my card on Monday and my status is still shipping soon with an estimated arrival date of November 1 - November 3.


I would just ignore that Nov. date. If your credit card is charged, it's shipping.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Mine is on the truck and on it's way to me...
> 
> L


Yay, Leslie!


----------



## DD

Really quiet in this thread this morning.  I guess everyone who's received their new Kindles have graduated to the review thread.  There'll be another wave of activity for the people who have them on backorder for a couple of weeks.  I'm sticking here til I have my KPW in my hot little hands.  We have to stick together.


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm still here too..  Will stay until its on my porch.. Tomorrow??  

Just checked my CC.. and there is an authorization now.. they also gave me a $10 refund.  That helps but I still don't understand what all happened.  Reading the amazon kindle boards - seems that there were a lot of 3G w/o SO that were delayed.


----------



## DD

Anyone know anything about A-1 Courier Services?  I've never received anything through them but they're delivering my cover, supposedly today.  I can tell you, they're not on top of their status updates.  The tracking says the cover has been in Beltsville, MD since 3 AM Tues.  If it's going to be here today, it should say out for delivery by now.  Not that I'm in a hurry.  My Kindle is not here yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DD said:


> Anyone know anything about A-1 Courier Services? I've never received anything through them but they're delivering my cover, supposedly today. I can tell you, they're not on top of their status updates. The tracking says the cover has been in Beltsville, MD since 3 AM Tues. If it's going to be here today, it should say out for delivery by now. Not that I'm in a hurry. My Kindle is not here yet.


I think I had one thing delivered by them once...but I wasn't tracking it so I don't know how they compared to the tracking.

Betsy


----------



## starlight0229

DD said:


> I would just ignore that Nov. date. If your credit card is charged, it's shipping.


That's what I had been thinking, but since my status hasn't changed at all in over 48 hours, I'm currently chatting with customer service. They just informed me that they are out of stock and it won't be arriving until November and the charge on my card will stay as pending until it actually ships. I asked why others who had placed their order after the initial date were receiving their orders already and was told that "The orders are fulfilled depending on the time the order is placed and shipping speed."

I also asked why it was in Shipping Soon status and was told that "All the orders we receive are queued and fulfilled depending on the position in the queue. Making changes to the order will keep changing the position." However, I've never made a change to the order since I placed it. Now they are claiming that the entire order was never supposed to arrive before November, which was the original date for only the case and not the PW. When I indicated that, I was told that because I used super saver they were now being shipped together. I asked why that changed and they said they were upgrading me to standard shipping for free. Then back tracked and said they were already separate and weren't upgrading my shipping. Now both of my items are "Not Yet Shipping" and I still won't see my case until November, but the PW should be here in the next few days.


----------



## Heifzilla

Still no change to my order.  Still showing "not yet shipped", no charge to my CC, and a delivery date of 10/10.  Patience, grasshopper... 

My purple cover will be here today, though


----------



## DD

starlight0229 said:


> That's what I had been thinking, but since my status hasn't changed at all in over 48 hours, I'm currently chatting with customer service. They just informed me that they are out of stock and it won't be arriving until November and the charge on my card will stay as pending until it actually ships. I asked why others who had placed their order after the initial date were receiving their orders already and was told that "The orders are fulfilled depending on the time the order is placed and shipping speed."
> 
> I also asked why it was in Shipping Soon status and was told that "All the orders we receive are queued and fulfilled depending on the position in the queue. Making changes to the order will keep changing the position." However, I've never made a change to the order since I placed it. Now they are claiming that the entire order was never supposed to arrive before November, which was the original date for only the case and not the PW. When I indicated that, I was told that because I used super saver they were now being shipped together. I asked why that changed and they said they were upgrading me to standard shipping for free. Then back tracked and said they were already separate and weren't upgrading my shipping. Now both of my items are "Not Yet Shipping" and I still won't see my case until November, but the PW should be here in the next few days.


I got the same run around at first. I think their stock answer right now is to say they are on backorder. I also questioned them about those who ordered immediately on announcement day. They were just not making any sense. I asked for a supervisor and he's investigating it. I hope I can believe the shipping soon!


----------



## DD

Heifzilla said:


> Still no change to my order. Still showing "not yet shipped", no charge to my CC, and a delivery date of 10/10. Patience, grasshopper...
> 
> My purple cover will be here today, though


Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bordercollielady

starlight0229 said:


> That's what I had been thinking, but since my status hasn't changed at all in over 48 hours, I'm currently chatting with customer service. They just informed me that they are out of stock and it won't be arriving until November and the charge on my card will stay as pending until it actually ships.


I wouldn't believe what some of CS's are saying. I received so many conflicting stories from multiple CS's.. I think some of them don't know what is going on and all they do is go to the product page and give you the current delivery date. If your delivery date is not Nov - ask them to give you a specific date.. and if they cannot - ask for someone who can. That is how I found out that mine would start shipping today.


----------



## Heifzilla

OMG!  I just checked and my PW is now "shipping soon" and my CC has been charged!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 minutes ago it wasn't!  LOL     Woot!  It's a wifi no SO.


----------



## Sunshine22

Heifzilla said:


> OMG! I just checked and my PW is now "shipping soon"!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 minutes ago it wasn't! LOL Woot!


Woo hoo! I wonder how many times I've refreshed my Amazon Orders page over the last few days... probably don't want to know 

My Kindle finally left Newark!

*Date Time Location Event Details 
October 2, 2012 03:33:00 PM Newark NJ US Departure Scan 
October 1, 2012 10:58:00 PM Newark NJ US Arrival Scan 
October 1, 2012 10:45:00 PM Newark NJ US Departure Scan 
October 1, 2012 03:16:00 PM Bethlehem PA US Shipment received by carrier 
October 1, 2012 08:42:41 PM --- Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier *

I hope that means it was on a plane to the West Coast yesterday, since it's due to arrive today, but we'll see... just happy it seems to be on its way.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

My PW and cover are our for delivery! My PW and cover shipped on Monday with 1-day shipping. The only tracking I saw all day yesterday said it was en route to the carrier, in PA. But it didn't move, and UPS didn't get it until 1 a.m. this morning:

October 3, 2012	01:17:00 AM	Philadelphia PA US	Shipment received by carrier
October 1, 2012	03:55:56 PM	Breinigsville PA US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier

Just got done chatting with Amazon. They refunded my 1-day shipping charges. I asked if, for my time and trouble (and misery yesterday watching y'all get your kindles) I could have a $10 credit to buy books, and she said she could give me $5. Good enough - I really just wanted a token gesture, to make up for it.


----------



## starlight0229

DD said:


> I got the same run around at first. I think their stock answer right now is to say they are on backorder. I also questioned them about those who ordered immediately on announcement day. They were just not making any sense. I asked for a supervisor and he's investigating it. I hope I can believe the shipping soon!


While I was in a meeting I got an email saying that my cover is shipping sooner than expected and should arrive between the 11th and 16th.

Edit: I just checked the status of my entire order and it's back to shipping soon, with both items arriving between the 11th and 16th.


----------



## CrystalStarr

So I drove by a UPS tractor trailer yesterday with my kids in the back of my van.  My six year old says "Mommy! Stop him! He might have your Kindle!" 

I just LOVE that kid!


----------



## William G. Jones

I've got estimated delivery Oct 5th - 8th and I've got a hold for the purchase price on my card, but it hasn't charged, and my status still says shipping soon... 

When I ordered the Titanic BluRay (HEY, DON'T JUDGE) it didn't even ship for a week after release.

I'm afraid my PW is stuck somewhere... 

Edit: Delivery estimate 5th - 11th...


----------



## LaraAmber

CrystalStarr said:


> So I drove by a UPS tractor trailer yesterday with my kids in the back of my van. My six year old says "Mommy! Stop him! He might have your Kindle!"
> 
> I just LOVE that kid!


I wish my kid was old enough to understand what mama is going through. He is smart enough that he says "mama's book" when he sees my Kindle, and we never told him what it was. (He's two.)

According to Amazon my Kindle is now in Denver (arrived 5 this morning). I hope FedEx still delivers it today as planned, even with us being so close to the presidential debate site. I'm not sure why my Kindle spent so long in Tennessee. FedEx got it in their hands at 11:48 PM on Oct 1, but it didn't leave TN until 4:10 AM Oct 3? Why not send it on an earlier flight so you guys aren't risking missing a delivery because of a plane malfunction or bad weather or your know, Presidential debates snarling the airport?


----------



## WolfePrincess73

LaraAmber said:


> I wish my kid was old enough to understand what mama is going through. He is smart enough that he says "mama's book" when he sees my Kindle, and we never told him what it was. (He's two.)
> 
> According to Amazon my Kindle is now in Denver (arrived 5 this morning). I hope FedEx still delivers it today as planned, even with us being so close to the presidential debate site. I'm not sure why my Kindle spent so long in Tennessee. FedEx got it in their hands at 11:48 PM on Oct 1, but it didn't leave TN until 4:10 AM Oct 3? Why not send it on an earlier flight so you guys aren't risking missing a delivery because of a plane malfunction or bad weather or your know, Presidential debates snarling the airport?


I'm with you. My KPW, supposed to be delivered yesterday, is still sitting in Memphis. It has to make it to Aspen, CO. I'm wondering if the Presidential debates are the reason for the delay.


----------



## Sunshine22

My obsessive refreshing finally paid off... FedEx just updated my tracking~



Date	Time	Location	Event Details
October 3, 2012	06:30:00 AM	San Diego CA US	Arrival Scan
October 2, 2012	03:33:00 PM	Newark NJ US	Departure Scan
October 1, 2012	10:58:00 PM	Newark NJ US	Arrival Scan
October 1, 2012	10:45:00 PM	Newark NJ US	Departure Scan
October 1, 2012	03:16:00 PM	Bethlehem PA US	Shipment received by carrier
October 1, 2012	08:42:41 PM	---	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier

My PW has finally arrived in SD!!


----------



## Cindy416

Mine is listed as out for delivery. I really hope the FedEx delivery person actually finds MY house today. I won't be home until around 1, and it will be an afternoon of tracking down my package if the delivery person is as inept as some have been. I'm going to think positive thoughts from now on that the guy will take pride in doing his job correctly. Wish me/him luck!


----------



## cheshirenc

I'm still waiting for my 3G PW.  The cover is suppose to arrive today.  I even received a decal girl shipping notice.  I ordered the next morning after the announcement with 1 day prime.  It still shows NOT YET SHIPPED with date of delivery Oct 16.  

I guess I'll hold the cover and skin and pretend to read on the PW.  

I thought it was hard waiting the 90 days for my K2, but I think this is even harder.  I know know what a kindle really does and can't wait to use the new one.  It has been very strange to read about orders received later are getting their PWs sooner than people who ordered first.  Of course all the options avail now (wifi only, 3G & wifi and + or - SO) changes everything too.

We leave Fri for vacation and was looking forward to taking it with me without having to take a booklight, but that doesn't appear likely at this point.  Now I just hope it won't arrive earlier than their Oct 16th status.  I would hate for it to sit on my door step until I get back.  I won't be able to track my status once I leave Friday.


----------



## Emily King

Just got an email from amazon letting us know that the 2nd PW wifi w/so has moved up from 10/24 delivery to 10/17 delivery! This includes the blue case. My mom is thrilled!!


----------



## Leslie

I'm at home, waiting for UPS. It's raining today and I didn't want him to leave the package outside. 

Impatient now...

L


----------



## Sandpiper

GOT IT!!  I had to go out for about 1.5 hours.  So of course, that's when UPS was here.  Haven't opened the box yet.  Time to play.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> I'm at home, waiting for UPS. It's raining today and I didn't want him to leave the package outside.
> 
> Impatient now...
> 
> L


We all know how excited you are because we've been there.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I don't know if I will like it, I don't know if it's practical, I don't know if it's rational, but after hearing about them for so long when they were impossible for me to afford, I pre-ordered an Oberon. Black celtic design.


----------



## Stephanie

Mine out out for delivery via UPS (I really prefer FedEx, but beggars can't be choosers!)  I will be leaving work to pick it up as soon as I get the text message that it has been delivered.

My fuchsia cover should arrive today, as well.  I also ordered a pink plaid skin for it, but that hasn't even shipped yet.

Oh, the excitement!!!  This is better than Christmas for me!!!


----------



## LaraAmber

It's here!  It's here!  It's here!

I was on the phone dealing with AT&T tech support (ugh) and the front desk kept calling me.  UPS and FedEx had both arrived with my cover and Kindle!  Getting it set up now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LaraAmber said:


> It's here! It's here! It's here!
> 
> I was on the phone dealing with AT&T tech support (ugh) and the front desk kept calling me. UPS and FedEx had both arrived with my cover and Kindle! Getting it set up now!


Yay, Lara!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Mine arrived this morning safe and sound. Now I have to wait until Friday to play with it.


----------



## Leslie

I keep running to the door. Every time I hear an engine or a door slam...

This time is was a school bus that rolled by. Sigh.

L


----------



## Kathy

I don't understand my husband. When I suggested he drive 90 miles to bring me my new baby he just laughed. I don't think he has his priorities straight. After all what is a measly 180 mile trip I ask you if you really love someone.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

Am I on crack?  When did Amazon toss in a purple PW cover?  On September 6 I did NOT see a purple cover option. Was this color added later?  Had it been there I would have picked it... grumble grumble... my PW and fuschia cover are out for delivery!


----------



## durphy

It's here!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Miss Moneypenny said:


> Am I on crack? When did Amazon toss in a purple PW cover? On September 6 I did NOT see a purple cover option. Was this color added later? Had it been there I would have picked it... grumble grumble... my PW and fuschia cover are out for delivery!


I think it was last week or the week before.


----------



## Leslie

Miss Moneypenny said:


> Am I on crack? When did Amazon toss in a purple PW cover? On September 6 I did NOT see a purple cover option. Was this color added later? Had it been there I would have picked it... grumble grumble... my PW and fuschia cover are out for delivery!


It was added on Sep 28. I ordered one immediately.

L


----------



## LaraAmber

Miss Moneypenny said:


> Am I on crack? When did Amazon toss in a purple PW cover? On September 6 I did NOT see a purple cover option. Was this color added later? Had it been there I would have picked it... grumble grumble... my PW and fuschia cover are out for delivery!


Yep, it was announced later, I think last week. You can return the fuschia cover and get the purple one. Or you could buy a second Kindle and cover...


----------



## Leslie

Best Kindlewatch picture EVER? Ted at my door, 2 minutes ago...


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Best Kindlewatch picture EVER? Ted at my door, 2 minutes ago...


Hi, Ted! He looks a little scared, Leslie! LOL


----------



## DD

CAR said:


> So glad for you DD  Mine still shows not yet shipped. EDD 10/17
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk HD


So sorry. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

My 2 day prime order arrived, but I still have 2 hours and a bit left at work. Love the status update though:



> Delivered On:
> Wednesday, 10/03/2012 at 1:27 P.M.
> 
> Left At:
> Met Customer Woman


----------



## DD

Well, my 'buddy', Kirk, the CS Team Leader called me again just now. He really has done a great job of investigation but he couldn't change anything. I mentioned that I know of a couple of people at least that had to send their PWs back because they were defective and they're getting replacements right away. So, I know there must be a reserve stock somewhere that they could use to fulfill what was promised to me. He tried to see if he could do a replacement and send it out right away but it wouldn't go through because the computer shows my original order as not shipped yet. He's going to check with me every day this week to see what happens. I told him the status changed to Shipping Soon overnight and that my credit card had a temp authorization on it. He looked further and can see that a carrier has been chosen and a tracking number has been generated. None of this is updated on the website yet. I even know that it's coming out of Breinigsville, PA. So, although the website shows no updates, it's on its way!


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Hi, Ted! He looks a little scared, Leslie! LOL


I think he was totally surprised when I asked to take his picture and when I said "Smile" all he could do was make a funny face. LOL.

I said, "This is my new Kindle, I'm very excited," and he said, "Oh, the new Fire?"

"Nope," I said. "The new Paperwhite."

"Ah...that's great!"


----------



## CrystalStarr

Leslie said:


> Best Kindlewatch picture EVER? Ted at my door, 2 minutes ago...


Haha! I laughed right out loud when I saw his face! Too funny!


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

ENABLER! I ordered the purple cover not because of the pictures online, but because early reviewers called it muted. I love muted! I may keep the pink and buy a Paperwhite for my youngest for Christmas. She'd like that.



LaraAmber said:


> Yep, it was announced later, I think last week. You can return the fuschia cover and get the purple one. Or you could buy a second Kindle and cover...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Miss Moneypenny said:


> ENABLER! I ordered the purple cover not because of the pictures online, but because early reviewers called it muted. I love muted! I may keep the pink and buy a Paperwhite for my youngest for Christmas. She'd like that.


That's not enabling...THIS is enabling:

You need a second Paperwhite so you can loan books. And of course it needs to be protected.


----------



## Leslie

Miss Moneypenny said:


> ENABLER! I ordered the purple cover not because of the pictures online, but because early reviewers called it muted. I love muted! I may keep the pink and buy a Paperwhite for my youngest for Christmas. She'd like that.


The purple is really nice but I am loving the fuchsia, more than I expected. I had my Touch in a purple cover for the past year so I think I am ready for a change.

Also, as Heather noted, the bezel shows fingerprints instantly. I think this bad boy (or bad girl, considering she is dressed in pink) is going to get a skin pronto.

L


----------



## bordercollielady

DD said:


> a tracking number has been generated. None of this is updated on the website yet. I even know that it's coming out of Breinigsville, PA. So, although the website shows no updates, it's on its way!


Sorry that he couldn't change anything but congrats on the tracking number! That's progress! Mine still shows "Shipping Soon" which I'm IMMENSELY grateful for - there is a "track package" button but nothing comes up other than giving me a definition of "shipping soon" - hah! Date still shows as yesterday..


----------



## Cindy416

I love the photo of your UPS man. My driver, Steve, wouldn't be at all surprised if I took his picture.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> The purple is really nice but I am loving the fuchsia, more than I expected. I had my Touch in a purple cover for the past year so I think I am ready for a change.
> 
> Also, as Heather noted, the bezel shows fingerprints instantly. I think this bad boy (or bad girl, considering she is dressed in pink) is going to get a skin pronto.
> 
> L


I wonder if the Kindle with a skin on it will fit into the cover properly. It's a pretty tight fit if it's anything like the Touch. I guess you could just put the cover on the front. Then it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## DD

Ah, my doorbell just rang.  The purple PW cover is here and it is so-o-o cute.  Little and lightweight but it has a sturdy feel to it.  Beautiful color.  I'd call it a muted plum.  I love the texture!  It has a better grip and doesn't seem like it will show scratches like the Touch lighted cover does.

I was a bit surprised at the packaging.  it was just a soft padded manila envelope.  Inside it was in a cardboard sleeve and a plastic bag.  Pictures coming.

BTW, the cover was at my door and the tracking still said it was in Beltsville, MD.  So everything is behind on Amazon's site.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Also, as Heather noted, the bezel shows fingerprints instantly. I think this bad boy (or bad girl, considering she is dressed in pink) is going to get a skin pronto.
> 
> L


Huh. I'm not having issues with prints on the bezel at all.


----------



## sparklemotion

Leslie said:


> Best Kindlewatch picture EVER? Ted at my door, 2 minutes ago...


Haaa, I love it! Made me laugh so much!


----------



## KBoards Admin

CrystalStarr said:


> So I drove by a UPS tractor trailer yesterday with my kids in the back of my van. My six year old says "Mommy! Stop him! He might have your Kindle!"
> 
> I just LOVE that kid!


Ha ha! Crystal, we just posted a postcard about this on our Facebook page. Thanks for giving us a smile! 

http://facebook.com/kindleboards


----------



## tomato88

Leslie said:


> Best Kindlewatch picture EVER? Ted at my door, 2 minutes ago...


Hahaha priceless!


----------



## LaraAmber

Leslie said:


> Best Kindlewatch picture EVER? Ted at my door, 2 minutes ago...


So...what did you get from LL Bean?

I was so tempted to use a coupon they gave me this weekend for a new comforter and comforter cover. Then I remembered I just spent $500 on car maintenance.


----------



## Leslie

LaraAmber said:


> I was so tempted to use a coupon they gave me this weekend for a new comforter and comforter cover. Then I remembered I just spent $500 on car maintenance.


Three pairs of perfect fit pants (black, navy, and khaki) and three comfort fleece zip jackets (black, sage green, and lavender mist). My winter wardrobe...LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Shall we have a few unboxing photos?

The box:










Cellophane wrapped--two covers (purple and fuchsia) and the PW in a box.



















Inside of the fuchsia cover:










The Paperwhite:



















Someone read in a review that the charging cable is black. Mine isn't.










The initial screens:




























First thing I did was to reset the clock!


----------



## durphy

Excellent photos Leslie. Amazon has perfected packaging for Kindles.


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> Sorry that he couldn't change anything but congrats on the tracking number! That's progress! Mine still shows "Shipping Soon" which I'm IMMENSELY grateful for - there is a "track package" button but nothing comes up other than giving me a definition of "shipping soon" - hah! Date still shows as yesterday..


I don't really have the tracking number yet. As I said, the order page shows none of this. But he said the number was generated and he told me where it was coming from. Website still says Shipping Soon.


----------



## DD

The unveiling of the PW cover:

These pictures don't capture the true color of the purple. It's much brighter because of the flash. It is really a lovely muted plum, darker than in the pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Ha ha! Crystal, we just posted a postcard about this on our Facebook page. Thanks for giving us a smile!
> 
> http://facebook.com/kindleboards


Perfect, Harvey! Crystal's story made me laugh out loud, literally!

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr

Harvey said:


> Ha ha! Crystal, we just posted a postcard about this on our Facebook page. Thanks for giving us a smile!
> 
> http://facebook.com/kindleboards


OH MY GOODNESS! I'm laughing with tears! I'm so SHARING this!


----------



## DD

Here's a truer representation of the purple cover, once I figured out how to turn the flash off on my iPhone:


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Shall we have a few unboxing photos?
> 
> <pics removed>
> 
> First thing I did was to reset the clock!


That fuschia color is gorgeous!


----------



## LaraAmber

I decided that the first book on my new Kindle (in honor of Banned Book Week) is...Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## cls

Just received my Honey and Black covers-They are really nice and light and much smaller than my beautiful  Oberon Touch cover. Sould be really easy to carry around. Now they will have to wait on my3G W/O SO paperwhite to come- Order Received - Sep 7, 2012 1:50:17 AM -estimated delivery October 23- till hoping to get it sooner- All of you that have, Enjoy!!!


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> That fuschia color is gorgeous!


That's what I ordered. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> That fuschia color is gorgeous!


It is and I am not usually a pink person. Here it is with natural light from the window next to the kitchen table:


----------



## KBoards Admin

Great to see those unboxing pics! Thanks. I might just have to order one of those covers...


----------



## MichelleR

Still not shipped.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> It is and I am not usually a pink person. Here it is with natural light from the window next to the kitchen table:


Gorgeous! I can't wait to get mine tomorrow. I have to admit I'm really loving Betsy's Honey colored case too.


----------



## sparklemotion

Leslie said:


> It is and I am not usually a pink person. Here it is with natural light from the window next to the kitchen table:


It really is a gorgeous color. I have the fuchsia cover as well (I posted a pic in the covers thread) and I LOVE it!


----------



## Heifzilla

Got my purple PW cover today and I have to say I am not super impressed by it.  If it had cost $20, I'd be much happier about it, but for $40...eh.  It's made fine, but I can spend $30 more and get a gorgeous leather Oberon.  Will probably be going back.   PW is still listed as "shipping soon".


----------



## Sunshine22

Kindle and new case have been delivered!

At home.  And I'm at work and so busy I'll be working late... Probably won't get home until after 7.  My husband said he'd take good care of it for me.  

Loving all the pictures!


----------



## CrystalStarr

Leslie said:


> It is and I am not usually a pink person. Here it is with natural light from the window next to the kitchen table:


Oh my goodness I'm raising a monster. Every time my 2 year old baby girl sees this case she start's shouting... Anna's Kindle! Anna's Kindle!

She doesn't have that reaction to any other kindle case photo we've seen! Not even Mommy's purple!


----------



## DD

At least Leslie's nice UPS man, Ted, didn't do this!


----------



## skyblue

My Paperwhite arrived earlier today!  Yeah!!   I ordered the purple cover, too. It is very muted and "disappears" on my leather furniture, so I may try another color, or order and Oberon when they become available.

I loved the photo of your UPS man, *Leslie*, and the photo *Harvey* posted was priceless!

Now I need to give it a full charge and breeze through the manual. This is totally different from my Kindle Keyboard!


----------



## LaraAmber

DD said:


> At least Leslie's nice UPS man, Ted, didn't do this!


That is why you mount motion-activated gun turrets on your house. Don't even need to load them. You'd behave if you were in fear of your ride becoming a fireball behind you...


----------



## DD

Well, no change since this morning but my credit card has a temp authorization on it. Hoping there will be a change over night. I have to go to choir practice. I'll check once more when I get home later.


----------



## MichelleR

Oh, sure -- choir practice. Now you're calling in the big guns.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny

Delivered at 12:51 PDT.  Now to think of a plausible excuse for leaving work early!


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> It is and I am not usually a pink person. Here it is with natural light from the window next to the kitchen table:


I am a pink person. Can't wait to get my hands on mine.


----------



## MsBea

I FINALLY GOT IT!! about 10 minutes ago.  When I opened the box,  I swear I heard music.    It came half charged and the light setting is on it was set at 22 which is perfect. I don't see the shadow problems other people have been talking about - my screen is evenly lit except for 4 little 'smudges" at the bottom of the screen which is not at all distracting to me as it does not go up into the text. I have read one chapter and the screen is truly a beauty.  I had 8 books that have downloaded and later on I'm going to input my collections.   I'm reluctantly going now to get  dinner (out of my crockpot - yes! I prepared for this day) and then play with it the rest of the night!


----------



## Geemont

Shipping notice sent to my iPhone. PW 3G without ads.  Due Oct 5.


----------



## LuvHorses

Geemont said:


> Shipping notice sent to my iPhone. PW 3G without ads. Due Oct 5.


Congrats! What was your original ship date? As I ordered same PW, 3G no ads. My delivery date is 24th.


----------



## DD

MichelleR said:


> Oh, sure -- choir practice. Now you're calling in the big guns.


Haha! Do you think that would work?


----------



## MichelleR

I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## skyblue

I have been so _obsessed_ with the new Paperwhite I forget not everyone shares my enthusiasm.  When someone brought up reading today I immediately assumed they wanted to discuss the Paperwhite launch.  When my Kindle inquiry was received with blank stares and odd looks, I knew I wasn't in friendly Kindleboards territory.  I am grateful for the Kindle online community here!


----------



## DD

I wonder if it's possible to wear out a refresh button on a computer


----------



## Pushka

My kindle is now winging it's way to Australia. I'm going to be on my second kindle watch for the same kindle, now obsessively checking DHL tracking......I'll be here til Monday, which will actually be Sunday afternoon/evening USA time.


----------



## Cardinal

Just got an e-mail from Amazon that my Paperwhite has shipped and will be here on Friday.  This is a happy surprise, I double checked the estimated delivery date yesterday and it wasn't expected until the 17th.  It is going to arrive a week and a half early.

I just ordered the Belkin cover and it should arrive the same day as the Kindle, and I got a text a few minutes ago that the Amazon cover arrived.


----------



## DD

Yippee!!!!! Just got this text. The order page still says Shipping Soon. It'll be here tomorrow!!!!! I'm thrilled!


----------



## DD

Pushka said:


> My kindle is now winging it's way to Australia. I'm going to be on my second kindle watch for the same kindle, now obsessively checking DHL tracking......I'll be here til Monday, which will actually be Sunday afternoon/evening USA time.


That's great! Looks like things are looking up for some of us!


----------



## CraigInOregon

DD said:


> Here's a truer representation of the purple cover, once I figured out how to turn the flash off on my iPhone:


Good night, I hope that's not "truer" ... it looks gray.


----------



## bordercollielady

DD said:


> Yippee!!!!! Just got this text. The order page still says Shipping Soon. It'll be here tomorrow!!!!! I'm thrilled!


Yay! I'm so happy for you! Maybe I need to turn my text alerts back on! Did you get an email too?

EEEEEKK! I just scared my dogs.. checked my order details and found this:

*Shipment #1: Shipped on October 3, 2012

Delivery estimate: October 4, 2012 (More about estimates) *

So mine will be here tomorrow too! Yay for both of us! And my email just came..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mind you, it depends on the monitor...it probably is truer on DD's screen....

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> I wonder if it's possible to wear out a refresh button on a computer


If there was mine would have died yesterday and today.


----------



## Geemont

LuvHorses said:


> Congrats! What was your original ship date? As I ordered same PW, 3G no ads. My delivery date is 24th.


It was Oct 11. I ordered on Sept 6 at 1:30 Pacific Time. I'm also a prime member. The Kindle left the facility at Breinigsville PA this afternoon.

And my leather case came today. Not as nice as my Oberon cover; but it will do if it auto turns on/off.


----------



## DD

Geemont said:


> Shipping notice sent to my iPhone. PW 3G without ads. Due Oct 5.


Just out of curiosity, when did you order? I also got a text that my PW3G w/o ads is arriving tomorrow, Oct. 4. I ordered at 1:49 Eastern on Sept. 6.


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> If there was mine would have died yesterday and today.


LOL!


----------



## DD

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Good night, I hope that's not "truer" ... it looks gray.


The top in the picture does look a little grey. The bottom right is closer to the true color. It's definitely purple, but it's dark and subdued.


----------



## kkingdon

Yay! Got my "shipping" email! Expected delivery date: Oct. 4 -- original estimated delivery date: Oct 12.


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> Yay! I'm so happy for you! Maybe I need to turn my text alerts back on! Did you get an email too?
> 
> EEEEEKK! I just scared my dogs.. checked my order details and found this:
> 
> *Shipment #1: Shipped on October 3, 2012
> 
> Delivery estimate: October 4, 2012 (More about estimates) *
> 
> So mine will be here tomorrow too! Yay for both of us! And my email just came..


Yay for you too! No, no email yet and no update on the order page. No serial number either. Just the text. I hope it's not a cruel joke! ha ha


----------



## Moony

Got my shipping confirmation this morning! Original date was the 11th  I ordered the second day it was available with 2 day prime. Should be here on Friday. I ordered the PW Wifi with no offers. I also got the case today. The purple is such a lovely color!


----------



## bordercollielady

DD said:


> Yay for you too! No, no email yet and no update on the order page. No serial number either. Just the text. I hope it's not a cruel joke! ha ha


I'm sure that text was real.. is there a tracking number online? What a day this has been... I feel like I'm on a roller coaster emotionally. Dealing with Amazon over this PW, dealing with one of my dogs with a partial ACL tear, I may need to be on "strike duty" starting this weekend (unions striking), found out that the Norfolk Eagle Nest is going to be taken down tomorrow. Its hard to keep up with all this. I'm looking forward to some quiet down time with my Kindle.... But the day has ended well..


----------



## eidahl

Moony said:


> Got my shipping confirmation this morning! Original date was the 11th  I ordered the second day it was available with 2 day prime. Should be here on Friday. I ordered the PW Wifi with no offers. I also got the case today. The purple is such a lovely color!


Interesting, it seems Kindles w/o SO are just shipping out now - mine's expected tomorrow after changing from the original date of 11. Yay!


----------



## LuvHorses

eidahl said:


> Interesting, it seems Kindles w/o SO are just shipping out now - mine's expected tomorrow after changing from the original date of 11. Yay!


If these are shipping now, then hopefully those of us who have an early 24th date will get moved up also. I ordered 14th, and site said delivery Oct 2nd not after Oct 22nd.


----------



## cls

Are any 3G W/O SO shipping now? I ordered early in the morning of the 7th and am hoping for a delivery before my current expected date of the 23 (from the 17th)


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> I'm sure that text was real.. is there a tracking number online? What a day this has been... I feel like I'm on a roller coaster emotionally. Dealing with Amazon over this PW, dealing with one of my dogs with a partial ACL tear, I may need to be on "strike duty" starting this weekend (unions striking), found out that the Norfolk Eagle Nest is going to be taken down tomorrow. Its hard to keep up with all this. I'm looking forward to some quiet down time with my Kindle.... But the day has ended well..


No tracking number online yet. Just in the text. Have a restful night!


----------



## techiegirl

DD said:


> No tracking number online yet. Just in the text. Have a restful night!


If the text says your order has been shipped, there is a tracking # hidden in the message. You just have to figure out how they shipped it so you can go to their website to track.


----------



## DD

Since there is no tracking on the Amazon website yet, I took the tracking number that was in the text I received and went directly to http://www.theupsstore.com and this is what I saw:










I'm a happy lady tonight!


----------



## DD

techiegirl said:


> If the text says your order has been shipped, there is a tracking # hidden in the message. You just have to figure out how they shipped it so you can go to their website to track.


Thanks. I did that before I saw your suggestion. See below.


----------



## telracs

DD said:


> I'm a happy lady tonight!


and hopefully you'll be ecstatic when it actually arrives.


----------



## DD

cls said:


> Are any 3G W/O SO shipping now? I ordered early in the morning of the 7th and am hoping for a delivery before my current expected date of the 23 (from the 17th)


Yes, I ordered a 3G w/o SO at 1:49 eastern on Sept. 6 and, to make a long story short, got a EDD of 10/15. I got a text this evening (see my other posts in this thread) that says it's coming tomorrow. I hope you get moved up also! Good luck.


----------



## DD

telracs said:


> and hopefully you'll be ecstatic when it actually arrives.


I can't even describe how ecstatic I'll be. Even my animated gifs fail me! LOL


----------



## Heifzilla

Shipped!  Delivery scheduled for tomorrow


----------



## Toby

I got my Fuschia Cover today. I compared it to the size on the KT & the K4. I love the color & I love that the kindle is close to the size of the K4. I did not realize that. Now, to wait for my PW. Hopefully, I will get mine a week earlier as well. That would make it a 2 week wait. If not, I will keep reading here until I get it.today, I saw a UPS Truck & I thought, some lucky person must be getting their PW. I love that pic of the UPS man, Leslie. LOL!


----------



## DD

Heifzilla said:


> Shipped! Delivery scheduled for tomorrow


Yippee for you!!!!


----------



## DD

Finally an update on Amazon.com and a serial#!!!!!


----------



## DD

...and the email finally came in. I could just picture how hard they are working tonight.

As the CS Team Leader who has been investigating what happened to my order said today, mistakes are made. They don't like to make them but they do happen. The difference in Amazon is how they handle the mistakes to make it right. You made it right for me today, Amazon, and restored my faith in your superb customer service.

Here's hoping all of you who had messed up orders end up with a good outcome.


----------



## MichelleR

Mine is on its way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichelleR said:


> Mine is on its way.


Yay, Michelle!!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR

Thanks, Betsy -- even though you quoted my misspelling of its before I could correct it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What misspelling?  

Betsy


----------



## gdae23

It's here! It's here! - My ink blue KPW cover....with nothing yet to put in it... .  I think I was patient until today, but now that the cover is here, and I'm reading everyone's first comments about their new Kindles, I'm definitely starting to feel impatient myself! My ETA isn't until 10/17 so it will be a long 2 weeks. It's not even showing "shipping soon" yet.

I'm used to the KT and K4 lighted covers, so I'm delighted with how light this new cover is. It's even a tad shorter than the K4 cover. (also good for portability.) I like the look of it as well. The bezel area is dark blue, so I don't think it will distract me in the least. The cover folds back completely - I was a bit concerned about that after someone here said it didn't, but mine worked OK. My only initial concern was that my right index finger was hitting the metal clasp, and that felt uncomfortable. But then I picked up my K4 and realized that I generally hold the Kindle in such a way that my finger won't really hit the clasp. Oh, I really need to test this theory with the real item! Hoping the  "17th" was a clerical error, and it was really supposed to be the "7th". 

KPW 3G , no SO, ordered 9/6 at 11:35 P.M.


----------



## northofdivision

Purchased PW on sept 6th and it said it would be delivered October 11th. Now its saying it'll be delivered on my porch tomorrow (oct.4).Sweeet. Tempted to skip work and wait for the package. *pathetic, i know*...Was reading the thread about this and a lot of people aren't loving it. Hoping for the best.


----------



## J_T

Ahhh! I just want to DIE! Out of all the years of buying from Amazon, this is the first time my package has gone missing! Delivery confirmation says my paperwhite should have arrived, but it's nowhere to be found. Customer service says I have to wait a few days to see if it turns up before they'll send another


----------



## MichelleR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What misspelling?
> 
> Betsy


Oh, sorry, I meant that I added an invisible additional "s," which you need special glasses to see, but I edited it just to be safe. I, of course, in no way made the embarrassing error of using apostrophe to make it possessive.

(Thank you for also removing the invisible "s.")


----------



## gdae23

DiscoDan - I receive my UPS / FedEx type deliveries at a Mailboxes Etc. Recently I had this same situation happen. Online tracking showed my package had been delivered, but it couldn't be found anywhere in the store. I've gotten deliveries there for years, and all the employees there are great and very helpful, and I believe they really never received the package. They told me sometimes the driver updates the delivery info by scanning the package while it's still in the truck, before he actually brings it into the store. Sometimes, he forgets to actually bring it off the truck though. In that case, he usually notices it the next day and delivers it then. 

I don't know what delivery service was used in your case, but perhaps this is what happened and you'll hopefully get your package tomorrow. (Mine did show up the next day.) If possible, I would also call the delivery service itself and discuss it with them.


----------



## Robbiegirl

DiscoDan said:


> Ahhh! I just want to DIE! Out of all the years of buying from Amazon, this is the first time my package has gone missing! Delivery confirmation says my paperwhite should have arrived, but it's nowhere to be found. Customer service says I have to wait a few days to see if it turns up before they'll send another


 oh that's just lousy!


----------



## Robbiegirl

DD said:


> Here's a truer representation of the purple cover, once I figured out how to turn the flash off on my iPhone:


On my IPad the cover appears to have more of a grey cast.


----------



## J_T

gdae23 said:


> DiscoDan - I receive my UPS / FedEx type deliveries at a Mailboxes Etc. Recently I had this same situation happen. Online tracking showed my package had been delivered, but it couldn't be found anywhere in the store. I've gotten deliveries there for years, and all the employees there are great and very helpful, and I believe they really never received the package. They told me sometimes the driver updates the delivery info by scanning the package while it's still in the truck, before he actually brings it into the store. Sometimes, he forgets to actually bring it off the truck though. In that case, he usually notices it the next day and delivers it then.
> 
> I don't know what delivery service was used in your case, but perhaps this is what happened and you'll hopefully get your package tomorrow. (Mine did show up the next day.) If possible, I would also call the delivery service itself and discuss it with them.


Thanks, it was sent USPS. I sent them an e-mail with the tracking number so maybe they can contact the driver and see if it can be sorted out. It's awesome that Amazon is willing to replace it.. but this waiting is killing me! My orange case came in via UPS and it so longs to case the kindle! Hope it comes tomorrow...


----------



## Heifzilla

DD said:


> Finally an update on Amazon.com and a serial#!!!!!


Awesome! We can celebrate together


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DiscoDan said:


> Ahhh! I just want to DIE! Out of all the years of buying from Amazon, this is the first time my package has gone missing! Delivery confirmation says my paperwhite should have arrived, but it's nowhere to be found. Customer service says I have to wait a few days to see if it turns up before they'll send another


Ah, DiscoDan, bummer!!!!

Hope it turns up soon!

Betsy


----------



## Cloysterpete

Ordered on the 9th and mine is still at shipping soon, still a good wait for me though as it has to get across the pond to England.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, not much changed all day, and then a lot changed in short order.

My KPW is in town, calling out to me, only a few short hours away from me opening it up and... plugging it in for several hours to charge it! AHHH! 



Code:


[b]Date	           Time       	Location	         Event Details[/b]
October 4, 2012	12:48:00 AM	Portland OR US	   Arrival Scan
October 3, 2012	09:17:00 PM	Hermiston OR US	  Departure Scan
October 3, 2012	05:09:00 PM	Hermiston OR US	  Arrival Scan
October 3, 2012	01:45:00 AM	Sparks NV US	     Departure Scan
October 3, 2012	12:29:00 AM	Sparks NV US	     Arrival Scan
October 2, 2012	01:23:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	  Departure Scan
October 2, 2012	12:34:00 PM	Las Vegas NV US	  Arrival Scan
October 2, 2012	03:56:00 AM	Phoenix AZ US	    Departure Scan
October 1, 2012	05:41:00 PM	Phoenix AZ US	    Shipment received by carrier
October 1, 2012	01:14:43 PM	Phoenix AZ US	    Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


----------



## starlight0229

northofdivision said:


> Purchased PW on sept 6th and it said it would be delivered October 11th. Now its saying it'll be delivered on my porch tomorrow (oct.4).Sweeet. Tempted to skip work and wait for the package. *pathetic, i know*...Was reading the thread about this and a lot of people aren't loving it. Hoping for the best.


I'm super envious. My original date was the 5-11th and then it started showing November. I spoke with customer service a few times yesterday an the first condicending rep tried to treat me like I did something wrong to my order to make it change. Then she got the case and pw to ship separately again, even though she had just said it wasn't possible with super saver. So then both items were back to their original dates (with the pw coming between the 5 and 11th and the cover in November). Then I got an email saying the cover would arrive in the middle of the month and they both now have that ship date. I then spoke with a different rep who tried to get info from the warehouse, but they were unresponsive. So instead I have a $40 credit to my account.

Has anyone who used super saver received their PW or a tracking number? The first car told me that shipping method has a bearing on when the items are shipped. So because I didn't pony up a few extra dollars for shipping, I've been pushed to the back of the line even though I ordered in the first half an hour.


----------



## Kathy

northofdivision said:


> Purchased PW on sept 6th and it said it would be delivered October 11th. Now its saying it'll be delivered on my porch tomorrow (oct.4).Sweeet. Tempted to skip work and wait for the package. *pathetic, i know*...Was reading the thread about this and a lot of people aren't loving it. Hoping for the best.


This happens with every release. Usually those with problems are the more vocal ones. Amazon will replace any defective Kindles. They are great on that.


----------



## DD

starlight0229 said:


> I'm super envious. My original date was the 5-11th and then it started showing November. I spoke with customer service a few times yesterday an the first condicending rep tried to treat me like I did something wrong to my order to make it change. Then she got the case and pw to ship separately again, even though she had just said it wasn't possible with super saver. So then both items were back to their original dates (with the pw coming between the 5 and 11th and the cover in November). Then I got an email saying the cover would arrive in the middle of the month and they both now have that ship date. I then spoke with a different rep who tried to get info from the warehouse, but they were unresponsive. So instead I have a $40 credit to my account.
> 
> Has anyone who used super saver received their PW or a tracking number? The first car told me that shipping method has a bearing on when the items are shipped. So because I didn't pony up a few extra dollars for shipping, I've been pushed to the back of the line even though I ordered in the first half an hour.


That stinks! So sorry.


----------



## DD

Robbiegirl said:


> On my IPad the cover appears to have more of a grey cast.


Yes, I'm looking at it on my iPhone right now and it doesn't look good at all. It is really prettier than it looks in that picture.


----------



## DD

Well, maybe no celebrating today. My delivery has been pushed to Friday instead of today according to the UPS site. My PW left Philadelphia at 3:17am. Heck, I'm only about 1 1/2 hrs. from Philly. Maybe it'll still get here today.  More drama!

I like how being a Prime member for ages has paid off. Free 2-day shipping has turned to 4-day. Well, at least it's not Oct. 15th.


----------



## TammyC

I'm happy to say after having an original delivery date of Oct 2nd, then being told on Oct 2nd that I would not receive it for 4-6 weeks then being told I would get it in a week   My new kindle is out for delivery    I ordered within 2 hours of the link going live, On Oct 2nd my kindle still showed Not yet delivered. Then the emails started coming yesterday that it was shipping soon. It sucks it's getting here a little late but I'm so excited to get it in my hands today. Now I just have to make it through work knowing it is sitting on my porch


----------



## xtine911

I ordered 2 PW's (Wifi, SO) and used super saver. Ordered on Sept 10th, given estimated delivery date of Oct 15 - 18. I changed payment methods to a different card and estimated delivery changed to Oct 9 - 12. Today I got notice that both Kindle PWs have been shipped out. Sadly though it'll be a month or so before I see them because I have to have them forwarded overseas where I live


----------



## DD

So close and yet so far...You'd think they could get it here today. It left Philly at 3:17 AM and it's only 1 1/2 hrs. away. The blue pin is my house.


----------



## MichelleR

DiscoDan said:


> Ahhh! I just want to DIE! Out of all the years of buying from Amazon, this is the first time my package has gone missing! Delivery confirmation says my paperwhite should have arrived, but it's nowhere to be found. Customer service says I have to wait a few days to see if it turns up before they'll send another


----------



## Heifzilla

DD said:


> Well, maybe no celebrating today. My delivery has been pushed to Friday instead of tomorrow according to the UPS site. My PW left Philadelphia at 3:17am. Heck, I'm only about 1 1/2 hrs. from Philly. Maybe it'll still get here today. More drama!
> 
> I like how being a Prime member for ages has paid off. Free 2-day shipping has turned to 4-day. Well, at least it's not Oct. 15th.




That stinks.


----------



## Heifzilla

My PW is out for delivery!  This is good because it means I get one day to play with it before I start my weekend shift on Friday.

I am also returning the Amazon cover because I just don't like it, and I bit the bullet and ordered an Oberon.  I just picked up an used on for my KK (that will now go to DS), and I loved the feel of it in hand, so I had to have another.  Happy birthday early to me


----------



## MichelleR

October 4, 2012 07:45:00 AM Virginia MN US Out for delivery
October 4, 2012 07:30:00 AM Grand Rapids MN US Arrival Scan
October 4, 2012 06:36:00 AM Minneapolis MN US Departure Scan
October 4, 2012 04:12:00 AM Minneapolis MN US Arrival Scan
October 4, 2012 03:00:00 AM Philadelphia PA US Departure Scan
October 3, 2012 11:31:00 PM Philadelphia PA US Shipment received by carrier
October 3, 2012 01:43:47 PM Breinigsville PA US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


----------



## cls

Just got e-mail from Amazon that moved my estimated delivery on my 3G W/O SO from the 23rd to the 19th! Not that I'm anxious or anything.


----------



## bordercollielady

Wow - mine really moved fast..  Last night it was still in Breinigsville PA when I went to bed.  Then it went to Philly, to Illinois, and woke up  in CO at 3AM.  Its now on the truck.  So excited.  Thanks everyone for putting up with my angst!  My UPS comes late to my house - wish I didn't have to go into work tomorrow but I should get it charged tonight.

October 4, 2012 05:30:00 AM Commerce City CO US Out for delivery 
October 4, 2012 04:41:00 AM Commerce City CO US Arrival Scan 
October 4, 2012 04:11:00 AM Commerce City CO US Departure Scan 
October 4, 2012 03:56:00 AM Commerce City CO US Arrival Scan 
October 4, 2012 02:44:00 AM Rockford IL US Departure Scan 
October 3, 2012 11:13:00 PM Rockford IL US Arrival Scan 
October 3, 2012 10:24:00 PM Philadelphia PA US Departure Scan 
October 3, 2012 08:33:00 PM Philadelphia PA US Shipment received by carrier 
October 3, 2012 02:27:19 PM Breinigsville PA US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


----------



## bordercollielady

DD said:


> So close and yet so far...You'd think they could get it here today. It left Philly at 3:17 AM and it's only 1 1/2 hrs. away. The blue pin is my house.


Sorry about that DD.. makes no sense that mine is moving so fast from PA to CO.. when u are so close. But none of this has made any sense to me.. How far are you from Lancaster PA and Lutherville, MD? My two sisters live there. That area is so pretty.


----------



## LuvHorses

cls said:


> Just got e-mail from Amazon that moved my estimated delivery on my 3G W/O SO from the 23rd to the 19th! Not that I'm anxious or anything.


I sure hope my 24th date moves up too!!


----------



## DD

Update: It's coming today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love, love, love my UPS people here. The distribution center nearest me is in Sparks, MD. I have a hair appointment in a nearby town today and would be passing right by there. I called the UPS 800 number and asked if I could pick up the package. Of course, they told me nothing can be picked up until after the delivery date, which at that point was tomorrow. So, on an outside chance, I called the direct local number for the Sparks, MD facility. I got the most wonderful agent named Ruth. She was more than just friendly. She was pleasant and cheerful. She looked up my tracking number and said the package was actually there and they were still loading the trucks. She said she was going to run "up", I guess to the loading docks, to find it and she would call me back. Ten minutes later, she called and said she had my 'little' package right in her hands and she was going to hand it to my driver personally. It will be here today. What a great employee!!! I'm going to find out where to call or write to commend her. People like this should get credit for being wonderful. I might complain when I don't get good service but I always like to give praise to people wh deserve it. Happy, happy day today! The tracking is now updated to show what Ruth did:


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> Sorry about that DD.. makes no sense that mine is moving so fast from PA to CO.. when u are so close. But none of this has made any sense to me.. How far are you from Lancaster PA and Lutherville, MD? My two sisters live there. That area is so pretty.


I'm in Md, northeast of Baltimore. Lancaster is about 1 1/2-2 hrs. North. Lutherville is only about 30 minutes away, South nearer to Baltimore. In fact, I have a hair appointment there today. See my latest post above.


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> Wow - mine really moved fast.. Last night it was still in Breinigsville PA when I went to bed. Then it went to Philly, to Illinois, and woke up in CO at 3AM. Its now on the truck. So excited. Thanks everyone for putting up with my angst! My UPS comes late to my house - wish I didn't have to go into work tomorrow but I should get it charged tonight.
> 
> October 4, 2012 05:30:00 AM Commerce City CO US Out for delivery
> October 4, 2012 04:41:00 AM Commerce City CO US Arrival Scan
> October 4, 2012 04:11:00 AM Commerce City CO US Departure Scan
> October 4, 2012 03:56:00 AM Commerce City CO US Arrival Scan
> October 4, 2012 02:44:00 AM Rockford IL US Departure Scan
> October 3, 2012 11:13:00 PM Rockford IL US Arrival Scan
> October 3, 2012 10:24:00 PM Philadelphia PA US Departure Scan
> October 3, 2012 08:33:00 PM Philadelphia PA US Shipment received by carrier
> October 3, 2012 02:27:19 PM Breinigsville PA US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


So happy for you!!! Mine is coming today too!! I'm exhausted from all this drama....ups and downs, ups and downs.


----------



## DD

LuvHorses said:


> I sure hope my 24th date moves up too!!


There's always hope. If mine moved from the 15th to today, it's logical that you would get yours sooner too, unless they totally run out of all stock. Keep us posted! Good luck.


----------



## Heifzilla

DD said:


> Update: It's coming today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's awesome, and great CS!


----------



## bordercollielady

DD said:


> So happy for you!!! Mine is coming today too!! I'm exhausted from all this drama....ups and downs, ups and downs.


Yes.. exhausted is an under statement. I think the next time - I order w/SO's.. and then cancel out.. I've learned from my mistake. Hope that all of us that have been dealing with Amazon CS's this week receive non-defective PW's and absolutely love them!


----------



## starlight0229

Just got the email that mine shipped (along with the case) and should be here tomorrow . Sadly it shipped via LaserShip which based on past experience with them means I might not actually see it until November after all.


----------



## Geemont

Well, she's out of Boston and on her way to .... ?



> October 4, 2012 06:51:00 AM East Boston MA US Departure Scan
> October 4, 2012 04:04:00 AM East Boston MA US Arrival Scan
> October 4, 2012 03:11:00 AM Philadelphia PA US Departure Scan
> October 4, 2012 12:14:00 AM Philadelphia PA US Shipment received by carrier
> October 3, 2012 01:43:47 PM Breinigsville PA US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


----------



## bordercollielady

Hah!  Dogs were barking.. looked outside and there was a UPS truck!   But no such luck.. One of my neighbors must have had overnight delivery.  Wonder if it was a Kindle..


----------



## skyblue

DD said:


> Update: It's coming today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love, love, love my UPS people here. The distribution center nearest me is in Sparks, MD. I have a hair appointment in a nearby town today and would be passing right by there. I called the UPS 800 number and asked if I could pick up the package. Of course, they told me nothing can be picked up until after the delivery date, which at that point was tomorrow. So, on an outside chance, I called the direct local number for the Sparks, MD facility. I got the most wonderful agent named Ruth. She was more than just friendly. She was pleasant and cheerful. She looked up my tracking number and said the package was actually there and they were still loading the trucks. She said she was going to run "up", I guess to the loading docks, to find it and she would call me back. Ten minutes later, she called and said she had my 'little' package right in her hands and she was going to hand it to my driver personally. It will be here today. What a great employee!!! I'm going to find out where to call or write to commend her. People like this should get credit for being wonderful. I might complain when I don't get good service but I always like to give praise to people wh deserve it. Happy, happy day today! The tracking is now updated to show what Ruth did:


That's great! How nice of you to seek out the supervisor to sing her praises!


----------



## DD

skyblue said:


> That's great! How nice of you to seek out the supervisor to sing her praises!


A very close friend of mine was a very high executive with UPS. He's retired now but he'll let me know how best to commend Ruth.


----------



## skyblue

DD said:


> A very close friend of mine was a very high executive with UPS. He's retired now but he'll let me know how best to commend Ruth.


Great plan!

Can't wait to hear how you like your new Paperwhite once it arrives!


----------



## gdae23

> Gdae, you have the same color cover as me (I got my cover today too ) and we both have the same EDD date of 10/17. I am getting impatient also, seems like I have been looking at "not yet shipped" forever.


CAR - You have excellent taste in colors! I just did my hourly daily check and still no change. Not that I really expected it, but there was that little bit of hope in the back of my mind...



> Sadly it shipped via LaserShip which based on past experience with them means I might not actually see it until November after all.


My cover shipped via LaserShip, which was the first I've ever heard of them. I got it OK, but they showed a name in the signature block that no-one at the Mailboxes Etc. store had ever heard of. Since they couldn't locate my package for several minutes, I was getting nervous that it had in fact been delivered, but to the wrong address. That would have been a real headache to straighten out.


----------



## stanghla

Can't wait for work to be over....my PW has arrived.  Now all I have to do is cross over the US border and pick it up.  Mine was scheduled for Oct. 12 and surprise it's here.....  Happy Thanksgiving to me (in Canada)


----------



## Moony

Just got a text from my mom at home that my PW arrived at the house! Unfortunately I have to wait until I get off work at 6. Then I can race home and play with my new gadget! Thankfully the case came yesterday so my PW can be protected right away


----------



## sparklemotion

bordercollielady said:


> Wow - mine really moved fast.. Last night it was still in Breinigsville PA when I went to bed. Then it went to Philly, to Illinois, and woke up in CO at 3AM. Its now on the truck. So excited. Thanks everyone for putting up with my angst! My UPS comes late to my house - wish I didn't have to go into work tomorrow but I should get it charged tonight.


Yay congrats! So glad you'll have your PW today!


----------



## DD

skyblue said:


> Great plan!
> 
> Can't wait to hear how you like your new Paperwhite once it arrives!


I'll let you know!


----------



## kkingdon

My PW is out for delivery by UPS as of 5:58 am!!!

I ordered on Sep. 9th, originally with supersaver shipping. At that time, the expected arrival date was Oct 19th - Oct 24th. On Sep. 28th, I modified the shipping method to next-day. The expected arrival date moved to Oct 12th. On Oct 1st, my order status changed to Shipping Soon. On Oct 3rd, I received shipping confirmation. A very satisfactory experience.


----------



## Heifzilla

My PW is here!  It's fantastic.  Everything I expected.  Screen is beautiful, and while I do have some of the shadows at he bottom in some lighting, that's the nature of the beast using only 4 LEDs.  My engineer husband is just as impressed.  What I am not impressed about is Amazon's list of "Popular/Suggested" books at the bottom of the home screen.  I paid extra for the NSO Kindle, I don't want ANY ads.   List view does get rid of them but...not the point.   Otherwise, LOVE it.  And for those who need that little extra space to hold it, just turn it into landscape mode and you have a lot more space to rest your thumb.

ETA: She just told me her name, it's Aubrey.


----------



## techiegirl

Heifzilla said:


> What I am not impressed about is Amazon's list of "Popular/Suggested" books at the bottom of the home screen. I paid extra for the NSO Kindle, I don't want ANY ads. List view does get rid of them but...not the point.


Somebody suggested (I forget where) that if you go to parental settings and turn off the store, the "popular/suggested" books at the bottom will disappear.


----------



## Heifzilla

techiegirl said:


> Somebody suggested (I forget where) that if you go to parental settings and turn off the store, the "popular/suggested" books at the bottom will disappear.


Thank you! That did it.


----------



## DD

It's just after 4PM here on the East coast.  My UPS guy usually comes between 5 and 6, but my ears are already tuned to the front door.  Won't be long now til I have my PW in my hands!


----------



## Atunah

CAR said:


> Well I can say the color on the Ink Blue cover, was just what I hoped for. It's a very dark blue, almost looks black in dim light, and very rich looking
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk HD


I like the sound of that. That is exactly what I wanted, a dark blue. In the pictures it looked more bright and medium. I won't get mine until the end of the month, but I think I will like it. The Ink blue and the saddle were the only colors that won't ship until October 24th. But I only ordered it like 2 days ago.


----------



## starlight0229

CAR said:


> Well I can say the color on the Ink Blue cover, was just what I hoped for. It's a very dark blue, almost looks black in dim light, and very rich looking
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk HD


That's wonderful to hear. I love a nice rich dark blue. *Fingers crossed that LaserShip follows through and mine arrives tomorrow*


----------



## DD

CAR said:


> Well I can say the color on the Ink Blue cover, was just what I hoped for. It's a very dark blue, almost looks black in dim light, and very rich looking
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk HD


'Ink blue' sounds like it should look as you describe. I wouldn't have guessed that from the pictures on Amazon. com. It looked much brighter, as does the purple.


----------



## Heifzilla

DD said:


> 'Ink blue' sounds like it should look as you describe. I wouldn't have guessed that from the pictures on Amazon. com. It looked much brighter, as does the purple.


The purple is not a bright purple by any means. Very dark, almost a charcoal color in some lighting.


----------



## BruceS

stanghla said:


> Can't wait for work to be over....my PW has arrived. Now all I have to do is cross over the US border and pick it up. Mine was scheduled for Oct. 12 and surprise it's here..... Happy Thanksgiving to me (in Canada)


If the border crossing takes anywhere as long for you as it did for me the last time I crossed at Niagara Falls, make sure you take your current Kindle along, fully charged.

It took close to three hours for me, and the only thing that saved my sanity was having my K3 along to pass the time while I waited.


----------



## MichelleR

Kaylee is here -- she says "hi" to all her newly adopted siblings, even the black sheepy ones.


----------



## CraigInOregon

CAR said:


> Well I can say the color on the Ink Blue cover, was just what I hoped for. It's a very dark blue, almost looks black in dim light, and very rich looking
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk HD


Off-topic, but... how can you be using Tapatalk HD already? It's not even out of beta yet...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I use tapatalk on my Fire HD.


----------



## DD

Heifzilla said:


> The purple is not a bright purple by any means. Very dark, almost a charcoal color in some lighting.


Yes, I have the purple and I'm having a hard time getting an accurate picture of the color. it's more a black/purple as you say the ink blue is a black/blue.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Ann in Arlington said:


> I use tapatalk on my Fire HD.


Yeah, but there's Tapatalk, Tapatalk 2 (no longer available) and Tapatalk HD (just entered beta-testing and not even released yet).

So... I'm hesitant to pop $2.99 for the only version of Tapatalk I've found on Google Play, because it seems like the most out-of-date. I'd rather wait for Tapatalk HD, since I'll be using it on my Nexus 7...

But somehow other people already have it?


----------



## starlight0229

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Yeah, but there's Tapatalk, Tapatalk 2 (no longer available) and Tapatalk HD (just entered beta-testing and not even released yet).
> 
> So... I'm hesitant to pop $2.99 for the only version of Tapatalk I've found on Google Play, because it seems like the most out-of-date. I'd rather wait for Tapatalk HD, since I'll be using it on my Nexus 7...
> 
> But somehow other people already have it?


The iPad version is called Tapatalk HD. http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapatalk-hd-for-ipad/id481579541?mt=8


----------



## readingril

DD said:


> Update: It's coming today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love, love, love my UPS people here. The distribution center nearest me is in Sparks, MD.


That's right up the road from me. 

My PW w/SO has been shipping soon since Tuesday. An email says a delivery date of October 11th. Still no serial number for the device. The cover should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## bordercollielady

My UPS man just rang my doorbell.. and YES!!  PW has arrived.. I had to sign for it - which explains how it moved across the country so fast.  Was shipped next day air.. Yay Amazon.  that makes me feel a little better.. (a little...)  It was funny.. he said - I think its a Kindle?? And I said "uh...yes..."  Wonder how many of them he has delivered this week.  SO - initial perceptions will be posted by tomorrow..


----------



## CraigInOregon

Yup, my KPW arrived minutes ago!

I took some unboxing shots here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.361976787220178&type=1

First impressions:

When turned off, it looks like any other Kindle. When turned on, the difference is noticeable.

It's a lot smaller than my K3K.

Setup was a breeze! And the on-screen keyboard was a whole lot easier to use than the K3K physical keyboard.

I noticed the TINY shadows at the edges some have mentioned, but they don't distract me at all.

One weird note: It seems like some eBooks override your preferred reading font... never had that happen before.

Loving it. Home run.

This is my Kindle for at least the next couple years (the length of my extended warranty)...off to initiate a trade-in with Amazon on my K3K.


----------



## Michael Cavacini

Even though I ordered mine the day it was announced, I won't be getting my Kindle Paperwhite until Oct. 13  .


----------



## DD

My KPW arrived around 5:30. Ruth, the UPS agent at the distribution facility near me (see earlier posts), had handed it directly to the driver, Jeff, and told him to hand it to me personally! Jeff told me the whole story. My husband was walking the dog when Jeff came up to the door. He said, "You're about to make my wife very happy!". I took Jeff's picture as he handed to me and then took some photos as I unboxed it. I'll post impressions in the first impressions thread later. EDIT: I neglected to mention that Leslie gave me the idea for photographing the UPS man.


----------



## skyblue

Fun photos, *DD*!


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> My KPW arrived around 5:30. Ruth, the UPS agent at the distribution facility near me (see earlier posts), had handed it directly to the driver, Jeff, and told him to hand it to me personally! Jeff told me the whole story. My husband was walking the dog when Jeff came up to the door. He said, "You're about to make my wife very happy!". I took Jeff's picture as he handed to me and then took some photos as I unboxed it. I'll post impressions in the first impressions thread later.


They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Thank you DD. We're going to start a whole new trend of photographing UPS drivers. And y'know, some of them are pretty cute...LOL.


----------



## Leslie

You know, we only need 10 more pictures and we'd have a calendar..."Delivery persons of UPS and Kindle."

Who is going to be the first one to post a picture of a woman UPS delivery person? I am sure there are a few out there...

L


----------



## Pushka

I'll be going to my Australian DHL depot on Monday so I can get a photo of the building 😏. The person at the counter is a lady but I think they'd be to antsy about security to get a photo.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Thank you DD. We're going to start a whole new trend of photographing UPS drivers. And y'know, some of them are pretty cute...LOL.


Yes, you gave me the idea, Leslie. Sorry, I neglected to say that. It dawned on me when I was standing at the door. My UPS guy usually leaves the package at my front door and rings the doorbell. It was so unusual for him to be there holding the package when I got to the door.


----------



## DD

skyblue said:


> Fun photos, *DD*!


Thanks!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Ha!

Caught you, Leslie and DD.

Here's the REAL unedited pics of your UPS driver delivering your Kindle PW, but with a telling sticker... someone knows who the REAL purple team is...


----------



## DD

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Ha!
> 
> Caught you, Leslie and DD.
> 
> Here's the REAL unedited pics of your UPS driver delivering your Kindle PW, but with a telling sticker... someone knows who the REAL purple team is...


LOL!!!


----------



## Geemont

Out for delivery! And I have to go to work.



> Date Time Location Event Details
> October 5, 2012 05:15:00 AM Pacific WA US Out for delivery
> October 5, 2012 03:24:00 AM Pacific WA US Arrival Scan
> October 5, 2012 02:49:00 AM Redmond WA US Departure Scan
> October 4, 2012 07:50:00 PM Redmond WA US Arrival Scan
> October 4, 2012 07:20:00 PM Seattle WA US Departure Scan
> October 4, 2012 06:52:00 PM Seattle WA US Arrival Scan
> October 4, 2012 05:54:00 PM Spokane WA US Departure Scan
> October 4, 2012 04:29:00 PM Spokane WA US Arrival Scan
> October 4, 2012 03:01:00 PM Dallas/Ft. Worth A/P TX US Departure Scan
> October 4, 2012 09:57:00 AM Dallas/Ft. Worth A/P TX US Arrival Scan
> October 4, 2012 06:51:00 AM East Boston MA US Departure Scan
> October 4, 2012 04:04:00 AM East Boston MA US Arrival Scan
> October 4, 2012 03:11:00 AM Philadelphia PA US Departure Scan
> October 4, 2012 12:14:00 AM Philadelphia PA US Shipment received by carrier
> October 3, 2012 01:43:47 PM Breinigsville PA US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier
> [/quote/


----------



## starlight0229

According to LaserShip, mine has been delivered. However I won't know for hours yet. I work to far from home to go home for lunch to rescue it and I'll be working late tonight  

Herndon, VA US	10/05/2012	11:37 am	Delivered: Front Door
Chantilly, VA US	10/05/2012	8:46 am	Out for Delivery to Customer
Chantilly, VA US	10/05/2012	3:18 am	Arrived at LaserShip Facility
US	10/04/2012	6:34 am	Order Received: In Transit to LaserShip


----------



## Broadus

Atunah said:


> I like the sound of that. That is exactly what I wanted, a dark blue. In the pictures it looked more bright and medium. I won't get mine until the end of the month, but I think I will like it. The Ink blue and the saddle were the only colors that won't ship until October 24th. But I only ordered it like 2 days ago.


Had I known the blue were that dark, I would probably have ordered it. Instead, I went with the saddle tan and received an email this morning that it has shipped. I should get it next week, probably within a day or so of the PW's arrival.


----------



## bordercollielady

Does a


Broadus said:


> Had I known the blue were that dark, I would probably have ordered it. Instead, I went with the saddle tan and received an email this morning that it has shipped. I should get it next week, probably within a day or so of the PW's arrival.


Does anyone want my blue-ink cover? I was going to return it - but I could get one to you faster than the end of the month.. PM me if interested. I'm not putting on the Trade thread since I'll return it if nobody is interested.


----------



## Broadus

bordercollielady said:


> Does a
> Does anyone want my blue-ink cover? I was going to return it - but I could get one to you faster than the end of the month.. PM me if interested. I'm not putting on the Trade thread since I'll return it if nobody is interested.


I may, but I won't know for sure till the saddle tan one arrives next week. It's scheduled to arrive on Thursday, and I hope it will be darker than the photo on the Amazon site. If someone else wants your blue one, by all means sell it to him or her.


----------



## Kathy

Just got home and unpacked my new PW. Haven't had time to play yet. Love the fuschia cover. Just a little darker than my iPad pink Smart Cover. I also got my new Zagg pink keyboard iPad cover. It is the exact color as the Smart Cover.


----------



## Geemont

Just got delivery notification on my  iPhone but I'm still at work for another two hours.


----------



## NanD

I just received mine! Yesterday they sent a shipped notice with an est. Delivery date of Monday. I ordered Sep 6 in the evening, free shipping(non prime).

Also recieved my cover, which wasn't due to ship until Nov ( Amazon ink blue one).

Downloaded most of my books. Some of the ones appearing in my list were library books that I know were returned. Collections imported fine. My favorite game Wordoku isn't compatible tho.


I'm coming from a k2, so everything looks just wonderful!!
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toby

This is so funny! Pics of UPS men delivering kindles. DD, i am so happy you got your kindle. Bordercollie Lady & others, you too.
M.C James, I am so sorry that you have to wait for yours. Did you order the 3G one? I had ordered the wifi version on 9/6, & would have gotten it on the 3rd, but decided to change it to the 3G one, at a later date, so now have a few more weeks to wait. I hope you get yours sooner. Some people have with a later arrival date.


----------



## readingril

Got my purple cover today. Now if only the Shipping Soon status of the PW would change to Shipped. 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Woo hoo! Mine came today a full week before the original shipping date I got when I ordered (Amazon did sent an email updating the arrival date). I think it's one of the good ones. The light looks even and white. There are some shadows right at the bottom of the screen, but they're at the bottom edge and I don't believe they're a problem. I'm playing with fonts and other settings now.

My case won't arrive until next Tuesday.


----------



## J_T

Sigh... So Amazon set up my replacement kindle, but it won't be shipping until November! I'm so sad  but maybe the new shipments will have the light thing fixed


----------



## Pushka

Grrrrr. It is at my DHL depot in Adelaide Australia, about 20 minutes away but arrived after office closed at 12.30 today. Saturday. Have to wait until Monday. Which is Sunday USA time.


----------



## PaulGuy

I'm disappointed. In fact I feel I was mislead but perhaps I simply misunderstood. I was was under the impression that this was a new generation e-ink screen with an almost paper white background. It is not. The background is no lighter than my touch. The whiteness comes from the lighting. It is a nice light, giving fairly even lighting to the screen but this is not what I was expecting. I'll give it a few more days but I think it's going back. I prefer my Touch so far. it's a shame.


----------



## DD

PaulGuy said:


> I'm disappointed. In fact I feel I was mislead but perhaps I simply misunderstood. I was was under the impression that this was a new generation e-ink screen with an almost paper white background. It is not. The background is no lighter than my touch. The whiteness comes from the lighting. It is a nice light, giving fairly even lighting to the screen but this is not what I was expecting. I'll give it a few more days but I think it's going back. I prefer my Touch so far. it's a shame.


I agree. Unfortunately, I'm sending mine back, not only because if the background, but mostly the text which is not as dark as my Touch.


----------



## R. M. Reed

They still haven't even charged me. I didn't order the moment the PW was announced, but a couple of days later. I'm sure I will like it, I am jumping from a K3 with keyboard to the PW, I haven't even seen a Touch or other recent model. Just the ability to read it without regard for ambient lighting means I will carry it with me almost everywhere.


----------



## Broadus

Well, well--the mail lady just came by. What's this in our mailbox? A slender, rectangular box from "Amazon Fulfillment Services." Came from Hebron, Kentucky. What in the world could this be?


----------



## Leslie

Broadus said:


> Well, well--the mail lady just came by. What's this in our mailbox? A slender, rectangular box from "Amazon Fulfillment Services." Came from Hebron, Kentucky. What in the world could this be?


Oh, oh, oh, do we get unboxing photos? 

You should've taken a picture of the mail lady. We could've used her on our calendar!

L


----------



## Broadus

Leslie said:


> Oh, oh, oh, do we get unboxing photos?
> 
> You should've taken a picture of the mail lady. We could've used her on our calendar!
> 
> L


My mail lady was off before I got outside. Then I discovered she had put an envelope addressed to a neighbor in our mail. She saw me walking down the street with the envelope, discerned what had happened, apologized and retrieved the envelope, delivered it and was off again.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Unlike a couple recent naysayers (and they have a right to their opinions), I feel quite pleased with my new Kindle PaperWhite.

It reads without glare or eyestrain in absolute dark, has 25 levels of illumination, and is smaller and lighter than my K3K.

I've already set it up to send a Kindle back to Amazon: my K3K, for trade-in credit.

Just wanted to pipe in and say that despite those who are disappointed, there are those among us who are not... not at all.


----------



## Broadus

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Unlike a couple recent naysayers (and they have a right to their opinions), I feel quite pleased with my new Kindle PaperWhite.
> 
> It reads without glare or eyestrain in absolute dark, has 25 levels of illumination, and is smaller and lighter than my K3K.
> 
> I've already set it up to send a Kindle back to Amazon: my K3K, for trade-in credit.
> 
> Just wanted to pipe in and say that despite those who are disappointed, there are those among us who are not... not at all.


I have to admit that I usually have more than a touch of buyer's remorse and start looking for a reason to send something back, though I'm not saying that those having issues are plagued with that malady.

That said, the PW is growing on me (I started to type "glowing" but thought better of it ) Yes, next fall Amazon will make it even better, but I think we've got a pretty good e-reader as it is.


----------



## CAR

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Unlike a couple recent naysayers (and they have a right to their opinions), I feel quite pleased with my new Kindle PaperWhite.
> 
> It reads without glare or eyestrain in absolute dark, has 25 levels of illumination, and is smaller and lighter than my K3K.
> 
> I've already set it up to send a Kindle back to Amazon: my K3K, for trade-in credit.
> 
> Just wanted to pipe in and say that despite those who are disappointed, there are those among us who are not... not at all.


I think it's luck of the draw, ATM . The only Kindle release with so many screen issues I can remember was the Kindle 2, with the sunlight fade problem.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My PW came a week before originally scheduled, and my cover (persimmon, which is to say, orange) came today, a full 12 days before the original delivery date. Have to give Amazon full credit for beating their own deadlines, at least on my order.


----------



## CraigInOregon

CAR said:


> The only Kindle release with so many screen issues I can remember was the Kindle 2, with the sunlight fade problem.


Well, I don't see this as being anywhere near that level.

Some folks seem to have expected something the KPW is not; that happens.

Some folks are bothered by a series of tiny shadows at the bottom of the screen; I'm not.

But that's just individual tastes and differences... I'm not sure there's really a ton of serious issues here, as with the K2.

Will Fall 2013 bring an even nicer set of Kindles along? Usually, that seems to be the case.

But just speaking for myself... I'm quite happy with my new reader, and it'll probably be Fall 2014 at the earliest before I think of replacing it. (That's when my 2-year extended warranty runs out. And I held onto my K3K even without an extended warranty, skipping over the Kindle Touch/K4 generation...)


----------



## mooshie78

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Unlike a couple recent naysayers (and they have a right to their opinions), I feel quite pleased with my new Kindle PaperWhite.
> 
> It reads without glare or eyestrain in absolute dark, has 25 levels of illumination, and is smaller and lighter than my K3K.
> 
> I've already set it up to send a Kindle back to Amazon: my K3K, for trade-in credit.
> 
> Just wanted to pipe in and say that despite those who are disappointed, there are those among us who are not... not at all.


Agreed. I love mine. As someone who 1) often reads in somewhat dim lighting and 2) never much liked the drab gray of e-ink, the PW is the best e-reader I've ever had by far.

People just need to check the device out for themselves as everyone is different in what they prefer. Amazon has the generous 30 day return policy. If you're on the fence, just order one and try it out for yourself.


----------



## CAR

Well 10 more days to the Oct. 17 EDD for my PW delivery. Still shows not yet shipped since ordered 1:30am Sep 7. I don't think they will make it.


----------



## Pushka

I'll have mine in Australia in about two hours time.


----------



## CAR

Pushka said:


> I'll have mine in Australia in about two hours time.


Great news Pushka! I know you had to wait over the weekend with it being so close, sure you will love it  
I should have moved to Australia and would have gotten my PW sooner


----------



## Pushka

he he, yes, it did get here very quickly CAR.  It's a keeper!  Yes there are shadows at the bottom but I dont read those!  And I can see what people mean about a colour tinge but I think if Amazon had been a little less perfect in their display model then people wouldnt have expected a perfect device.  I am really happy with it and love the cover - they did a great design job there.  I have a picture of the DHL office with an Aussie flag if it is needed for the calendar!


----------



## sparklemotion

Pushka said:


> he he, yes, it did get here very quickly CAR. It's a keeper! Yes there are shadows at the bottom but I dont read those! And I can see what people mean about a colour tinge but I think if Amazon had been a little less perfect in their display model then people wouldnt have expected a perfect device. I am really happy with it and love the cover - they did a great design job there. I have a picture of the DHL office with an Aussie flag if it is needed for the calendar!


I'm glad it arrived and I'm glad you're happy!


----------



## Michael Cavacini

CAR said:


> Well 10 more days to the Oct. 17 EDD for my PW delivery. Still shows not yet shipped since ordered 1:30am Sep 7. I don't think they will make it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'm in the same boat. October 17 is the estimated delivery date. That's what I get for waiting to order my Paperwhite at night instead of during the day.


----------



## DD

Pushka said:


> he he, yes, it did get here very quickly CAR. It's a keeper! Yes there are shadows at the bottom but I dont read those! And I can see what people mean about a colour tinge but I think if Amazon had been a little less perfect in their display model then people wouldnt have expected a perfect device. I am really happy with it and love the cover - they did a great design job there. I have a picture of the DHL office with an Aussie flag if it is needed for the calendar!


That's great news, Pushka!


----------



## Robbiegirl

I changed the shipping method to one day hoping to see a date change but it still reads same day at end of October.


----------



## Toby

2 more weeks to get both my PW & my Fire HD 32GB! Whoooohooooo! Hope my PW is great & not a defective one, that members have mentioned here.


----------



## gdae23

> 2 more weeks to get both my PW & my Fire HD 32GB! Whoooohooooo


Toby, you're to be commended on your excellent attitude! My PW is due 10/17, in just one week, and I'm chomping at the bit with impatience!


----------



## R. M. Reed

My Oberon came! I can't believe how small it is. The PW is going to fit in there? The PW itself is still "Not Yet Shipped." Aack!


----------



## MsSteph

R. M. Reed said:


> My Oberon came! I can't believe how small it is. The PW is going to fit in there?


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## R. M. Reed

MrsJimCarrey said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


You're such a suspicious type, Mrs. Jim. All right, here is one picture with the new Oberon on the left and my K3 in its JavoEdge flip case on the right. The Oberon is about half an inch shorter than the JavoEdge and a tiny bit wider. It seems a lot smaller when I hold it. The PaperWhite has to fit inside it.


----------



## Pushka

The PPW is quite small.  So much so the kindle keyboard seems heavy in contrast.


----------



## MsSteph

R. M. Reed said:


> The Oberon is about half an inch shorter than the JavoEdge and a tiny bit wider. It seems a lot smaller when I hold it. The PaperWhite has to fit inside it.


It's beautiful!

I LOVE Oberon covers but I didn't love the weight of them before, I'm excited now though, because I think these smaller Kindle covers are going to be a more comfortable weight.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Pushka said:


> The PPW is quite small. So much so the kindle keyboard seems heavy in contrast.


Agreed.

That said, I'm not missing my K3K since I shipped it back to Amazon near as much as I was afraid I might.


----------



## Toby

Thanks! It makes it easier to wait now that it's under 2 weeks. I have been thinking of my kindle day & night, as well as the Fire HD, that is arriving the next day. Can't wait. I am very excited! Just think, in just a few more days, more or less, you will have your kindle!


----------



## teri

WooHoo!  My PW has changed from 10/24 delivery to 10/16!  Can't wait!


----------



## Leslie

My 3G Paperwhite is still showing "not yet shipped" although it is supposed to arrive on Tuesday, 10/16.

L


----------



## Lee

teri said:


> WooHoo! My PW has changed from 10/24 delivery to 10/16! Can't wait!


Mine still says 10/24.


----------



## CAR

Well 3 more days to the Oct. 17 EDD for my PW delivery.  Still shows not yet shipped since ordered 1:30am Sep 7.  Really start to wonder if Amazon CS will remember the offer they made me.  If the PW does not ship on time,  I could send back the PW cover, with no shipping charge.


----------



## cls

Mine was ordered at 1:50 AM on Sep 7 and now due on the 19th (originally on the 17th) really getting anxious to receive it. Never expected it to take this long.


----------



## gdae23

Same here - EDD is 10/17 but still shows not yet shipped.  I'm using 2 day Prime delivery for mine, so the potential is still there…


----------



## cheshirenc

same here.  shows delivery date of 10/16 but status of NOT YET SHIPPED and I do not have a serial number.  I ordered something else yesterday due to arrive on 10/17 and it already shows SHIPPING SOON.  Since I ordered so long ago it no longer shows in the orders in the last 30 days so I now have to do an extra click to see the order status now.


----------



## tingaling

Ordered Oct 3rd.

Delivery Estimate: Monday November 5, 2012 - Thursday November 15, 2012 

Should have ordered sooner but was waiting to sell my K3 keyboard. 
Maybe the 3rd+ batch off the production line will have less issues.


----------



## katy32

Mine is still showing October 24th.  Hopefully it ships soon


----------



## Leslie

I am really beginning to have some doubts that my Kindle is going to arrive tomorrow.  

L


----------



## CAR

Leslie said:


> I am really beginning to have some doubts that my Kindle is going to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> L


Well I just got a notice from Amazon about a book I ordered will be delayed. It asked me to confirm that the delay was OK, or cancel the order. Nothing received from Amazon about my PW order being delayed. Hope they are not dropping the ball again.


----------



## cheshirenc

Leslie said:


> I am really beginning to have some doubts that my Kindle is going to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> L


Me too. Mine still shows status of NOT YET SHIPPED and no serial number. I already have tracking info for the stuff ordered yesterday to arrive Wednesday.


----------



## CAR

This whole PW pre-order has been bad


----------



## telracs

cheshirenc said:


> Me too. Mine still shows status of NOT YET SHIPPED and no serial number. I already have tracking info for the stuff ordered yesterday to arrive Wednesday.





Leslie said:


> I am really beginning to have some doubts that my Kindle is going to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> L


Remember, some of us did not get a shipping notice until 2 am in the morning on the day it actually ended up arriving.

So don't stress until tomorrow am.


----------



## stevene9

The Delivery estimate is Oct 17, but I really doubt I'll get it then. I had 2 day delivery which would mean it should ship today. It's status is still "not yet shipped". I think they are going to be quite late. Probably all those exchanges for defective units using up the supply. So for all you folks who got exchanges, enjoy *my* kindle. 

Steve


----------



## teri

stevene9 said:


> Probably all those exchanges for defective units using up the supply. So for all you folks who got exchanges, enjoy *my* kindle.
> 
> Steve


Perhaps they are sending us the "defective" units.


----------



## CAR

stevene9 said:


> The Delivery estimate is Oct 17, but I really doubt I'll get it then. I had 2 day delivery which would mean it should ship today. It's status is still "not yet shipped". I think they are going to be quite late. Probably all those exchanges for defective units using up the supply. So for all you folks who got exchanges, enjoy *my* kindle.
> 
> Steve


Lol mind reader  Just kidding of course everyone


----------



## bordercollielady

Leslie said:


> I am really beginning to have some doubts that my Kindle is going to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> L


Memories of Oct 2nd for me. I called multiple CS's and got different stories from each one until I asked for a supervisor - he explained what was going on and gave me a new date - Oct 4th. All I wanted was a realistic date since I knew Oct 2nd wasn't going to happen and I was tired of expecting it to happen. It doesn't hurt to call them and ask for someone who can tell you what is going on.


----------



## CraigInOregon

bordercollielady said:


> *snip*


First, let me clarify that I appreciate all dogs.

Now that that's clear...

...I just have to come up with some clever punchline about Run For the Border Collies and Taco Bell....



In the meantime...


----------



## bordercollielady

LOL!  I did finally get it on Oct 4th!!


----------



## CAR

What I think is going to happen is everyone (including those ordered this month) will get the PW the same time the remaining PW 3G W/O Pre-orders do.


----------



## Leslie

telracs said:


> Remember, some of us did not get a shipping notice until 2 am in the morning on the day it actually ended up arriving.
> 
> So don't stress until tomorrow am.


I am not going to stress because it only raises my blood pressure and doesn't make the Kindle get here any sooner. And part of me wants to believe that if it wasn't arriving tomorrow, they would have changed the ship date on my open order...but we'll see.

L


----------



## gdae23

Given the way things have been going, I'm mostly expecting my KPW to be delayed. But it would be nice if Amazon would be a bit more communicative about this. 

Considering that the shipments this week seem to be mainly going to people who ordered very late on 9/6 or early on 9/7, it seems like they badly underestimated either the likely demand for the KPW, or their own ability to get more than a relatively small quantity ready on time.


----------



## Leslie

gdae23 said:


> Given the way things have been going, I'm mostly expecting my KPW to be delayed. But it would be nice if Amazon would be a bit more communicative about this.
> 
> Considering that the shipments this week seem to be mainly going to people who ordered very late on 9/6 or early on 9/7, it seems like they badly underestimated either the likely demand for the KPW, or their own ability to get more than a relatively small quantity ready on time.


The one I am waiting for was ordered on 9/11.

L


----------



## gdae23

Well…that was still fairly early on. A number of people have mentioned ordering 9/6-9/7 and having an EDD of 10/17. I think it's been discussed before that each person's location may have some effect on the shipping date, even if people in different places ordered on the same day. (one factor, anyway).

I do hope after all of this that I like the KPW when it does arrive!


----------



## teri

gdae23 said:


> Considering that the shipments this week seem to be mainly going to people who ordered very late on 9/6 or early on 9/7, it seems like they badly underestimated either the likely demand for the KPW, or their own ability to get more than a relatively small quantity ready on time.


I ordered mine on Sept 16th. I have a confirmation on shipping and a serial number. I apologize for cutting in line...


----------



## CAR

teri said:


> I ordered mine on Sept 16th. I have a confirmation on shipping and a serial number. I apologize for cutting in line...


That's OK  Amazon messed this pee-order up as bad as they possibly could have.


----------



## Emily King

Ugh... my mom's kindle was supposed to arrive on 10/17, but then shipped and said it would arrive tomorrow. Now I see this on the tracking:

Indianapolis, IN, United States 10/15/2012 3:06 P.M.	Merchandise returned because a delivery label is missing. Please add a label and reship the package. / Forwarded to the facility in the destination city. 

It has an alternate tracking number now as well.

The tracking on Amazon says that it's returning to the seller.


----------



## katy32

I ordered on the date it was announced, but had to change my payment about a week before it was set to ship, my wallet got stolen so I had to get a new card. That bumped me to the back of the line, and I was told by customer service there was nothing they could do.  I'm really trying to be patient, but it would be nice to have a kindle again


----------



## CAR

katy32 said:


> I ordered on the date it was announced, but had to change my payment about a week before it was set to ship, my wallet got stolen so I had to get a new card. That bumped me to the back of the line, and I was told by customer service there was nothing they could do. I'm really trying to be patient, but it would be nice to have a kindle again


I just wish they had a line. I still say its more luck of the draw. Best of Luck Katy


----------



## Asedious

Ordered mine on 9/8, one day shipping, it showsdelivery estimate as 10/16, but still shows the status as not yet shipped...


----------



## Robbiegirl

Has anyone figured out why they didn't make them ahead of time and then be able to ship out as ordered? It can't all be capital since they don't charge you until the order is set to ship. 
I know I'm not understanding something. 
This is my first Kindle. Almost wish I would have just bought the Nook in the store. All my iPad ebooks are amazon though...


----------



## ayuryogini

I ordered my PW 3G w/o SO on SEPT 6!!!!
Date of receipt is supposed to be tomorrow. (I've already called them about the delay when I read that so many here had already received theirs, but was told there was nothing  they could do that could get it to me before 10/17, so I've been waiting impatiently, plus a $10 gift cert softened the blow.) I've been checking my order status all day, and nothing
I called CS and they assured me it was sent today, but there is still no Serial or Tracking number, so I wonder.  
I'm so frustrated with them.
Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Zorrosuncle

Hi -- I ordered my PW with wi-fi and 3g on 9/11.  Received notice this morning that new estimated delivery date is 10/25;  it had been originally estimated for tomorrow, 10/17.  It's nice to know that Amazon's  Kindle is so highly regarded that they are overwhelmed by orders.  Kindle, for me is an A-1, 5-STAR TOP NOTCH PRODUCT! It's an enviable business position in which to find oneself.

ZU


----------



## Heifzilla

R. M. Reed said:


> My Oberon came! I can't believe how small it is. The PW is going to fit in there?


It fits, I promise!


----------



## Leslie

I just received a notice that my ship date has changed from today (10/16) to next Wednesday, 10/24. 

So I am on eight-day-delayed Kindlewatch, I guess!

L


----------



## Leslie

Robbiegirl said:


> This is my first Kindle. Almost wish I would have just bought the Nook in the store. All my iPad ebooks are amazon though...


You'll be happy when it arrives.

L


----------



## cheshirenc

I received an email this am that my new PW won't be delivered today the new estimate is 10/18.  I do hope they don't charge me the 3.99 prime 1 day.


----------



## stevene9

Got this from Amazon overnight, guess it could have been worse (assuming it arrives then)

Hello,

We're writing about the order you placed on September 06, 2012 (Order#xxx-xxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxx). Unfortunately, we are unable to ship the item(s) as soon as we expected and need to provide you with a new estimate of when the item(s) may be delivered:

"Kindle Paperwhite 3G, 6" High Resolution Display with Built-in Light, Free 3G + Wi-Fi"
New Delivery Estimate: October 19, 2012

We will make every effort to get the delayed item(s) to you as soon as possible. If there are other items in your order, they'll be shipped according to the delivery estimates listed in the order details in Your Account (www.amazon.com/youraccount) at no additional cost.

For more information about this order please visit:

www.amazon.com/youraccount

If your shipment arrives too late, you may either refuse delivery or return it to us for a refund. For returns instructions, please visit our Returns Center at:

www.amazon.com/returns

We apologize for any inconvenience caused by this delay.

If you have more questions about this order, you can e-mail, phone, or chat with Customer Service using the following link:

http://www.amazon.com/contact-us

Sincerely,

Customer Service Department
http://www.amazon.com


----------



## Michael Cavacini

I woke up to the following email from Amazon :

_Hello,

We're writing about the order you placed on September 06, 2012. Unfortunately, we are unable to ship the item(s) as soon as we expected and need to provide you with a new estimate of when the item(s) may be delivered:

"Kindle Paperwhite 3G, 6" High Resolution Display with Built-in Light, Free 3G + Wi-Fi"
New Delivery Estimate: October 19, 2012

We will make every effort to get the delayed item(s) to you as soon as possible. If there are other items in your order, they'll be shipped according to the delivery estimates listed in the order details in Your Account (www.amazon.com/youraccount) at no additional cost.

For more information about this order please visit:

www.amazon.com/youraccount

If your shipment arrives too late, you may either refuse delivery or return it to us for a refund. For returns instructions, please visit our Returns Center at:

www.amazon.com/returns

We apologize for any inconvenience caused by this delay.

If you have more questions about this order, you can e-mail, phone, or chat with Customer Service using the following link:

http://www.amazon.com/contact-us

Sincerely,

Customer Service Department
http://www.amazon.com _


----------



## gdae23

My delivery has also been rescheduled for 10/19. I'm glad Amazon is keeping us posted.


----------



## tlshaw

My PW is scheduled for delivery on 10/19. It was originally scheduled for 10/24, but then I received an email on 10/3 telling me it had been updated to the 19th. Now I am wondering if it will be moved back to the 24th. I hope not, but I guess I will have to wait and see.


----------



## cheshirenc

I guess all waiting are getting the same message. Here is mine. Two more days (hopefully.) Cover, warranty, skin and downloads are waiting for arrival.

Hello,

We're writing about the order you placed on September 07, 2012 (Order# xxx-xxxxxxx-xxxxxxx). Unfortunately, we are unable to ship the item(s) as soon as we expected and need to provide you with a new estimate of when the item(s) may be delivered:

"Kindle Paperwhite 3G, 6" High Resolution Display with Built-in Light, Free 3G"
New Delivery Estimate: October 18, 2012

We will make every effort to get the delayed item(s) to you as soon as possible. If there are other items in your order, they'll be shipped according to the delivery estimates listed in the order details in Your Account (www.amazon.com/youraccount) at no additional cost.

For more information about this order please visit:

www.amazon.com/youraccount

If your shipment arrives too late, you may either refuse delivery or return it to us for a refund. For returns instructions, please visit our Returns Center at:

www.amazon.com/returns

We apologize for any inconvenience caused by this delay.

If you have more questions about this order, you can e-mail, phone, or chat with Customer Service using the following link:

http://www.amazon.com/contact-us

Sincerely,

Customer Service Department
http://www.amazon.com


----------



## Asedious

The same to me...

Hello,

We're writing about the order you placed on September 08, 2012 (Order# xxxxxxxxxxxxxx). Unfortunately, we are unable to ship the item(s) as soon as we expected and need to provide you with a new estimate of when the item(s) may be delivered:

"Kindle Paperwhite 3G, 6" High Resolution Display with Built-in Light, Free 3G + Wi-Fi"
New Delivery Estimate: October 24, 2012

We will make every effort to get the delayed item(s) to you as soon as possible. If there are other items in your order, they'll be shipped according to the delivery estimates listed in the order details in Your Account (www.amazon.com/youraccount) at no additional cost.

For more information about this order please visit:

www.amazon.com/youraccount

If your shipment arrives too late, you may either refuse delivery or return it to us for a refund. For returns instructions, please visit our Returns Center at:

www.amazon.com/returns

We apologize for any inconvenience caused by this delay.

If you have more questions about this order, you can e-mail, phone, or chat with Customer Service using the following link:

http://www.amazon.com/contact-us

Sincerely,

Customer Service Department
http://www.amazon.com


----------



## stevene9

The reason why we are all getting them on the 19th is obvious, they have to gather together all of the returned defective units to ship them out to us all at once.


----------



## TraumaDoll

I wonder if it's due to high demand, or the bazillion replacement units they are having to send to people with bad screens. (I know there's a theory that they had a backup stock for replacements, but it's just a theory, no one actually knows.)

For those who received a delay notification and were expecting delivery this week, did your credit card get charged?


----------



## CAR

TraumaDoll said:


> I wonder if it's due to high demand, or the bazillion replacement units they are having to send to people with bad screens. (I know there's a theory that they had a backup stock for replacements, but it's just a theory, no one actually knows.)
> 
> For those who received a delay notification and were expecting delivery this week, did your credit card get charged?


I don't think any of the PW 3G W/O's have been shipped to anyone, except to folks as replacement upgrades. 
My credit card was not charged.


----------



## Emily King

I called customer service about the kindle being shipped back to seller. She said (after trying to figure out which order it was) we can cancel and reorder, which means we wouldn't get it until November. I told her that was not acceptable, since it should have arrived tomorrow. She transferred me to some other kindle specialist who asked me why we sent it back. Um... We didn't! Ups sent it back because you guys didn't label it correctly. He put me on hold to call ups, them came back to tell me it was missing a label. Yeah. Aware of that. 

Basically when it gets back as return to sender, the order will cancel, regardless of us sending it back or ups sending it. He went ahead and processed a replacement and did 1-day shipping and it should arrive tomorrow. 

This is a wifi w/so PW. 

30 minutes on the phone with them - I hope my mom appreciates me.


----------



## R. M. Reed

My estimated delivery period is 10/18 to 10/22. I am not expecting it on Thursday, since they haven't charged me or shipped.


----------



## gdae23

There's no actual charge or even pending charge on my charge account yet. No change on my order page either, except for the EDD changing to 10/19,  and no serial number assigned. The one I ordered was the KPW 3G without the special offers.


----------



## CAR

gdae23 said:


> There's no actual charge or even pending charge on my charge account yet. No change on my order page either, except for the EDD changing to 10/19, and no serial number assigned. The one I ordered was the KPW 3G without the special offers.


This is going to get VERY interesting in the next few days, a lot of very old ship dates coming due.
Edit: Its starting to look good, some are getting shipped


----------



## tlshaw

HAPPY HAPPY DAY!!!!

My status just changed to "Shipping Soon" and there is a pending charge!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Heifzilla said:


> It fits, I promise!


Very pretty. But I prefer the official cover's method of holding the KPW in place.


----------



## stevene9

My order also just changed to shipping soon, but no serial number yet in the "manage your devices".


----------



## hamerfan

And I was going to go ahead and order (for the first time) my PW today. 
It may not reach me until 2014!


----------



## ayuryogini

stevene9 said:


> My order also just changed to shipping soon, but no serial number yet in the "manage your devices".


Me, too. My ETA was changed from today to Thursday. 
This, after being assured by a Kindle support person last night that UPS already had it and she would be sending me my tracking number shortly.
It's so frustrating, it makes me wonder if she just told me that to get me off the phone.

Then there's a part of me that also feels a little like a spoiled child: I want my Paperwhite! You promised!!!

I'm just really glad I don't work in Amazon CS right now.


----------



## CAR

tlshaw said:


> HAPPY HAPPY DAY!!!!
> 
> My status just changed to "Shipping Soon" and there is a pending charge!!!!!!!!!!!!


So happy for you tlshaw!!


----------



## CAR

👻 Mine also went to shipping soon!!🎃


----------



## hamerfan

hamerfan said:


> And I was going to go ahead and order (for the first time) my PW today.
> It may not reach me until 2014!


I just ordered the PW. Wi-fi, no special offers. Delivery estimate of Nov. 19th to Dec. 4th.
I went with the Royal Purple cover. It's in stock.


----------



## cls

Mine switched too, no serial number yet but very encouraging!


----------



## gdae23

Me too! Shipping soon, and the pending charge is showing. No serial number yet, but I'm a happy camper.


----------



## cheshirenc

Mine changed to SHIPPING SOON too!!!!! I'm so excited.

Status: Shipping Soon
Latest Event: Order Received - Sep 7, 2012 11:17:36 AM
Description: We've started preparing your shipment for delivery and it should leave our facility in the next few hours to a few days. We'll send you an e-mail once your order has shipped. The length of time your shipment spends in shipping soon does not impact your delivery date.


----------



## teri

Mine arrived today!  It is so cute and tiny.  I can't decide if I like the feel of the black surface.  Kinda of rubbery feeling.  It is charging now.  I did the initial set up and I'll wait to play until later.  I was barely able to squeeze it into a Belkin cover I found on clearance at Target.  It was for the K. touch and they were about the same size.  It'll do...  

I noticed several who had their date changed to later had the wifi/3g model.  I have the wifi only with SO.  Maybe that is why I got mine sent sooner than expected.


----------



## skyblue

I am saddened to hear many are having their delivery dates moved back!  Mine is still on track for the 19th.


----------



## Leslie

I had a chat (online, not on the phone) with CS about getting my Kindle a bit earlier. Krishna was very nice, said there was a high demand, he'd keep in touch and gave me a $10 gift card. So, we'll see if it comes a day or two sooner. Fingers crossed!

L


----------



## gdae23

So after all this, and switching gears planning for a delivery on 10/19, I got an Amazon eMail a few minutes ago telling me my KPW has shipped and the EDD is - tomorrow, 10/17! A very nice surprise, and one I hope is repeated for everyone else who posted here with the same situation. By the way, I now have a serial number posted, and a tracking number as well. Can't wait!


----------



## Michael Cavacini

gdae23 said:


> So after all this, and switching gears planning for a delivery on 10/19, I got an Amazon eMail a few minutes ago telling me my KPW has shipped and the EDD is - tomorrow, 10/17! A very nice surprise, and one I hope is repeated for everyone else who posted here with the same situation. By the way, I now have a serial number posted, and a tracking number as well. Can't wait!


The same thing happened to me. I was originally supposed to receive it on 10/17, then I got an email saying it was delayed until 10/19. Then, tonight, I got an email saying it shipped and that I'll be getting it tomorrow. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## stevene9

This is getting confusing. I was also told my 10/17 est delivery was changed to 10/19. Ten minutes ago I checked to see if I had a serial number and I didn't. Then I got an email saying it had shipped and I would get it tommorow. I checked and my shipping changed from shipping soon to shipped. I went back to the manage your kindle page which I had just checked a few minutes earlier), and it had changes so I now had a serial number. However the track says it left the distribution center this evening in Pennsylvania. I live in NJ and will be surprised if it gets to me tomorrow. But I can always hope.


----------



## gdae23

Well, it looks like that distribution center is in Eastern Pennsylvania. Really not far from NJ. My KPW was sent out around 6 P.M. to go to the shipper. No tracking update after that, but PA is,in theory at least, close enough to do an overnight delivery to NJ or NY.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## gdae23

Couldn't resist checking the tracking this morning. My Kindle was in NY by at least 2 A.M. last night, and is now on the truck and "out for delivery." I'm having it delivered to a non-home address, and won't be able to pick it up until after work, but if things go well, it does look like it will be delivered today.


----------



## cheshirenc

I'm getting mine today too!  

Scheduled Delivery:
Wednesday, 10/17/2012, by 3:00 P.M.(by end of day for residential deliveries) FROM THE UPS WEBSITE.

Hoping I won't get a defective one, I will have to read through that thread to see what is considered defective or it if will be very apparent.


----------



## dfwillia

I received the email from Amazon yesterday that my two 3G PWs w/o SO would be delayed until Friday (original delivery date was today, 10/17).  I checked this morning and they are out for delivery TODAY!  WooHoo!


----------



## tlshaw

Status - Shipping Soon (still)
EDD - October 19 (still)
Serial # - None (still)
Charge on Card - Pending (still)

Well, since there has been no change from yesterday, I am sure my OCD will kick into high gear. Now instead of checking 3 or 4 times a day for changes, I will be compelled to check at least once an hour. At least I have plenty of work to do and a major meeting, so that should keep me occupied for a little while at least.


----------



## CAR

tlshaw said:


> Status - Shipping Soon (still)
> EDD - October 19 (still)
> Serial # - None (still)
> Charge on Card - Pending (still)
> 
> Well, since there has been no change from yesterday, I am sure my OCD will kick into high gear. Now instead of checking 3 or 4 times a day for changes, I will be compelled to check at least once an hour. At least I have plenty of work to do and a major meeting, so that should keep me occupied for a little while at least.


Same here on all points


----------



## cls

Just got e-mail that my Pw W/O SO due on Friday was shipped and will be here tomorrow!! serial #, tracking etc. Can't wait!!!


----------



## gdae23

Just checked and my KPW has indeed been delivered! I won't be able to get to it until after work, so it will be a long afternoon!


----------



## CAR

Starting to think anyone on the west coast is going to have to wait the full amount of time till Oct 19.


----------



## stevene9

Just got my PW. Wanted to test the 3G before setting up wifi, so I turned it on and it is now downloading about 28 games and 20 books I had lined up. It's obviously taking longer with 3G, but I can definitely say it is working. I'm charging it while it downloads and then indexes. Can't really test anything while its continuously downloading. Hope it's not a problem unit.

Steve


----------



## R. M. Reed

CAR said:


> Starting to think anyone on the west coast is going to have to wait the full amount of time till Oct 19.


Really? I thought being in the same longitude as Seattle would make shipping shorter. Of course, mine is "Not Yet Shipped" even though the first day of my estimated delivery window is tomorrow.


----------



## CAR

R. M. Reed said:


> Really? I thought being in the same longitude as Seattle would make shipping shorter. Of course, mine is "Not Yet Shipped" even though the first day of my estimated delivery window is tomorrow.


Yes, mine did ship UPS for delivery Oct 19.


----------



## cheshirenc

I received mine today.  It is tiny and cute next to my K2.  I have set it up and d/l books.  I'm charging it now, but first impressions of the screen I'm disappointed.  It seems splotchy and I'm not sure if I like the 'whitish' screen.  The contrast also doesn't seem as good either.  

My K2 was one that did not have the sun fade issue. The screen got cracked on it and I sent it in to be replaced via my square trade warranty and the contrast is awesome after the repair but better than the PW.


----------



## MagentaSunset

_I received the notice from Amazon yesterday that my 3G PW would be late....initially the delivery date was 10/17. Then last evening I noticed my card had been charged. I checked this morning and my PW arrived today! . It's charging now, but my first impression was positive. A new Oberon case (red hummingbirds) is waiting for it! _


----------



## gdae23

> It seems splotchy and I'm not sure if I like the 'whitish' screen. The contrast also doesn't seem as good either.


I'm just starting to try mine out. I had the same first impression about the screen, using it in an area that wasn't that well lighted. When I took it to my main reading spot, with a lamp nearby, the screen looked good. The white was very even, even at the bottom. I've just played a bit with the lighting, fonts, etc., and all those things make a difference. When I first got the Kindle Touch, I wasn't sure I liked it, but within a few days I decided it was my favorite Kindle. I'm going to reserve judgment on the KPW until I've gotten comfortable with it. So far I haven't noticed any bad pixels. I'll have to read the comments again about people with bad screens and then see how mine compares. Right now I just need to go and eat dinner!

Edited to add: I did check that my 3G was active, and that was fine. Setting up WiFi also went smoothly. Having read some things on it over the last half hour, I only just now remembered that some people were bothered by the word Kindle on the device. I guess I'm not that bothered, at least so far, because I completely failed to notice it until just now!


----------



## tlshaw

Just received notice that Lady Julia Grey is on her way and will arrive tomorrow. I have a meeting in the morning, but maybe I can leave early in the afternoon to greet her and dress her in her Oberon Case.


----------



## Leslie

gdae23 said:


> Having read some things on it over the last half hour, I only just now remembered that some people were bothered by the word Kindle on the device. I guess I'm not that bothered, at least so far, because I completely failed to notice it until just now!


The whole being bothered thing had me chuckling when I realized the Kindle Touch had the word Kindle emblazoned on the front, albeit in a different place and perhaps not as white. I don't remember any complaints about this before but maybe I wasn't paying attention. LOL.


----------



## Toby

Yayyy, for the people getting their kindles. 1 have 1 more week before I get my PW & a day later, to get my Fire HD. Whoooohoooo! I am getting so excited now.


----------



## ayuryogini

Mine is due tomorrow (California).
At 10p it was in Philadelphia, and at 1149 Arriving in Louisville,
I hope it arrives tomorrow and that I love it.


----------



## FearIndex

gdae23 said:


> I'm just starting to try mine out. I had the same first impression about the screen, using it in an area that wasn't that well lighted. When I took it to my main reading spot, with a lamp nearby, the screen looked good. The white was very even, even at the bottom. I've just played a bit with the lighting, fonts, etc., and all those things make a difference.


Myself as well as a lot of other people, that have issues with the PW frontlight - either uniformity issues or just general dislike for the concept or both - have noticed those issues when reading in the dark but not when reading in well-lighted areas. So I think you are seeing the same thing as many of us: PW is perfectly fine, even great in a good light, but in very dark situations the imperfections of the technology show. (My review: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129852.0.html)

So, if anyone has concerns with the frontlight, I'd recommend thinking about where you read and how well it is lit. If your main reading spot is a sunny beach or even just under a good lamp, I'd guess most people would be find the PW a definite improvement over past products, because the light can be adjusted to make the page whiter. In near or complete darkness it is a much more difficult proposition because of glow and uniformity issues, at least if the initial experiences of past two weeks here are anything to go by.


----------



## FearIndex

Leslie said:


> The whole being bothered thing had me chuckling when I realized the Kindle Touch had the word Kindle emblazoned on the front, albeit in a different place and perhaps not as white. I don't remember any complaints about this before but maybe I wasn't paying attention. LOL.


The white Kindle text on the PW is bigger and/or with higher contrast compared to the bezel than on the past products, though. White on black, and a large font size, certainly shows more than the grey and grey in my Kindle 4 (and I assume grey or grey on Kindle Touch).

Kindle 3 Keyboard is probably the previous comparable model, color wise, but if I recall even that isn't quite as dark as the PW so the contrast to white would be less than on the PW, and besides the Amazon Kindle logo on Kindle 3 is less tall and prominent... So I can see how the big new white Kindle logo on the PW might be more distracting to people than the logo on past models.

Personally, I have my issues with the PW display, but I have not felt the Kindle logo to be distracting at all. This is probably one case where me reading in the dark helps with the PW, the logo remains dark while the screen glows (but then the frontlight isn't as good in darkness as in light), so when reading in the dark the logo is definitely not an issue for me.


----------



## cheshirenc

My thoughts the next morning after full charge and I am much happier with the PW.  I think my initial dislike of the screen had to do with the lighting of the room.  I like it much better in my normal reading spot, in the office with office fluorescent and completely dark room.  I like the smaller size.  I do wish it had buttons like the baby K, but it is not a deal breaker since the screen isn't shiny like my droid or fire.  A light sensor would be nice but it is not difficult to adjust the brightness.

I thought I had read previously, but can't find it now about a way to turn off the recommended books from amazon.  Does anyone know or remember a thread discussing this option?

I'm happy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cheshirenc said:


> I thought I had read previously, but can't find it now about a way to turn off the recommended books from amazon. Does anyone know or remember a thread discussing this option?
> 
> I'm happy.


They don't show if you use the list option.

Also, you can set the parental controls so that it can't access the store and then they won't show.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  I use list view exclusively and forgot about the recommendations.  Off to see what they're recommending for me.

Edit:  Young adult books....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

cheshirenc said:


> I thought I had read previously, but can't find it now about a way to turn off the recommended books from amazon. Does anyone know or remember a thread discussing this option?





Ann in Arlington said:


> They don't show if you use the list option.
> 
> Also, you can set the parental controls so that it can't access the store and then they won't show.


Also, the recommendations only show on the first page. Right now I am looking at 3 book and 4 recommendations. Go to the next page and I have 6 books, all mine own. No recommended ones.

L


----------



## cheshirenc

Thanks!


----------



## Lizzarddance

Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I have to say I'm a little bummed that it's not registered to my account yet but I'll get over it as soon as it gets here.


----------



## cls

Frustration! My PW was out for delivery this morning to my office. I received an alert that FedX attempted delivery at 1:07. The doorbell didn't ring and no note was left as usually is of an attempted delivery. I called customer service to make sure they had the correct address (although the charger came shortly after i ordered both on Sept 7)  they did, so hopefully I will get it tomorrow.


----------



## amyberta

My pw has been shipped and I'll get it Friday. I hope I like it and have no problems with it.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Have they forgotten me? I am halfway through the estimated delivery window and it's still Not Yet Shipped, with no email telling me it's delayed or anything.


----------



## katy32

I thought mine shipped but it was just my case  So now I have an empty case, anxiously awaiting a paperwhite


----------



## CAR

katy32 said:


> I thought mine shipped but it was just my case  So now I have an empty case, anxiously awaiting a paperwhite


Hope you get yours soon Katy! I did get mine yesterday, so far so good.


----------



## katy32

CAR said:


> Hope you get yours soon Katy! I did get mine yesterday, so far so good. Will put up a review in a few days.


Thanks. I think it should ship Monday and get here Tuesday. I've been without a kindle for too long. I'm glad you got yours and are enjoying it


----------



## Toby

Mine should ship Monday as well. I have Prime, but it's still showing 10/24 for expected delivery.


----------



## Lee

My expected delivery date was Wednesday, but I just got my "Shipped" e-mail and it will come tomorrow (Monday), yay!  It's certainly been interesting to read so many posts about the PW while I was waiting, and I thank everyone who's posted their opinions.  Soon I'll be posting my own!


----------



## hamerfan

katy32 said:


> I thought mine shipped but it was just my case  So now I have an empty case, anxiously awaiting a paperwhite


And I have a Paperwhite anxiously awaiting a case (due to be here Wednesday).


----------



## cls

I finally received mine Friday and overall really like it-had a scare first when a box about the right size came from Amazon that rattled when I picked it up. Turned out to be pens I had ordered for the office.  There is a minor defect, a white line on on the bottom left side when the light is turned up so I'm trying to decide whether to exchange it, but no color tint so will probably stick with it.  Really makes a difference to me to be able to read in bed without additional lighting-much more comfortable than the fire or IPad.


----------



## TLM

They just "billed" me and took the few dollars left on a gift certificate for my new PW.  Official delivery date is Wed.  Maybe I could get her, Penny, earlier?


----------



## R. M. Reed

I finally got some confirmation that my order isn't lost. They changed my delivery date to the 25th.


----------



## Leslie

My date has also changed to the 25th from the 24th. Sigh...


----------



## cls

Hopefully they will all come early. You never know- I expected after the Touch came early last year nothing would be late...


----------



## lawenn13

I ordered mine on October 1st and had an expected delivery date of October 25th. Got the email today saying it shipped and would be here tomorrow!


----------



## Pushka

lawenn13 said:


> I ordered mine on October 1st and had an expected delivery date of October 25th. Got the email today saying it shipped and would be here tomorrow!


Hmm. I ordered one for my hubby on 13th September and not a sign of it shipping yet.


----------



## gajitldy

Placed my order Sept 14th.  Expected delivery between Oct. 24 - 27.  This has not changed since I placed my order..


----------



## Toby

Why do I keep checking amazon to see if I have a serial # & & if it has been shipped? I am going crazy now waiting. Isn't this exciting....


----------



## R. M. Reed

Shipping soon!

Later: Bank account charged!


----------



## gaidinsgirl

I ordered mine oct 2 and it just changed to shipping soon. 


Angie
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalki


----------



## katy32

Got my email that mine is on the way!!! Should be here tomorrow. So freaking excited


----------



## skyblue

For all of you still waiting for *Paperwhites*, I hope the wait means you get _perfect_, _defect free _devices! 

Both of the Paperwhites I ordered are going back. . Sallow looking screen, shadows, pink and blue mottling, and light, uneven text contrast are all _defects_ I can't accept. It's a shame because the Paperwhite is perfect for me in theory. I just wish it looked like the one Amazon promotes in their ads. It doesn't perform in dim light situations which is the reason I ordered it.  

Did Amazon rush The Paperwhite to market, or is it a quality control issue?  I don't know the reason for all the problems many of us are experiencing, I just know I am deeply disappointed. .


----------



## CandyTX

My daughter decided she liked my PW so much she's ordered her own with the money she saved up. We ordered it 10/5 and has a delivery date of 11/7-11/16. She's super excited. I told her I'd buy her a case since she saved up for the Kindle.


----------



## lawenn13

Mine was delivered to my doorstep a couple hours ago. I can't wait to get home and start playing with it! 

FYI, I ordered the one without 3g and with Special Offers.


----------



## Toby

My PW 3G says shipping soon! My CC has the amount in Pending! No serial # yet. Whooooooohoooooo! I can't wait. I am so excited! Hope I do get a good one. I am so sorry about those that got defects. I think it's more of a quality control issue. Some are good & some are bad.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I got email and the new date is tomorrow! Whee!


----------



## katy32

mine is only 20 mins from my house, but has a delivery exception and says it won't be delivered until Friday? Say what?  I will drive to the ups warehouse and get it if that is the case.  I bet you can guess what my first phone call will be in the morning


----------



## Leslie

My PW with Wi-Fi and 3G has a serial number is supposedly is on it's way. Not sure if it will be arriving today or tomorrow though. Need to do some more checking.

Edit: Looks like it went from Phoenix, to Louisville, and now is in Manchester, NH. Scheduled to be delivered today. Too bad I am in Texas--I'll miss the unboxing when Susan opens it!

L


----------



## katy32

I'm going to go pick mine up. The box is opened, but they won't check for damage. They said I can bring my wall charger and try it out at the facility, so I will be doing that later today.


----------



## BruceS

katy32 said:


> I'm going to go pick mine up. The box is opened, but they won't check for damage. They said I can bring my wall charger and try it out at the facility, so I will be doing that later today.


Everybody cross your fingers that it is OK.


----------



## R. M. Reed

It's here, sitting snugly in the Oberon and charging. I like the size, and the touch controls are easier for me than the tiny five-way controller on the K3. I don't think the shadowy areas between the lights at the bottom are going to bother me. With the 3G I can take it anywhere, and I plan to do some traveling so that will come in handy.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Mine is out for delivery. I'm excited! I hope it is a good one. 


Angie
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heifzilla

It's so exciting to watch everyone get their PWs.  I think the number of people having issues is a minority, but seems high on here since people with problems will post while those who are happy most of the time won't bother.

As for PW issues, I still think it is a matter of personal perception.  I say this because I have seen pictures that people have posted complaining about their screens and they look absolutely fine to me, and when I post pictures of mine in threads elsewhere, I get comments from those same people that they can see blotching and colors in my pictures, while I cannot see *any* issues with my PW.  Mine looks perfect to me and I love it.  It looks just like the photos that Amazon posted showing how it was supposed to look, and some people were complaining about those, too, saying those pics look terrible   So, if I can't see blotching or colors in my screen, or on the pics Amazon posted, but these others can, wouldn't this make it a personal perception issue? And most of the people having problems have gotten numerous exchanges and are still seeing the same exact problems. Therefore, this says to me it is a personal thing.  And even if this is not something these people see on other devices, this is a totally differently lighted device and you can't compare it to an LCD back-lit or front-lit screen because it just isn't an LCD screen.  I do not think that the PW was rushed by Amazon or that quality control is abysmal.  I just think that some people are just going to see blotches, colors, and whatnot no matter what they get.  Maybe it is just how their eyes work, I don't know.  But I think that a lot of these posts are freaking others out and ruining their anticipation of a really nice new Kindle, and that bums me out.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion, yes, but take ALL opinions with a grain of salt until you get your own, personal PW in your hot little hands   If you see blotches, then you have every right not to be happy about it, and return it. But it seems the majority of people simply are not having these issues, so don't freak about it or make it influence placing an order, or making you second guess your order.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Okay, I love it! I can't wait till it is charged up so I can play more but I really like it. I have been using a kindle touch with lighted cover and I was perfectly happy with it, but I just had to have this one. I see the lights at the bottom but they don't bother me at all. The only thing I am going to have to get used to is the missing home button. My hand automatically goes there for it and I will have to get used to the extra touch. Other than that it is perfect for me! 


Angie
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R. M. Reed

Are the suggested books at the bottom of the "Device" page special offers? I paid extra to get no SO.


----------



## CAR

R. M. Reed said:


> Are the suggested books at the bottom of the "Device" page special offers? I paid extra to get no SO.


Suggested books do not = special offers, as far as Amazon is concerned. Just use "list" view if you don't like them.


----------



## FearIndex

CAR said:


> Suggested books do not = special offers, as far as Amazon is concerned. Just use "list" view if you don't like them.


Yep, they are not special offers... they view on non-SO devices as well.

In addition to using list view, another tip is to use parental controls and disable Kindle Store. That will hide them too. Although that will mean you have to turn the controls off every time you want to use the store on the device.


----------



## Toby

Mine came today! I just tore into the box as soon as I got it.  I got the 3G. Screen looks awesome in different lighting situations.  I will comment in the first impressions thread.


----------



## CAR

CandyTX said:


> My daughter decided she liked my PW so much she's ordered her own with the money she saved up. We ordered it 10/5 and has a delivery date of 11/7-11/16. She's super excited. I told her I'd buy her a case since she saved up for the Kindle.


That is so nice


----------



## TLM

Got my shipped e-mail on Sunday.  Delivery date moved up from Wed to Tues.  My black box was waiting on me when I got up Tuesday afternoon.  Penny was 1/2 charged but still worked great right out of the box.  None of the issues mentioned with 1/2 charged batteries.  No issues with the screen or the lighting.  As I have been reading on my Fire the last 11 months I guess I am used to reading on a bright screen.  I was worried that the reading area would be too small as I am now use to my Fire, but nope, it is fine.  Yes, the little dark shading areas are at the bottom, but I don't really notice them unless I "look" for them. Very happy so far.


----------



## JimC1946

My PW came on Wednesday! My first impressions are very good.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

CAR said:


> That is so nice


If you have the SO kindle, there is an offer for 30% off select covers/sleeves. Maybe she will like one of those.


----------



## sebat

I received my new PW on Wed. I haven't hardly had time to look at it, my father got out of the hospital on Monday and I've been caring for him.  He had a heart attack and quadruple bypass a week ago.  

I think I like it.  I have the shadows at the bottom of the screen from the light but it doesn't have the pink and blue tones that some people have complained about.  I prefer to read it with the light turned low during the day. I like the light for reading in the dark but it will take some getting use to.


----------



## amyberta

I just got my PW today and so far it looks good,just some shadows on the bottom. I'm recharging it right now.


----------



## Tripp

I came into a little windfall today and went ahead and ordered the SO WiFi Paperwhite.  Delivery is the first week of December.  It is not hard to imagine that Amazon could be sold out before the holidays.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Tripp said:


> I came into a little windfall today and went ahead and ordered the SO WiFi Paperwhite. Delivery is the first week of December. It is not hard to imagine that Amazon could be sold out before the holidays.


I went to some shops today to see if they had them and one of the store clercs told me that they originally had the release date planned for December (UK anyway).
Now I get why they moved it up. In the UK the PW came out yesterday and the delivery date is already up to 3rd of dec. Anyone who orders 1 or 2 weeks from now won't get it till the new year, that much is certain.

On the other hand, I just ordered mine and hope it will be in on the 3rd or before that.


----------



## gajitldy

Got mine yesterday and so far I am loving it!  No splotchy colors.  And thanks to all you sharing owners, I know how to adjust the light.....brighter in lighter lighting and lower brightness in darker room. This advice seemed opposite to me in the beginning but it IS correct.  Thank you all.

Diane


----------

